# Desert Fire



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here tis a new journal. Why? that last one...was 20+ pages of me NOT working out. 
I'm here in Afghanistan. My gym clothes are enroute. I've got my 'spark' back and am ready to hit the weights again. 
I'm also starting a journal ad will post as I write them up.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to my new world! I???m going to be here at Camp Phoenix in Kabul, Afghanistan for a while. I???m going to be writing down my adventures a they happen. Something always seems to happen to me???and at least in my mind???its funny. 
My new ???World??? has been condensed to about a 3-4 block radius. So, I wont get as much ???material??? to put into my stories. I???ve had some doozies in the past. There was the ???cow strike??? incident. There have been several ???cat incidents??? with my cat. You know???when you start having conversations with your cat, that???s a pretty good sign you need to get out of your house more. Write that down. So hopefully I will be able to experience fun/odd things here as well and pass them on. Events/ thoughts, etc.
Wherever I go, it is by the ???Sneaker Express???, which is fine. I am really beginning to miss driving my convertible???but here, I never have to worry about getting stuck in traffic.
My days here are fairly simple. Right now, I???m on a 6 day a week schedule, working 10 hour shifts.
In the evenings, there is always something going on. There is a Texas Hold ???Em night, twice a week. I???m hoping to get my skill set up???as when I usually play with friends back home, I???m usually out by the 5th round and my 20.00 buy in, to become their drink supplier. ???it???s not like YOU have anything better to do now???now DO you????
I???m also going to take some Salsa lessons. That???s right! Salsa in the desert! Ol Mike here has a case of two-left feet syndrome. I hope there is a cure. AND! Before anybody asks???yes, there are women here! Also met up with some new friends and I???m starting to play darts. That???s right! Mike with sharp, pointy objects! THAT???S got to be worth some good stories alone!
So, stick around!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

February 27, 2009

Our ???Commander??? In Chief

What can I say, I???m not impressed. I???m not racist. I could give a hoot of the color of his skin. I, as most of us???want and expect results. I know he took over the helm of a sinking ship., How was to blame? Bush? Clinton? Yes. Congress???without a doubt.
But, back to Osama???er???Obama.
From what I???ve read since he???s taken the helm:
First thing he???s done as President was to work on closing Gitmo (sp) Bay in Cuba.
Really? We have serious problems here???and he???s worried about terrorists???that nice.
I read he???s also donating millions of YOUR and MY hard earned money to give abortions to women in foreign counties.
ALSO! He is donating another 900 MILLION to Palestine to help them rebuild. Um???last time I checked, ISRAEL are our allies???Palestine sides with hams? Isn???t that another Muslim sect that wants to kill everybody NON Muslim? Peace loving, my ass..
???and this is JUST his FIRST 30 days in office???.this should be a FUN 4 years???.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

February 28, 2009

There I wuz???

The Mission, The ???List???:
As you most likely know why I???m here: *MONEY*
I???m sure you can say I???m also on a journey of self discovery and enlightenment. I???m sure that will also come to pass, but when it boils down to it???money.
I have several parts or phases to my Mission. As is, I may be here???.a while.
So, let???s visit my phases.
*Phase I: Money*
I???m here to pay off all my bad debts, put a fair amount of cash into investments and have a fair amount of cash to purchase items upon my return.

*Phase II: Health*
In the past few years, I???ve allowed myself to slip and put on a fair amount of weight and lose muscle mass. I vow to return to my once athletic self

*Phase III: Education*
When I return to the ???States, I will have accumulated several industry certifications and knowledge base to secure a better income than what I left behind. 

*My LIST:*
I was sitting at the terminal in Georgia waiting for my flight towards my ???destiny??? when I thought I???d put my ???list??? on paper.
This isn???t a ???bucket list??????where I will write down things that I want to do before I die; i.e. ???kick the bucket.
This is the list of things I want/need upon my return to the ???States.
This is what is going to keep me here longer.
- Truck 
- Household items: electronics, furniture. (I gave all mine away)
- Clothes (I???m pretty much tossing everything I have when I leave here, so will need a new wardrobe)
- A couple months worth of $$ to live on when I get home???thinking I will want some time to just sit back and enjoy being home
- I plan on taking a LONG vacation scuba diving in Mexico when I get back
- Sport bike (been missing the one I used to have)
- Misc.

I may have to write out my Bucket List too some time???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

March 1, 2009

The Memorial

Sadly have to report that 5 more of our own won???t be going home to their loved ones. 
They were killed in a cowardly IED road side bomb attack the other day. There was a memorial service for them yesterday afternoon. I did not know them, but went to pay respects for fallen fellow Americans.
I hope our men and women in uniform can find a way to expedite an end to this war. 
I could not imagine having to tell the children of our fallen that their fathers/mothers won???t be coming home. I hope their deaths are not in vain. Pray that our ???leaders??? have the wisdom to see this thru with victory.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

March 2, 2009
There I wuz???.
Today was my first day ???off??? from work here in Afghanistan.
First and foremost I slept in. Until a little bit after noon and it was as good as I had hoped it to be. I did get a headache from sleeping so long, but that was something I was willing to risk.
After making that 60 yard ???trek??? to the latrines to take care of ???business??? and shower, I got dressed and headed to ???town??? for lunch.
Now, when I say ???town??????I don???t mean like it sounds like when you are back in someplace ???normal???, to include malls, restaurants and movie theaters, etc. Mine is more akin to a frontier-like setting: ???get the wagon hitched up and make your way in to the central gathering point. However, there are no horses nor donkeys or even a wagon to ride in, to mention it. I get around by way of the Nike Express. Have I mentioned that my new ???world??? is about the size of about 3-4 block radius? I can get anywhere I want/need to within 5 minutes and that???s in my un-hurried gait.
So, when I arrived into ???town???, I tried the BBQ D-Fac (dining Facility) for a change of pace. Plus I hear the BBQ ribs are good on Mondays. Actually, I wasn???t disappointed. 
After fininshing up with lunch, I mosied ( my new gait of I have nothing else pressing to do here) to the PX to do the required daily perusal of the shelves to see if anything new came in that I had to have. I took my new treasures back to my house and grabbed a book and took it back to the ???town??? center to read and enjoy the day.
The weater is nice today: low-mid 70???s with a light overcast???didn???t want to waste it inside???it will get HOT here pretty soon.
Tonight is going to be my 1st Salsa lesson. That???s right! I???m on my way to finding a cure for my two-left feet syndrome. Wish me???and more so my partner(s) luck in the new quest for cure! Its sad t o say that for five years I worked in a dance night club, I really don???t have any more skills than what I picked up at those jr. high school dances n the cafeteria.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2009)

burner.  Good luck with this new journal.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

I was assaulted by a frog this am.

ok, not really...but one jumped in my path as I was on my way to a 3am walk down my 60 yard path to the latrines. You know when you are not quite awake but need to go somewhere? The brain isn't fully engaged, nor will your eyes fully open and focus? 
Something leapt out in front of me. To say the least, it had my full attention. My eyes were wide open then. I know...a frog. But! Did you know there are some evil creepy crawlies here? I want nothing to do with those.
oh...and if you hear that I screamed like a little girl when that happened....don't believe them. They LIE!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2009)

how are you liking it so far?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2009)

so far, so good, mi amigo!
My box was shipped monday, so will be in the gym within 2-weeks! Yeah!
How's the S4. You still have yours?
I had at least a dozen offers of people...in the goodness of their hearts to offer to drive my TT while I was gone...


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2009)

Boy the first few days of your journal and you've experienced alot! 

I guess after your adjustment time, you'll settle in to a routine of sorts..

Obama... uhh  .. does it make you feel good that he's helping "middle america" like us,, but now we are paying *even mor*e to the people that just want to sit around, collect welfare and pop out babies..    yeah.. don't even get me started on that subject 

We still have snow in our part,, but at least it's raining more now than snowing, so maybe some of our 3-4 foot piles of snow by our house will start to melt... send me your addy,, I'll ship some over to you..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2009)

3 March 2009

There I Wuz....
Today was a 'mail run'.
Not a very far distance from our help desk to the post office, but we opt to take the 'Gator' over to pick it up in case there's a lot that day. (plus, it's something to drive)
A Gator is a 6-wheeled utility vehicle approximately the size of a golf cart.
So, it rained last night and a bit this am. I made a bad choice of putting on my running shoes. (they are comfy) I paid the price first off, by finding the deepest friggn' puddle on post. That's a great way to start off a day....beyond being assaulted by demon frogs.
I changed my socks and shoes and went back to the office. Our office floor was scuzzy, so I opted to mop it up and try to make it clean. (I'm semi-OCD)
Back to the Gator.
I was bored, so I offered to go with the appointed mail girl in our shop. I asked to drive. "I even mopped the floor!"
(see where that works in?)
So, I now get to drive. WAHOO! (not the same as my Audi, but it was technically a convertable)
the 1/2 mile we drove from the office to the post office, I had to drive thru EVERY puddle I could (without splashing any troops...they're armed, ya know) and every bump I could find. We drew attention...we were probably the only ones there that had the ear to ear grins etched onto our faces. 
As I sat in my new...toy...while Crystal was getting the mail, I pondered the following: Are my youthful...<ahem> boy at heart antics an endearing trait or not? I dunno...suppose I could refer to some of my ex's to find out...still thinking of that, I found 6 new puddles, nearly splashed a Afghan local, and nearly got it air borne off a speed bump. I don't argue with it...I am what I am...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2009)

katt said:


> Boy the first few days of your journal and you've experienced alot!
> 
> I guess after your adjustment time, you'll settle in to a routine of sorts..
> 
> ...


I was hoping you'd ship me a goody box....there's still plenty-snow on the mountians and still have rain. But thank you!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2009)

yea, still have the s4.  its in the garage though, cant hardly afford to drive it heh


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2009)

that sucks. maintenance?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2009)

yea, needs new wheel bearings.  so i paay 420 for the payment and 200 insurance a month for it to sit  

im driving the explorer for now, but it needs a new clutch!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2009)

if it makes you feel better...the TT costs me 680/month wiht 120/ month insurance...hence my being...here...
Do you know any mechanics that you could trade some PT training to get the work completed?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2009)

Tuesday Food:
Breakfast, 0630 hours:
- Egg white omelette w/ ham/turkey/cheese/blk olives and tomoatoes

Meal II, 0930hours:
2-scoops of nitro tech

Meal III 1130 Hours:
Chili on corn bread. veggies. gatoraide

Meal IV 1530 hours:
....slid...nothing...handful of chips...I know...

Meal V 1800 Hours:
Steak, steamed brocoli w/ cheese, gator aide

Supps: 
1 centrum performance multi
1 vit C

Hopefully at  least 2-3 liters of water


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2009)

dayum.. what year tt do you have?

i wish i knew a mechanic that wanted to workout lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2009)

PreMier said:


> dayum.. what year tt do you have?
> 
> i wish i knew a mechanic that wanted to workout lol


'05...I got a LOT of inequity rolled into it. 
But! It will be paid off by...september? Roughly.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2009)

dam even chili and cornbread sounds good right now. so how is the food? 
i know that it isnt the same as your car, but riding around on atvs sure is alot of fun, even if it is only going thru puddles and over bumps.
just dont get crazy and have a few drinks and get a dui at 2 in the morning!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2009)

the food...some days are better than others.
had a false hope...a pair of pants  wsa wearing, I could 'cinch' down another notch on the belt..thought wa startng to drop weight from just the extra walking around and trying to eat better...nope. The pair of jeans I'm wearing today aren't any looser....dang...

BUT! My box of stuff from home got here yesterday. I got my shifts changed, so starting tuesday, its game time, baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2009)

...and so it begins...Have gym clothes w/ me. Will go prolly after lunch, before afternoon shake...just a light workout to reintroduce my chest to resistance...


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2009)

1st!
was about what I expected for not being in the gym in what...a year?

Chest:
Bench Press: 
135*15, 135*10, 135*10, 135*19, 135*10

Decline Bench Press:
135*10, 135*8, 135*10, 135*10

Incline DB Bench Press:
50*10, 50*8, 50*7, 50*6

** Kinda ran outta gas...kinda expected it. Tried to keep hustling thru the exercises. Tried to keep to 2 min RI's or less.

Supps:
Protein X2 per day
Glutamine
Creatine pre-workout


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2009)

Dude - you're going to hurt tomorrow..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2009)

dude- I KNOW!

Dude, it's bed time...soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2009)

Jumping back into it in a big way!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2009)

um....ow...
oddly enough...chest isn't bothering me...its my tris.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2009)

11 March, 09

Legs:
Squat:
5 sets of 135*10

Dead Lift:
54 sets of 135*10

***wow...wasn't really heavy, but am gonna pay for that for the next few days...still had that 'ran outta gas' feeling a bit...hope it will pass in another couple weeks and then start ramping up the workouts!
*** Am sore already. Not good.
So...moral of the story: DO NOT STOP LIFTING! There's a hefty price to pay...and the balance is due...

-best of my knowledge-
0630 hrs: Breaky:
scoop of scrambled eggs, 2 slices of bacon, turjey/egg/cheese 'mcmuffin', cantalope, iced coffee. (really digging that iced coffee...but sure the sugar is killing me)

0930 hrs Mid-morning:
protein shake: 130 cals- 30g protein, 4g carb

1230 hrs Lunch:
beef cubes n gravy over rice? Carrots n broccoli, can soda

1530 hrs mid-afternoon:
protein shake

1730 hrs Dinner:
Salsbury steak, little pasta mixed w/ mixed veggies, low sugar cool-aid

- don't know cal count -3X per day

Supps:
Protein X2 per day
Glutamine 3X per day
Creatine pre-workout


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2009)

wtf???? 54 sets of dead's????


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 11 March, 09
> 
> Legs:
> Squat:
> ...



Wow is right.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2009)

katt said:


> wtf???? 54 sets of dead's????


I'm just making up for lost time...


oh...and I'm REALLY friggn' SORE now!!! OWIE!
Gosh...wtf did  Iever have toget lazy and stop???????


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2009)

this is an article I found in T-Mag years ago that I kept to read when I et discouraged. I'ev put it in previous journals...will continue to do in the future:

"So, what are you doing for a living these days?" Bob asked me. We're sitting on the couch at one of those tedious holiday get-togethers, you know, the ones where you're supposed to be nice to family members you never see except during major holidays and funerals. I think Bob is my wife's brother-in-law's second cousin or something. 
"I'm the assistant editor and a writer for _Testosterone_ magazine," I say. Bob looks at me with a blank expression on his face, as if I'd just told him I sell handmade testicle warmers beside the freeway and was looking to open franchises across the nation. 
"It's a bodybuilding magazine," I say.
Blank expression. Deer caught in the headlights. Ronnie Coleman doing trigonometry. 
"Oh," Bob finally says, "I heard you were, like, one of those bodybuilder guys or something. So, what's that like, you know, working out every day and stuff? I just don't have time to lift weights all day, but I have been meaning to get rid of this beer belly." He takes another sip of beer. "What do you suggest?" _Sip._
At first I was a little offended. I wanted to grab him up and say, "You can't tell I'm a bodybuilder?! Look at my ass! Now, if that's not a nice round squat-built piece of sirloin, I don't know what is! You think that comes naturally? I can crack walnuts with this puppy! Wanna see? Huh, punk? Do ya? Do ya?"
Then I realize this just might cause a scene and could cost me several Christmas presents. I was planning on returning any presents I got and using the money to buy a power rack, so I didn't want to jeopardize this gift getting opportunity. I also realized that old Bob probably had a certain preconceived image of a bodybuilder and I just didn't fit that image. I'm not gorilla huge; I weigh about 205 at 5'11" right now. (When I first started lifting I was a pudgy 159, so that's not too shabby.) Also, I wasn't wearing clown pants, a fluorescent string tank top, a hanky on my head and one of those little fanny packs. And isn't that what _real_ bodybuilders are supposed to wear? 
Bob continued to sit there drinking his Natural Light, smoking a cigarette and waiting for an answer, oblivious to the fact that he'd come _this_ close to seeing some serious walnut- crunching ass power. I tried to figure out how I could explain to the average guy what the typical T-Man does and why he does it. How could I get him to understand what it is we do, how we feel, how we live? So I took a deep breath and told him something like this:
"Well, Bob, I guess you could use the term bodybuilder if you really need a label for what it is we do. Most of us actually don't stand on stage and compete, though. We lift weights and manipulate our diets so that we'll look good naked. Sure, it's healthy too, and we'll probably live a longer and more productive life than the average guy, but mostly it's about the naked thing. Truthfully, it goes beyond even that.
"Let's be honest here. We do it because of people like you, Bob. We look at you sitting there with your gut hanging over your belt and we watch you grunt and groan just getting out of a chair. Guys like you are our inspiration, Bob. You're better than Anthony Robbins, Bill Phillips, Deepak Chopra, and Zig fucking Ziglar all wrapped up into one. We love it when guys like you talk about not having time to exercise. Every time we see you munching on a bag of potato chips, you inspire us. You're my shot in the arm, Bob, my living and breathing wake-up call, my own personal success coach. 
"You want to know what it is we do? We overcome. We're too busy to train, too, but we overcome. We're too busy to prepare healthy meals and eat them five or six times a day, but we overcome. We can't always afford supplements, our genetics aren't perfect, and we don't always feel like going to the gym. Some of us used to be just like you, Bob, but guess what? We've overcome. 
"We like to watch 'normal' people like you tell us about how they can't get in shape. We smile and nod sympathetically like we feel your pain, but actually, we're thinking that you're a pathetic piece of shit that needs to grow a spine and join a gym. You smile sheepishly and say that you just can't stay motivated and just can't stand that feeling of being sore. (For some reason you think that admitting your weaknesses somehow justifies them.) We listen to you bitch and moan. We watch you look for the easy way out. Because of people like you, Bob, we never miss a workout. 
"You ask us for advice about diet and training and usually we politely offer some guidance, but deep inside we know you won't take our advice. You know that too. We smile and say, 'Hope that helps. Good luck,' but actually we're thinking, 'Boy, it would suck to be you.' We know that 99% of people won't listen to us. Once they hear that it takes hard work, sacrifice and discipline, they stop listening and tune us out. 
"We know they wanted us to say that building a great body is easy, but it just isn't. This did not take five minutes a day on a TorsoTrack. We did not get this way in 12 short weeks using a Bowflex and the Suzanne Somers' 'Get Skinny' diet. A good body does not cost five easy payments of $39.95.
"We like it that while you're eating a candy bar and drinking Mountain Dew, we're sucking down a protein shake. You see, that makes it taste even better to us. While you're asleep we're either getting up early or staying up late, hitting the iron, pushing ourselves, learning, succeeding and failing and rising above the norm with every rep. Can you feel that, Bob? Can you relate? No? Good. This wouldn't be half as fun if you could.
"We do it because we absolutely and totally get off on it. We do it because people like you, Bob, either can't or won't. We do it because what we do in the gym transfers over into the rest of our lives and changes us, physically, mentally, maybe even spiritually. We do it because it beats watching fishing and golf on TV. By the way, do you know what it's like to turn the head of a beautiful woman because of the way you're built? It feels good, Bob. Damned good. 
"When we're in the gym, we're in this indescribable euphoria zone. It's a feeling of being _on,_ of being completely alive and aware. If you haven't been there, then it's like trying to describe color to a person who's been blind since birth. Within this haze of pleasure and pain, there's knowledge and power, self-discipline and self-reliance. If you do it long enough, Bob, there's even enlightenment. Sometimes, the answers to questions you didn't even know you had are sitting there on those rubber mats, wrapped up in a neat package of iron plates and bars. 
"Want to lose that beer belly, Bob? I have a nutty idea. Put down the fucking beer. I'll tell you what, Bob. Christmas morning I'm getting up real early and hitting the iron. I want to watch my daughter open her presents and spend the whole day with her, so this is the only time I have to train. The gym will be closed, so I'm going out in my garage to workout. You be at my house at six in the morning, okay? I'll be glad to help you get started on a weight training program. It'll be colder than Hillary Clinton's coochie in there, so dress warm.
"But let me tell you something, Bob. If you don't show up, don't bother asking me again. And don't you ever sit there and let me hear you bitch about your beer belly again. This is your chance, your big opportunity to break out of that rut. If you don't show up, Bob, you've learned a very important lesson about yourself, haven't you? You won't like that lesson. 
"You won't like that feeling in the pit of your stomach either or that taste in your mouth. It will taste worse than defeat, Bob. Defeat tastes pretty goddamned nasty, but what you'll be experiencing will be much worse. It will be the knowledge that you're weak, mentally and physically. What's worse is that you'll have accepted that feeling. The feeling will always be with you. In the happiest moments of your life, it'll be there, lying under the surface like a malignant tumor. Ignore it at your own peril, Bob. 
"Don't look at me like that either. This just may be the best Christmas present you'll get this year. Next Christmas, Bob, when I see you again, I'm going to be a little bigger, a little stronger, and a little leaner. What will you be? Will you still be making excuses? This is a gift, Bob, from me to you. I'm giving you the chance to look fate in those pretty eyes of hers and say, 'Step off, bitch. This is my party and you're not invited.' What do you say, Bob? Monday, Christmas morning, 6am, my house. The ball's in your court." 
Okay, so maybe that's not the _exact_ words I used with Bob, but you get the picture. Will Bob show up Monday? I don't know, but I kind of doubt it. In fact, Bob will probably take me off his Christmas card list. He probably thinks I've got "too much Testosterone," like that's a bad thing. I think Bob is just stuck in a rut, and as the saying goes, the only difference between a rut and a grave is depth. 
The way out of the rut is to make major changes in your life, most of which won't be too pleasant in the beginning. The opportunity to make those changes seldom comes as bluntly as I put it to Bob. Most of the time, that opportunity knocks very softly. What I did was basically give Bob a verbal slap in the face. You can react two ways to a slap. You can get angry at the person doing the slapping, or you can realize that he was just trying to get you to wake up and focus on what you really want and, more importantly, what it'll take to get it. 
If you're a regular _T-mag_ reader, I doubt you need to be called out like Bob. But maybe you've caught yourself slacking a little here lately. Maybe you've missed a few workouts or maybe you started a little too early on the usual holiday feasting, like, say, back in September. Just remember that the time to start working on that summer body is now. The time to get rid of those bad habits that hold you back in the gym is now. You want to look totally different by next Christmas? Start now. This isn't because of the holidays or any corny New Year's resolutions either. The best time is _always_ now. 
Christmas day I want you to enjoy being with your family and friends. I want you to open presents, sip a little eggnog and have a good meal. But if your regularily scheduled workout happens to fall on December 25th, what will you be doing at six o'clock that morning? 
That's what separates us from guys like Bob.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, I'ev started populating my new blog.
Stop in, say howdy and lemme know what you think...will try and spruce it up once I learn more about it.

Life In The Desert


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2009)

The article you posted was so.... 'hit the nail on the head' true..  

That's a great inspiration to remind anyone (my especially) why I do this in the first place..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2009)

14 Mar 09

Shoulders:
Seated DB Mil Press:
5 sets: 30*12

Standing Lateral Raise:
20*10, 20*10, 20*10

Seated BO Lateral Raise:
20*10, 20*10, 20*10

Standing DB Shrugs:
60*10, 60*10, 100*10

Tris:
Press Downs, med Grip:
60*10, 60*10

** Still get a little gassed towards end. Felt ok about this...just gonna keep it light till I get the 'rust knocked off' before picking up the pace.

I did take off yesterday, body was still too sore to go...I refuse to say that 38 is old...ubt I don't bouce back as fast as I used to...something I'll have to adapt...


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2009)

Good Morning Burner


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2009)

Dude... you're only 38???  Oh, come on, suck it up and get going.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2009)

sara said:


> Good Morning Burner


good morning, my half-nekkid lady who's visiting my journal!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2009)

_Originally Posted by *Burner02* _
_*Wednesday, 17 November 2004*.
CHEST / Bis
***Compounded Chest w/ biceps
Incline BB Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 275*4, 275*4, 275*4
***the guy I had spot me was another baraly speaking English hispanic male. I even told him how I wanted to be spotted, but he STILL helped when I did not need it, so I cannot confirm those 4- 5 reps @ 275...fuqqer...

Bench Press:
5*225*5, 225*7 (last set, had spotter ((different one..goodone) )

Wide Grip BB Curls:
65*10, 3*105*8

Flat Bench Flyes:
4*50*8

Alt. Standing DB Curls: 
3*40*7

**Time
GOOOOD Worjkout! THe weights felt great! When they got heavy, I was able to tap into the raw power and pull just a little more juice out! Now..if I can get that when I do my back, it will start to respond again...will find out tomorrow!_


_Dang....can't wait to get back to this....  _
_I know...one workout at a time..._


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2009)

15 Mar 09

Back:
Single Arm Pull Down machine Thingie:
45*12, 90*10, 90*8, 70*8, 70*8

BO BB Rows:
95*8, 95*8, 95*8, 95*8

Single Arm DB Rows:
4 sets: 40*10

***WOW....talk about rubber hitting the road...this road is hitting back...HARD... 

*** THOSE #'S SUCKED!!!!! But, gotta start somewhere, right? 
***trying to get used to the equipment here. It's not a FULLY stocked gym...needs a couple more things. 
*** Pull Down machine wsa broken. 
***"Pull down thingie" is like a cybex. Can work arms separately.
** Saw a guy doing curls in the 'Curling Cage'...nice to know we have one of those here...(squat rack)
**Tomorrow is off day. Both work and gym..then start fresh!

***So...week one of...maybe 148 more weeks...DONE!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, that's a great article.  It never gets old.  And as katt says, oh so true.

38? Old?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2009)

well, never married, no kids...ifI stay the course...there I go saying that...I'll be 41 when I get home...single, no kids...gonna get kinda hard finding a girl sorta near my age thta isnt lugging behind a troop of kids...

How 'bout, 38 years young?
Was'sup, Trips! 
Where's that pic in your avi taken? Now that I 'm in afghan, I may go to Bora Bora, as it is not too far from here, relatively speaking.
(Alot closer than the 'States)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Where's that pic in your avi taken?



Just like it says.  It's the End of the World.  Seriously.


The End of the World Resort is the Pearl of the Caribbean  (Guanaja, Bay Island Guanaja, Honduras ). A remote exotic island resort tucked away under the jungle canopy right at the ocean's doorstep. You have to see it to believe it! The absolute best vacation we ever had! 

Go to google.com, images, and enter "end of the world".


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2009)

sweet-
am looking to go some place exotic to dive while on this side of the world.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

you are 38? dam you is old son


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2009)

I KNOW, sonny.....

You still chasing the cougars?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'M SO FUQQIN WEAK......       I was all fired up for this  day's chest workout. Got there to   and reawake the  within, but evidently it was still taking a ... 

17 mar 09:

CHEST:
Incline DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*15, 75*3 ?!?!?!?!? 55*12, 55*10


Bench Press:
135*5 WTF ?!?!?!?!?, 135*4, 135*4, 135*4


*** left the fuqqin gym.
      -1) was getting busy and every other machine, bench wsa occupied
      -2) too disappointed.

***WTF??? I was feeling good...'hungry'....and came away pizzled.
I know...ego...but DAM! Ever get under a weight that SHOULD be easy..and it nearly 'crushes' you????? 

I'm hoping that the muscle memory starts kicking in...SOON! 

SO...DEFLATED, WEAK, FAT, OVERWEIGHT BODY...YOU ARE ON NOTICE! THIS IS FOR YOU:


...thank you and have a good night


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the note. I'll be keeping a watch here too.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2009)

katt said:


> Dude... you're only 38???  Oh, come on, suck it up and get going.


now you know what i have to put up with on a regular basis!!!!



PreMier said:


> you are 38? dam you is old son


P, we old folks wont tolerate that. cause some day you will be there. it happens, you just get up one morning and you have gray hair and wrinkles. 
not that i do, but alot of old people have that happen to them.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2009)

burner,  i think you needed to throw one more  in there to really get the point across.
keep at it, you will win the war soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

the other half said:


> burner, i think you needed to throw one more  in there to really get the point across.
> keep at it, you will win the war soon.


in honor of my friend TOH...here's yet another 'three-fingered salute'


fuqqin weights...mocking me like that...
They don't know who They're FUQQIN WITH!
- Blade II


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2009)

im 26 and i have gray in my beard


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2009)

shit atleast you  have a beard, i grow my out for hunting season and when i get back from our 10 day hunt(i start growing it out 10 days before we leave) people think that it is 5 days worth of growth. but on the bright side, i only buy 1 pack of razor blades a year.


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2009)

I have one gray hair too! and I'm 26


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

i started t shave when i was 12...


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

I started shaving when I was 50.....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

50?!  damn grandma..


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2009)

katt said:


> I started shaving when I was 50.....



and let me tell u what, those where the nasty legs and hairest arm pits u have ever seen on some out side of germany!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2009)

dude...seriously...talking chia pet stuff in here in my....journal? My Sacred journal?
ok..who am I kidding...bring it!

Ok...here it comes...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Didn't make it to the gym today/yesterday, however you wanna all it.
Wednesday afternoon, I got to make a run to the Kabul Intl Airport to drop off an employee on his way home for good...only 2 years and 10 months for my  turn... 
By the time I got back it was too late to hit the gym..was sent home, so figured I'd take my day off, and start fresh tonight.
(Oh, I got put on mids to cover a shortage for a couple weeks...so right there with ya, TOH!) Well, I'm working solo tonight....can't leave the desk unattended, so there goes that. But! Will go tomorrow! Promise!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Well, I'm working solo tonight....can't leave the desk unattended, so there goes that.


 
If you were really dedicated you'd be doing pencil lifts at that desk.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2009)

LiftinBear said:


> If you were really dedicated you'd be doing pencil lifts at that desk.


I'll have you know, sir that I did 50 whole steps on one of those 'as seen on TV' step machines someone left behind
whew! feel the burn, baby!


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I'll have you know, sir that I did 50 whole steps on one of those 'as seen on TV' step machines someone left behind
> whew! feel the burn, baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

I made a 5 minute feeble attempt to play with my hackey sack last night.
Does that count for cardio?

I'm off the next two days...I'll be bored outta my skull. But will be back on track. My schedule will be good to go.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2009)

PreMier said:


> im 26 and i have gray in my beard



I'm 22 and I have quite a few gray/white hairs.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm 22 and I have quite a few gray/white hairs.


....and a good Dead Lift PR, pal.
How's things bud! you're 22 now? Gosh..they gow up so fast...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....and a good Dead Lift PR, pal.
> How's things bud! you're 22 now? Gosh..they gow up so fast...



Where'd that come from? It been a few weeks since I hit a deadlift PR . Things aren't bad... still in school, working etc... Got a motorcycle last summer. I have ~2 years left til I graduate... I've transferred too much, heh I should've be done this year.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just remember 'tracking' your journal way back when when I saw how fast your deads were  going up.  What kind of bike did you get? When I get outta here, I'm getting a GSX-R750. I want something more than a 600. (had one, ready to upgrade) and the liters are too insane...nobody really needs a bike that fast...most can't handle em to begin with..
I've only got an associates. While I'm here, I may work on some classes to work towards finishing my bachelors. just as long as you get that piece of paper.
My father's boss told me something years ago that has stuck with me: "If you don't have an education, you ain't shit"


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I just remember 'tracking' your journal way back when when I saw how fast your deads were  going up.  What kind of bike did you get? When I get outta here, I'm getting a GSX-R750. I want something more than a 600. (had one, ready to upgrade) and the liters are too insane...nobody really needs a bike that fast...most can't handle em to begin with..
> I've only got an associates. While I'm here, I may work on some classes to work towards finishing my bachelors. just as long as you get that piece of paper.
> My father's boss told me something years ago that has stuck with me: *"If you don't have an education, you ain't shit"*



Regrettable, but true in the job market. Degrees often don't mean shit as far as your capabilities and potential.


I got a Suzuki Bandit 600S. I got it last August, it's my first bike. I'm still only on my temp permit, but I'm taking the Basic Rider Course April 2nd, 4th, and 5th to get my license. Originally I wanted to get an SV650, but I didn't want to finance it, plus insurance on a new, financed bike would've been waaay too much. It's a 1996 and I got it with ~10.4k miles on it for $2200.

Here's a few pictures of it:
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/1711/0819081445lv1.jpg
http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/3353/0819081446cxo2.jpg
http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/516/0819081441ak2.jpg
http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/3169/0819081440sl1.jpg

Sorry the quality's not the best, they were taken on my phone.

Over the winter I was thinking about taking the front fairing off and mounting a headlight on the forks to make it something like these:
http://www.odinist.co.uk/images/bandit.jpg
http://members.fortunecity.com/roadrash2/1024/suzuki-bandit-600.jpg
http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2026/banditcx1.jpg

I think they look so much more badass without the fairing, and a huge ass headlight. I didn't get around to it this winter though, maybe next year. The wiring would probably be a pain to deal with.

Here's a good local deal I found, this would be one of my dream bikes, I wouldn't mind getting something close to a liter bike eventually :
Triumph Speed Triple 955i - Perfect Condition 6800 miles

Here's the SV650 I was originally planning on getting:
http://www.suzukicycles.com/~/media/Product/Cycles/SV650/2008/SV650/SV650K8_Blue.ashx?w=439&h=294

Unfortunately it looks like 2008 was the last year Suzuki's making the SV650 standard (they're still making the Sport/Faired version with higher footpeg and lower handlebars). It looks like they're kind of trying to have the "Gladius" take it's place. It has the same engine, but I think it's ugly and metrosexual, heh.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

hola, maria!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

Seanp156 said:


> Regrettable, but true in the job market. Degrees often don't mean shit as far as your capabilities and potential.


true...
but in most cases, having that degree does open more doors than if you didnt have it.

You are like my friend. he digs the naked bikes...and I like fairings.
have fun riding and be safe.
I hope I'll slow down..a little when I get the bike...the first one...almost ended myself several times pushing too hard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I made a 5 minute feeble attempt to play with my hackey sack last night.



   TMI!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I made a 5 minute feeble attempt to play with my hackey sack last night.


 
THat must be your pet name for it


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

I also to refer to 'it' as 'Legend'...


update: still on mids. Was alone the 1st two nights, could not leave, too whooped by time I got off shift. Have gear with me am an going in a couple hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

On a good note: I can put the belt back another notch...co-workers said they think I look a little thinner. Guess the watching what I'e been eating plan is working.
I'll take some pics here soon.
Think I've got a wide angle... 
The #'s arent gonna be so good...but ya gotta start somewhere!


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

One may walk over the highest mountain one step at a time.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

24 Mar 09
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10, 155*8, 155*8, 185*4, 185*4/135*8

Inc Bench Press:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8, 

Dec Bench Press:
135*5, 135*5, 135*5

***Time
***Still shitty weights, but at least I went...hopefully will get stronger soon...

***FOOD***
Meal 1:
BBQ Pork Ribs, cucumber slices

Meal 2:
Taco salad

Meal 3: 
Protein Shake

meal 4:
Scrambled eggs, 2 pieces bacon

Meal 5:
Protein Shake

***I know...but I can only eat what is put out on the serving line. Ok..today was rib day...one of the best things to eat here. so don't miss that one.. 

Try to keep portions down. Have no idea what cal count, fat, etc. % is either. Just try to keep portions down.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

sara said:


> One may walk over the highest mountain one step at a time.


yer uh...not gonna break out into the sound of music are you? "climb every mountain..."

'Morning! Or in your case...afternoon!
That's a snazzy little car in your avi, Sara...yours?


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yer uh...not gonna break out into the sound of music are you? "climb every mountain..."
> 
> 'Morning! Or in your case...afternoon!
> That's a snazzy little car in your avi, Sara...yours?




just trying to be motivating 
Good evening here lol 

yes that's my Z


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

sara said:


> just trying to be motivating
> Good evening here lol
> 
> yes that's my Z


you're singing that song in head now though, arent you? 
I KNOW you are! 

Nice car...but...but...but...the top doesn't come down....
You live in the 'sunshine state?' ...and I drive the convertable. or did...will again...

Have a good monday?
(its 410am on tuesday for me...)


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> you're singing that song in head now though, arent you?
> I KNOW you are!
> 
> Nice car...but...but...but...the top doesn't come down....
> ...




What song?

I don't like the convertable Z's.. Now if I have a Rouch Mustang 

Monday 7:45 here


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

sara said:


> What song?
> 
> I don't like the convertable Z's.. Now if I have a Rouch Mustang
> 
> Monday 7:45 here


lemme refresh ya a little...
<ahem>
Climb every mountain, swim every sea.....

I almost rented a convertable z one one of my trips to LA, but got the Hertz GT-H Convertable Mustang instead. Pretty fun.

I've got an Audi TT Roadster, S-Line. Pretty nice. handles like its on rails...gonna miss driving it...


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> On a good note: I can put the belt back another notch


 
Thats good news


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> lemme refresh ya a little...
> <ahem>
> Climb every mountain, swim every sea.....
> 
> ...




I had a 2006 Mustang.. was pretty fun,  but not as fun as the Z 
where is your Audi ?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

in storage in my parent's garage till I get home.


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> in storage in my parent's garage till I get home.



well, at least its in a safe place


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

sara said:


> well, at least its in a safe place


yeah...I had at least a dozen offers to let friends drive it while I was gone.
I have this girl-friend..and she was SERIOUSLY asking me to: "Mike, can I drive your car while you're gone? I'll be real careful with it..."
me: um..yeah...here, let me go to a war zone and let you drive my 40k car for free while I'm risking life-n-limb to pay it off...  um..no?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...I had at least a dozen offers to let friends drive it while I was gone.
> I have this girl-friend..and she was SERIOUSLY asking me to: "Mike, can I drive your car while you're gone? I'll be real careful with it..."
> *me: um..yeah...here, let me go to a war zone and let you drive my 40k car for free while I'm risking life-n-limb to pay it off...  um..no?*


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2009)

The last 2 workouts posted in here are both chest workouts.    Are you doing anything else?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

nope. just want big chest and chicken legs, sir...

Just started the week fresh. Tonights gym menu will be squats with a side of deads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> nope. just want big chest and chicken legs, sir...







Burner02 said:


> Tonights gym menu will be squats with a side of deads.



Hey, that's what I'm having tomorrow morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

tis a good choice! With a squeeze bottle of creatine on the side and a protein shake for dessert....


Its kind of nice. I go at about 2:30-3am. There is maybe one or two other people in there with  me...so nobody sees the cryn'..

And it gets me out of the office a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

25 mar 09

LEGS:

SQUATS!
135*10, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5

DEADZ:
135*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5

***Time

***This felt better. bar still hurts on shoulders again, but that too shall pass.
There may just be a glimmer of hope for future muscle gain again...

*** I forgot I came into work 1/2 hour early to be able to stay n gym longer...forgot about that.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...I had at least a dozen offers to let friends drive it while I was gone.
> I have this girl-friend..and she was SERIOUSLY asking me to: "Mike, can I drive your car while you're gone? I'll be real careful with it..."
> me: um..yeah...here, let me go to a war zone and let you drive my 40k car for free while I'm risking life-n-limb to pay it off...  um..no?



umm yea.. I don't think so friend


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

My father is the only person who will be allowed to drive it while I'm gone...and he made sure to get me to show him how the convertable top works...
 Guess he wants to go cruise with my mom...


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> SQUATS!
> 135*10, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5


Some good numbers there. Nice work


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

thank you sir. just hoping they can keep climbing back to where they once were and beyond.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2009)

lookin good Burnsy! Nice squats too!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2009)

For being away so long, those squat and dl numbers aren't too shabby.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 25, 2009)

Squats and Deads aren't too bad for having been away from it for so long.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> lookin good Burnsy! Nice squats too!


gosh, B- I do luv it when you post in my journal....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sean, Trips- 
Thanks...was kinda nice to pull those up. Kind of gave a glimmer of hope from my chest not responding...usually, its always my back that has been slow to respond...

Tonight is delts. I'll keep the workouts easy for another week, then when I go back to day shift, will go to a more high speed schedule.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> gosh, B- I do luv it when you post in my journal....



Admit it, you like it no matter where she posts.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

My work schedule is:

Sun: Work
Mon: Work
Tues: Work
Wed: Off
Thurs: Work
Fri: Work
Sat: Off

So...am thinking of this schedule:

Day 1: back/legs
Day 2: chest/delts
Day 3: arms
Day 4: off
Day 5: back/legs
Day 6: chest/delts
Day 7: off
Day 8: back/legs
Day 9 .....etc....

-or-

Day 1: chest/back
Day 2: delts/Legs
Day 3: arms
Day 4: off
Day 5: chest/back
Day 6: delts/Legs
Day 7: off
Day 8: arms
Day 9 .....etc....


Inputs would be greatly appreciated...tis about time turn it up in dis joint, yo!
 
Wish I could stay on nights...have the gym to myself and be able to 'hog' a couple stations at once to super set my workouts...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Admit it, you like it no matter where she posts.


you sir a wise, wise man....


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Admit it, you like it no matter where she posts.


 
true that, but it's nice to see it in your own journal, when you go back to check out a workout, and oh yeah, there's B's avatar again right there.

It has got to be the best avatar ever hands down, (well besides the one I had of my son, but that's an entirely different ballpark altogether!)


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> My work schedule is:
> 
> Sun: Work
> Mon: Work
> ...


 
So it looks like you are only working out on your "work" days is that correct?  In that case, why don't you try the old 4 day upper vertical/upper horizontal/quads/hamstring type workout?

You could do:
Sun: Off
Mon: Upper horizontal
Tues: Quad dominant legs
Wed: off
Thurs: Upper vertical
Fri: hamstring dominant legs
Sat: off

Exercises, sets and reps of your choice


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> It has got to be the best avatar ever hands down, (well besides the one I had of my son, but that's an entirely different ballpark altogether!)



I agree.  It would be even better with her hands down.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't really like the planned workout schedules either.  I much prefer something like Stew suggested.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I agree. It would be even better with her hands down.


again...BRAVO! (Billie...are you listening, dear? My email is......)


Thanks guys, but I figure to take off the days I have off. it'll just be easier logistcally for me.

I get kinda busy on my days off with the little things, laundry, sleeping...  whatever I need to get done on my own time and don't want to start missing workouts like I have in the past...those days are over.
every day I work: I work out.

Do you like the push/push or the push/pull better...or stick with one body part per day and just rotate thru on my schedule? That is what is just  me.

With my old scheule adapted to this:
Day 1: Chest/Bis
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: Delts/Tris
Day 4: off
Day 5: Back
Day 6: Chest/Bis
Day 7: off
Day 8: Legs
Day 9 .....etc....

this would give me 4-5 days from hitting same BP to rest it up.
( I hate training BI's, so train them with favorite...chest) And...if the tendonitis flares up, can just drop them that day and know that they'll get hit later in the week with my back workout...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't really like the planned workout schedules either. I much prefer something like Stew suggested.


unfortunately, I'm one of those somewhat OCD, linear, has to have a place for everything kind of guys...


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> again...BRAVO! (Billie...are you listening, dear? My email is......)
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, but I figure to take off the days I have off. it'll just be easier logistcally for me.
> ...


 
Well, I think I put the workout days I suggested around your work days, so the only difference is that on one of your working days, you have off from the gym, otherwise, all the other days are on work days.

For you just getting back into things, I would much prefer you do a movement based workout like I suggested centered around the big compound exercises, and don't worry about the little things until you get your mass and strength up back where you want it to be.

Heck, even I was thinking about going to a bodypart type split, but I decided against it, it's just silly to not do all the push muscle groups all together when everything is already warmed up and ready to go.  It sucks to warm up for a heavy bench workout and then have to warm up again 3 days later for a separate shoulder or tricep workout, it's much easier to just finish the chest stuff, then bang out the tricep and shoulder stuff and then rest for 3 days and hit them all again, instead of just parts of it.

Capish?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Well, I think I put the workout days I suggested around your work days, so the only difference is that on one of your working days, you have off from the gym, otherwise, all the other days are on work days.
> 
> For you just getting back into things, I would much prefer you do a movement based workout like I suggested centered around the big compound exercises, and don't worry about the little things until you get your mass and strength up back where you want it to be.
> 
> ...


I can smelllll what the Rock is cookin'! However...I am used to one BP per workout...so kinda hard to break from that.
also gonna need a little help with your thoughts...as I'm getting tired...



Stewart14 said:


> So it looks like you are only working out on your "work" days is that correct? In that case, why don't you try the old 4 day upper vertical/upper horizontal/quads/hamstring type workout?
> 
> You could do:
> Sun: Off
> ...


So... 
'Upper Horizontal' would be:
Mil presses, raises and upright rows and pullups/downs? that's about all I can think of?

'Upper Vert' would be:
bench presses and rows?

Quads would be:
 squats and ext

and hammies would be:
Deads and leg curls?

Is my tired brain grasping your idea?


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> My work schedule is:
> 
> Day 9 .....etc....
> 
> [/COLOR]




etc.. ???what is etc.. ?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

etcetera (sp) (in other words, repeat...so on, so forth)

wait...or were you being...sassy?


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> etcetera (sp) (in other words, repeat...so on, so forth)
> 
> wait...or were you being...sassy?



Sassy of course


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I can smelllll what the Rock is cookin'! However...I am used to one BP per workout...so kinda hard to break from that.
> also gonna need a little help with your thoughts...as I'm getting tired...
> 
> 
> ...


 
switch horizontal and vertical and you're correct.  remember, horizontal=horizon=side to side=laying down/bent over.  Vertical=up and down.

stick with compounds and get your shit back to where you used to be, then go from there.

OR, if you want to go to a more bodypart type split like you're used to, do it so you have overlapping exercises so parts get worked directly once a week and indirectly once a week, just for more stimulation

for example:
Day 1
legs and bis
squats (legs direct)
leg press (legs direct)
close grip chins or pulldowns (bis direct, back indirect)
preacher curls (bis direct)

day 2
chest and abs
bench press (chest direct, shoulders/tris indirect)
db bench press (chest direct, tris indirect)
db flies (chest direct)
crunches
leg lifts

day 3
off

day 4
back and traps
deadlifts (legs/back direct, traps indirect)
rows (back direct, bis indirect)
wide grip pullups/pulldowns (back direct, bis/forearms indirect)
shrugs (traps direct)

day 5
shoulders/tris
overhead press (shoulders direct, tris indirect)
seated db shoulder press
dips (tris direct, chest indirect)
skulls (tris)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

I like sassy....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

27 Mar 09

DELTS / TRIS

Seated DB Mil Press:
35*12, 45*10, 55*6, 55*5, 55*5, 35*10

Upright Rows:
**How much does a cambered bar weigh? 25lbs? if so:
75*10, 75*10, 75*10
Lateral Raises:
20*10, 20*10, 20*10
--compund Set--
Close Grip Bench Press:
95*10, 95*10, 95*10

Tri Ext:
100*10, (drop set) 150*5, 100*10

***Time
** Felt better. Still getting gassed 1/2 way thru...that will pass.
**That odd feeling in my right delt started again, so dropped last set of mil presses back down in weight.
** overall, felt like a good workout.


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2009)

Since you're asking...

Got Built? » Baby Got Back 
Baby Got Back


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2009)

28 mar 09
BACK:

Blech....
Lat Pull Down:
100*10

Single Arm Cybex Pull Down Thingie:
5* 90*5

Bent Over Rows:
5* 135*5

SLDL:
3* 135*10

WG BB Curls:
Bar*10,  2* 65*10

***another less than great workout. Maybe I'm still hoping for too much too soon? Lat pull down machine wasn't moving very well...prolly too much gunk causing friction

** Tried to do a pull up...nope. Ol fat-ass can't do a single fuqqin pull up anymore..,I USED to be able to do 50 of the buggers...or do sets of weighted PU's..now...not one. PATHETIC

** Found this plat form that I was able to use for SLDL. Wished I had figured that out first...always liked to start off the workout with that move.

** next week will be better.

** even though pants are feeling a little looser...weight is still saying 225...hhmm...something is suspect. 

***gosh...isn't there some miracle pill that will burn off that fat, restore the muscle and while I'm at it..make my 'junk' grow while watching cartoons? no? ok...guess I'll go back to the gym on sunday...anf guess I'm S.O.L. in the junk department...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Stew! Built!
Thanks for the inputs! Am looking at them. I like the idea of compounding exercises to expedite my workouts.
I may change up y'alls ideas a little:

D1: Horizontal: Bench, Inc bench / Rows, DB Rows / Tris
D2: Vertical: Mil Press, Upright Row / Pull Down, Rev Grip CG Pull Down / Bis
D3: LEGS: Squat / SLDL
D4: off
D5: Horizontal: Bench, Dec Bench / Rows, Machine Rows / Tris
D6: Vertical: Vertical: Standing Mil Press, Shrugs / Pull Down, Rev Grip CG Pull Down / Bis
D7: LEGS: Deads / Front Squats
...keep rotation

I should be able to compound those if gym isn't busy.
(leg exercises will remain separate)


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2009)

Holy crap no wonder I haven't received a text message from you in a while.  You've skipped the country.  We have got to catch up...you are not the only one who has had major changes in their life 

Stay safe...miss talking to you....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

I know! I just read your journal!
Glad to hear you are on road to recovery!
Miss talking with you too! 
oh yeah...I skipped the country...that was bitch to do over water, by the way...
<rim shot, please!>


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

BTW: here is what my car kinda looks like. Mine is the S-Line, which has ground affects, bigger wheels, brakes, upgraded suspension, etc.
I'm gonna miss driving it when it gets nice out...
http://gtsimages.gabriels.net/images/BuffaloCars/2815/410x0/trutc28n351005832_0.jpg

http://www.caranddriver.com/assets/image/2005/10272005101820.jpg


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

30 Mar 09

(can't believe its almost April already) 

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*12, 135*12, 185*4, 185*4, 185*4, 185*4, 185*4, 135*10

Inc DB Bench Press:
60*5, 60*5, 60*5, 60*5, 

Dec Bench Press:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8, 

**Took 10 minutes longer than I wanted it. Total time: 40 mintutes, start to finish. Batman and Robin was on the TV and I took a too long Ri's...

** still not happy that 185 felt heavy... 
** Next week, will go for 205lbs. Maybe a mental block? Am hoping that once I break back into the 200's, it may be like 'switching gears'? Do some more lower weight, higher rep stuff, puch a few heavier sets...

** my ego keeps getting in the way..I know...I know....
***Ego: 

*** One more week of night shift. April 4th, back on day shift. Start new schedule then. Hope  to be able to boogie to gym early in day before crowd gets in so I can do my compound exercises to keep my 30-40 minute workouts...


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> BTW: here is what my car kinda looks like. Mine is the S-Line, which has ground affects, bigger wheels, brakes, upgraded suspension, etc.
> I'm gonna miss driving it when it gets nice out...
> http://gtsimages.gabriels.net/images/BuffaloCars/2815/410x0/trutc28n351005832_0.jpg
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/assets/image/2005/10272005101820.jpg



NICE! 
RED HOT CONVERITBILE RIDE


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ** my ego keeps getting in the way..I know...I know....
> ***Ego:



the "ego" reminded me of some Eggos!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

hmmm....eggos with peanut butter....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

ego AND eggos are banned...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

sara said:


> NICE!
> RED HOT CONVERITBILE RIDE


thanks. Tis fun to drive....


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ego AND eggos are banned...



we will unban the eggos on saturdays


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

sara said:


> we will unban the eggos on saturdays


carb up day!


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> carb up day!



 
And the eggos sound good  Remind me this coming friday


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

well...I AM in your future....

guess I could be your wake up reminder...


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> well...I AM in your future....
> 
> guess I could be your wake up reminder...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

31 Mar 09
LEGS!
SQUAT!
135*12, 185*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8  

Leg Press:
4 sets of 10*380

DEADS!
225*5, 225*5, 275*5, 275*4

** Felt the animal stirrin' within... 

*** I willed myself to go heavy tonight. Does that make any sense? I'm tired of the little weights...gotta push here-n-there to make some gains back.

*** Leg Press still felt light, but I was pushing for time

** Deads felt pretty dam good. last set, I might have gotten rep 5...but man, was tired.

**We'll see how the back works out tomorrow...goal: ONE honest to goodness pull up! even if its kicking and screaming, bicycling my legs all the way up...Mike's gonna do at least....ONE pull up! Vengance shall be mine! 
muhahhaaa.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

sara said:


>


salaam alaikum, Sara! (or in redneck-ese: asalami solick'em!)


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2009)

that's so weird.. you post March 31 and it's the 30th here.. I can never get use to that.

Nice leg day... we had our's yesterday and I'm walking like a ........  you'd probably fill that in with..... 'Chinese whore on a good day'.... or something like that...

yep,, uh huh.... that's about it... did I say I really dislike being this friggin sore?????


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

katt said:


> that's so weird.. you post March 31 and it's the 30th here.. I can never get use to that.
> 
> Nice leg day... we had our's yesterday and I'm walking like a ........ you'd probably fill that in with..... 'Chinese whore on a good day'.... or something like that...
> 
> yep,, uh huh.... that's about it... did I say I really dislike being this friggin sore?????


I was gonna go wiht something more innocent like: franken-katt...but chinese whore works too...

it is now:0700hours Tuesday morning...my shift relief just got here...gonna do turn over and head to bed.
Have a great day!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I mentioned my Phase II of my 'Afghanistan Make Over'
: Edumacation. I've ordered several books to help prepare for 4 different certifications I am going for, maybe adding a 5th.
Starting tonight, I am going to read at least one chapter per night...if not more, but at least one per night. That's the goal.
So, let the page turning begin...


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats great, what are the certifications in?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

Computers.
So far I have:
A+, NET+ and a Microsoft MCP.
I'm going to add: Server+, Security+, CCNA and CISSP. MAYBE go back for Microsoft MCSE. I also need to learn Unix/Linux...and software a buddy back home tells me I need to bone up on to be able to do what he's doing. He's doing...very well...

How's you?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Computers.
> So far I have:
> A+, NET+ and a Microsoft MCP.
> I'm going to add: Server+, Security+, CCNA and CISSP. MAYBE go back for Microsoft MCSE. I also need to learn Unix/Linux...and software a buddy back home tells me I need to bone up on to be able to do what he's doing. He's doing...very well...
> ...



Good for you!
 I feel fat, it was my friends birthday today so I had some cheesecake with caramel and whip cream all over it then I came home and had tapioca pudding. Besides my diet I am fabulous, I'm going to watch a bodybuilding show this weekend...I hope it'll give me some inspiration


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

sweet! Sometimes you just have to say: WTF and endulge. Truth of the matter: you only go around once. Keep your life balanced. You have to be able to enjoy the junk food once in a while if you like it. Just spend a little more time in the gym to compensate.

If it makes you feel any better, I was gonna go do cardio this evening...but something I ate earlier...well...exercising not a good idea. 


yep...I'll be a bonafide geek when I leave here...a good lookin', athletic one...but a geek nonetheless...
 HA!


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> salaam alaikum, Sara! (or in redneck-ese: asalami solick'em!)



 very impressing

I usually say "Marhaba"


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> sweet! Sometimes you just have to say: WTF and endulge. Truth of the matter: you only go around once. Keep your life balanced. You have to be able to enjoy the junk food once in a while if you like it. Just spend a little more time in the gym to compensate.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I was gonna go do cardio this evening...but something I ate earlier...well...exercising not a good idea.
> 
> ...




Indeed! bodybuilding shows do motivate me! and same when I read an oxgyen, muscle and fitness magazines


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

dam-nab-gamit!
(that's mad-talk in red-neck-eese)
I found a spam post in the training section, so I replied to it...having much fun with it.
AND.....it, the thread was deleted! GARRR!!!!
My post was pure comical genius! LOST! FOREVER!  OH, THE SHAME!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea, computer nerds aren't usually good looking or athletic.... but a hot geek? You'll have the ladies after you!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

do tell....

Muhahahhaaa.......
On that note...shift change! have a great evening and talk with ya later!
Hope nobody pranks you  too bad tomorrow....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

....IF anybody is interested, here is a map of Afghanistan. I'm located in the city of Kabul...somewhere..
Map of Afghanistan, Afghanistan Map, Map Afghanistan


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2009)

kewl.... have you gone to any of the 'touristy' places yet?


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

How far afghanstian from Iraq?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

2 April 09
DELTS/TRIS

Standing BB Mil Press:
Bar*12, 65*12, 95*10, 135*1, 95*8, 95*8

Standing Lateral Raise:
25*8, 25*8
--Compound Set--
CG Bench Press:
135*8, 135*8

Seated BO Lateral Raise:
25*8, 25*8
--Compound Set--
CG Bench Press:
135*8, 135*8

DB Shrugs:
100*10, 100*10, 100*10
--Compound Set--
Dips:
BW*10, BW*5, BW*5  

*** time
*** got distracted. Took too long between sets.

**Standing Mil Press was still kinda hard.
**Tris felt ok...they'll come back up
** ran outta time to try cardio...go back on day shift...and 'plan' on waking up a bit early and doing a few laps around the track prior to work. Sounds good on paper...let's see how bad ol Mike here wants to drop this 40lbs of nasty-ness...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

katt said:


> kewl.... have you gone to any of the 'touristy' places yet?


there's tousity places?  this place has been ruined by religious fanatical idiots and mines...
the only (AND FEW) times I will leave this compound: Going to the airport for R&R or to leave) I will be in an armoured vehicle and wearing my armour.
BTW: my armour...weighs approx. 40lbs. ever hear of the 'X-Vest'?
Xvest - Adjustable Weighted Vest
the one I'd get...costs around 300.00 that comes with 80lbs. I'e got a snazzy, camoflouged one that has 40lbs that's free! (unless I lose it...then its 3K...)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

sara said:


> How far afghanstian from Iraq?


A hop, skip and an artillary shell away...
(little military humor there)

Web browser and Live Maps are incompatible

Tis just a little 'hike' across Iran...


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> A hop, skip and an artillary shell away...
> (little military humor there)
> 
> Web browser and Live Maps are incompatible
> ...




Iran is HUGE!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was just told by my co-worker that when I fly outta here to Dubai:
Dubai City - Local Travel Information and City Guide
....that I'll be flying over Iran...how many Americans can say THAT? (I'll be on a mid-east air liner, like Pakistan Air or something like that)

I was told that a good idea is to get to Dubai, stay the night and go out the next day, checking out the city. This is the place with the inside ski slope on the beach, the palm tree island...gotta check it out...


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> there's tousity places?  this place has been ruined by religious fanatical idiots and mines...
> the only (AND FEW) times I will leave this compound: Going to the airport for R&R or to leave) I will be in an armoured vehicle and wearing my armour.
> BTW: my armour...weighs approx. 40lbs. ever hear of the 'X-Vest'?
> Xvest - Adjustable Weighted Vest
> the one I'd get...costs around 300.00 that comes with 80lbs. I'e got a snazzy, camoflouged one that has 40lbs that's free! (unless I lose it...then its 3K...)



I was reading the link you sent on the maps and was chuckling about how they have electricity, sanatation system, etc. in Kabul..  Yeah, I forget how spoiled we are until we go to foreign countries and she how desolate it is.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think alot of people do not realize how good we have it.
But, I don't want to go off on a rant...
Its mind-boggling how POOR these people are...and they've known nothing but war for at least the last 30 years.
How does a people get that out of their mind-set?


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2009)

We spoiled alright


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2009)

BACK ON DAY SHIFT!
Whew! I screwed up a bit...I normall have Wednesdays off...so I took it off as normal...I was supposed to work it, to have friday AND Saturday off to rotate from nights to days. ooops. yesterday...sucked. Was a walking zombie trying to stay awake. Went to bed around 8:30 pm and read a bit till I fell asleep...until the FNG...(F-ing New Guy) and his symphonious schnozz woke me up at least 3 times. 
Have I mentioned that our walls are only plywood? Not conducive to too much privacy, especially SOUND. I'm gonna have to keep a bottle of water in hand's reach...so when ol boy's snoring acts up...WHAM! Against the wall...and when the REST of the guys wake up and join in...maybe he'll get some breathe-right strips...
I've got MUCH caffeine coursing thru the veins already...more coming! WAHOO!!!!

Starting new workout today:
Horizontal/tris


----------



## Quoi (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow I've been reading this journal and I love iT! Sounds like your doing great and having fun 

Your right we do have it good, I've never been there but I can imagine and that disturbs me.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanx! Stick around! many zany things are bound to happen to me...
What part of AZ are you in?


----------



## Quoi (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't wait!!!

I live in Payson a small town not to far from phoenix
A small town.... lol


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I was just told by my co-worker that when I fly outta here to Dubai:
> Dubai City - Local Travel Information and City Guide
> ....that I'll be flying over Iran...how many Americans can say THAT? (I'll be on a mid-east air liner, like Pakistan Air or something like that)
> 
> I was told that a good idea is to get to Dubai, stay the night and go out the next day, checking out the city. This is the place with the inside ski slope on the beach, the palm tree island...gotta check it out...



Dubai also hosts the richest thoroughbred races in the World (The Dubai World Cup).   For one race, if American horses are invited to race, the Sheik provides an all expense paid trip for the horse, it's pony, it's trainer, groom and owner(s).  Considering it costs atleast $10,000 per horse one way, it's not a cheap trip.   

Sorry Burner, you know me and the horses   Plus, while I haven't met Sheik Maktoum in person, he visits Central Kentucky a few times a year and should be arriving soon to attend the Derby as well as view the new babies on his farms that are in the area.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quoi said:


> Can't wait!!!
> 
> I live in Payson a small town not to far from phoenix
> A small town.... lol


I've driven thru payson many times from Colorado to Phoenix. Nice drive. Highway 87. Looks like a lot of lakes and off-roading areas up in those moutnains. Will have to check it out when I get there. (I'e been told by many friends who have already migrated to Phoenix that I need to follow...so we'll see)
You're 17? Where are you wanting to go to college? ASU....wow...makes me wish I was young in body as well as heart...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2009)

...Didn't make the gym yesterday.... 
"No I didn't. Honest... I ran out of gas. I, I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake. A terrible flood. Locusts. IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD." - Jake Elwood, Blues Brothers


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2009)

The other person in my shop yesterday had an un-announced meeting right about the time I was supposed to go. Was fighting staying awake by the time I got off work, so went to the room.

FNG was snoring again...(like that was gonna change) instead of a water bottle, I banged my clothes holder (big wooden shelf thing) against the wall...hopefully woke him up...at least it disrupted him long enough for me to get back to sleep...and  I got to be a little evil...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2009)

Devlin said:


> Dubai also hosts the richest thoroughbred races in the World (The Dubai World Cup).  For one race, if American horses are invited to race, the Sheik provides an all expense paid trip for the horse, it's pony, it's trainer, groom and owner(s). Considering it costs atleast $10,000 per horse one way, it's not a cheap trip.
> 
> Sorry Burner, you know me and the horses  Plus, while I haven't met Sheik Maktoum in person, he visits Central Kentucky a few times a year and should be arriving soon to attend the Derby as well as view the new babies on his farms that are in the area.


I know about your thing with horses....have I mentioned my nick-name yet? Trigger? 

I watched Hidalgo a couple times....anything like that?


----------



## Quoi (Apr 6, 2009)

m not sure of the college but maybe something out of state just so I can experience the world!!!! Now to find a way to afford it lol.

You wish you had a young body, I wish my body was strong as yours! lol!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...Didn't make the gym yesterday....
> There was an earthquake.



When did you relocate to Italy?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2009)

Quoi said:


> Can't wait!!!
> 
> I live in Payson a small town not to far from phoenix
> A small town.... lol



I'll be in AZ in May


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quoi said:


> m not sure of the college but maybe something out of state just so I can experience the world!!!! Now to find a way to afford it lol.
> 
> You wish you had a young body, I wish my body was strong as yours! lol!!!


Not college? What are you thinking you would like to do? just a thought: US Armed Forces...4 years, see the world, get a trade, FREE COLLEGE $$...

Or...come get a job oiver here in Afghanistan, make some BIG $$ for a year and then make up your mind what you wanna do.
Gawd, I wish I were younger.. the 'if I knew then what I know now'...


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2009)

you and this younger thing!!!!!! im telling ya, it only gets better as  you get older!!!! ask TT, he will tell you-he is really old. oh, i mean.....
um...... ya, he has been there and done that.

burner, sounds like everyday is just a wonderful adventure in your world.

i havent seen to many workouts being posted though. 
you can only use the same 100 excuses so many times, ya know

let us know when you go to pheonix, we always are looking for another place to take a vacation to.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2009)

so you say, sir...I've got gray hairs growing...never you mind where they are growing...
Have I mentioned: never married, no kids? Kinda like to fix that at some point..and women my age...aren't too happy with the thought of having kids...gotta get the younger lady to get hitched too.

I've had a rough week. I don't think I've been this busy since...I dunno...its been a while...ok...this is a different kind of busy.

Its been monsooning here. 
I'm considering builing an ark...what's a cubit?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2009)

This happened a few nights ago while I was still on mids:

I blew up the fridge the other night.
Leave it to me and semi-OCD to have the need to keep myself occupied???
There I was???
It was Tuesday night. A dark night. A chilly night in Afghanistan.
Having all trouble tickets opened and either resolved or up channeled to a higher level, all emails answered and any other duties that needed my attention fulfilled???I got bored. What to do??? what to do. Let???s ??? RAID THE FRIDGE!
So I did. What I found was??? a mess.
Somebody in their grand wisdom had tried to stuff ice cream into the ???ice box??? part of the fridge. (Imagine square peg into a round hole) It didn???t fit and they left ice cream smeared all over the inch-thick build-up of ice.
So???with nothing more productive computer-wise to do...I took it upon myself 
To defrost and clean the fridge???which would be my un-doing.
First: take out all the crap that people had stuck in there over time that would 
NEVER get used.
Check
Then,, check expiration???s dates on items and separate as needed: 
Expired: trash, 
Current: box
Check
Drag said fridge over to the door to let the still warmer air go to work on the ice.
Check
Got bucket of hot water and sloshed it into the fridge to remove gawd knows how many months/years of built up crud.
Check.
OCD level of satisfaction: GOOD
ADD level of annoyance that the ice had not yet melted on MY time-table: HIGH 
So???.I got out my handy-dandy multi-tool and proceeded to use the needle nose 
Pliers as a chipper and went to work on breaking up the ice???
All was going well until??? I heard a ???pssssssssssssssssssssssss??? followed by a cloud of dissipating vapor. I imagine that would have been the Freon. Not good.
One a positive side, I continued to clean the fridge till it looked like new, drug it back to its original place and plugged it back in. with great hope that it was not in fact, Freon.
Nope. It was the Freon.
I now have to find another fridge to replace the one I broke.
Moral of this story: see something that needs to be cleaned? 
LEAVE IT


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2009)

the other half said:


> it only gets better as  you get older!!!! ask TT, he will tell you-he is really old. oh, i mean.....
> um...... ya, he has been there and done that.



 toh


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Have I mentioned: never married, no kids? Kinda like to fix that at some point...



It's not impossible.  I was almost 38 when I got married and I was 41 when the kids were born.  So it's not out of the question for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what's a cubit?



cu·bit    (kyōō'bĭt)  Pronunciation Key  
n.   An ancient unit of linear measure, originally equal to the length of the forearm from the tip of the middle finger to the elbow, or about 17 to 22 inches (43 to 56 centimeters).


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> cu·bit (kyōō'bĭt) Pronunciation Key
> n. An ancient unit of linear measure, originally equal to the length of the forearm from the tip of the middle finger to the elbow, or about 17 to 22 inches (43 to 56 centimeters).


nice to see they had an exact science to measure things out...

Hiya Trips! Just an FYI if not too personal: You were 41...may i ask the age of your beautiful wife? I hear that most women 'our age' really don't want to have kids after mid-late 30's...not that 'shopping for a younger model' isnt such a bad thing...
Life is good...relatively speaking. the rains have seemed to have moved on. It SNOWED yesterday! 
I had the day off. So I 'pimped' my room. I got some haji rugs put up, moved a couple things around...broke down and got a tv and dvd player for my room...looks almost...'nice'. i have some movie posters ordered enroute as well. 
I'm hoping to be featured in 'This Old B-Hut'

We had been SLAMMED at work the past few days...was not able to leave to office to get to the gym. Hopefully today is better.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

*I LOVE SUPPLEMENTS!!!!!!* 

"*"Down With The Sickness"
- Disturbed
*Can you feel that?
Ah, shit...
...Looking at my own reflection
When suddenly it changes
Violently it changes (oh no)
There is no turning back now
You've woken up the demon in me

_[Chorus:]_
Get up, come on get down with the sickness _[x3]_
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
You mother get up come on get down with the sickness
You fucker get up come on get down with the sickness
Madness is the gift, that has been given to me..."



 
oh...I have just returned from the gym...
Supplements kicking in: BIG TIME!
Muscle memory: remembering...
GAWD, I FORGOT HOW MUCH I LOVE LIFTING WEIGHTS!



9 April 09

CHEST:
DB Bench Press:
50*15, 5*75* 5 sets

Bench Press:
5*185* 5 sets

Decline Bench Press:
5*185* 5 sets

** Time
** THAT felt...MUCH better!
** Just said 'fuq it, I'm putting up some weights today.
*** 'k...still have too much energy...evidently, shoulda stayed longer...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> may i ask the age of your beautiful wife?



She's a year older than I am.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

There I was...
A) TGIF! WAHOO! A NIGHT ON THE TOWN! YEAH! LIVN IT UP, BABY! (ok...wishful thinking on my part)
B) Prison
I was having a conversation with...ok..lets be real: I was the one mainly doing the talking...he was trying to keep up. As you may recall, my mind...is a storm of ideas and constant activity. Hence, where most of my folly arrives from, as my ADD won't allow me to focus on one particular item for too....ooH! A nickel on the floor! Wait...back to topic.
I was talking..have conversation with...oh yes...there I am.
Was drawing the conclusions of how much this place is like a prison. 
** Walls on all sides with concerntina wire
** Guard towers on all corners with armed sentries
** Can't go outside said walls
** I'm roomed up in a hut with 5 other guys. No solid walls and spartan furnishings
    ---BTW: the F'n new guy....SNORES...we are conspiring to doing something inherently evil to him while he sleeps if he doesn't 
       do something to turn off the schnoz faucet
** No bathroom in the same building as where I sleep...wait, that's actually worse than prison
** I eat in a cafeteria setting.
** I eat a lot with a plastic spoon. (actually find it easier to use than those worthless plastic forks.
   --- And, knowing my luck...I'd probably break off a plastic tine and inadvertantly swallow it and immediately choke on it. 
       Which...would lead to another story of how I'd have to find a way to dislodge it from my person as quickly as possible. ever 
       seen a Chris Farley? yeah...that would be..me. So, trying to NOT let THAT scenario occour.
** There are women here...but we are foreboden to touch them.
   -- speaking of women...we have this...girl...that has come to 'work' with us. THAT is a whole other story. For background 
      informational needs; she is black. One afternoon, she came back from the beauty salon having the braids taken out; (I almost 
      suggested her going back to the beauty salon, as she didn't get any better looking???...but I didn't) She bent over at the 
      waist and was shaking her hair. Unable to supress my urgent need to have my foot lodged in my mouth, I exclaimed: "LOOK! its 
      DON KING!" ....everybody ELSE thought it was funny...but! I got the LOOK from her, along with a couple expletive, shall I
      say, colorful metaphors.  
      -- I admit...I'm a sarcastic a-hole...but! I'm a FUNNY sarcastic A-hole. So that makes it ok. 
See? A LOT like prison...except I get a fair deal more then 3 dollars a day and don't have to worry about getting shanked...except maybe by that Don King chick...
On my day off Wednesday, I decided to 'pimp my room'. I did a little furniture rearranging, hung some haji rugs on the wall and generally feng shuei'd the place. I'm hoping to be featured in 'Better B-Huts and Gardens.'
I've also got a couple movie posters enroute that I ordered to liven up the walls. 
I'll have to get some pics taken. Still could use some plants...


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

ROFLMFAO Don King!!!

Enjoy your foot.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope you enjoyed my energy level post-workout yesterday! more of those to follow!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2009)

wow..what a week...I have excuses, but none really valid...am skipping legs and delts to do back today and be back on track.
HAPPY EASTER! (Its already Easter here)


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 11, 2009)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Quoi (Apr 12, 2009)

Easter!!! A late one but still....lol!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2009)

13 April 09

BACK:

SLDL:
135*10, 185*10, 185*10, 185*6, 185*6 (grip)    

Chin Ups:
BW*5, BW*5, BW*5, BW*3, BW*3, BW*2, BW*2 = 24 

BB Rows:
105*10, 105*10, 105*8, 105*8

*** Time, and got in the gym too late in the afternoon...both pull down and machine pull down were taken and couldn't work in. (already had multiple guys working stations)

*** hhmm...not the most inspiring workout...but! I went.

*** have MUCH to get back!


----------



## katt (Apr 13, 2009)

well at least you did something! 

How large of a gym area do you have?  Is it always busy?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2009)

katt said:


> well at least you did something!
> 
> How large of a gym area do you have? Is it always busy?


hey there! Its ok...no curling cage...er...power rack...but by gawd, they have TWO crappy smith machines...

just like any other gym...has high times and low times. I'm just gonna have to adjust to about an hour, I believe.

Ya know...I keep reading about movements...I don't have time for that. So, will keep  to one major BP per day with a minor (tris/bis) on certain days as normal.
With my taking less days off, will speed up the rotation days faster.

I may be able to do push/legs/pull with my schedule.

Lets see:
D1) Push (Bench/Decline, Mill Press/Uprights, Dips/Skull Crushers)
D2) Legs (Squats/SLDL)
D3) Pull  (Pull Up / BB Rows, CC Curls, Preachers)
D4) off
D5) Push (Inc Bench/Flyes, Mil Press/Laterals, CGBP/Tri Ext)
D6) Legs (Deads/Front Squats)
D7) off
D8) Pull (Chin Ups/DB Rows, Shrugs, EZ bar Curls/DB Curls)
D9) Push (repeat)
.....repeat...


How's that look? I think I can ge tthru those workouts in less than 40 mins


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2009)

Workout plan looks good but where's the core and cardio exercises


----------



## the other half (Apr 13, 2009)

the cardio he gets when he has to run to the bathroom at 2 am. and the core work he gets while holding the pillow over the head of the dickhead with the snoring problem.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2009)

the other half said:


> the cardio he gets when he has to run to the bathroom at 2 am. and the core work he gets while holding the pillow over the head of the dickhead with the snoring problem.


Dude!
You know my regimine! 

Hey moomba! We are speaking of the abber dabbers? Yeah....I'll get around to those...
Carsio..still working on dragging said fat arse up at the butt-crack of dawn. Will also be thinking of going to the track after work now that its getting warmer out.
Tis raining this am again.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2009)

14 April 09

CHEST:

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*3, 225*4, 225*4, 135*10

Inc DB Bench Press:
75*6, 75*6, 75*6

Inc Flye:
2 sets: 25*10

Flyes:
2 sets 25*10

*** Time
*** Was hoping to get bis in.
***Felt pretty good. the 135 on bench felt light and 'flew' up for the 15...the 185 also felt good..was a little disappointed that the 225 reps were under 5...but! I'm BACK in the 200's! YEAH!   Let's just get that BACK to start responding...

Still tyring to be erasonable on food.
usually my food is fairly consisstant:
1) egg white omelete w/ turkey, veggies n little cheese; fruit
2) protein shake. 40g pro, 4g carb, 130 cal if by water...over 200 if add the milk here...plus sugar..
3) lunch...whatever..try n keep starch down
4) protein shake. 40g pro, 4g carb, 130 cal
5) dinner...whatever, same as lunch (starch count)
**just starting to add this b4 bed**
6) protein shake. 40g pro, 4g carb, 130 cal

At least a 1/2 or more gallon of water...have NO idea how Sara can pound 1.5 gal a day...but, its starting to get warmer here...so intake will prolly go up. 

...no, don't know the cal count, fat count, etc...


----------



## Quoi (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice Benching!
I don't know how people drink a gallon a day I find it hard to get half of one lol!  You eat better than me lucky lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Q!
Thanks...am still clawing my way back to what I was able to once do. 

How do u mean that I eat better than you? Am curious? Are you basically 'stuck' with what your mom makes? Does she not cook healthy?
What kinds of food are you eating?

I know that they use a lot of stuff here that isn't the greatest...oils, fat, butter...just try and do the best I can...hope you can do the same.


----------



## the other half (Apr 14, 2009)

burner, that is a respectable workout, for just getting back into it. shit, you flat bench better than i do. i hate bar bench.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2009)

One of my favorite 'hobbies' is watching people...interesting creatures, people...whether at the mall, on the street, or in this case: the gym.
I don't always have 100% proper form when I lift, but am pretty good and strive to get better. I do watch other people to see what they are either doing right, or more entertainingly...what they are doing wrong.
Some...tend to leave me shaking my head thinking: are YOU doing???
Others...on occasion, like today...do something that will lead to injury.
I was moving towards a bench to do my flyes.
A troop was attempting to do BO BB Rows. At least he wasn't doing heavy weight. His form was WAY off. I REALLY wanted to ask him how his back was feeling...when, during a set, he stopped in obvious pain and laid down on the bench he was using the bar from. I did look over and ask if was ok. he nodded 'yes'. He was at least smart enough to call it a day, put the weights away and left.
You ever see people in the gym and just REALLY, REALLY want to go up to them and ask: Can I PLEASE give you a little tip on this exercise?
BUT! I learned long ago as most of you...to not bother people and let them do their thing...as long as they are not doing anything inherantly dangerous.

I do still see the normal ones: using too much weight and making BB biceps curl a whole body exercise and the biggie: using fraction ROM reps and think they've accomplished something.
me? I will find these people entertaining and will continue to watch, shake my head, say WTF are you DOING??? and go back to my workout, making sure I keep my form as clean as possible.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2009)

the other half said:


> burner, that is a respectable workout, for just getting back into it. shit, you flat bench better than i do. i hate bar bench.


Thanks bud!
It was a good one...am tired...I dunno if its just me..but I kinda judge how my workouts are gonna go by how that 1st rep feels.
I knocked out the 135 and the 185 went up...quick! So, I figured I was good for 5 reps on the 225. 

WEll, I used to try n follow on the heels of yellowmoomba, stewart and a guy named Double D. (he changed his name and have not seen him in a while)

I'm taking some good supplements right now and think the muscle memory is coming on-line.
if you saw my post a few weeks back of a chest workout I had some time back, I used to do 5 rep sets with 315 on bench...and do a good 10 reps or better @ 225. So...I keep forgetting that I'm a far ways from being there...and to just keep pushing it.

My friend who I get my supplements from suggests to scrap the 5*5 and stick with sets of 10. 
I'll compromise and do what I used to do and think I got good success.
1st exercise: do 5*5 while fresh-n-strong
2nd exercise: stay in the 8-12 rep range
3rd exercise: stay in 10-14 range

Should hit all fibers, I'd think?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah I did it...wasn't pretty...but I got it done. Give it another shot tomorrow too.




Burner02 said:


> ....and cardio! Dun did better than I, sir!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2009)

> 1st exercise: do 5*5 while fresh-n-strong
> 2nd exercise: stay in the 8-12 rep range
> 3rd exercise: stay in 10-14 range
> 
> Should hit all fibers, I'd think?



Looks good.  You can even bump up the 3rd exercise to higher reps if you are doing pushups, situps, dips,........I'd keep the total number of sets around 12 (depending on how fast you recover).


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2009)

LiftinBear said:


> Yeah I did it...wasn't pretty...but I got it done. Give it another shot tomorrow too.


me too!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Patton*: Men, all this stuff you've heard about America not wanting to fight, wanting to stay out of the war, is a lot of horse dung. Americans traditionally love to fight. All real Americans love the sting of battle. When you were kids, you all admired the champion marble shooter, the fastest runner, big league ball players, the toughest boxers. Americans love a winner and will not tolerate a loser. Americans play to win all the time. I wouldn't give a hoot in hell for a man who lost and laughed. That's why Americans have never lost, and will never lose a war... because the very thought of losing is hateful to Americans. 


this is a great quote. Wish more people would read it. 
This also works in life not on the battle field, too.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2009)

16 Apr 09

LEGS, BABY!
Squats:
135*15, 185*10, 225*10, 275*6, 275*5

Deads:
225*5, 275*5, 275*5, 275*5, 325*3

***BOOM, BABY!
***HEY KATT! See that? One set of Adonis-like walnut cracking ass-cheeks coming up! 

** felt good today. Took a little longer than I was hoping for. Wanted t otry some walking lunges, but lower back was starting to feel pretty sore/tired from the lifting as well as time ran out.
***I REALLY need to add cardio. Got an email from a friend who came to Afghanistan with me. (he was in the group I was in) anywhoo...got an email from him last week. He's dropped 25lbs since we've gotten here..and I...haven't.


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2009)

do us a favor and have someone video you walking tomorrow and trying to sit on the shitter, cause i know its gonna hurt.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm already making the old man groans...


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow - nice job B...     I guess that walnut crackin ass is really going to happen for you.. lol


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice!!!!
 I love leg days!.......Nothing hotter than a man with good legs!


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2009)

i know what im sending u for a care package.

walnuts!!!!!!!

so you can crack them for me, but, you dont have to send them back. really.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2009)

GGGGOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD MORNING, CAMPERS! WAHOO! TGIF!
YEAH!
(I start EACH and every day at work listening to: Beautiful Day by U2. Kick-ass song) and a great way to start my day.
My guitar will be here by June, I think. Not only will I learn to lay it...by the time I leave this place, I'll be able to ROCK IT! I gotta get Doughtry down. have you heard his album? Good stuff. 'here and Back again'....GOTTA learn that...


Oh...legs: OWIE!

I got back to the 'house' last night, saw my friend in his room and told him to grab his shorts.
We went to the track and walked two miles. There ya go.
He's 6'4" = LONG FRIGGIN LEGS... 
So, he was walking...my 5'9" was really walking.
Gonna see if he wants to do that after work. He shares the same days off as I do, so that should be no problem. I may even see about bumping up to running in a couple weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Very nice!!!!
> I love leg days!.......Nothing hotter than a man with good legs!


same goes for a hottie showing the spirit fingers! 
How's things with the eye candy guy going?
(Figure I can't have ya....that whole, I'm 1/2 a world away distance thing) Let him have a chance...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2009)

17 Apr 09

Delts / Tris

Seated DB Mill Press:
35*15, 45*10, 55*10, 65*5, 65&5, 65*5, 30*10

Standing Lateral Raises:
25*10, 25*10, 25*10
- compound set-
CGBP:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8

BO Lateral Raises:
25*10, 25*10, 25*10
-compound set-
Single Arm Tri Ext:
25*5, 25*5, 25*5 (each hand) 

DB Shrugs:
100*10, 100*10, 100*10

*** Time


----------



## Balin (Apr 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I'm already making the old man groans...



Whew, glad I am not the the only old guy around here


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 17 Apr 09
> 
> Delts / Tris
> 
> ...


 
Nice work on the shrugs. Looks like a good w/o.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


>


hhhhmmmm....hullo....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2009)

20 April 09
Back:
SLDL:
4*135*12 (1 minute rests)

Assissted Pull Ups, Various Grips:
45 lbs countered....4*8

BO BB Rows:
4*135*8

Cybex-Type Single Arm Pull Down Machine:
4*45*12 

Cybex Chest Supported Rows:
4*45*12

***Felt ok...still waiting for back to kick in.
*** Hoping to use less weight on the assissted PU'S next week, or at least, sets of 10
*** 135 felt good on the BO Rows. Tried the 185...was a no-go
***Kept RI's shorter on the last two exercises, reps higher and squeezed at top of each rep to bake the muscle.
*** I figure I've got about 2-3 weeks left of my test booster supp. I'm on...AND! i'm going to mids again soon? I'll switch up the workouts to be more high rep, faster pace work outs till for a 'cycle' till I can hit the supps again and work on strength.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like you are on a roll.  I haven't seen this many workouts posted in your journal in a while.   How much weight have you dropped?

Keep it up


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you are on a roll. I haven't seen this many workouts posted in your journal in a while. How much weight have you dropped?
> 
> Keep it up


thanks, bud!
I go every day I work. Pretty much like clock-work except if the mission dictates me to stay. 
Unfortunately, haven't been doing the cardio...weight isn't going down...yet. BUT! Am starting to walk at night...which will turn into jogging/running...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2009)

21 April 09

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*12, 135*12, 185*10, 185*10, 275*1.75  , 225*4, 135*12

DB inc Bench Press:
60*10, 60*10, 60*8, 60*8

Inc DB Flyes:
2*30*10

DB Flyes: 
2*30*10


*** Pretty okie dokie workout.
***Was gonna just stay with the sub-200 # weights and do reps, but had a spotter and wanted to see where I was. he said rep #1 @ 275 was all me, and mostly me on the 2nd.
*** Was thinking of compounding some Bi's in there, but gym was filling up. Didn't wanna lose my bench.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 21 April 09
> 
> CHEST:
> Bench Press:
> ...


Nice Bench Work-I won't be seeing those numbers for a bit lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks LB-
had a spotter and was feeling pretty good..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2009)

22 April, 2009

GRAVITY:

I was wondering how long it would be before something else happened that was noteworthy in the day of the life of....me.
Well, my inquiry was answered just the other day.

....there I wuz....

Long story short, I seemed to feel the need to check Newton???s law of gravity. Let me assure you....gravity is working just fine and in full effect. 

Have you ever done anything that is SO embarrassing and of course, in front of a LOT of people, that you wish you could just turn invisible, but seeing as that isn???t an option, all you can do is just laugh at yourself and press on?
That would be me. However, turning invisible would be....awesome. Flying would be pretty cool too. Just saying.
I have been ???gravity checking??? for a long, long time. Maybe I???m just a non-believer.
I recall being with a friend from high school. Brian and I were in our senior year and one afternoon we decided to hike up Stanley Canyon behind the USAF Academy. We were coming down off the mountain to a spot where the trail splits apart to cross a small stream, as I recall. We kinda looked at each other and then tore off at full speed trying to see who could reach the merge first. We tied. You know that basic physics fact that states: two physical objects cannot occupy the same space at the same time? Well, we proved that theorem as well. How many of you knew I was so scientific? So the inevitable collision occurred with the two of us tumbling down half the mountain coming to a heap. Which also begs the scientific question: if two beings crash into each other and tumble half way down a mountain and nobody sees it, did it really happen?

I???ve been plowed over by numerous ski lift chairs over the years. The ONLY acceptable recovery to that is: YESSS!!!! WAHOOOO!!!!!!!! Judges? 
The list goes on, which of course...brings us current to the other day.

.....You already know what???s about to happen....it???s kind of like watching the movie; Titanic. You KNOW the boat is gonna sink, but you just have to watch it anyway.

So, Wednesday...I volunteered to come and ???audit??? a class my boss teaches. My boss seems to think I would be a natural fit to teach the class, because, well...let???s see: I have a big mouth, I???m not afraid to use it and I???ll be the center of attention. PERFECT!
So, on my way to the training facility, I stopped in at the D-Fac (dining facility) to get a bite to eat and brought it to the education center.

After finishing my lunch, I gathered my trash and headed outside to find a trash can. I stepped out of the door and started to negotiate what I THOUGHT would be set of two steps. As I started down, I saw that there was a trash can off to my right and turned towards it and reached for the lid. I did not notice that partial 3rd step.
(You can see what???s about to happen?)
My left foot dug into the rocks and rolled over; causing me to lose balance and thus starting the chain of events to cause me to fall over backwards, in what seemed like an eternity, to land on my back, looking up at the sky. 
THUD! My first thought: Really? Wow....that just happened.
Do you remember.....my first little story about this place? The ???down town??? center where EVERYBODY seems to come and go? Um....yeah...I was RIGHT there. Down town Camp Phoenix. In the middle of the day. At least 50 people saw me go down.
Oh yeah: I was wearing a bright RED shirt. I think the only thing missing to seal my fate was a red ball on my nose and some seriously over sized shoes.
Invisibility still not an option...I lay there...and laughed. Well, it WAS funny. 
I did manage to keep from wearing any of the spaghetti sauce from my lunch.
A couple guys were nearby and helped me to my feet. As I was looking around the ground, when one of them asked: ???What are you looking for????
Oh, just what???s left of my dignity. Oh look! There???s a little right there! 

Some days, its harder than others being me....


----------



## katt (Apr 26, 2009)

That was great Burner.... 

and yeah, we've all been down that road before.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea, classic post Mike! and we've all been there before.


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2009)

ha


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2009)

Had a rough week workout-wise. we've got a LOT of new troops coming thru and mission comes before gym...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2009)

the gym was bust again today...  
I'm gonna start going mid-morning, before we get busy


----------



## the other half (Apr 29, 2009)

hey, about your story of falling, they have a saying, when you are young and you fall down- they laugh at you, when you are old and you fall down-they ask if you are ok. so which was it.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2009)

dam...I'm that old???? 2 asked if I was ok...then laughed...is that bad?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2009)

wow. What a day. Not a particularly good one.
Missed the gym again.  Stupid mission 1st crap. bad thing: I took my supps which aren't cheap. 
We were pretty busy today...just a steady stream of customers, whether walk-ins, or calls or tickets.
busy.
So....am primed.
I go into the dining facility to get a bite to go, like I've done for the past month. Today was different.
I grab the to go container and head for the line. Some knucklehead spoon-nazi stopped me and said that I cant take a to go plate. So, after informing him that I had done this for a month, he still said no-go.
Me, not to be deterred...put my to go box back and grabbed a couple of the card board trays. I was kinda obvious wbat I was gonna do and proceeded to get my lunch. It seems that in the mean time, said douchbag actually posted outside the door for me to come out, which I did.
Now as I mentioned, I was in kind of a hurry, so I was walking as such. I rounded a corner and heard someone start bellowing in a loud voice if I 'did not hear what he said'. I broke stride long enough to look around and there this guy was striding towards me, then cut me off and stood in my way. It went downhill from there.
He started to berate me, asking me if I could read. 
Now he has my undivided attention. 
Yes. I read VERY well.
Continues to berate me. Loudly. 
Calm...blue skies, puffy white clouds...cutte little bunny rabbits frolicking in a meadow...
I let my voice creep up a couple octaves.
I have to get back to my shop. We are short manned. Not looking for a problem.
He continues.
Btw: I dunno know about you, but I finding it REALLY Irksome that he started to repeat himself. 
Yeha..I heard you the first time.
He's irking me.
he's now an irk.
He continues his rant about how I can't take plates to go. I repeat myself.
Great. Now I'M the Irk.
And! Envisioning how the front of his uniform is about to look wearing my lunch.
...blue skies....bunny rabbits...
Man, these supps are going to waste! I coulda thrown up some BIG weights today....
I did state: you want it back?
I will say that he held his ground. I am bigger than he and started into an aggressive stance. I was pissed. 
He did relent though with the: don't do it again, or I'll get you banned from the d-fac.
Really? You have accounts? I'll delete them. 

Ok...I was technically in the wrong. I admit it. I actually almost went back later to find him and appologise. But....I did see him later this evening and just couldn't do it. He's a douchebag, afterall...

All he had to do was say it in a better way. I do not take shit from people. You talk down to me...I'll bring it back up. 
When my dinner settles, I'm gonna go walk a couple miles...
Hope y'all had a great day!


----------



## Quoi (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow lol way to show him!!!!  He sounded like a douche bag so don't feel so bad about it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw him this afternoon at lunch, so I walked over to him and appologised.
I said I was wrong, he was right and only doing his job.
He was ok with it...shot the breeze a little and I went on my way.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2009)

30 April 09

Chest:
Inc DB Bench:
50*15, 65*10, 85*10, 100*6, 100*3, 85*6

Bench Press:
4*135*10

Inc Flyes:
2*40*8

Flyes:
2*40*8

Wide Grip BB Curls:
3*65*10

***WHOOOOO!!!!!! FELT GOOD TODAY, BABY!
***The 50 felt LIGHT...and the 85's went up pretty dam easy. I was planning on staying at 85's, but felt good...and as I always remember: If you are ON...don't waste it. So....BOOM, BABY! 
** that set of 6@ 100lbs did gas me. I was wiped after that...so still have a long way to go!
**I did stay at 135 to knock out reps on bench. Shoulder felt a little tweaked, so didn't want to push that any more.
** biceps still suck..but hopefully hit 'em a little every week and get them moving again.

Feels good to be back in the gym.
Walked 2 miles last night and am about to walk 2 again tonight.
Will bump up to jogging next week.

I'm looking at taking a cruise towards the end of the year. A 10-day cruise. Should be fun. Gotta make sure I'll buff-n-beefy by then.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2009)

Buff and Beefy? To some folks you may already be there


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2009)

hmmm...you have a thing for chunky guys> Dam your'finding the young guy to fall in love with and marry! 

How have you been, stranger? Gettin' ready for another season on the lake? I'm jealous!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2009)

oh look!
Another workout!

Cinco de Mayo!
Delts / Tris

Seated DB Mil Press:
35*15, 50*10, 50*8, 50*6, 50*6

Standing DB Lateral Raise:
25*10, 25*10, 25*10
- compound set-
CGBP:
185*5, 185*5, 185*5

Seated BO DB Raises:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10
- comound -
Dips:
BW*8, BW*6, BW*8

DB Shrugs:
100*10, 100*10, 100*10
- compound set -
Laying Single Arm DB Skull Crushers:
30*10, 30*10, 30*8

*** ehhhh...workout, but at least I got there!


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2009)

well u did better than us, we slept agian today, hopefully our bodies will be ready for the gym tomorrow. my calves and shin hurt like hell yesterday. they are alittle better today.

looks like the strength is coming back rather well.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2009)

Hey bud!
my mantra: listen to your body. if you are hurting too much, take the day, rest and let it heal. You'll get it the next day.

My shins still bug me when I walk. Thought I was past that. I told my friend hay, who I have been walking the track with at night that we will bump up to jogging next week. he's good with that. Right now, we just hang and bull-shit and unwind while we walk...not really burning cals...just chillin'...and my pants aren't getting any looser...so...


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2009)

the other half said:


> looks like the strength is coming back rather well.


Thanks!
My chest and legs seem to be coming along, but delts and back are lagging...guess just keep plugging away...


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2009)

6 May 09

BACK:
DB SLDL:
30*15, 50*10, 75*10, 75*10, 75*10

Assissted Pull Ups: (Varying grips)
50lbs *10, 50*10, BW*4, BW*3  

BB BO Rows:
135*8, 185*4, 184*4, 185*4, 185*4

*** Time. wtf? That took a while. Didn't feel like it did, but the clock doesn't lie...

***1st time doing SLDL with DB's. Was ok. Felt it in the hammies pretty well and lower back. Tried to really throw me fat arse out there...

*** Pull ups still suck balls.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2009)

8 May 09

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225* 5, 225*5, 225*4, 225*4
Inc Bench Press:
185*5, 185*4, 185*3, 185*3, 185*4

Dec Bench Press:
135*12, 135*12, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Flat DB Flyes:
40*8, 40*8, 40*8

*** I hit the weights I wanted, but reps were shy..


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2009)

11 May 09

Delts/Tris

Seated DB Mil Press:
30*15, 45*10, 60*8, 70*4, 50*8, 50*8, 50*8

CGBP:
135*10, 185*4, 185*4
--compound set--
Standing DB Lateral Raises:
25*10, 25*10, 25*10

DIPS:
*4, *6, *0 
--compound set--
BO Lateral Raise:
25*10, 25810, 25*10

*** Done. left shoulder was feeling funky. called it a day. 
*** Was supposed to be legs, but the only squat rack here was actually in use, so I did it the Marine way: Improvise, adapt and over come.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2009)

12 May 09
BACK:
DB SLDL:
45*8, 60*3...

Pull Ups, Varying Grip: (W/straps)
WG*6, WG/Angle*5, CG Chin Up *4,
WG*4, WG/Angle*4, CG Chin Up *4 = 25 

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 185*5, 185*5, 185*5 (W/straps)

Cybex Pull Down Machine: 
80*8, 80*8, 80*8

45 Deg DB Rows:
2 sets of: 70*10

*** Time
*** had an odd 'pang' in my left leg behnd my knee cap on 2nd set of the SLDL, hence the 2 rep set. I quit the exercise...in case I didn't want to inflamate anything...


----------



## the other half (May 13, 2009)

sucks gettin old doesnt it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2009)

Am using a log again in the gym....

13 may 09
CHEST:
Inc DB Bench Press:
50*15, 65*10, 80*10, 100*5, 100*3, 100*4

DB Bench: 
80*8, 80*6, 80*6, 80*5

Dec Bench Press:
135*12, 135*12
--compound set--
WG BB Curls:
65*10, 65*10

Flyes: 
35*10, 35*10
--compound set--
Hammer Curls:
35*5, 35*5

*** inclines felt pretty DAM good...I must say. I got more sets and reps @ 100lbs than I did last time! I'm gaining ground, baby!

*** Bis still suck wind. Just keep going light and see if they come around

How 'bout that....3 days in a row! WAHOO! Get tomorrow OFF! Am gonna sleep in! And when I wake up, I'm gona take a nap! 
Body will need it. been mucho busy here...brain hurts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 13, 2009)

Nice work!!  Inclines are looking STRONG!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, Moomba!
I've only got another week or so worth of my boosters so will be switching to a lighter load, higher rep scheme for a month or so...am trying to push up as hard as I can now...


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2009)

well...with my other guy on leave...and that worthless waste of space female we got rid of...its been only 2 of us in the shop...so mission first...and not been able to get to the gym.  
Missed my last  two workouts. Dunno how today is gonna unfold. VERY annoying.

on a bright note: Looks like Iv'e dropped a couple inches off my gut since I've been here. ITs not much...but its a start...


----------



## sara (May 17, 2009)

***hugs*** hope your day will get better


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2009)

...I still have my sense of humor...
How was your weekend? Do anything fun/dangerous/exciting?


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2009)

18 May 09
Hybrid; Catch-up workout:

LEGS:
Leg Press:
470*10 X 4 sets

Seated DB Mil Press:
30*15, 45*10, 60*6, 60*4

CGBP:
135*10, 135*10

DB Shrugs:
100*12

** that was a screwew workout. I missed too many days last week, trying to catch-up. 
***Squat rack was in use, so threw me all  the way off.
** decided to just get in and find alternate exercises. 
Shoulders were buggin me, so I didn't push too much.


----------



## sara (May 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...I still have my sense of humor...
> How was your weekend? Do anything fun/dangerous/exciting?



I just got back from Arizona.. I spent my friday flying and saturday sleeping


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2009)

awesome.

I felt like shite yesterday. Still don't feel 100%...maybe I gotz da swine? 
I got off work, went back to my room,. watched a little TV, then took a big swig of nyquil and knocked out.
Feel a little better today.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2009)

19 May 09

BACK:
Pull Ups All Body weight and used straps...must have thing for bondage...

WG = Wide Grip
AG = Angled Wide Grip
C   = Chins

WG*8, AG* 5, C*5, WG*4, AG* 3, C*5, WG*2, AG* 2, C*5 = 37

Wide Grip BO Rows:
135*10, 135*10, 185*4, 185*4, 185*4 ...no change from last week  

**** done
***something wasn't agreeing w/ me...had to call it before something...bad...happened...


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2009)

missed workout the other day...too busy. 
Which was almost fine...was sore.

I've gotten a few compliments lately...
One of the women I work mentioned that she can tell that I work out and changing. 

Yesterday, was walkng to the PX to get something, ran into a female friend. She also mentioned that she could tell a difference.
heh....and I'm still a fat-ass! 
WAIT till  the chunk melts off!

Kinda funny...I've got a few of those 'affliction' shirts. (I got them cheap)
if you haven't triedthem, they are cut athletically: a bit tight to accentuate the form.
I gotta admit..they make me look a little better than what I am...bad thing...when I'm working out...muscles swell..(really???) and with the sweat...when I get to the shower room and try and take the shirt off...I get 'stuck'. It takes me 1-3 minutes to peel  the thing off. I'm sure its quite the site to see me looking like a 5-year old flailing around like a fish out of water with this shirt 1/2 way over my head, tryinng to get it off.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 22, 2009)

Long time no see stranger!   Just wanted to stop by and say hello!! Looks like you are doing great  I'll be starting a new journal just as soon as I have the baby (btw, it's another girl).  

Miss ya!


----------



## sara (May 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> awesome.
> 
> I felt like shite yesterday. Still don't feel 100%...maybe I gotz da swine?
> I got off work, went back to my room,. watched a little TV, then took a big swig of nyquil and knocked out.
> Feel a little better today.



speakin of the swine flu.. went to the doctor today to check up on my toes that i fractured few years ago.. they were selling "swine flu masks" for $3 .. what a greedy mother fuka!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2009)

just cashing in on the hype...have u seen some of them? I'd do it...good business.

Ready for the weekend? Any exciting plans?


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2009)

ncgirl21 said:


> Long time no see stranger!  Just wanted to stop by and say hello!! Looks like you are doing great  I'll be starting a new journal just as soon as I have the baby (btw, it's another girl).
> 
> Miss ya!


Hey hottie momma! Congrats! has ol boy dun right by you got you hitched up yet?
Wait...when are you due? I mis-read.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2009)

26 may 09
CHEST:

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*6, 225*5, 315*1?, 315*1?, 225*5, 135*11

Inc Bench Press:
4 sets of 185*4

Dec Bench Press:
4 sets 0f 205*5

DB Flyes:
3 sets 35*10
--compound set--
2 sets of WG 65*5

*** WAHOO! Back in the 300's! ...I  think...guy gave me spot said it was me...but it felt like he helped. 2nd attempt..kind of the same thing. Even told the guy: Don't help unelss I STOP moving up...I felt him. He said only at the sticking ponit, then my force drove it up the rest of the way....seeing as I felt like I had help...I won't really count it.

*** Biceps still hurt when I try to curl...stupid tendonitis.

** WAS gonna do a hybrid chest/delt/tri day....but got stoked when the 135 and 185 went up 'easy'....

**** EGO UPDATE!!!!!****
I've started getting a couple compliments o appearance. I was told that my chest looks better..and think one girlkinda gave me the 'I can see that you are working out again look'...
odd...even though my pants are a little looser...tape says I'm down 2" and the compliments...the scale says I'm up 5lbs????WTF?????
I'm eating better...more active and I'm still gaining weight??? 
Who knows...just keep pushing.


----------



## sara (May 27, 2009)

You must be gaining LBM!!!


----------



## Built (May 27, 2009)

I love to read happy posts.


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2009)

Hiya ladies...gimmie a chance...I'll give ya a happy post...

had a crappy day the other day...missed the gym..again...one og the sys admins pissed me off while I was trying to find a soloution for a customer...
But I'm back in my right head again today...just hoping I'll be able to leave to hit the gym today...I NEED to feel the weights in my hands....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2009)

Just Do it.................


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2009)

29 May 09

Delts / Tris

Standing Military BB Press:
Bar *15, 65*10, 95*10, 135*4, 135*4, 135*4, 95*8

Single Arm Standing Cable Laterals:
3 sets of 20*10

Single Arm Bent Over Cable Laterals:
3 sets of 20*10

Close Grip Bench Press:
3 sets of 135*10

DB Shrugs:
3 sets of 100*10
-- Inc Bench Single arm Tri Ext:
25810, 25*10, 25*5

*** Felt pretty good.
*** kept weight lower on the cable exercises...haven't done them in a while, wanted to make sure form was correct.

*** Maybe can start wearing tank tops in the gym again soon...


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Just Do it.................


Just did it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Just did it.




Nice work on the standing MPs


----------



## sara (May 30, 2009)

tank tops and short shorts lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2009)

1 June 09

BACK:
Dead Lifts:
135*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8

Pull Ups:
WG: *8, WA: *5, CU: *5, WG: *5, WA: *5, CU: *5, WG: *3, CU: *3 = 39

BO BB Rows: 
135*10, 155*10, 155*10

*** Time
*** The deads must have taken too long?
I still needed to finish 2 more exercises, but got all angles knocked out...

*** Gonna start a couple friends on push/legs/pull workouts tonight. Will join them for cardio after that.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 3, 2009)

3 June
CHEST:
Inc. DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*8, 100*8, 100*6, 100*4  

Bench Press:
4 sets: 185*7

Dec Bench:
225*4, 225*4, 225*4

Standing Cable Flyes (high): 
2 sets of 40*15

Standing Cable Flyes (low):
2 sets of 40*15

** Time
** feeling kinda good about my inc bench. I got up 8! Then kinda ran outta gas...
** just looked...the DB's don't get any higher than 100lbs...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice work on the DB Press.....If 100's are too easy for you now - try doing one at a time    (you'll get a nice core workout at the same time as your chest workout)


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 3, 2009)

This is my first time seeing this log, sorry I'm late 

Hey Sara is here, hey chica 

Your DB shrugs and Inc DB press is crazy strong, I'm going to push myself to catch up to you.


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey B-Boy... whazzz up...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey B-Boy... whazzz up...


hey stranger! So...are we..and when I say 'we' I mean YOU...gonna be around a bit more often?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> This is my first time seeing this log, sorry I'm late
> 
> Hey Sara is here, hey chica
> 
> Your DB shrugs and Inc DB press is crazy strong, I'm going to push myself to catch up to you.


thanks, bud-
I run out of supps tomorrow and need to stay off them for a month or so....so will be backing off a bit and staying into the higher rep ranges for the next month. My chest strength is a little overpowering the rest of my body


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2009)

3 June 09
(evening)
LEGS:
SQUAT!
135*15, 185*10, 225*10, 225*10, 315*5! 135*20 

Leg Press:
290*10, 380*10, 560*15

*** Did I mention my room mate 'called me out' on Tuesday? I was kinda tired from a goodchest workout, but came time to take him and then other friends (husband and wife) were gonna go...I suddenly got REALLY motivated to go. 
Legs still felt a little tired from the deads a few days before, but figured that while I had a spotter, (one of the guys knows how to lift) I'd try to go heave, as my supps run out in a couple days.
Felt good. Was getting into it...I did let out a few 'war cries'...hopefully wasn't too loud. Feels good to do it...but annoying to those around... 

Leg press....not bad. 
Only bad thing: with 4 of us...RI's were several minutes. So, if I stay on leg days with them...gotta get them spun up to moving faster. Clock work. 
Will add another exercise or two for them when their legs can take it.

Oh...mine are sore...but am recovering nicely.

Tape says still 40 1/2 In in the waist.  But! tha'ts still 2" off what I came here with...but scale says I'm UP 7lbs...)
WTF???

AND! To stroke my ego...people are commenting that they can tell I'm in the gym...heh...wait till I drop I the 50 lbs...me and my ego will be hard to deal with...


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2009)

Never been in this journal before, but looking good, man!

Training seems to be going well on the last few pages!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, Gaz-
I'm actually working out in this journal...
Today's workout got called do to heavy down pour.
The walk is 1/8 or so mile, no jacket and due to terroroist general rules, no back packs allowed into buildings, so can't go, change and workout. may try tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice squating B!


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 5, 2009)

> me and my ego will be hard to deal with...



haha I hear you


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> thanks, bud-
> I run out of supps tomorrow and need to stay off them for a month or so....so will be backing off a bit and staying into the higher rep ranges for the next month. My chest strength is a little overpowering the rest of my body


 

SO what "supps" are you taking cause I want some if they helped you squat 315 for 5 again in such a short amount of time since you came back to lifting...that's impressive B


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> SO what "supps" are you taking cause I want some if they helped you squat 315 for 5 again in such a short amount of time since you came back to lifting...that's impressive B


Hey Stew!
Thanks- here's what I'm taking:
Multi-vitamin (forgot brand, but good stuff)
magnesium: for healthy bones/teeth
Vitamin C

American Celular Labs: BRN-@ Xtreme 'fat burner'
American Celular Labs: Tren Extreme ' muscle activator' 
Muscle MAx KRE-Alkalyn Creatine (pill form)
Max Muscle Full Blown Extreme Creatine Volume Intensifier
Max Muscle BCAA's

Today is last day on Tren for a month-6 weeks to cycle off. 
he did mention...too late that even though he's sending a liver cleanser...that he needs to send a product to get my natural test levels back on-line....great...I'm gonna have a shite-load of estrogen for the next couple weeks....well...these people need to be careful, or they will be looking down the wrong end of a hissy-fit.... oh CRAP! It's started! 
Must...watch...shopping....network.....

He and I were mailing about my future workouts...I mentioned needing to burn off this 50-lbs that's accumulated on my person...his response: If you go and burn the weight, you will canabolize that muscle and taking the tren will have been a waste....great. So...do i stay fat???

I don't do much in the way of cardio. I walk the track a couple miles a night, 4-5 nights a week. But, I was going to add in a 1/2 hour of cardio in the evenings in lieu of the walking? Do some HIIT stuff: The BOX(step-ups, hop-ups, side hop ups) Sprints


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> *....great...I'm gonna have a shite-load of estrogen for the next couple weeks....well...these people need to be careful, or they will be looking down the wrong end of a hissy-fit.... oh CRAP! It's started!
> Must...watch...shopping....network.....*
> 
> I don't do much in the way of cardio. I walk the track a couple miles a night, 4-5 nights a week. But, I was going to add in a 1/2 hour of cardio in the evenings in lieu of the walking? *Do some HIIT stuff: The BOX(step-ups, hop-ups, side hop ups) Sprints*





Sounds like some crossfit stuff, I'm getting into that myself it pretty much forces your cardio to improve. 

I have a lot of tren here but I doubt if I'll use it. How did you enjoy your six weeks?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> Sounds like some crossfit stuff, I'm getting into that myself it pretty much forces your cardio to improve.
> 
> I have a lot of tren here but I doubt if I'll use it. How did you enjoy your six weeks?


 Ok...I know a good bit was determination and muscle memory.....but when I started back a couple months ago...135 on bench was feeling heavy...and last week, I put up 315. So, I will put that into the 'win' column.

So, I would go with it and go heavy for the 6-weeks. make sure you get the liver cleansing pills and an estrogen blocker post 'cycle'...
I'm going to lay off the tren for what..6 weeks and go to a higher rep, lighter weight, lower RI schedule and do more intense workouts.

I'm either going to meet up  with friends in Germany for a few days of Octoberfest and some sight seeing, or go to Thailand and be bad....
either way....gotta drop this gut.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Ok...I know a good bit was determination and muscle memory.....but when I started back a couple months ago...135 on bench was feeling heavy...and last week, I put up 315. So, I will put that into the 'win' column.
> 
> So, I would go with it and go heavy for the 6-weeks. make sure you get the liver cleansing pills and an estrogen blocker post 'cycle'...
> I'm going to lay off the tren for what..6 weeks and go to a higher rep, lighter weight, lower RI schedule and do more intense workouts.
> ...


 
135 to 315 in a couple months eh?  Nice!  From what I have read around the net on various boards and stuff, it seems like this Tren stuff is a bit more powerful than the stuff I am using now.  That being said, I know it isn't a true steroid, but I really hope you have a good PCT planned out, I really wouldn't want your T levels to get messed up from this stuff, you know?  I know you mention estrogen blocker, but generally, PCT is more involved than that.  An estrogen blocker is just a part of it.  I am using a product by Primordial Performance that they call their Testosterone Recovery Stack, which is supposedly pretty good, and all natural to boot, meaning, no nolva, or any of the estrogen blocking "drugs".

Reservatrol is being touted as a decent natural estrogen blocker, so it wouldn't hurt to take some of that, and also something to help reduce cortisol, because supposedly that can increase as you come off of this stuff.  you can also take a natural testosterone booster like tribulus or anabolic matrix rx.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Stew!
I forget the name of the stuff my friend is sending ,but yeah, he's sending something like what you just mentioned.
Thanks for looking out...back to shoe shopping.....


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 8, 2009)

If this is similar to actual trenbolone I would get a blood test if possible as estrogen is not all you would need to be worried about but progesterone induced gyno as well.

Not trying to scare you but its best you know so you would know what tools you need if anything were to happen. 

In all great job on the lifts and I hope you do get a test booster or be prepared to feel like crap with no pct.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2009)

its an over the counter version.
Id love to be able to sir, but being in this shit-hole, those kinds of tests aren't available.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 8, 2009)

Your journal looks great! Look'in good!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2009)

Py guy!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

What's shakin', Mikey?  How's life in the desert?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2009)

for what it is....pretty dam good.
I'd rather be some place else...but just keeping sense of humor and positive out look.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, if things get bad, you can always spend the day building sand castles, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Hey, if things get bad, you can always spend the day building sand castles, right?


actually, there's no sand here.
Dirt.
The region is a lot like Colorado.
5800... feet in elevation. 
The one mtn range here is spectacular. Was told there are LOTS of 24'ers? (peaks) 

Too bad there are ignorant ass-hats that only know that they are told that non-muslims are bad and to kill  them...this is a beautiful region. I was told that WAY back, this was a tourist area. Golf courses...

I swear, its like the Crusades of yore. (been wanting t osay 'yore' for a while now)  but they haven't joined modern civilization...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> actually, there's no sand here.
> Dirt.



OK, then.  Mudpies?




> The region is a lot like Colorado.
> 5800... feet in elevation.
> The one mtn range here is spectacular. Was told there are LOTS of 24'ers? (peaks)
> 
> ...


Sadly, that's how too many parts of the world see others.  I have a friend who got back from a tour in Iraq, and couldn't stop talking about how dirty it was and how everyone lived like pigs.  He loved to talk about the dirt huts with satellite dishes.  (The real irony is that he now lives in NC, and hates the south even more than the middle east.    )

I guess the point is that ignorance is neither limited to nor absent from any regional groups.  But I'm glad it's nice there.  And glad you aren't in a real desert.

So do you get to go up in the ranges at all, or do you stick pretty close to home?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

11 June 09
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 5 sets 225*5

Inc Bench Press:
5 sets 85*5

Dec Bench Press:
135*18, 225*2.5, 135*12

*** TIME
*** Not too bad for being off the 'juice'. Can feel it though...don't feel as 'powerful'...

*** Actually was gonna do legs lastnight. Played one lousy game of V-ball and tweaked my left knee.  Went back last night to try and squat and felt a 'ping' in said knee....so didn't do any leg workout. 
Did walk the track for 45 minutes. 2 miles or so.
*** Leg feel a little better today. Will walk again tonight. Try legs tomorrow.
*** can't have my friends here catching up to me...now can I? 
*** Still taking creatine. Off the tren for about two months to clean system out. Liver cleaner and after cycle upplemet should be here within 2 weeks.
***gonna try the 'box' cardio workouts on Friday nights...(timed jump ups, side jumps and weighted step ups)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


>


Thank you, thank you...I'll be here all week. Try the veal! Tip your waitress and bar tenders!


oh...kinda...funny...the 2.5 reps on decline? I failed at 1/2 way up...bar WAS gonna succumb to gravity and come to a rest on my...NECK! Yeah...glad I had some guys work in...Guy pulled it up and helped me rack it...guess I was getting gassed...


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2009)

you can totally count half reps.. lol   I do 

"box" cardio?   If anything's going to tweek your knee, that will .


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

katt said:


> you can totally count half reps.. lol I do
> 
> "box" cardio? If anything's going to tweek your knee, that will .


 
dude!
Gonna totally rock the box! 
I've got a few days to prepare


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> The region is a lot like Colorado.
> 5800... feet in elevation.
> The one mtn range here is spectacular. Was told there are LOTS of 24'ers? (peaks)



The weather should be real nice at that elevation during summer months.
Hmm, wonder if there is anything close to trout there?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> (The real irony is that he now lives in NC, and hates the south even more than the middle east.    )



Where in NC is he?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Where in NC is he?



He's in Greensboro.  Hates the way people are "all friendly and up in his business."  

I spend time in Davidson on occasion.  (I work for Ingersoll Rand and our Corp HQ is there.)  Do you have any intel on the Lake Norman YMCA?  It looks close, and now that I'm back at the Y, I might make a trip while in town in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> He's in Greensboro.  Hates the way people are "all friendly and up in his business."
> 
> I spend time in Davidson on occasion.  (I work for Ingersoll Rand and our Corp HQ is there.)  Do you have any intel on the Lake Norman YMCA?  It looks close, and now that I'm back at the Y, I might make a trip while in town in a couple of weeks.



Greensboro is not the best city in NC to be in.
The LN Y should be nice. I would imagine alot of the rich people that live in the Lake areas go there. There are alot of million $ homes around the lake.
Jeff Gordon lived there at one time and I was doing a water/sewer job on that road. He never waved......haven't liked him since. Rusty Wallace also has a 6 million $ home and he would stop and talk from time to time.
If you ever have time on the weeknds, there is a fun time on the lake and parties. They all get together and tie pontoon boats together.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard good things, but I don't usually spend any weekend time there.  

Which company do you work for?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2009)

I am a project manager for a small County where I live......Utilities (Water and Sewer)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> OK, then. Mudpies?
> 
> 
> Sadly, that's how too many parts of the world see others. I have a friend who got back from a tour in Iraq, and couldn't stop talking about how dirty it was and how everyone lived like pigs. He loved to talk about the dirt huts with satellite dishes. (The real irony is that he now lives in NC, and hates the south even more than the middle east.  )
> ...


they don't let us outside of the 'wire'. 
Well, I do feel bad for the regular folks who just want to live their lives. There are locals that work on post that clean up and such. You say hello and be polite...'cause that's how I was raised. A smile goes a long way.

On my sopa box...I do wish more 'Americans'...the ones who bitch about our country...should actually leave the country and see other parts of the world and then they can maybe grasp how amazing our country is. I believe America is more than just acountry, its an idea. its something / someplace that dreams can and do come true.

On my second year, I may look into a different company to work for. I can nearly double my income with another company. That will make things much mo bettah for my return.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

dg806 said:


> I am a project manager for a small County where I live......Utilities (Water and Sewer)


so...are you like a Boss Hogg?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

dg806 said:


> If you ever have time on the weeknds, there is a fun time on the lake and parties. They all get together and tie pontoon boats together.


really? Is it anything like...girls gone wild? that would be...super.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2009)

12 June 09
LEGS:
Leg Press: 
2 sets @ est. 315*10?

SQUATS:
135*15, 4 sets of 10*225, 225*12

Deads:
135*10, 3 sets of 8*225

***Time...those take up a lot of time! WHEW!

*** only squat rack was taken when I got there, decided to go to press instead. Rack opened up, there ya go.
*** That ping in my knee made its presence known the 1st squat rep. I tried it slowly again, it must have self-corrected, was fine after that.
*** Felt kinda heavy  today...4th set felt gooood. I wanted to pause at rep 7, but pushed thru...legs were on fire aftehr that set...5th felt brutal...but went the extra 2 reps
***Deads...eh...wasn't 'feeling' them.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2009)

12 June 09 Supplemental

WG BB Curls:
*12, 65*10, 85*10

Hammer Curls:
25*10, 35*9

***walked 2 .5 miles

***am draggin' ass and SORE today! YEAH! Feelin' good and gonna tear it up this afternoon, baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2009)

13 June 09

Delts / Tris
Seated DB Mil Press:
35*10, 50*10, 65*5, 65*5, 65*5

Cable Lateral Raise:
3 sets of 30*10

BO Single Arm Lateral Raise:
3 sets of 30*10

CGBP:
135*10, 185*5, 185*4, 185*4

Standing DB Tri Ext:
3 sets of 50*10

Rope Press Downs:
3 sets of 40*10?

*** Ho hum workout. 
*** CGBP didn't go as well as I had hoped

***Prolly walk between 2-4 miles tonight


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2009)

So you are doing 2x day workouts?  How often?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2009)

No sir-
Just one.
I may get a little nutty once in a while and do a 2nd in the evenings w/ my friends if I am behind.

I have come to the stark realization I am both a sadist and masochist. Is that good or bad?

I'm really starting to feel like shite. I'm off tomorrow, so I'm gonna sleep pretty much the whole day. Too much crap in the air the past couple days.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2009)

After much self-medication and sleep and not doing much of anything yesterday, I'm back at work. Sad thing, the air doth suck here. I wish I could get an oxygen tank and a mask to get an occasional hit on...

Friggin' internet shopping...those crocs I ordered got here yesterday. A size too large. Hopefully not gonna be too much of an issue..mainly gonna only be used for going to and from the latrine in the morning...

Today's muscle group selection is Back. Hopefully, I'm up to it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2009)

15 June 06
(car payment day)...um...yay?

BACK:
DB SLDL:
35*15, 50*10, 70*10, 70*10

PULL UPS:
WG BW: *8, *7, *6, *5, *5, *4, *3 = 38 
  1 less than last time...bt only did WG, so maybe improvement?

BO BB ROWS:
135*19, 135*10, 185*5, 184*4

REV Grip Pull Downs:
125*10, 150*8, 150*8

Seated Single Arm Machine Rows: 
45lbs (pre hand) 3 sets of 15

*** Head still clogged from whatever was bugging me.


----------



## katt (Jun 15, 2009)

Kinda sucks working out when you're not feeling your best, huh?

Allergies you think, or just coming down with something?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2009)

Good job getting your work in when you are under the weather.  You are at least as good as Katt.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2009)

katt said:


> Kinda sucks working out when you're not feeling your best, huh?
> 
> Allergies you think, or just coming down with something?


I dunno. The air quality here is miserable. They were painting the 
'b-huts'  i work in as well as surrounding huts. (est 32*14 feet) THAT along with they are cutting into the concrete and digging to bury lines for our new facility...the EXTRA dirt in the air...PLUS! That night I was at the track walking, which also doubles as a heli-pad...I got SERIOUSLY dusted by flying dirt when they landed /took off. (watching them land/take off was worth it though)  
So...all that put together.....I felt like shite. 
I'm better now thogh, I think...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Good job getting your work in when you are under the weather. You are at least as good as Katt.


thanks. I belive the term is: soldiering on.
I hope I'm as good as Katt....she's an animal!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I belive the term is: *soldering iron*.



Hmmm....that doesn't seem quite right...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok... I have been MIA.

WTF are you doing in Afghanistan?  The last I heard you were selling real estate in Colorado.


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2009)

HEY JERSEY!  What's up?

Don't talk to soon Burner... I haven't been to the gym since I posted last   too many sleepless nights coughing my brains out..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2009)

Where is the 20 rep squat ?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2009)

hey JD! Long time!
Yeah....I made some bad decisions...racked up some debt and figured this was the fastest mot legal way to cure that problem. GOnna be here or in this region for a couple years getting the 'house of Mike' back in order.

Hey Katt! Been nearly a week since I've been myself..  Missoin first. Too busy. Too many people in the gym togo at night.

Moomba! See above! They are on order! I'll get 'em done in the next few days!  I'll be like this afterwards...but add some tears....and a pathetic whimper....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2009)

Too busy?  What, you can't pound out a few sets of burpees at home?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey JD! Long time!
> Yeah....I made some bad decisions...racked up some debt and figured this was the fastest mot legal way to cure that problem. GOnna be here or in this region for a couple years getting the 'house of Mike' back in order.


 
Best of luck to you buddy.  You deserve a standing ovation.  It took a lot of balls to do what you have done... bravo


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Where is the 20 rep squat ?!?!


Crap... I can do a 20 rep squat.  With 115 or so


----------



## the other half (Jun 19, 2009)

there is nothing worse than sucking up dirt. then for the next couple of days all your boogers have dirt in them, they look pretty interesting, but that is about the best of it.

hope things are going well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2009)

TOH!
Good to see ya!
I'm trying to get in good wtih this cute LT at the 'med tent'...see if I can go and get some hits on the oxygen tank every once in a while.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2009)

we got a new guy in...maybe can stop missing workouts now...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2009)

we got a new guy in...maybe can stop missing workouts now...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2009)

Heeeelllllllllllllooooooooooo.....I'm still looking for the 20 rep squat


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> we got a new guy in...maybe can stop missing workouts now...



How does a new guy translate to not missing workouts?  Is he going to drive you there?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2009)

still waiting to do it....but today IS leg day, so we'll see how this works out.

Trips....as in previous posts...if its too busy...I can't leave. NOW...we have enough people in the office that I can take my hour and go.

My team lead is moving. Which means, I'll be moving into her room in the next couple weeks. I like my present room...beyond the 60 yard walk to the latrine.
The latrine where I will be moving is maybe 40 feet from my door, AND! I get my own A/C / Heater.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2009)

23


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2009)

23 June 09
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5, 275*3

Inc Bench Press:
185*4, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Inc Flyes:
3 sets of 40*10

*** Am a little weaker, now off my supps. 
*** Right shoulder was bugging me a little


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Heeeelllllllllllllooooooooooo.....I'm still looking for the 20 rep squat


...ask and ye shall receive, you....sadistic.....

25 June 09
LEGS:
SQUAT!
135*12, 185*5, 225*20!, 225*10 (ETPZ)

Front Squat:
135*6, 135*10

Leg Curl:
45lbs per leg: 2 sets of 45*8

** Time
*** THERE! WOW! Am I gonna FEEL this tomorrow....and the NEXT Day...
***(ETPZ) = Enter the Pukey Zone 

*** Will walk the track tonight after work / poker


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jun 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...ask and ye shall receive, you....sadistic.....
> 
> 25 June 09
> LEGS:
> ...



Thats what Im talkin about!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...ask and ye shall receive, you....sadistic.....
> 
> 25 June 09
> LEGS:
> ...



Get your walking in tonight because tomorrow you'll be walking pretty funny after that workout!!!  LOL

NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Get your walking in tonight because tomorrow you'll be walking pretty funny after that workout!!! LOL
> 
> NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, bud! Walked about 3 miles last night. They feel pretty okie dokie...sore...in that good...way. Walking up and down stairs is still an adventure.
Friend I walk with keep promising to bump up to running...but havent'...I am gonna have to add in some cardio type elsewhere, the walking is more of a bull-shit session and 'detox' from the day  to unwind and joke with friend(s)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Thats what Im talkin about!


hola, bonita chica!
Good to see yer perty mug around these parts again!
How've you been doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks, bud! Walked about 3 miles last night. They feel pretty okie dokie...sore...in that good...way. Walking up and down stairs is still an adventure.
> Friend I walk with keep promising to bump up to running...but havent'...I am gonna have to add in some cardio type elsewhere, the walking is more of a bull-shit session and 'detox' from the day  to unwind and joke with friend(s)



Here are some cardio ideas:

BW circuits..(squats, pullups, burpees, pushups, situps)
Jump Rope
Basketball (or other sport)
Bike
Run


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2009)

26 June:
DELTS:
Seated DB Mil Press:
30*15, 45*10, 60*7, 60*7, 3 sets of 60*5

UpRight Rows:
95*8 (straight Bar), 85*8, 85*8 (cambered Bar)

Standing DB Lateral Raises:
2 sets of 30*8

BO Cable Lateral Raises:
2 sets of 30*10

DIPS:
3 sets of BW*10

CGBP:
135*10

*** Time
*** Don't much lie the uprights rows...aggrivates my wrists. Even spaced them wider.

*** The CGBP was only 1 set...felt my chest being worked too much.

*** Will walk tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here are some cardio ideas:
> 
> BW circuits..(squats, pullups, burpees, pushups, situps)
> Jump Rope
> ...


Hey Moomba!
What in the wide, wide, world of sports is a burpee?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Moomba!
> What in the wide, wide, world of sports is a burpee?



You do have "google" over there - don't you 

YouTube - burpee


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have google, I have the durka, durka google...what I can't do...till my lap top gets here...is look at you tube...security violation...or 'fun' violation on a military network...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> What in the wide, wide, world of sports is a burpee?



That's what happens when you drink soda too fast.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Moomba!
> What in the wide, wide, world of sports is a burpee?



You probably know it as a squat thrust, maybe?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2009)

gotcha. Thanks.
This week has been awaste. Too busy to leave for my break. and got some stomach flu last night? That 60 yard walk to the latrines...not convenient when you are in a hurry to have to go do 'bad' things...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2009)

Pylon said:


> You probably know it as a squat thrust, maybe?



Here you go.


Burpees

Begin in a squat position with hands on the floor in front of you 

Kick your feet back to a pushup position

Immediately return your feet to the squat position

Leap up as high as possible from the squat position 

Repeat, moving as fast as possible

You should maintain a fast pace for this exercise. Strive for maximum height with each jump. Most athletes will average between 12 and 15 repetitions per 30 seconds.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2009)

Another link:

Bodybuilding.com - Ross Enamait - Burpee Conditioning - No More Nonsense!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2009)

You left out the gasping for air after the 15th rep and vomit after the 30th.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> That 60 yard walk to the latrines...not convenient when you are in a hurry to have to go do 'bad' things...



Cardio?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2009)

With isometrics for the glutes at the same time, I'm guessing...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey-
BILLIE! GRRRR, babe!


Yeah....past couple days...not fun....can function today...still having a small...problem....see how that goes...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 2, 2009)

Hope you're feeling better these days, Burns.  Push fluids and rest.  That'll fix everything...


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Burner, , what up?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Burner, , what up?


My trips to the latrine...
bada BING!
hey!
Thank you!



at least I still have my sense of humor.... 

Am feeling better...not 100%....but better. Tonight after work, I'll be moving out of my b-hut into a 'connex. (its a 10*8 box) BUT! its got its own climate control and the latrine is only 15 feet away from my room now.
There is a bet among friends here on how long I will last there. Its a 24*7 quiet zone...all my friends...think I can't be quiet and will be kicked out soon...we'll see. As long as I'm not making noise...I'm pretty quiet...
I'll take it easy again today...have tomorrow off to rest and set up the new Mike McPimpin' HQ and hit it hard again on Sunday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2009)

....actually, its a mere 10 steps from door to door to the latrine, so that part of my life is improved...


Feeling better, so will see how today goes.
Hope y'all are enjoying your 4th of July!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2009)

5 July 09
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 185*10, 245*4, 245*3, 245*3 

Inc Bench Press:
4 sets of 155*8

Dec Bench:
3 sets of 185*8

*** Time
***Wow...that being sick, no appetite, no gym for over a week...made me weak.
*** Only gonna be 2 of us tomorrow...unless it is slow...may not make it...will have to see what happens.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....actually, its a mere 10 steps from door to door to the latrine, so that part of my life is improved...



See?  Dreams really do come true.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Bench Press:
> 135*15, 185*10, 185*10, 245*4, 245*3, 245*3
> 
> ***Wow...that being sick, no appetite, no gym for over a week...made me weak.




It doesn't appear to have made you too weak.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2009)

says the man who did WAY more weight....
I jacked up my ankle last night...can't figure out how I did it...was supposed to do legs today, but feel like after I walked about 4.5 miles last night, that my left ankle is killing me. Have a nice hobble going on...tomorrow is a day off, will relax and stay off it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 5 July 09
> Bench Press:
> 135*15, 185*10, 185*10, 245*4, 245*3, 245*3


 
Nothing wrong with that bench brotha


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, JD!
Ankle is feeling better...kind of a WTF pain...don't remember twisting it or anything...just walked 4 miles or so...Next day was miserable...that night, went to med tent and they gave me ice packs and motrin. Apllied both that night and yesterday. I can walk fairly normal today. Will go do delts this aftrnoon...leave legs alone till next leg day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2009)

Next


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2009)

Next round of supps got here. Have a couple more weeks of my 1st round detox to go before I start this one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2009)

July 9 20010

Delts / Tris
Seated DB Mil Press:
35*15, 50*10, 50*8, 50*7, 50*8

DB Shrugs:
2 sets of 10 @ 100lbs

Standing Cable lateral Raises:
2 sets of 10 @ 40lbs

Bent Over Cable lateral Raises:
2 sets of 10 @ 40lbs

DIPS:
4 sets BW*10

Inc bench Single Arm overhead Tri Ext:
3 sets of 25*10

Cable Tri Ext:
3 sets of Run the Rack: heavy till failure, 1/2 that, then 1/2 that

***Felt weak
*** Dips felt pretty good, actually. They do have a belt to allow weighted lifts, but it looked locked away in the glimpse I got of it.
There are plenty -o- people working today...shold have no problem hitting back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> July 9 20010


Are you guys a year ahead of us over there?

So what stock really popped in the coming year, I'll call my broker!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> See? Dreams really do come true.


It's the little things that make you happy...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Are you guys a year ahead of us over there?
> 
> So what stock really popped in the coming year, I'll call my broker!


Just looking to the future....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2009)

11 July 09
BACK:
BD SLDL:
30*15, 50*10, 50*10, 50*10...

Pull Ups; no Straps:
Wide Grip: BW*8, BW*5, BW*5

Machine Chest Supported Rows:
45*12, 90*10, 90*10, 115*5

Machine Pull Downs:
(per side) 90*10, 90*10, 90*10, 45*15

** done.
***Took my friend w/ me. Thew my rythem off. he can't do pull-ups. Told him to just try and do at least one per set...and work on it. 
** I have to keep reminding him to not worry about the weights...strength will come. Get the form right. 
**Walked about 3.5 miles after. Ankle feels better. GOTTA start running.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2009)

12 July 09

CHEST:
Inc BB Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*4, 225*3, 225*3, 225*5 (w/ spotter)

Bench Press:
225*3, 185*5, 185*5, 185*4, 185*4, 185*4

Dec BB Bench Press:
225*3, 135*15

*** Time
*** was an ok workout...was hoping for higher reps/weight...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the weights, Burns, just as long as you are under them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2009)

> **Walked about 3.5 miles after. Ankle feels better. GOTTA start running.



Quit talking about it and just do it


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Quit talking about it and just do it


monday, sir!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

16 jul 09

DELTS:
Seated DB Mil Press:
35*15, 50*10, 70*5, 70*5, 70*4

Machine Lateral Raise:
50*10, 50*10, 50*10, 50*10

Standing BO DB Lateral Raises:
25*10, 25*10, 25*10, 25*10

DIPS:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, BW*7

Lying Single Arm DB Tri Ext:
3 sets of 25*8

** Time
*** The tri exts...I am weak on those...hope those #'s go up.
*** Was gonna do weighted dips, but none of the belts had a clip to hold the chain. Might have to remedy that.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice to see some workouts in here.  Well played, sir.


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 16 jul 09
> 
> DELTS:
> Seated DB Mil Press:
> ...



Nice workout B...  about the belt,, we had one at our gym...... until someone stole it


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice to see some workouts in here. Well played, sir.


Was kept back due to work...almost had an issue w/ that...email went out that said we weren't to go to the gym on work hours. So....had t ogo to the site manager and straighten him out! Ok...went over and politely asked: WTF, over! Everybody takes about an hour a day to eat, get away from desk, etc. I eat before work, eat at desk at lunch, no breaks. I take mine all at once in the afternoon...what I do in that time is my business. But, polite, of course. Result: I still get to go to go to the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

katt said:


> Nice workout B... about the belt,, we had one at our gym...... until someone stole it


think I have a fix action. They sell key rings with d-rings on them. I get one of those...bada bing! multi-functional purpose!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Was kept back due to work...almost had an issue w/ that...email went out that said we weren't to go to the gym on work hours. So....had t ogo to the site manager and straighten him out! Ok...went over and politely asked: WTF, over! Everybody takes about an hour a day to eat, get away from desk, etc. I eat before work, eat at desk at lunch, no breaks. I take mine all at once in the afternoon...what I do in that time is my business. But, polite, of course. Result: I still get to go to go to the gym.



Makes sense to me.  Don't forget about all the time you save by not needing smoke breaks too!


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> think I have a fix action. They sell key rings with d-rings on them. I get one of those...bada bing! multi-functional purpose!





Sweet!  We should do that


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Makes sense to me. Don't forget about all the time you save by not needing smoke breaks too!


hat was brought up by someone else....site lead said that we are to work 12 hours and lunch is not a part of that.
friend response: "unless you smoke, you can take  15 minute break on the hour, every hour"
Needless to say, I'll be taking my break as long as there is coverage.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

katt said:


> Sweet! We should do that


then! You and your workout partner could actually POST! that would be...AWESOME!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2009)

Walked 7 miles yesterday around track.
Was busy during workout time...try going tonight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2009)

7 miles?  That is a long walk man....

Sorry if i missed it, but when are you coming home?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey JD!
Its the only way to get sun here. I'm probably breaking some rule by being outside in a tank top here...but I just go to the track-n-back.
I'm gonna come home for a visit in spring '10 and plan to be home in spring '11, unless the economy is really bad and no jobs...then stay a 3rd year and bank $$$


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2009)

i bet you didn't try it in a pair of isaac mizrahi sandals 

ouch.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm guessing you have? WTF are isaac mizrahi sandals?
I roll in Asics...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2009)

it was only a short distance... in a very cute set of torture devices. i need some new sandals like my old ones.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2009)

....hmmm...bet you looked hot...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2009)

7 miles is fine work, no matter the speed.  (You'll be happy to know that physics tells us the energy require to move an object with a mass of X over Y distance is constant, so running or walking 7 miles is the same effort.)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2009)

sweet!
I knew I liked physics!
Every action has an equal and opposite reaction....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2009)

Burner, how goes it my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Arch!
Good to see ya back in these here parts!
The important question is: how YOU doin'!


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> then! You and your workout partner could actually POST! that would be...AWESOME!



Ouch!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2009)

...actually, am back in the same boat...let's go to the boards ans see last workout posted...oh yes, there it is WAY up there. Will rectify that this afternoon.

Walked 5 miles yesterday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2009)

....finally got to the gym...and I felt it... 

23 July 09
BACK:
DB SLDL:
35*15, 55*10, 80*10, 80*8, 80*8

Pull Up:
BW*6, BW*5, BW*4, BW*4, BW*3 = 22  

BO BB Rows:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8, 135*7  

Machine Pull Downs:
80lbs per side: 3 sets of 10, 45*14

*** Time
***WOW! CRAP! Felt weak!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....finally got to the gym...and I felt it...
> 
> Pull Up:
> BW*6, BW*5, BW*4, BW*4, BW*3 = 22



Those look like my numbers and yeah, I'm  too.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Arch!
> Good to see ya back in these here parts!
> The important question is: how YOU doin'!



Doin good for the most part, good lookin w/o you got goin on my friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Those look like my numbers and yeah, I'm  too.


 
Me too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2009)

dang, looks like the 3 of us better get crack-a-lackin!
You seen what 'mmomba's posting? That sic pup!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2009)

23 Jul 09

CHEST:
DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100* 5, 100*5, 100*4

DB Inc Bench:
3 sets of 80*5, 80*4

Dec Bench:
4 sets of 135*12

Cable Flyes:
3 sets of 50*10

** Time
** Weights were about what I wanted, but less reps than what I wanted.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just bought my flight outta here! Oktoberfest, hereI come! I'm catching the last 2 days of it...hope there is some beer and cute frauleins left...

Am flying from here to Frankfurt...enjoy a few of the local attractions that afternoon and next morning, then start my trip via euro-pass to munich, enjoy beer...then just hop around Germany and wherever while I have time/money, back to Frankfurt for another night stay, get on plane night of 16th and come back to...here...

Thailand in January!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2009)

EXCELLENT w/o, NICE #'s my Friend!!! The trips sound like FUN!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dang, looks like the 3 of us better get crack-a-lackin!
> You seen what 'mmomba's posting? That sic pup!


ymmoomba is a freak!  he is from Michigan ya know?  hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2009)

Archangel said:


> EXCELLENT w/o, NICE #'s my Friend!!! The trips sound like FUN!!!


Arch!
Thanks!
have had a change of plans....NOT going to O'fest...seems dumb-ass beset friend in the world...is doing his as-usual not reliable self...and stiffing me. So...looked at the thought of doing it solo. 
A) won't be that fun
B) Got REAL $$ real quick.
C) Gonna go on a:

CRUISE, baby!
I figure w/ my ability to strike up conversations with nearly anybody...except hot and desireable women...I'll have a better chance at having fun there...AND see a lot.
I leave the 2nd of Oct from here to Frankfurt, Ge. Fly out the 4th to Barcelona and get on the ship. 
Ports of call are:
Naples, It 
Rome, It
Florence, IT
Nice, Fr
Marseilles, Fr
back to port. 
7 days.

prolly stay in barcelona a couple days to tour that city, then back to Frankfurt for a couple days to do the same and the come back here.

ALSO! Was planning on going to Thailand in January. My LT mentioned this AM about his going to Austrailia in Feb. Told him if he wants company, I'd go with him on that. Will have to check out the $$ situation. 
I'm finally gonna get some vacation time....beyond past due!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> ymmoomba is a freak! he is from Michigan ya know? hahaha


there is that....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2009)

26 July 09
LEGS:
Squats:
135*15, 185*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8, 225*8 

*** weight felt HEAVY today...WTF??? Oh well, be better next leg day


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dang, looks like the 3 of us better get crack-a-lackin!
> You seen what 'mmomba's posting? That sic pup!



I've seen it, but he's not of this world.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> CRUISE, baby!
> I figure w/ my ability to strike up conversations with nearly anybody...except hot and desireable women...I'll have a better chance at having fun there...AND see a lot.
> I leave the 2nd of Oct from here to Frankfurt, Ge. Fly out the 4th to Barcelona and get on the ship.
> Ports of call are:
> ...



Habla espanol?
Parlez-vous francais?

Cruise should be fun and the weather should still be warm that time of year.  Is the Thailand thing a vacation or a new work location?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Habla espanol?
> Parlez-vous francais?
> 
> Cruise should be fun and the weather should still be warm that time of year. Is the Thailand thing a vacation or a new work location?


 
Si
Oui....a little...

Thailand/Australia would be a vacation thing. Thai would be cheaper...but has mugh hiher rate of getting....AIDS...and that black death plague thing...if you get it, you can never leave the country...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like a good time.  (The cruise, not the being locked in AUS due to cooties thing.)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2009)

not Aus...Thailand.
Aus...be happy to get locked in w/a hot Aussie Sheila...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Stick with Aus buddy... Nicole Kidman/Naomi Watts.... need I say more?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

30 Jul 09
DELTS:
Seated DB Mil Press:
30*15, 45*10, 45*10, 45*10, 45*8, 45*8  

Standing DB Lateral Raises:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10

BO DB Lateral Raises:
35*10, 35*10, 35*10

DB Shrugs:
2 sets of 100*10

*** Time
***Right shoulder had an off feeling. Not pain, more like a 'crick', so didn't go up in weight.
*** Lateral Raises felt pretty good. 
*** Still not 100% BO Lat Raises are good form. Will have to find someone who knows what they are doing and critique.

*** Right delt still a bit 'pingy', so did not do tris. Will try and get back to gym tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Stick with Aus buddy... Nicole Kidman/Naomi Watts.... need I say more?


you sir, are a wise man...


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2009)

I wouldn't get so down on that workout B - It was good


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks-
Just wanting to get back to where I used to be...and then move on from there...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2009)

31 Jul 09
BACK: 
DB Deads:
50*15, 75810, 100*8, 100*8, 100*6

WG BW Pull Ups:
*8, *5, *5, *5, *3, *3 = 29...not getting any better...  

BB BO Rows:
135*10, 135*8, 135*8

** Time
** The deads were cool...but the rest sucked. Pull Ups not getting any better. VERY annoying. Rows were rough too...and still having a stomach issue...so was careful on 'pressure'....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2009)

The new program is posted in my journal


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 1, 2009)

Seee.... I'm still around. Reading, just don't say much. Been having incredible lifts btw. Sorry you're not feeling good, have fun on your vacation! Stay with it! Peace!


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2009)

Have a fun Vaca!  Thailand sounds like a fun place !


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Seee.... I'm still around. Reading, just don't say much. Been having incredible lifts btw. Sorry you're not feeling good, have fun on your vacation! Stay with it! Peace!


Hey! You should say more! You're missed! You've been having incredible lifts? Share them! Wanna see your progress! And your beach / bikini bod!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2009)

sara said:


> Have a fun Vaca!  Thailand sounds like a fun place !


look who ALSO decided to show up! Hiya Sara! How's you?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2009)

2 Aug 09

UPPER:
Inc DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*5, 100*3, 75*8, 75*7, 75*7  

DB Leaning Against Rack Rows: (BO Supported Rows?)
50*10, 50*10, 75*8, 75*8

Seated DB Mil Presses:
45*10, 65*5, 65*5, 50*7

DB Shrugs:
2 sets of 100*10

Dips:
2 sets of BW*10

*** time
*** wow...felt WEAK...again!  Not sure what the dealio is with that...
*** did my switch up routine. Gonna do: upper/lower
** Buggered up the workout today. was gonna just do chest, but decided to go ahead and start new routine today. Should have done flat bench with rows...eh...will get it straightened out.
** STILL hugging and puffing. Realize it is hot out, but was inside an A'C'd bldg...and my shirt was STILL drenched...tried to keep RI'S down and tempo up. 
*** Tomorrow should be squats and SLDL, maybe some leg curls and...<gulp> abs?
**Depends on time...today was cutting it close...had to stop tri's after 2 sets.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2009)

that took a bit longer than what I thought it would.
Am gonna have to work on that.
Maybe do smeothing like:
Primary Chest: 5 sets (including WU)
Primary Back: 4 sets
Secondary Chest: 3 sets
Secondary back: 3 sets
Ancillerary work: (Tri or Bi): 3 sets
Ancillerary work: (Tri or Bi): 2 sets


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> look who ALSO decided to show up! Hiya Sara! How's you?




Good  I miss this place!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> *** wow...felt WEAK...again!


What you talking 'bout Willis?  That was a strong wo... stop being so hard on yourself Burner....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2009)

sara said:


> Good  I miss this place!


then...stop lolli-gagging and get back here!
BTW: You are looking way hot in the new avi!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, JD! Eh.....the bench presses should have been better...

Walked 2 miles a t a somewhat brisk pace last night, sprinted the last couple hundred yards. Felt pretty good...the walking seems to have helped me get my 'stride' back.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2009)

heh...got


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2009)

I could use some help...not sure if I an do upper/lower split...w/ time...
I HAVE to be in and out within 40 mins...
Do I just do 1 exercise per BP?
1 chest
1 back
1 delt
1 bi or tri

'cause I won't be able to hit it again fo for a few days...and 2 exercises per BP would = 8 exercises...and don't think I can get that accomplished in that time.



Legs will be easy


or...
maybe do a push / legs / pull


aaarrrggg....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> or...
> maybe do a push / legs / pull
> ....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I could use some help...not sure if I an do upper/lower split...w/ time...
> I HAVE to be in and out within 40 mins...
> Do I just do 1 exercise per BP?
> 1 chest
> ...




Reduce your Rest Intervals............You can do an U/L split    Just stay focused.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks-
Will work on it.
I didn't have an actual 'game-plan' for what I wanted to do...yeah....if you couldn't figure it out...I'm one of 'those' people...point A to Point B to point C...

I'd love to super set, but too busy in the gym and would lose the equipment I would be on.

Figure something on:
1) Horizontal Push
2) Horizontal Pull
3) Vertical Push
4) Vertical Pull
5) Tri
6) Bi


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2009)

on today's menue of muscle breakdown and growth will be the leg portion of the Burner's physique.
main serving of squats, followed by some SLDL and if time a finishing move of lunges or calf raises...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hit


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hit the track last night. 3 miles.
Took my friend, Crystal. her hubby said he had a headache...I KNOW, right???
So she and I walked...tried to keep it fairly brisk, but she's not used to walking anymore. She did her two miles, I kept for two more laps, picked up the pace.
Last 1/2 lap, I jogged. Somewhere between 1/2 and 3/4 speed, till I hit maybe last 200 yards, where I poured it on...full sprint. Felt friggin' GREAT! Could have gone a bit further at that speed, but stopped at the exit and wlked off. Will start to add some interval stuff.
Gonna be born-again...sexy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> on today's menue of muscle breakdown and growth will be the leg portion of the Burner's physique.
> main serving of squats, followed by some SLDL and if time a finishing move of lunges or calf raises...


Did you do it?  Sounds like a good wo.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hit



Very profound.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Very profound.


*Arnold Poindexter*: So what you're saying essentially is, is that along with infinite space which extends beyond perpetual bigness there's also infinite smallness? 
*Harold Wormser*: [_nods head in agreement_] 
*Arnold Poindexter*: How? 
*Harold Wormser*: Easy. Take an asymptotic line and extend it outward. 
*Arnold Poindexter*: Oh. 
*Stewart*: Right, right, right. So perpetual bigness exists simultaneously with perpetual smallness. What was I thinking? 
*Ogre*: What if uh C-A-T really spelled dog? 
*Arnold Poindexter*: Wow. 
*Harold Wormser*: God. 
*Stewart*: Yeah. 
*Arnold Poindexter*: That's heavy Ogre. Dog. 

...one of the best parts of Revenge of the Nerds II


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2009)

4 Aug 09
LEGS:
SQUATS!
135*15, 185*5, 225*20, 275*1/2, 225*8, 225*8

Leg Press:
3 sets of 15 @ 340 lbs

*** TIME!
*** the 225*20 seemed a little..'easy'...wasn't dying by rep 13 and gut checking those last 7...so will have to up the weight. 
** Although...by rep 17, form was a little off...bending a little too far forward to get down...
*** the 275 felt HEAVY after though! Didn't feel 'safe' doing the rep, so stopped @ 1/2 way and racked.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 4 Aug 09
> LEGS:
> SQUATS!
> 135*15, 185*5, 225*20, 275*1/2, 225*8, 225*8
> ...



Very nice.....!!!!

Why not try to see how many you can get at 225????    My PB was 26.


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2009)

Still wondering , what is wrong with "shaping and toning" ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

sara said:


> Still wondering , what is wrong with "shaping and toning" ?


Cuz... you can't really 'shape and tone' a muscle Sara.  You are friends with Patrick and Ivonne... ask them to confirm, maybe I got it wrong .  They are among the most knowledgable trainers in the country for sure...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 4 Aug 09
> LEGS:
> SQUATS!
> 135*15, 185*5, 225*20, 275*1/2, 225*8, 225*8
> ...


F*ing A Mike


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet w/o Burner!!!

Um.......................
Why so many sets............LoL!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Lots of leg stuff.....urg!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

225 for 20?


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Cuz... you can't really 'shape and tone' a muscle Sara.  You are friends with Patrick and Ivonne... ask them to confirm, maybe I got it wrong .  They are among the most knowledgable trainers in the country for sure...




What does weight training do then? it can't change the shape of your muscles genetically, but it harden and build your muscles and improve the look of them.. weight training tones your body ; harden them


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> *Arnold Poindexter*: So what you're saying essentially is, is that along with infinite space which extends beyond perpetual bigness there's also infinite smallness?
> *Harold Wormser*: [_nods head in agreement_]
> *Arnold Poindexter*: How?
> *Harold Wormser*: Easy. Take an asymptotic line and extend it outward.
> ...



  @ this


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> F*ing A Mike


Thank you, thank you...I'd like to thank all the people that got me here to this point...my parents; for if it weren't for that look in my mother's eye that night, oh so long ago telling my father he was gonna get lucky....none of this were possible....fellow IM'ers and especially the moomba for throwing the gauntlet down for doing the dam set to end all sets...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Sweet w/o Burner!!!
> 
> Um.......................
> Why so many sets............LoL!!!


Thanks!
What's wrong? I had 2 warm ups and 4 working.

Only 9 total sets in that workout...kinda short, actually...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2009)

sara said:


> What does weight training do then? it can't change the shape of your muscles genetically, but it harden and build your muscles and improve the look of them.. weight training tones your body ; harden them


its splitting hairs, mainly...
just sound like you watch those hanoi jane fonda 80's aerobic tapes...

It s kind of like one of those annoying things when you hear your average un-learned person say: i'm gonna go on a diet.
really? 'cause you are already on a diet...its just that your present 'diet' sucks. hard.


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> its splitting hairs, mainly...
> just sound like you watch those hanoi jane fonda 80's aerobic tapes...
> 
> It s kind of like one of those annoying things when you hear your average un-learned person say: i'm gonna go on a diet.
> really? 'cause you are already on a diet...its just that your present 'diet' sucks. hard.



Ok, how is this sound? " I wanna bulk up and look like a man"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Thank you, thank you...I'd like to thank all the people that got me here to this point...my parents; for if it weren't for that look in my mother's eye that night, oh so long ago telling my father he was gonna get lucky....none of this were possible....fellow IM'ers and especially the moomba for throwing the gauntlet down for doing the dam set to end all sets...



Nice work......KEEP IT UP!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

sara said:


> What does weight training do then? it can't change the shape of your muscles genetically, but it harden and build your muscles and improve the look of them.. weight training tones your body ; harden them


Hi Sara!  Then we are on the same page.  You said it yourself, "you can't change the *shape *of your muscles genetically", and that was my main point. Of course you can build muscle, but to look defined (my word for toned) diet enters into the equation even more so then weight training.  That is my problem, decent amount of muscle but the diet sucks


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hi Sara!  Then we are on the same page.  You said it yourself, "you can't change the *shape *of your muscles genetically", and that was my main point. Of course you can build muscle, but to look defined (my word for toned) diet enters into the equation even more so then weight training.  That is my problem, decent amount of muscle but the diet sucks



I totally agree! 
After what Built posted in my journal, and reading this.. it makes sense


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2009)

sara said:


> Ok, how is this sound? " I wanna bulk up and look like a man"


heck no!
that kinda takes away from the...wow...when I see her...I wonder what our children will look like...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2009)

7 Aug 09

UPPER:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*8, 3 sets of 225*4 

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 3 sets of 185*5

Standing Cable Flyes:
3 sets of 60*10

Chest Supported Rows:
45*15, 2 sets of 70*10

Seated machine Mil Press: 
Don't even care the weight...something didn't like that movement

Seated DB Mil Press: 
50*1 *** Right delt was done for the day

Cybex Machine Pull Down:
3 sets of 45*12

CGBP:
135*10, 135*10
--compound set--
Seated DB Curls:
25*10, 25*10

*** TIME!
** Weight was DOWN! on bench!!!!   Should have had my reps in the 6-8 range EASY by now...WTF??? Maybe not taking in enough protein?

** Ran out of time. had to cut WO short. Will try and modify workout to make it fit inside 40 minutes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2009)

Not everyday is going to be a good day....that's why they are called:

GOOD DAYS


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> heck no!
> that kinda takes away from the...wow...when I see her...I wonder what our children will look like...



When the doctor delivers my baby .. he will be like


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, it's finally hit close to 'home'.
Just found out we lost one of ours this morning.
It wasn't due to a mortar attack, IED, sniper or anything that you would think would take ones life here.
SSgt. Smith, one of our 'comm' NCO's succumbed to some sort of infection this morning.
She had been sick for a couple weeks. I saw her two nights ago, as one of my friends/co-workers took her to the bathroom to make sure she was ok.
They medevac'd her to a larger base with better facilities yesterday.

I saw the Flag at 1/2 mast again the other day. We did lose another troop as well. i do 'forget' that I am in a war zone and people do die out here. I'm lucky that I'm in a relatively safe place and don't have too much to worry about.

I understand they had a nice "Fallen Comrade" ceremony at Bagram for her. There's a mile strip where all troops/contractors line the street as they drive past w/ the body. There is still pride and patriotism alive and well.

So, just to reiterate: I'm fine safe and good to go. I love and appreciate one and all.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Well, it's finally hit close to 'home'.
> Just found out we lost one of ours this morning.
> It wasn't due to a mortar attack, IED, sniper or anything that you would think would take ones life here.
> SSgt. Smith, one of our 'comm' NCO's succumbed to some sort of infection this morning.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Mike.  All of you guys over there are true unsung heroes.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks-
it sounds like the 'TMC' (med tent) fuqqed up on a colossal scale...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

That's heavy stuff, Mike.  Sorry to hear you've lost a friend.

Stay safe over there.


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.. My condolences


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry buddy


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2009)

hey y'all-
Thanks- I just really feel bad for her children.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry my Friend!!! GOD speed her children!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

Everything ok?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey!
good here...just have'nt been able to hit the gym.  
Will go today  though.
Gonna switch up the new workout...
My 'Vio Con Dios'..."sign of the Cross" 
workout: Upper = horrizontal push/ pull then Vertical push / pull workouts take too long and only barely seem to hit all angles.
So...am gonna just do:
Upper H: push/pull
Legs
Upper V: push/pull

This way I can hit 2 exercises for BP.

We'll give that  a whirl


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds good, as long as...you know...you actually go and do it...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> good here...just have'nt been able to hit the gym.
> Will go today  though.
> Gonna switch up the new workout...
> ...



Don't complicate things....

1) Make time
2) Work hard - beat your numbers from the last time.
3) Rest (not too long)  haha
4) Repeat 

It's that simple


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

That's right: K.I.S.S it:
Keep
It
Simple,
Stupid

Done and done


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

13 Aug 09
Upper Horizontal:
Inc DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 75*10, 75*8, 75*7

BO Supported DB Rows: (braced against DB Racks)
4 sets of 75*10

Bench Press:
185*8, 185*8, 185*6, 185*5

Chest Supported Cybex Rows:
4 sets of 75*10

*** Time
** swear to...that I'm getting weaker...  


*** Right shoulder was feeling a little 'pingy' from the get-go. another reason to try for reps instead of weight.

** Still getting gassed...was huffing and puffing most of the way thru. THinking I kept RI's to a minimum...Was a little light headed after the BO DB Rows...got my pulse back as well as vision...went again...

*** Still not sure I like this...but will give it a try. Hopefully no more missed workouts. 

** Tomorrow afternoon is the ceremony for SSgt Smith. We're closing the shop and pauying respects...hope I can get into the gym beforehand...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice work.  The conditioning will come back.  I think the minimal RIs will help on that a lot.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks, Py


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2009)

May try getting some mild cardio in 2-3 times a week. But just getting back into it will help a ton. Nice work burnside.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, maybe you think you're getting weaker because you came back into training with guns blazing with that Tren stuff, of course you are going to be "weaker" now because you don't have any assistance.

In a perfect world, you would have got back into the swing of things for a couple of months, and then used that stuff and blasted through some good numbers and gone from there.  Oh, and also don't forget, well, at least from what I've read here, you didnt do a proper PCT coming off the tren, so that is why you probably lost the gains you got on the stuff.  I know it sucks, but the PCT is probably more important that the actual assistance since it helps you keep what you gained.

but don't worry....just keep at it, stay natural for now, build your strength back up, and then when you're ready, hit that stuff again with a proper PCT and watch what happens. ..(unless of course you are me and you use 1-andro rx and get nothing out of it....but I digress)


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey fellas-
Thanks- I did do a PCT. So...just simple-minded me...just wants to keep moving forward...
But.....4 or so months of fairly consistant lifting..and 75lbs is hard??? OI!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

When did you do a cycle?  I missed that.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

When did you lift consistently?  I missed that.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, can't you just feel the love in here!!! Keep at it Burner, your doin fine!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

I know...no haji presents for them...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

16 Aug 09
UPPER VERT:
Standing DB Mil Press:
25*15, 35*10, 50*8, 50*, 50*7, 35*10

PULL UPS:
WG BW*10!, AWG BW*7, CU BW*5,
WG BW*5, AWG BW*3, CU BW*3 = 33

Standing Cable Lat Raises:
2 sets of 30*10

BO Cable Lateral Raises:
2 sets of 30*10

Cybex Machine Pull Down:
3 sets of 55lbs (per side) *12

*** Wow! Those standing Mil presses are a biotch! 
*** WAHOO! Got 10 reps on Pu's! 1st time ina LONG time for that! Now to get more reps out of 'em...
*** Ran out of time. Was gonna do bi's...
** Realized I forgot t odo legs the other day...but have been walking / jogging.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> When did you do a cycle? I missed that.


Over the counter stuff. Tren. Good stuff. Just got pulled from shelves...ass-hat, worthless goverment once again pulled andros off the shelves...but you can still get cigarattes/alcohol wtih no problems...oops...off the soap box...
(I've still got two bottles...)



Pylon said:


> When did you lift consistently? I missed that.


"Laugh it up, furball"
-Han Solo...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

For the next month, I'm going to try and keep reps in the 8-12 rep range and minimal RI's.


I have to say...one of life's little pleasures...standing underneath a nice streaming shower. When I get back to the 'States...hoping that wherever I end up....the home has good water pressure...get one of those nice spa type shower heads that can adjust from rain to pressure....stand underneath it for what would feel like an eterity...letting the steam build up and.....yeah.....I miss the simple things....clean air will be nice too....


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2009)

When  you leaving the middle east?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

sara said:


> When you leaving the middle east?


spring of '11 or if economy still in dump...'12....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> When did you lift consistently?  I missed that.



  

Damn Py, been taking your funny pills lately?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Damn Py, been taking your funny pills lately?




Why, yes.  Did you miss the M&Ms discussion?  It's well known that the orange one make you funnier.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)

Good lookin w/o Burner, those are some Great DB Presses, standing can be brutal, talk about balance AND strength, good job my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks, Arch!
Was feeling those after..Was thinking after the fact...will in the future, try some push/presses to get my reps out...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Boom!*

Well, got the ol' terrorist jihadi cherry popped about 10 minuets ago...don't Sounds like some dumb-ass had a bomb strapped to himself and got within 150 meters of the gate and pulled the chord. One less ignorant pig fuqqer to deal with. The joke shall be on him...he'll go into another room with 71 other boys and say: Durka, durka? (which of course translates to: I was promised 72 virgins in paradise if I did this thing?)
The other 71 boys replied: Durka, DURK! (which of course translates to: habib...you didn't read the fine print either....we are YOUR virgins)

...kinda odd how everything sounds like durka, durka, eh?
following will be some pics of our event.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

What event was this?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2009)

one last one of yours truley


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2009)

sara said:


> What event was this?


the bomb at the front gate


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow.......freaky


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2009)

...maybe more to come...dumb fuqqin, ignorant brainwashed pieces of garbage. Join the fuqqin current century. I don't get these...animals. I don't mean the good people of Afghanistan...the ones who would like nothing more than to live, laugh and love...I'm talking about the 'radical muslims' who believe that if u are not a muslim, you should be purged from the earth. 
I'm on a gawd-dam tear here....people back home do not understand these 'people'...they do not want peace. They will never stop. They will continue to breed hate into the new generations until they are stopped. I walked from my shop to my room to change out for the gym. A convoy of Brits (y'all will prolly read about them in the news) got hit. They were here on base waiting to see how their comrades are doing that got hit. You should see the look in their faces....its gut wrenching. 

I really do not feel too much for that kid who nearly killed me back in '06....and I like to think of myself as a good and kind Christian man. That said...I do have hate in my heart for these....barbaric animals. Fuq them. Kill them all. They serve no purpose in this life, nor any else.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2009)

18 Aug 09
LEGS:
Leg Press:
180*18, 4 sets of 380*12

Squats:
4 sets of 135*12

*** gonna feel this tomroow.
*** Even tho the weight was 'light' I kept hammering out reps without pause, and kept RI's short...as soon as I got my breath back..went again.
** Started thinking about this morning's event...got more pissed...when I felt I couldn't do another rep...legs started to shake...got pissed and hammered out a couple more. FUQ.
** Shoulda used heavier weight...might have been able to have knocked out same amount of reps, but kept reps deep, past parallel.

** My face still looks really friggin' chubby in those pics...got another 'you look like you're losing weight' compliment today...even though I'm still the same...so guess something's happening...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> one last one of yours truley



Which one are you?  




That's some scary shit going on over there.  Make sure you stay safe.


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2009)

Yuck presses and squats, how you feeling?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Your wheels will DEFINATLY be hurting tomorrow, Good Stuff my Friend!!! Stay safe Burner!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

I totally agree with  you! These people are soo brain washed! and they raising their kids to be the same fkn way! they will never be peace in the middle east unfortunatly!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...maybe more to come...dumb fuqqin, ignorant brainwashed pieces of garbage. Join the fuqqin current century. I don't get these...animals. I don't mean the good people of Afghanistan...the ones who would like nothing more than to live, laugh and love...I'm talking about the 'radical muslims' who believe that if u are not a muslim, you should be purged from the earth.
> I'm on a gawd-dam tear here....people back home do not understand these 'people'...they do not want peace. They will never stop. They will continue to breed hate into the new generations until they are stopped. I walked from my shop to my room to change out for the gym. A convoy of Brits (y'all will prolly read about them in the news) got hit. They were here on base waiting to see how their comrades are doing that got hit. You should see the look in their faces....its gut wrenching.
> 
> I really do not feel too much for that kid who nearly killed me back in '06....and I like to think of myself as a good and kind Christian man. That said...I do have hate in my heart for these....barbaric animals. Fuq them. Kill them all. They serve no purpose in this life, nor any else.


I feel for you Mike. The typical Muslim is a peaceful person, but the 'jihad' psychos are hateful, pieces of shit.

The radical Muslims are no better then Hitler's Germany where they wanted to eliminate all Jews at any cost, but are even worse because they want to eliminate Christians too. My late Mom always said history repeats itself, and she was right.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Your wheels will DEFINATLY be hurting tomorrow, Good Stuff my Friend!!! Stay safe Burner!!!


Hey everybody- I'm fine, thanks for asking. I'm more angry than anything else. I just find it so senseless. And there's nothing I can do about it, either. 

Leg's be stiff this morning! I dunno if I like this high rep stuff, but will stik with it till I cme back from vacation, then go back to a heavier weight, lower rep scheme again.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2009)

BTW: Archie! That new avi of yours totally rocks!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to hear you are safe.  Stay that way, wouldja?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Which one are you?


THat would be the goodf lookn', yet chunky one with the ever present smile, thank you very little....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Glad to hear you are safe. Stay that way, wouldja?


that's the plan, amigo...not gonna go thru all this pain and anguish in the gym to get all-re-sexi-fied just to go meet my maker.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

20 Aug 09
UPPER PUSH:
Inc DB Bench Press:
50*15, 65* 10, 80*10, 80*10, 80*7, 80*6

Rack Supported DB Rows:
80*10, 80*10, 80*8, 80*8

Bench Press:
135*12, 135*12, 135*8, 135*8

BO BB Rows:
4 sets of 135*10

Concentration Curls:
2 sets of 25*10

*** Time
*** Whew! T-shirt was DRENCHED after this one! kept weight lighter and RI's down again...got gassed towards each, but tried to keep pushing.
*** Bis were starting to hurt after that 2nd set of C-curls...still not used to direct work...slowly get them back into it.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 20, 2009)

what happened to that sob who stabbed you at the club Mike? you sue him for everything he's got?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Oak! Long time! Good to see ya! Nah...he didn't have squat. he's on his 2nd of 14 year sentance. That's a LONG time to be sitting in a teeny, tiny box...wasting the prime of his youth....but, that was his decision...so be it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 20 Aug 09
> UPPER PUSH:
> Inc DB Bench Press:
> 50*15, 65* 10, 80*10, 80*10, 80*7, 80*6
> ...



Niiiiice.  What were the RIs?  45 seconds ? 60 ?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks amigo!
I want to say a minute. Might have gone over a little ...thinking of getting a stop watch or something.
I saw this...looks interesting:
Gymboss: Shopping Cart


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks amigo!
> I want to say a minute. Might have gone over a little ...thinking of getting a stop watch or something.
> I saw this...looks interesting:
> Gymboss: Shopping Cart



If you buy it - let me know how you like it.   I was looking for something like that for hitting the heavy bag.


----------



## Double D (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang ole boy those Inclines are looking good


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks, just keep trying to get back to where I was...
The DB's top out at 100lbs here. So, will work up to sets of 10 w/ them. 
You'e got some NOICE #'s going on yourself!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

Had some pics taken the other day for my visa for my up coming vacation. She took a couple extra for just onacountofbecause.
The one pic...I look wasted...am suffering from allergies..so that mixed with sudafed or whatever I'm taking...wow.
So...here's a couple current pics.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

be gentle...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

....legs still sore from that workout....
Any ideas for ham exercises? I think I may be stuck with just SLDL or DL?
The leg curl machine here....sucks.
Any more ideas?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's what am thinking for legs:
the one day, which I did already:
squats and presses

Next leg day:
SLDL or DL (both with DB's) and lunges.

What's your thoughts?


----------



## Double D (Aug 23, 2009)

I love dividing up my hams and quads!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm missing workout again.... 
I don't want to get ut ot rotation, but the other day, my legs were still sore form squat day. Should have I skipped the other leg day and go back to upper? I'm 'several days behind' now...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2009)

I find i can train hams if my quads are sore and vice versa?

If you really couldnt train legs you could have gone on to upper, then done legs the session after that.

I dont generally stick to a set plan of which day to do my workouts. If i dont feel right i either take another days rest, or switch days. So long as you cover everything its no biggie!


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2009)

Day 1 - Chest/Triceps
Day 2- Hams/Biceps
Day 3 - Shoulders
Day 4 - Quads
Day 5 - Back


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Here's what am thinking for legs:
> the one day, which I did already:
> squats and presses
> 
> ...



Don't forget good mornings to target the hamstrings.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2009)

You know what I say, if not ready, wait another day!!! Workout looked Great my Friend, trust your body, and take it from there!!! Thanks for the Avatar compliment!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I find i can train hams if my quads are sore and vice versa?
> 
> If you really couldnt train legs you could have gone on to upper, then done legs the session after that.
> 
> I dont generally stick to a set plan of which day to do my workouts. If i dont feel right i either take another days rest, or switch days. So long as you cover everything its no biggie!


I was kinda thinking that...but I still feel deads in my quads? I was reading your journal, and am thinking of trying those sumo squats.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2009)

sara said:


> Day 1 - Chest/Triceps
> Day 2- Hams/Biceps
> Day 3 - Shoulders
> Day 4 - Quads
> Day 5 - Back


That's your split? I've just broken free of one BP per workout...am trying the upper hor, leg quad dominant, upper vert, leg ham dom workouts.
When I come back from vcation, I 'm gonna do another 'cycle' with my Tren in November and go back to one BP per day to try and get my strength up


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2009)

Archangel said:


> You know what I say, if not ready, wait another day!!! Workout looked Great my Friend, trust your body, and take it from there!!! Thanks for the Avatar compliment!!!


Hey Arch! Thanks!
But...now its been DAYS since I've been. VERY annoying....as mentioned: Mission first. One person just took a pass, so a pass, so am short handed. I have to change my workout hour. VERY ANNOYING.

I hate to say it, but GM's 'scare' me. I just read that most people do them wrong..and are ripe for injury. Wouldn't a SLDL or sumo squat be as good or better?



...had a customer hang up on my 1st thing in the AM yesterday....don't think I was rude? I just think that she didn't want to follow procedures: Submit a trouble ticket w/ all information of the system that she was having issue with and I'd upchannel it to get it resolved. Evidently, she didn't want that. She said something smart-ass and hung up on me. OI! hadn't even had the chance to enjoy nor let the effects of my morning Monster settle in! I didn't catch her name...I woulda disabled her account! HA! I'm the MAN! Hold my finger over the button that decides whether your account lives or DIES, biotch! But....didn't catch her name...didn't do it...just thought about it...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2009)

Saw this on T-muscle site. Looks interesting:

*The Box Squat for Bodybuilders*

by Nate Green 

Christian Thibaudeau doesn't believe I'll try it. He's testing me.
"You have to do it tomorrow and let me know how it goes," he says in his thick French Canadian accent. "You're the journalist. You're supposed to experience what you write about." Then he laughs.
I think momentarily about refuting this claim and reminding him that journalists typically don't try _shit_, but I think better of it and agree to try out his new leg protocol, which includes a box squat variation specifically invented for bodybuilders who want to build some serious muscle in their quads.
I've done box squats before, but never like this. Honestly, I don't know what to think, other than I'm supposed to train my upper body tomorrow and the last thing I want to do is muck it up with some squats.
But I've learned that nothing gets you more pumped to train then having to report back to one of the world's top strength coaches.
So you better believe I'll be training legs when I hit the gym.
*
Tradition vs. Invention*

The traditional wide-stance box squat is the exercise of choice for the powerlifter who wants to move big weights, the athlete who needs to run faster and jump higher, and even the poor schlub who needs some mass on his ass so he can sit down in a chair without sliding out of it.
But while building monstrous hamstrings and glutes is great news for a powerlifter, it's not necessarily a worthwhile goal for a bodybuilder or a guy purely interested in aesthetics.
"Sure, you want some meat on your bones back there, but not so much that it detracts from the classical V-shape," says Thibaudeau. "That's why we want to use the same principles that make the box squat a great exercise, but adjust it for the bodybuilder who wants to prime his quads for massive growth."
But what's so great about the box squat anyway?
*
The Box Squat, Deconstructed*

"Besides the big weights it allows you to move, the box squat lets you start from a stretched or relaxed position, but focuses more on muscular contraction rather than the elasticity effect of the stretch-shortening cycle," says Thibaudeau.
Say what? English please.
"You're using pure muscle instead of bouncing."
Oh.
According to Thibaudeau, the stretch position at the bottom of a lift ??? let's say the bottom of a front squat ??? uses elasticity to push you back up. So a guy who wants to jump as high as possible will descend into his jump and reverse the motion quickly to get the most height. The faster he goes down, the higher he'll go up.
It's the rebound effect and the box squat effectively kills it. But why is that a good thing?
According to Thibaudeau, if you only do exercises that rely on that rebound effect, your nervous system gets "lazy." And once that happens, it becomes harder to activate the fast-twitch fibers that are responsible for most muscular growth.
So while you want your muscles to contract and do most of the work, all they want to do is sit on their ass and eat Cheetos. Not too productive if your goal is increased muscle mass.
But when you've got a bar on your shoulders and you sit back on the box ??? provided you pause for two seconds to eliminate the rebound ??? you'll inhibit that stretch reflex. This makes you incredibly effective at recruiting the right muscle fibers as fast as possible.
"The nervous system is a primer," says Thibaudeau. "Once it's turned on you can gain a lot more muscle if you know what to do after it's activated."
But first, how exactly should a bodybuilder prime his quads?
*
The High Box Squat*

It makes sense that if you want to completely take a muscle out of the picture you need to change the mechanics. That's why powerlifters use a very wide, toes-out stance for their box squats. They want to take the quads out completely and really hammer the glutes, hamstrings, and hips.
So for the purpose of priming the quads and deemphasizing the glutes and hamstrings, it makes sense to use a narrow stance. But if you think you can just sit down on a low box with a narrow stance you're in for a very nasty surprise.
"You're going to fall flat on your ass," says Thibaudeau.
That's why you need a high box ???one that comes up to your knees ??? which will enable you to maintain an upright torso without falling down.
*
How To Do It*

The high box squat involves essentially the same set-up and execution as the traditional box squat but with a few tweaks.
Thibaudeau recommends a plyometric box or really anything that's knee-height and sturdy enough to hold a few hundred pounds. A bunch of aerobic steps works just fine. (Just make sure to grab them before the aerobics class starts unless you want a bunch of overweight soccer moms beating you with body-bars and pink dumbbells.)
Set your box in a power rack and adjust it so you only have to take two steps back before you're ready to squat.
(If you don't have access to a box, don't worry. You can also do pin squats. More on that in a bit.)
Get under the bar, grab it tight, pull your elbows forward, and take a deep breath. Once you feel "tight," walk the bar out and position your feet about shoulder-width apart. Push your hips back, keeping your core tight, and sit on the box. Pause for two seconds to eliminate the rebound effect, while maintaining that tightness. Now explode up as quickly as possible.
"Bodybuilders screw themselves up by lifting the weight under control and 'feeling' the muscle work," says Thibaudeau. "You have to accelerate quickly if you want to get the benefits of training the nervous system.
So how many reps should you do?
"First, you gotta know you can really screw up your workout by doing too much of a good thing," says Thibaudeau. "Starting from a pause like that is a real killer, so you should use a low volume/high intensity approach."
That means working up to two sets of two to four reps, at about 90 to 95 percent of your one-rep max.
"After those sets you should feel more powerful than when you first got into the gym," says Thibauedau. "If you're feeling tired, you did too many reps."
*
Two More Steps to Big Quads*

So you've activated the nervous system and primed your quads. Now what do you do?
Heavy front squats, of course.
"The front squats will be more effective since your nervous system is primed," says Thibaudeau. "We're really going to take advantage of that, hammer your legs, and force them to grow."
But if you think you can get away with a couple half-assed sets of eight to ten reps you're fooling yourself.
"Bodybuilders have neglected the low rep range and it's led to some really disappointing results," says Thibaudeau. "When I was an Olympic weightlifter, my quads were twice the size than when I was a bodybuilder and all I did was heavy front squats and back squats."
That's why Thibaudeau recommends doing five sets of five reps of front squats.
"Start with sixty percent of your one-rep max and work on being explosive," he says. "You want to increase the weight for every set so the last set of five feels like your eyes are going to pop out of your sockets."
In other words, the reps should be hard.
"But only go balls to the wall on the last set," warns Thibaudeau. "You can really kill your progress if you do two to three sets like that."
So you've done two heavy sets of four reps on the high box squat to activate your nervous system and prime your quads. You've followed that with five heavy sets of five reps on front squats and you feel like you need to lie down for a moment. Not so fast. You've got one more thing to do, bubba, and it ain't pretty.
"Take eighty-five percent of the weight you did for your last set of front squats and perform one set where you get as many reps as humanly possible," says Thibaudeau. "Most people will get ten to twelve reps, unless they throw up first."
This is what Thibaudeau calls a "maximum capacity" set. If you've effectively stimulated your nervous system with the high box squats and five sets of front squats, this last set is the finishing touch ??? the coup de grace, if you will ??? that will add slabs of muscle to your legs.
Here's the whole protocol in table form:
ExerciseSets/RepsLoadHigh Box Squat 2 x 2-4*90-95% of 1RMFront Squat5 x 5 Start at 60% and increase weight with each setFront Squat ??? All OutAMAP**85% of last set of front squats
* Remember, you're supposed to _work up_ to 2 sets of 2 - 4.
** As Many As Possible
*
Wrap-up*

So that's the protocol. A different twist on a classic exercise that's sure to have you ready to buy new pants so your quads actually fit. Give it a shot the next time you hit the gym, but make sure to keep the puke bucket by your side.
Trust me.

A note for those of you without a box.
You can still reap the benefits of activating the nervous system by doing pin squats. Simply put the safety pins in the squat rack down to a point where you'd be just above parallel in a squat. Load the bar, squat down, get set, and start your squat from the bottom. After you stand up and come back down, let the bar sit on the pins for two seconds before you do your next rep. This eliminates the rebound effect. Stick to the same set and rep scheme for the high box squat outlined above and follow it with front squats and the max-capacity set.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2009)

Missed...another m'fin workout....and not my fault....damit.
Worst thing...took some energy booster before hand 'cause I thought I was able to go:
We had enough bodies in the shop
We were on top of tickets
Should have been a go.

Right before i go...team leads' husband (who is here) got his break, so they went to the PX and got friggin' ice cream. 
I've been 'high' on caffeine now...actually feeling kind of sick...as dind't get it sweated out of my system....can feel a 'crash' coming on...so will not be going later tonight....dam.

Am starting to go at 11am in the morings from now on. 
of of my NCO's I work with wants to go lift. We'll see. I"m still n high energy mode, he wants to build. He knows I can/did bench 3 plates, wants me to help him get there. We'll see.  be nice to have a spotter and someone to push me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

Getting "primed" and then not being able to go is a horrible feeling.  It happened to me once and I was not a happy camper.    Did they at least bring you back an ice cream?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm with you Triple, someone would have been "Smited"!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

That would suck.  I get hung up like that at work sometimes, so I can relate.  Tho it's not usually over ice cream.


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> That's your split? I've just broken free of one BP per workout...am trying the upper hor, leg quad dominant, upper vert, leg ham dom workouts.
> When I come back from vcation, I 'm gonna do another 'cycle' with my Tren in November and go back to one BP per day to try and get my strength up




Yes.. for now 
Tren a ? or tren e ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2009)

On vacation?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

nope!
Just got back from my reintroduction to the gym...the battle wages on..today, I fear it was more of a win for the iron. Next time...I feel the winds blowing in my favor...
No ice cream for this kid...have enough of a hard time keeping the fat gains at bay w/ the food I eat...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

29


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

29 Aug 09
Upper Horizontal:

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 185*10, 185*8, 135*10, 135*10

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 185*5, 205*3, 205*4, 135*10, 135*10

Inch Bench Press:
135*10, 135*8, 135*6, 135*6

Chest Supported T-Bar Machine Row:
45*10, 90*10, 135*5, 135*5, 90*10, 45*10

*** Time
***WHEW! Again! T-shirt was SOAKED! STILL waiting for heart to slow down. 
** Inc BP, right shoulder was not liking that moveent too much...couldn't go to my chest. Hurt. Went to under chin then back up.

** Will be walking/ running/ elliptical-ing this evening.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

Vacation Update:
It's Friday morning here in the 'Ghan....
The sun is out, the ruddy birds are singing...I've had my morning Monster
energy drink...tis gonna be a good day.
Why? Well...
Just had to make an itinerary change to my upcoming cruise vacation.
Its a matter of logistics.
I need VISAS to leave and then return to Afghanistan. I've sent for my exit VISA, but they will not grant a Multi-entry VISA, even though we pay to get those.
New dilemma. There isn't an Afghan consulate / embassy either in Frankfurt nor Barcelona. So, I had to find a place within reason that I know has a turn around time within my vacation dates. One shining city of awesomeness stood out above the rest, wasn't too expensive to get to and is rich in both culture and history. One of the most beautiful and romantic cities of all Europe.
That's right...Mike's going back to PARIS, FRANCE, baby!
I just booked my hotel and flight package. I'm staying near the Arc de Triumph and Eiffel Tower! That means I am a healthy walking distance to the Champs de Elysee, Louvre and the Notre Dame....WAHOO! Now, I was there back in '96, so have already seen these things, but will be great to see them again!
Now...I've added a couple other stops while I'm going to to be there. I'm
taking a catacomb tour UNDER Paris! How often do you get to see that? I was reading a little. Some of these catacombes have been there since BC!
Catacombs of Paris Museum
AND! I'm taking an all day tour with garden lunch at the Versailles Palace!
How friggin' cool is that?
Palace of Versailles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Palace of Versailles - Paris, France
I haven't had a real vacation since I went diving back in 2003. This will
be....awesome. A little annoyed that once again, I'm seeing beautiful
things/places alone, but that seems to be my station in life. But! I seem to
move faster alone.
I actually went to bed with a smile on my face. You know that smile I'm
talking about. The smile you used to have when you were a kid on Christmas Eve...knowing that Santa Clause was bringing your toys....that the next day was going to be...amazing? That's the smile I went to sleep with.
Oh, and after telling my parents over the phone my trip...I was forced to
promise, by penalty of no more care packages and a long distance 'LOOK'...that I will take MUCH pictures.
heh...only downfall...don't think I'm going to have much time for sleeping
in...I think I'm going to need a vacation FROM my vacation. I know...poor me.
But! You know...you only go around once...Its time for some me time. Who knows if I'll ever be back on this side of the world again once I do return back home..."Carpe Diem!" Seize the fish!    (Heard that in a movie)

....and then after my vacation is over...am going to get this training course that will put me back on track with my studying to learn and get as many certifications as possible before my return to get a good position when I get home. Busy, busy!

Hope you're doing great...Me? I'm....doing pretty okily dokily...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

sara said:


> Yes.. for now
> Tren a ? or tren e ?


I dunno. It's I ramp u the hell up tren. How 'bout that?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2009)

Trip sounds awesome.  I will look forward to the pics.

Sightseeing in Paris sounds great.  Running through the streets of Paris with the sunrise sounds even better.  You know...if you were looking to get some cardio in.

Nice workout, BTW.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks! Still annoyed the 225 is still heavy.

Tried to keep RI's short. 
I'll be on vacation, sir! What's this sunrise you speak of??? Unless I'm wandering back to my hotel at the crack of dawn...I doubt I'll see a Parisian sunrise...
I don't think I may get more than 3 days of my 15 day vacation to actually SLEEP in...


----------



## Double D (Aug 28, 2009)

Vacation? Where you going bromeo?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's a phrase you should practice, as it might come in handy: Voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Bench Press:
> 135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 185*10, 185*8, 135*10, 135*10


 
IMO, ditch the first two 135*15 and 185*10 sets, you are just wearing yourself out before doing the meat of the wo.   Just do like 6-8 reps on those.  Focus on the 225 sets, then pyramid down like you did.

PARIS F*ing awesome!  That's great Mike.  Have fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Here's a phrase you should practice, as it might come in handy: Voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir?


isn't that....like...in a song or something?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> IMO, ditch the first two 135*15 and 185*10 sets, you are just wearing yourself out before doing the meat of the wo. Just do like 6-8 reps on those. Focus on the 225 sets, then pyramid down like you did.
> 
> PARIS F*ing awesome! That's great Mike. Have fun!


I had thought about that...but if I don't warm up...my right shoulder kills...



Like I said amigo....too bad you can't come with....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2009)

Malley said:


> Vacation? Where you going bromeo?


hey! You didn't get the memo?
here's the quick rundown:
Leave Afghanistan for Frankfurt, Ge: 2 October
3 october, fly to Barcelona, Spain.
4 October: get on Voyager of the Seas and cruise for 7 days!
*ports of call: Naples/Florence/Rome/Marseilles(France/Nice(Fr) and back to Barcelona.
Stay 2 days in Barcelona
12 October: Fly back to Frankfurt, then down to Paris
16 October: Fly back to Frankfurt
17 October: Fly back to Afghanistan.

Gonna be an amazing time. Kinda wish I had a date or at least a wingman....but, what can you do?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2009)

Trip sounds GREAT!!   Always wanted to do a two week cruise around the Mediterranean


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 30, 2009)

30 Aug 09
Legs; Quad Dominant:

Leg Press:
6 sets: 380*12

Squats:
135*12, 225*5, 225*8, 228*6, 135*15

** DONE
***WHEW! THAT wore me out! One and only squat rack was occupied again...so started off w/ Lpress. Fekt kinda heavy. But...went into kind of what I call: slingblade mode. Just try and zone it out and knock out the reps. 
**Legs were fairly well screaming for mercy after the LPress. Squats were pretty good...form got a little sloppy towards the end...leaned a little too forward. Lower back is a little sore. 

*** Kinda funny...friend of mine said to me: Ya know, I see you doing good work in the gym. You work hard...but your diet is shit. hhmm...guess have to work on that...
***actually should be weighing in at about 200lbs by now if I had been doing everything I should be doing...blech.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 30, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Trip sounds GREAT!! Always wanted to do a two week cruise around the Mediterranean


...and you still can, sir! Don't you have an anniversary comng up? if not this year...one or two years from now...
Here's where I booked my cruise:
Direct Line Cruises=

or your local travel agent.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 30 Aug 09
> Legs; Quad Dominant:
> 
> Leg Press:
> ...


 
11 sets of leg presses and squats would definitely dominate my quads


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 30 Aug 09
> Legs; Quad Dominant:
> 
> Leg Press:
> ...


 
you sir are a sick, sick man.  My back just gave you a big middle finger just for having to read that workout


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 30, 2009)

so says the man who can trap bar dead a house!


Walked 3 miles at a decent pace, then 20 mins on elleiptical at a good pace last night. Legs be SORE!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2009)

Puttin some serious workouts together Burner, Good Stuff my Friend!!!

I agree with JD about the warmups on bench, try doin some cuff exercises/pec dec before, just to flush the area with blood and warm up without pounding the shoulders, just my 2 cents Brother!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 30 Aug 09
> *** Kinda funny...friend of mine said to me: Ya know, I see you doing good work in the gym. You work hard...but your diet is shit. hhmm...guess have to work on that...
> ***actually should be weighing in at about 200lbs by now if I had been doing everything I should be doing...blech.



So.. that friend , how is he doing with his diet?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2009)

sara said:


> So.. that friend , how is he doing with his diet?


he's lean and strong. He's a Ranger.
Good guy.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Puttin some serious workouts together Burner, Good Stuff my Friend!!!
> 
> I agree with JD about the warmups on bench, try doin some cuff exercises/pec dec before, just to flush the area with blood and warm up without pounding the shoulders, just my 2 cents Brother!!!


k-will give it a whirl. How many sets? 2? How many reps?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...and you still can, sir! Don't you have an anniversary comng up? if not this year...one or two years from now...
> Here's where I booked my cruise:
> Direct Line Cruises=
> 
> or your local travel agent.



Thanks for the link....we have just under 4 years to go for our 10 yr.  With two infants I don't see a cruise in our near future.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2009)

they have kids clubs...they could whisk your kids off...and not see them all day...I'm reading alot on a message board.
Found a thing called a 'rum runner'....invokes a pirate's life, eh, matey?
Rum Runner Flasks - Flasks
Get to Barcelona...find a liquor store...pick a bottle of..something...and have a couple shots in the room before proving how bad a dancer I am...  (I hear drinks are big $$)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2009)

1


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2009)

1 September 09

Upper Vertical:

BB Standing Mil Press:
Bar*15, 65*10, 95*8, 155*2, 
PUSH PRESS: 4 sets of 135*3    65*10

WG Pull Ups:
BW: *8, *8, *5,*5,*5, *5, *3 = 39

DB Shrugs:
3 sets of 100*12

Lat Machine Pull Down:
3 sets of 100*8, I think. machine sucks.

Dips:
BW: 2 sets *10, *4

***Time
*** little disappointed w/ the push presses...shouldn't been that heavy. But, were wore after that, so hopefully will be stronger next time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> k-will give it a whirl. How many sets? 2? How many reps?



For bench, I generally do an empty bar for 10-12, 135 for 6-8, 185 for 3-5 and then get to the work sets.  I also spend about 5 minutes stretching chest/shoulder area, but that's because my shoulders are messed up.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> k-will give it a whirl. How many sets? 2? How many reps?



I usually do 1 set of cuff work with a LIGHT db, maybe 5 # max, and do 20 reps, real slow (You know the exercise I'm talking about??? The one where your arms are straight out from your sides, like the laterals, and your forearms are pointed up, and you lower them down towards the front of your body) I'll do 10 with hands facing down, and 10 with hands facing each other!!!

Then I would do 1 set of 6 real slow of a light weight, followed by 1 set of 3 reps slightly heavier, not much heavier though, you only want to warm up the area, not fatigue it you know!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks fellas! Will work them in.

My Ranger friend 'got me' again last night....food nazi bastard.....
My dinner...was healthy enough: Rice with chicken and broccoli.
However, I wanted a sprite. So I had one...I had also grabbed two more to take back to the room. (not to drink last night, but when I wanted a soda)
He walks over to me and ripped on me for drinking them...dammit...ever feel like a scolded dog?
"I'm just trying t ohelp you out and will ride your ass till you reach your goals"
great. How do you come back to that?
....thanks....food nazi... 
He just made major. Makes me wish I had stayed in and gotten a comission....

Admittedly lazy yesterday...didn't even walk. Should have.....needed to, but didn't. Will go twice as hard tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

Be thankful that someone is taking an interest in your well-being.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2009)

no argument here!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!
Let's get THIS month off to a ROARING start! 

UPPER HORIZONTAL!

BENCH PRESS:
2 sets 20lb DB's WU: Flys and Press =20 reps.
135*8, 185*5, 225*5, 275*3, 315*1, 315*1, 315*1!! 

BO BB Rows: 
135*10, 185*5, 225*3, 275*1, 275*1, 275*1, 135*12!!!

Inc DB Bench Press:
100*8, 75*6

Machine Chest Supported Rows:
2 sets @90lbs

*** How's the song go: I feel, go...na-na-na-na-na-na...I knew that I would know.....not quite as an accomplishment as DD's 405...but still TA DOW!

***Do some snarlin' some growlin'...some primal gutteral animal noises and get that weight UP! YEAH! (think I'm still coming off my caffeine high...)

***um...cliff note version: had a good day in the gym...

** Did take a little longer...didn't get to hit bis...


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2009)

what a way to bring in September


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2009)

'morning, katt!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> BENCH PRESS:
> 2 sets 20lb DB's WU: Flys and Press =20 reps.
> 135*8, 185*5, 225*5, 275*3, 315*1, 315*1, 315*1!!
> ...



Nice, Burner.  See what happens when you don't wear yourself out with warm-up sets.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2009)

Now that diet must kick ass!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2009)

think it was the ceffeine...

My freind who onws the supp shop I know in Colorado...he said: nice #'s...but we'll have to work on your training...WTF??? I thought my training was pretty good...dam!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2009)

....not a good day in the gym...at least I went... 

6 Sep 09
LEGS: Quad Dom:
Squats:
135*10, 185*8, 225*10, 225*10, 3 sets of 225*8

Front Squats:
135*1, 135*4  

***Wow...what a effed up day. not sure why, but felt heavy....should have been relatively 'light'.
*** Lower back was starting to bother me...think form was off a little
*** leg press was broken, so tried the front squats. besideds the normal, feels like I'm gonna choke against the friggin' bar...legs felt like they were gonna buckle, so called it.


...and to further annoy my day....tried to order shirts on line for my trip. Now there's something wrong with my card. My credit union isn't open weekends, so will take a couple days to get a hold of them...meanwhile...I can't order my shirts...HAVE to have access to my account for this tripped....FRAK!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice w/o's Burner!!! How did you like the lighter warmups and cuff work???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2009)

Wish I could squat like that....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Nice w/o's Burner!!! How did you like the lighter warmups and cuff work???


Hey Arch! It seems to have worked!



JerseyDevil said:


> Wish I could squat like that....


um...he-man..I believe you can, sir...Irecall an insane leg workout of yours just the other day...I did one whopping exercise...  and the weights weren't impressive...I've done a moomba' 20 reps set with 225...and I had a hrd time knocking out sets of 10...not happy. 
Those reps...should have been with at least 275...but, next week...


Track last Night: 2 miles.
Walked first mile.
Ran the straights and walked the corners the last two miles.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

7 October 09

Upper Vertical:
Sitting DB Mil Press:
15*20, 35*12, 50*10, 4 sets of 40*8 WTF?? 

Sitting DB Lat Raise:
3 sets of 15*10  

Standing BO Rear Lateral Raises:
3 sets of 35*10

WG Pull Ups:
*6, 5 sets @ 4 reps = 26 

Machine Pull Downs:
85 * 8, 85*8, 45*12, 45*12

*** Time
*** This is dedicated to this workout:



*** WTF?? I was having issues with 40 DB's??? I had a great day the other day...and two shitty days. I know...at least I went...but DAM! 
*** Pull Ups sucked. 
*** Whole dam WO sucked. I know...at least I went. 
*** Somehow took too much time and didn't get to hit my tris.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> *** WTF?? I was having issues with 40 DB's??? I had a great day the other day...and two shitty days. I know...at least I went...but DAM!
> *** Pull Ups sucked.
> *** Whole dam WO sucked. I know...at least I went.
> *** Somehow took too much time and didn't get to hit my tris.


Don't be so down on yourself.  You just had a bad day Mike!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

I had two in a row, my friend...dunno why...thought I was eating enough...ggaaaa......


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 7 October 09



  I knew there was a time difference between here and there, but that's more than I thought it was.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

I think its 9:30 hours ahead of new york


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey my Friend, it happens to us ALL, but it's the ones who keep pushing through and DON"T GIVE UP, who continue, heck man, if it was a cake walk everytime, EVERYONE would be doing it!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I had two in a row, my friend...dunno why...thought I was eating enough...ggaaaa......


oh well then... you really do suck 

You will have a kickass workout next time !


----------



## sara (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with Archangel, if its easy.. everyone would be doing it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks all- Just annoyed...that whole visualize the weights going up...just wasn't working.

We were attacked again last night.
I guess 3 dumbasses RPG'd a tower, (nobody hurt: American/Coalition) and then found out what it was like to recieve incoming from a 50 cal. and several M-16's. 
3 less tangos.
All we could do...was to go to the bunkers again. I HATE that!
Im a 'go to the wire' kind of guy...not sit back and let other people do it.
I stand by my word that I really do not wish harm or malice on any body....but that being said...these sick animals that are ignorant and only have hate in their heart...and most of them probably don't really even know why...just that they were told to by their elders...need to go away.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks all- Just annoyed...that whole visualize the weights going up...just wasn't working.
> 
> We were attacked again last night.
> I guess 3 dumbasses RPG'd a tower, (nobody hurt: American/Coalition) and then found out what it was like to recieve incoming from a 50 cal. and several M-16's.
> ...


here's thestory:
Taliban Car Bomber Kills 5 in Afghan Capital - Afghanistan | Map | War - FOXNews.com


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Hey my Friend, it happens to us ALL, but it's the ones who keep pushing through and DON"T GIVE UP, who continue, heck man, if it was a cake walk everytime, EVERYONE would be doing it!!!



Cake?  Did someone mention cake?


----------



## Double D (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate reading those stories


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2009)

Malley said:


> I hate reading those stories



It's hard to fathom what thoughts are going through these people's minds.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

They are not people though my Friend, GOD speed you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Cake?  Did someone mention cake?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

today is a new day. gonna lift...hard., dedicated. carpe diem! Sieze the fish! 

Have not been to the track for a couple nights now...think I'll fix it this evening.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> They are not people though my Friend, GOD speed you!!!


Hoooah!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2009)

10 Sep 09

UPPER HORIZONTAL:

Bench Press:
2 WU sets: 15 lb flyes/press
135*10, 4 sets of 185*10

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 155*8, 155*8, 135*10

Inc DB Bench Press:
75*8, 75*7, 60*8, 60*5 

Supported 45 Deg DB Row:
75*10, 60*10, 60*10, 60*8

Dips:
*7
BB Curls:
65*0

*** Time
*** Felt ok. Was getting gassed though. 
*** Dips...dunno. ???
*** Curls: As soon as I tried to curl it, right tendon tweaked...so immediately put it down.
*** Will go back to the track tonight and continue walking /running.
*** Too bad still have this 40lbs of gut...top is starting to show some promise again...I know...one day at a time....chisel it off.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> All we could do...was to go to the bunkers again. I HATE that!Im a 'go to the wire' kind of guy...not sit back and let other people do it.
> I stand by my word that I really do not wish harm or malice on any body....but that being said...these sick animals that are ignorant and only have hate in their heart...and most of them probably don't really even know why...just that they were told to by their elders...need to go away.


You really are a good guy Burner.  Enuf said.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2009)

Great w/o Burner, how are you liking the light warmups??? Wise choice nixing the curls, better rest and ice it my Friend!!!


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 10 Sep 09
> 
> 
> *** Time
> *** Felt ok. Was getting gassed though.



 -->  -->


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> You really are a good guy Burner. Enuf said.


Hey JD-
Thanks, it means a lot. I just like to think of myself as a regular guy.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2009)

sara said:


> -->  -->


AND! A sense of humor....lady...if you ever get single...we're gonna talk....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's a little nugget:
Was just talking w/ a friend/customer. She was asking my upcoming vacation, so I was obliged to tell her. In great detail.
Walking up and down the Champs De Ellese (sp), drinking coffee or wine at a cafe while people walk by.
Maybe spit off the Eiffel Tower...I don't know. My options are open.
Anywhoo...as she was leaving, she said and I quote:
Be safe; have fun.
Really? Be safe and yet...have fun?
Something's amiss.
You can have one or the other; but not both simultaneously. You have to choose one!
Cause...if you have fun...there may be a chance of bail money coming involved.
If you choose safe...well, there will never be any of those stories to tell the grand children...(then there was the Paris Incident of '09...where your old grand dad was curtly taken to the airport and banned from France for life and set back international relations at least 10 years...)provided I ever get married and have a child...but let's not put the horse before the cart, so to speak.
Speaking of children and this is a true story. As Dustin Hoffman said in the movie: Hook: "Why lie, when telling the truth is so much fun!"
I was 27 at the time. Young, daring, dashing and dare I say...a little dangerous to the virtues of the unsuspecting women population at the time. My dear saintly mother asked me one sunny day: "When are you going to make me a grand mother?"
WHOA!
Of course, not to miss a beat, my reply was:
"well, its Thursday, which means it wet t-shirt night somewhere....how about...9 months from...tomorrow?
"NO!" I mean the old fashioned way!"
"Well, mother...THAT'S what I had in mind."
That day has pretty much curbed that line of questioning...
Hmmm...will I ever get married? Will I ever have kids of my own? Tune in! (Hope you have the BIG tub of pop corn and soda, 'cause it may still be a while...


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> AND! A sense of humor....lady...if you ever get single...we're gonna talk....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2009)

sara said:


>


giggity, giggity...


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2009)

Kids are great marriage is.....well it is what it is.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2009)

pros and cons to everything...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2009)

Whaddup buddy?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

wow...ANOTHER whole week between workouts...friggn'....AWESOME...

Todays workout will file under: At least I went.. 

17 Sep 09

Standing BB Mil Press:
Bar *15, 65*10, 4 sets @ 95*6...  WTF????!!!!????

Squats:
135*10, 4 sets of 185*10 Deep Squats. 

WG Pull Ups:
*10, *8, 3 sets of *6 = 36

** Time
*** Did a hybrid. Try to get caught up. Don't know what was the deal with the mil presses. Those SHOULD have been sets of 10. VERY disappointed. Kept RI's as close as I could. As soon as I got my breath back and lactic subsides, hit it again.
Same with Squats. Weight wasn't all that much, but as soon as breathing went close to normal, hit next set. Was sorried about last set..was feeling a little pukey...
** Still have not done direct bis/tris training in a while now. Might make it back tonight. Gotta get back on the track.
** If can make it to gym tomorrow, will do another hybrid to get body all caught up again.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

Malley said:


> Kids are great marriage is.....well it is what it is.


Everything ok?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2009)

At least you went.





Seriously, getting back into the routine is the hardest part.  Staying there is easy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2009)

Malley said:


> Kids are great marriage is.....well it is what it is.



So young and yet so wise.


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> At least you went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly , at least you went my friend


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks...we'll see how it goes. Today is gonna be another day cant leave. Only two of us in the shop. WE'll see how I feel after I et off work...'course...just keep telling myself: 13 days and a wake up and I'm outta here...unless my credit card does not come in the mail....then I'm not going...anywhere...


----------



## Double D (Sep 18, 2009)

You should get into Crossfits. You can be in and out of the gym in 15-20 minutes,


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2009)

20 October 09

Legs: Ham Dom:
Dead Lifts:
135*10, 185*10, 225*8, 275*5, 275*4, 275*4

Smith Machine Single Leg Lunges:
50*8, 50*8, 50*10

*** Time
** Felt ok. Grip was giving, even with opposing grip. Will have to work on that.

** The Smith Lunges...notsure I like that one...may try step-ups next time.

** lower back again got tight...will stretch.
** HAVE to hit the track every night the next two weeks...11 days and a wake up and I'm outta here!

(Credit card came in the mail today...stress just left..)
Senioritas and margaritas are on the near horizon....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2009)

Malley said:


> You should get into Crossfits. You can be in and out of the gym in 15-20 minutes,


Hey bud!
Thanks- the workouts are fine, I think...for what I can accomplish, its just getting there. Its always gonna be: mission first. If can't leave the desk...then good chance not gonna make it.
However, we are about complete with our change over. (old brigade leaving AOR and new brigade is in place)
So, gym isn't as busy at night...might be able to make up lost workouts then.


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey bud!
> Thanks- the workouts are fine, I think...for what I can accomplish, its just getting there. Its always gonna be: mission first. If can't leave the desk...then good chance not gonna make it.
> However, we are about complete with our change over. (old brigade leaving AOR and new brigade is in place)
> So, gym isn't as busy at night...might be able to make up lost workouts then.



Well buddy I wish you the best. I used to work in a factory and it was hard as hell to fine time to workout. But I tried to get in 3 days a week. Now days if I dont get 5 days in I feel like I let myself down.....lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 20 October 09
> 
> Dead Lifts:
> 135*10, 185*10, 225*8, 275*5, 275*4, 275*4


Nice deads Mike!  Curious, why do you do the higher rep warm ups?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just want to make sure all is warmed up n ready to go...and what I've done for as long as I can remember, to be honest...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2009)

..and I wasn't planning on going heavy....still trying to do sets of 10 w/ 1 minutes RI's...don't know how much longer can hold out...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2009)

21 Sep 09

Upper Horizontal:
Bench Press:
135*10, 185*5, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5

BO BB Row:
135*10, 5 sets of 185*5

Inc DB Bench Press:
65*12, 65*10, 65*7, 65*6...

45 Deg DB Row:
4 sets 65*10, 65*6

Dips:
BW*10, BW*6, BW*6, BW*6 = 28

Elliptical, 'level 10':
20 minutes

*** Not bad. Didn't warm up with the 20's....shoulder was a little 'pingy'...225 felt heavy...

*** Dips should have been better....
*** Felt ok, overall.
*** Didnt want to go too hard on the elliptical. Legs still a little tired from deads and it is squat day tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 21 Sep 09
> 
> Upper Horizontal:
> Bench Press:
> ...


Now THAT is what I'm talkin' about!

Good job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ..and I wasn't planning on going heavy....still trying to do sets of 10 w/ 1 minutes RI's...don't know how much longer can hold out...



It can double as a cardio workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah....I"m usually drenched and really huffing when I finish...


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yeah....I"m usually drenched and really huffing when I finish...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2009)

hiya Sara!
SO....anybody tell you that zebra print dress is really working for you? Makes me wish I were a lion on the hunt.....grrr....
 But seriously.Grrrr.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2009)

(203): I asked a girl to buy her a drink, she had I have a boyfriend, so I said, well i have a goldfish, she said what? I replied, oh I'm sorry I thought we were talking about shit that doesnt matter. 

texts from last night: best nights


...love this website. Funny stuff.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> texts from last night: best nights
> 
> 
> ...love this website. Funny stuff.



It's too bad I have to work.  I could read this stuff all day.


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hiya Sara!
> SO....anybody tell you that zebra print dress is really working for you? Makes me wish I were a lion on the hunt.....grrr....
> But seriously.Grrrr.




I'm usually used to the "plain dresses" but thought this would be a good change


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2009)

definately a good change!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2009)

26


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2009)

26 Sep 09
CHEST:
Bench Press:
2 WU sets: 20 lbs: press and flyes = 20 reps each
135*10, 185*5, 225*5, 225*5, 225*5, 225*4, 225*5 

Inc DB Bench Press:
100*2...75*6, 75*6, 50*10, 50*10

Dec Bench Press:
4 sets of: 135*10

BB Curls:
Wide Grip: 65*10, 65*10
Med Grip: 65*10

*** Only 4 more days in gym before I leave. Thought 1 bp per day would hit everything good.
*** Tried y'alls warm up and less reps to warm up...and 225 was STILL heavy! 

4 days and wake up! 
Will be 'off the grid' from 2 October - 19 October


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2009)

dam....I had another post in here...its now gone! Stupid network! Now I forgot what I had put in...must not have been all that important...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok...see if this one doesn't get lost...
I'm gonna have to double down whenI get back from vacation.
I like the 'planes' workouts. 
I did just chest the other day, and it felt..odd..and I've been doing versions of that workout for years..now its off? 

I get back on the 18th, so the 19th, I start back to the gym. Will probably do planes again till end of month. 
Even though I just said not wild about 1BP per WO, I am gonna do that for a month while on my 'cycle'. hit it hard, heavy w/ low reps. 5*5-ish.
Followed by 2 months of 'planes' sets of 10-12 1 minute RI's.
Will cycle that 3 times. That will take 9 months.

Also will have to quadruple my efforts on cardio....blech. Don't like it. Need it.
Spoke w/ a guy who lives in same row I do who boxes. Said that I can go and work the bag with him.
(I have the very basics down...but don't know enough...)
Some instruction...workouts will be of great benefit.
I've always been 'heavy' on my feet.
I'm going home in May for another break. Want to have this 40 lbs OFF!!!! By then.
At least 20 of it gone by Jan/Feb...if I do that Thailand trip.

Already putting out resumes to contacts for year 2+ here. There are folks that do what I do for twice my income. Ol Mike here wants to ride THAT train... 
Gosh...what can I do with all toys paid for...NO bills and a couple hundred + grand in the bank....

So, that's where I'm 'at' right now.
More of a rant written out.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2009)

29 Sep 09

Legs:
Leg Press:
200*15, 290*10, 380*5, 470*8, 470*6, 470*8, 470*5

Dead Lift:
135*10, 225*10, 225*8, 225*5, 225*8

*** eh...so-so workout. Wanted t odo squats, but rack was occupied.
*** when I did the 470lbs, 1st and 3rd sets were wide stance, 2nd and 4th were narrow. Weaker on narrow. Will have to work on that.

*** Deads were ok.


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

soooo... .I had to make another page in facebook.... and I sent a certain person another friend request...... and they haven't accepted in yet.....


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 29 Sep 09
> 
> Legs:
> Leg Press:
> ...



So you leg press 470 and you call  it 'so so?"

you're nuts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 26 Sep 09
> CHEST:
> Bench Press:
> 2 WU sets: 20 lbs: press and flyes = 20 reps each
> ...


A solid workout for sure!


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2009)

katt said:


> soooo... .I had to make another page in facebook.... and I sent a certain person another friend request...... and they haven't accepted in yet.....




You know when I add someone on facebook, they give me suggestion if any of my friends "knows" the new person I am adding? and send them a request
well, I sent him a suggestion, and he still didnt accept you?


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2009)

So was the rack occupied with guys doing bicep curls? I hate that!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Burner, lookin good!!! Who isn't accepting your friend request??? I'm down for a request, Mike Stevens, my profile pic is the Phantom Of The Opera!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2009)

sara said:


> You know when I add someone on facebook, they give me suggestion if any of my friends "knows" the new person I am adding? and send them a request
> well, I sent him a suggestion, and he still didnt accept you?


ooohhh.....two hotties are mad I havent accepted them....if I was only this cool off the internet....
Sara! I accepted you a couple days ago...which was last time I was on FB. So...Ms. Katt, will add you tonight!

Hey Archie! Will give ya an add as well! 

Thanks for the compliments. Actually, on a different machine, I USED to be able to do closer to 800, I think. I'd Have to go back to about...2002. oi...I'm getting old!

I walked two miles last night. Legs are OWIE!!!!! This morning!
Outter quads. That's it. nothing else in my legs hurt....
Lower back is sore from deads....but that's it.

My bag is packed! I took a few things out, put a couple things in: shorts, t-shirts to do at least cardio on the ship....I read that average person gains 10 lbs on a cruise..and I am of course..not average... 
SO will hopefully NOT gain 10 lbs.....

one more day of work..wake up...jump on a plane...and start the clock to my needing to go to confession....  giggity...giggity...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2009)

Malley said:


> So was the rack occupied with guys doing bicep curls? I hate that!!


...heh....I was guilty of that the other day....did my squats, then deads....then 3 sets of 10 of BB curls to see how my tendons were doing.
(they hurt, BTW)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2009)

30 Oct 09

Upper Horizontal:
WTF...thought I'd get my last pump in for the next few days:

Inc DB Bench Press:
WU: 2 sets 20lbs flyes/press, 10 reps each
50*5, 75*5, 100*5, 100*5, 100*3...

45 Deg Supported BO DB Rows: (bent over, arm on rack, legs 'scissored')
60*10, 100*5, 100*5, 100*5, 60*10

Bench Press:
135*12, 135*10, 135*10  (1 min RI's)

BO BB Rows:
135*8....

*** GOOD PUMP!
*** If I weren't so damn chubby..I'd look 1/2 decent! 
*** Ran out of gas on 3rd set of 100lb db presses.
*** Tendons were screaming after that 1st set of BO Rows...called it.
*** One more day and a wake up!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> My bag is packed! I took a few things out, put a couple things in: shorts, t-shirts to do at least cardio on the ship....I read that average person gains 10 lbs on a cruise..and I am of course..not average...
> SO will hopefully NOT gain 10 lbs.....
> 
> one more day of work..wake up...jump on a plane...and start the clock to my needing to go to confession....  giggity...giggity...



Of course.  You're *above* average.  

Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey everybody!
WAHOO!!! My vacation is nigh! 5 minutes till shift change.
See if I get to the gym tonight...last minute checks...hit the rack and wake up to VACATION!
See y'all in a couple weeks!
mike


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 8, 2009)

I wonder how Burner is doing?


He's sure to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or possibly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Maybe even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I wonder if he'll have time for some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Perhaps he'll do some  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Definitely he's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but hopefully not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and with a little luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And there's always time for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the ladies.


And when all is said and done, he'll be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hope your trip was great!


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2009)

That was very cute triple


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 8, 2009)

I bet he is getting lucky 

At the very worst, having a great time!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I bet he is getting lucky
> 
> At the very worst, having a great time!



Hope so.....


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

Hope your enjoying life my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2009)

hey all!
Am back!
Sorry trips! All I see are the red 'X's...
Had a great time...I'm nearly always lucky...
oh...did you mean....hmm...a gentleman never kisses and tells...and neither do I...

I'll tell more later...busy trying to get caught up and back up to speed here.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2009)

19


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 19



That's awesome.    Anything else happen?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2009)

19 October 09
Welcome back to the iron!
Horizontal Upper:
Bench Press:
135*15, 135*15, 225*5, 225*4, 225*5

BO BB Rows:
135*12, 135*10, 135*8, 135*7, 135*7

Inc DB Bench Press:
50*12, 50*10, 50*8

Inc DB Rows:
50*10, 50*10, 50*10

*** Time
** Not too bad. 22 STILL feels too dam heavy... 
*** Tendonitis was flaring up a little on the rows..hence the lower #'s...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> That's awesome.  Anything else happen?


its a clue...kind of like an Angel & Demons / DaVinci code thing going...its up to you to save the planet....go.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2009)

Great to have ya back, and sounds like  you enjoyed life as you should my Friend!!! Solid workout, be careful with the elbows, it seems we all have something we have to work around, best wishes!!!

19???
1+9=*10*
She was a perfect 10 is my guess Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Great to have ya back, and sounds like you enjoyed life as you should my Friend!!! Solid workout, be careful with the elbows, it seems we all have something we have to work around, best wishes!!!
> 
> 19???
> 1+9=*10*
> She was a perfect 10 is my guess Burner!!!


hey bud! Thanks!
Well...I'm hoping I'm not topping out w/ the 225??? it just seems so heavy now...very annoying. I'm gonna keep my 'planes' workouts till end of month, then go back on my supps and go heavy, one BP per day for the next 6 weeks then back to planes and/or whole body, fast workouts...see if the strength goes up again...

Its my biceps that give me fits. Both of them. This whole getting older things is seriously over rated.

No romance on my trip.  I dunno what it is....couldn't even get a cute Euro woman to look in my general direction. Maybe I need to change my cologne?  
So...except for the no romance...had a great time. I evidently took over 500 pics. Just downloaded onto pc last night. will take about a decade to upload them...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I evidently took over 500 pics. Just downloaded onto pc last night. will take about a decade to upload them...




Just upload the ones of the scantily clad women.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey bud! Thanks!
> Well...I'm hoping I'm not topping out w/ the 225??? it just seems so heavy now...very annoying. I'm gonna keep my 'planes' workouts till end of month, then go back on my supps and go heavy, one BP per day for the next 6 weeks then back to planes and/or whole body, fast workouts...see if the strength goes up again...
> 
> Its my biceps that give me fits. Both of them. This whole getting older things is seriously over rated.
> ...


We are in recession along with the country...  

We WILL rock buddy


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 21, 2009)

Got your FB request, glad to have ya there too my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 21, 2009)

I get tendonitis when i do DE Bench........Elbows sleeves and icy hot is key


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> I get tendonitis when i do DE Bench........Elbows sleeves and icy hot is key


Might have to order some...its both biceps that kill...and the 4 women I work with in this office would LOVE that scent!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

22 October 09:

Vertical Upper:
WU w/ 10lb DB's
Seated DB Mil Press:
2 sets of 35*12, 70*3, 70*3, 45*8, 45*8

WG BW Pull Ups:
*10, *8, *7
BW Chin Ups:
*5, *5, *5

BB Shrugs:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 135*15

*** Done; someone was on pull down machine
** Think I'm done with the DB Mil Press. Getting them off my legs up to my shoulders KILLs my tendons...will have to go with BB Mil press.


ARCH! Gotcha on FB!

*** Tried to start loading my vacation pics on line...after 2 + hours....the 1st 6 still had not loaded...and I have between 400-500 pics...so...maybe not gonna get them uploaded...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

> ** Think I'm done with the DB Mil Press. Getting them off my legs up to my shoulders KILLs my tendons...will have to go with BB Mil press.



You could try Push Presses.  You can use a lot of weight AND it works your core at the same time


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> You could try Push Presses. You can use a lot of weight AND it works your core at the same time


Hey mommba-
No...I'm just saing I"m probably gonna have to cut out BD mil presses...at least heavy ones...getting the weight from leg up to ready position kills my tendons...will stick with BB presses...both press and push press. Mayby light DB arnolds as a finishing move...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 22, 2009)

Arnolds DESTROY my cuff unfortunatly!!! Great w/o Burner, take care with the injury..... Best wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Tried to start loading my vacation pics on line...after 2 + hours....the 1st 6 still had not loaded...and I have between 400-500 pics...so...maybe not gonna get them uploaded...



What do you have over there, dial-up?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What do you have over there, dial-up?


pretty much...and I only have to pay 100.00 per month for this priviledge...


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

WG pullups are pretty awesome, nice work Burnside!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks, D-
Still working up to getting my 50 reps inside 5 sets...then can start adding weight...

The arnolds would be low weight, finishing sets...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2009)

25 October 09
UPPER HORISONTAL:
Bench Press:
WU: 10lbs flyes and press, 2 sets*20 reps
135*10, 185*8, 225*6, 4 sets of: 245*3 275*2 (w/spot...all me)

BB BB Rows:
135*10, 185*5, 225*3, 225*3, 225*3, 135*10

Decline Bench Press:
225*8, 225*7, 135*15, 135*12

Machine T-Bar Rows:
4 plates*3, 3 plates*5, 2 plates*10, 1 plate*12

** Time
** Annoyed I didn't get reps w/ 275...that's what I was feeling...muscle evidently felt otherwise...will stick w/ @ least 245...get past the 225lb barrier I seem  to have.
*** Yeah...legs got dissed last week. Fixed this week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 275*2 (w/spot...all me)


 I hate those "all you" spots.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 25, 2009)

SWEET workout Burner, awesome bench my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I hate those "all you" spots.


The 1st rep went well. the 2nd...got about 1/2 up...then stalled. For a moment I thought it would start coming back down. The spotter saw this and put his hands out to catch it...which...pissed me off and I was able to muster the strength to finish the rep.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2009)

Archangel said:


> SWEET workout Burner, awesome bench my Friend!!!


Thanks Arch! Still my best BP...need to concentrate on legs and delts...and back...and tris and bis.......

..actually I thought the rows are starting to come around. I had to do the 'cheat jerk' a little to get my reps out instead of my smooth motion, but I tried to keep the down rep under control and slow..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2009)

Why are you doing a light set at the end of every exercise?


----------



## Double D (Oct 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Why are you doing a light set at the end of every exercise?



Ya ya y?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2009)

Whassssup Burner!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome back burner


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 26, 2009)

Double D said:


> Ya ya y?


'cause...I WANT TO! 
I just do it as a burn down...hit all muscle fibers? 

Archie! 

Sara.....hello..... 

So...whats the deal with your shallow people thread?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2009)

27 Oct 09
Upper Vertical (hybrid)
Standing BB Mil Press:
Bar*15, 65*10, 95*8, 95*8, 95*7

Squats:
4 sets of 135*15

Pull Ups:
*10, *8, *6

CGBP:
3 sets of 135*10

*** left arm was bothering me again...hampering the workout. 
*** Didn't make it to the gym yesterday to do legs, so hit them quick as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2009)

Bummer about your arm...Rest up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> *** left arm was bothering me again...hampering the workout.



It's just a sign of getting old.    Don't worry, it happens to all of us.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Bummer about your arm...Rest up.


"I figure I'll get all the rest I need when I'm dead."
- Wade Garrett' Road House.



I think its just a pain Im gonna have to deal with...carefully.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2009)

29 Oct 09

DEAD LIFTS:
135*12, 185*5, 225*5, 315*5, 365*3, 365*1, 385*1, 405*1, 405*1

Step Ups:
4 sets of 50*10

*** Having a shitty day. 
Got off to a bad start. Thought a bit of iron therapy was just what the doc ordered.
** Kind of one of those days that you want to say fuq this place and everybody in it...
*** no need for details...am better...
*** Haven't put up that much weight in a while...felt good. THink I drew a few looks in my direction to see if I could do it...
This could be a LONG 2+ years...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2009)

My life sux. 
Evidently the iron therapy didn't help..
My life sux.
I'm here 'atoning' for my sins...and to get out of said rut and move forward.
I just got an email...pretty much topping off a shitty day...almost the nail on the coffin...
"SHE'S" talking about getting married.
You know...the ex that I have head trama over? From WAY back when???? Yeah....
HER life seems to be fuqqin' peachy.
I KNOW...GET OVER HER....evidently...I can't.
I USED to be this guy: bold, loves life, whatever...he's gone. I feel like a shell...hollow and alone.
How do you come back from this?
I retract my earlier statement. I'm not fine. Not at all. 
I'm going to bottle this up like I do everything else and press on. 
Some day, I'll be fine...maybe back to my old, new ways...time will tell...

until then....fuq my life...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2009)

Dude..snap out of it.  NO ONE CHICK is worth what you are putting yourself through.   

There are tons of girls out there  

She's your ex -whether it was your decision or not.   Learn something from it and Move on


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, bud-
Had a moment of weakness. Am much better now.
Just kinda sux being here. 
I don't want to be here, but I can't go home...yet.
I'm good. Was gonna start next 'cycle' today, but arm is still not feeling 100%, so will just go do cardio. Tomorrow is day off, so will rest up and then will tear it up on Sunday.
Going back to: 'Cycle I':
Day 1: Chest, Bis
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: Delts, Tris
Day 4: Back

Days off: Wednesdays and Saturdays

Back on track. The 'Pity Party' is OVER
I AM THE MASTER OF MY DESTINY AND UNIVERSE.
Let's get crack-a-lackin'


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2009)

That's better.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope your Halloween was a good one!
Start my tren cycle again today! WAHOO!
Gonna BRING IT!
I'M good to go, BABY!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2009)

1 November 09

CHEST!
Bench Press:
WU: 10lbs flyes and press, 2 sets*20 reps
135*10, 185*8, 245*4, 245*3, 245*4, 245*4, 245*3

Dec Bench Press:
245*5, 245*5, 135*15, 135*15

Inc Bench Press:
135*10, 135*7, 135*5, 135*7

Inc Flyes:
2 sets of 30*10
--compound set--
Concentration Curls:
3 sets @ 20*10

** Not bad...Wsa hoping the 245 would have been 'lighter'...wsa shooting for sets of 5...next time
*** Wish I could have tapped intothat anger I was feeling the other day...315 would have gone EASY!!!

---Will walk track a few miles tonight after work


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Start my tren cycle again today!



What does that do?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2009)

you sir, will see my #'s go up a bit faster. Its andro...that shit-ball government that we have...For the People...banned pro-hormones...

I have three bottles. Its a one month 'cycle'...one month off, detox. I have my liver cleanse ready to go.
So, I'm good for the next 6 months.


I walked/jogged/ran almost 3 miles last night? We were gonna do another couple laps, but a couple choppers came in. The middle of the track aslo serves as a landig pad...and the dirt those beasts can stir up is tremendous!
Its really something t owatch a helicopter hover 30 feet in the air staying motionless...I'll have to get a pic of one doing it some day in the light...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2009)

Bench numbers look good.    Go to see you back into it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks, Moomba-
Too busy creating admin accounts to go to the gym...have an 8pm reservation with the squat rack...it bicep night..


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2009)

What kind of dosages are you taking on Tren? Ive heard some good things about it. Ive also heard it destroys your liver....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

Burner  my Friend, good lookin workout!!! Keep your chin UP and your heart Light!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2009)

Double D said:


> What kind of dosages are you taking on Tren? Ive heard some good things about it. Ive also heard it destroys your liver....


as bottle states: 19-norandrosta-4.9diene-3.17dione = 30mg 
1 pill, 3*day.

After the 1 month 'cycle' I've got a liver detox for the following month.


 off to bad start already....have already missed 2 workouts....stupid mission first crap. Tried to go the other evening after work...at 8:30pm...it was SLAMMED in there....I think the whole camp was in the gym...so turned and walked out...

I like the 1 BP/day for strength...but if I miss workouts...really throws me off my schedule...may have to just go back to planes...
Change my reps scheme per week. (read about this
week one rep range: 5
week two rep range: 8
week three rep range: 12
repeat

Might as well start this today...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2009)

5 November 09
UPPER Horizontal:
Bench Press:
WU: 10lbs flyes and press, 2 sets*20 reps
135*10, 185*8, 245*5, 275*3, 315*0, 315*1

BO BB Row:
135*10, 5 sets of 185*5

Dec Bench:
225*5, 225*5, 225*5, 225*4, 225*4

Seated Chest Supported Rows:
70lbs per arm: 3 sets * 10 reps

** Time
***Deviated from my 5*5 for bench...had a rare thing: spotter!
*** Rows might have been a little better, but wanted to make sure form was good...little to no jerking the weight off the bottom


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2009)

5 Nov 09
"supplemental"
Cardio:
walked 1.5 miles, ran 1.5 miles

Each lap is approx 1/2 mile.
Ran at best speed on the straights.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2009)

Right on brotha, you got a 315 bench! Nice!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks, D-
had to have spotter hands on. Its that mental block...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2009)

6


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2009)

6 November 09

Legs, Quad Dominant:
Leg Press:
290*15, 380*10, 5 sets 560*8

DB SLDL:
4 sets of: 50*10

** Time
** Tried to do step ups, but bench pad too soft, didn't feel safe.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> no jerking the weight off



I didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I didn't even know that was possible.


...what goes on in the 'ghan...stays in the 'ghan....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 8, 2009)

Movin some serious weight on them leg presses my Friend, thats Good Stuff there!!!

Try this for your arms since your not happy with them, please give this an honest try....

Only do direct arm movements every other week, and really focus on the bigger movements for Chest/Back and Legs, I promise you will be suprised my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Movin some serious weight on them leg presses my Friend, thats Good Stuff there!!!
> 
> Try this for your arms since your not happy with them, please give this an honest try....
> 
> Only do direct arm movements every other week, and really focus on the bigger movements for Chest/Back and Legs, I promise you will be suprised my Friend!!!


Hey buddy! Thanks!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey buddy! Thanks!



My pleasure my Friend!!! Honestly give this a try!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats on the 315!


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2009)

What supplements are you using right now?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2009)

Double D said:


> What supplements are you using right now?


A max muscle brand protein powder
creatine
tren
bcca's
and right now, GNC Men's Pack multi-vitamin

Missed a couple days in the gym..  
still have some occasional I'm in my 30's pangs in my shoulder...
Will go here in a couple hours.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2009)

So how's tricks Burns?  Getting any closer to coming back?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2009)

Droppin in to say hello my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> So how's tricks Burns? Getting any closer to coming back?


hey Py!
Every day I'm getting closer!
I did however, just sign my 2nd year contract.
I just spoke w/a girl on another contract here. she's pulling around 350k / year...so I may start hanging out w/ her as I get my certs going to learn her job for when she leaves....that can help me attain my goals SO much mo quickly.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2009)

Time to get back into the gym


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey Py!
> Every day I'm getting closer!
> I did however, just sign my 2nd year contract.
> I just spoke w/a girl on another contract here. she's pulling around 350k / year...so I may start hanging out w/ her as I get my certs going to learn her job for when she leaves....that can help me attain my goals SO much mo quickly.



Wow.  That's a lot of cheddar.  Sounds like a great opportunity!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2009)

I know...been slacking...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> she's pulling around 350k / year...



A few years of that and you should be in good financial shape for quite a while.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2009)

Happy Friday!
Just got back from the all clear...we just got bombed again. Ignorant towel-head muther fuqqers. Maybe one last bang before they scamper back across the mountains like the cowards they are.
I'm fine.
Don't know how the troops at the front gate area are. Will get that info later. We'll probably make CNN. 
No pics this time. BIG cloud of smoke. Must have gone off right outside the gate. Hopefuly none of our boys got hurt. 
Will update more later if more info comes available


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you are safe.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is the link to the story of this morning's...festivities...
Suicide attack wounds foreign troops in Kabul: police - Yahoo! News

inconsiderate pricks...they picked breakfast???? Its the best meal of the day here. The other meals on occasion are bad enough that your stomach sighs...

Luckily, I'd already had my egg white omelet and fruit and washed down with the greatest concoction known to existence: Blue Monster.
If the rags would have disrupted my favorite meal of the day...I'd have had to have gone Rambo I thru IV on them!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Glad to hear you are safe.


Thanks buddy-


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Here is the link to the story of this morning's...festivities...
> Suicide attack wounds foreign troops in Kabul: police - Yahoo! News
> 
> inconsiderate pricks...they picked breakfast???? Its the best meal of the day here. The other meals on occasion are bad enough that your stomach sighs...
> ...



No mention of civilians at the camp.  How big is the group compared to troops?  I'm assuming you get to know the people on the base.  I hope those caught up in the blast are doing well.

How is the upcoming Karzai inauguration being viewed?  Good thing, bad thing, or not likely to have an impact?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2009)

There are a lot of contractors here. I do not know any of the injured. 
We have not been given any extra briefings about the upcoming inauguration. 
Just finished a good book: Lone Survivor by Marcus Litteral. (sp) He was the last remaining SEAL that his 4 man team got wiped out in the mountains here back in '05. beyond the Patriotism and hooah!!! That is in the book...gives an insight to the kind of 'people' we are fighting here.
We are doing it wrong.
I think we need to keep with the hearts-n-minds  angle to show the kids who haven't been brainwashed that we aren't the great evil their parents portray us to be...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2009)

15 November 09

Upper Horizontal:
Bench Press:
WU: 10lbs flyes and press, 2 sets*20 reps
 135*12, 185*8, 205*8, 205*8, 205*6, 205*6

BB BO Row:
135*10, 185*8, 185*5, 135*5, 135*8

Dec Bench:
205*8, 205*8, 205*8, 205*8

** Time
*** Started fresh. Felt good. That last rep of bench at 205...failed 1/2 way up on rep 7...luckily the oh shit catches were there... 

** Must have taken too long, ran out of time...so missed last back exercise.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad your safe, great workout, and good thing for the catches huh!!! Been there, done that my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks, Arch!
Walked 5 miles last night.
Did some BW legs stuff after track: Step ups, walking lunges. Those take some energy....wow.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2009)

Got


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2009)

Got my shipment from SPorts Authority in yesterday. Got my Under Armour workout shirts in. Got the wrong dam ones.... 
I wanted the ones that are just like t-shirts...they sent the 'compressoin' one...that hug the body. That's fine well and dandy for the top....doesn't look bad...but! Also shows off the gut...in great and vivd detail...not so good. SO...get to return them.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2009)

17 November 09
Upper Vertical:
WU: 5lb raises, presses, circles
Seated DB Mil Presses:
30*12, 30*12, 4 sets of 50*8

Pull Ups:
WG*8, Supp. Grip:*8, Chins*5, WG*5  

CGBP:
4 sets 135*8

Isolation Curls:
4 sets 30*8

*** Time
*** took too long w/ the mil press. Friend tried 315 bench, helped him almost get it. 
** Little annoyed PU's were low. Was hoping for sets of 8...fell way short...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2009)

Nothing to be ashamed of, Burns.  Nice work!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2009)

Think I'm gonna pull a stewart....
Look at my options to go back to 1 BP per day.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Think I'm gonna pull a stewart....
> Look at my options to go back to 1 BP per day.



Good lookin workout, nothin to be upset there my Friend!!!

1 a day huh???
Wishin ya nothin but the best!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2009)

Arch has spoken!  

The one BP a day approach has never worked for me either.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2009)

it was my staple for many, many moons. I haven't reall seen any progress with any other workouts. #'s are staying the same, weight is the same...
I just have to make sure I do not miss any workouts or I'll get so far behind it won't be funny.
I got my boxing gear in the other day: Wrist wraps and bag gloves. Gonna rotate between track/elliptical and bag work/jump rope
Next spring will try some of those cross-fit ideas: tire flips w/ sledge hammer and other drills.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2009)

I just don't get why you feel like you HAVE to NOT miss any workouts??? I don't see why, or how your #'s are always the same with no progression???

Would you be upset if you didn't squat for 2 weeks??? Thats exactly what I did, I went from 335x21 on 11.06.09 to 365x18 today, maybe you put too much into having to be consistant my Friend, and you beat yourself up mentally over it, instead of taking it as it comes, and we both know once the mental game breaks down, the physical aspect of it is SHOT!!!

I meant it when I said you should consider a consolidated routine, concentrate ONLY on the big 3 movements (with variations) for a while, leave ALL accessory work alone, and just workout every 3-4 days, give it a honest go for a month, only 30 days, keep track of your starting weight, and then your finishing weight, I PROMISE you will be amazed and happy my Friend, not only will you improve dramaticaly, but with less time in the gym than you think you need!!!

I am not trying to upset you by any means my Friend, I sincerely hope I didn't, and if I did, please, Please accept my apology!!! Just trying to help out my Brotha from Anotha!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I just don't get why you feel like you HAVE to NOT miss any workouts??? I don't see why, or how your #'s are always the same with no progression???
> 
> Would you be upset if you didn't squat for 2 weeks??? Thats exactly what I did, I went from 335x21 on 11.06.09 to 365x18 today, maybe you put too much into having to be consistant my Friend, and you beat yourself up mentally over it, instead of taking it as it comes, and we both know once the mental game breaks down, the physical aspect of it is SHOT!!!
> 
> ...


Hey amigo! No need to appologise! I do appreciate your input, I really do, as well as all my friends here!
I've missed so many workouts here...that' why I worry about my consistancy. 
It has taken me so long to switch from the 1BP per day to my 'planes' workouts...any other workout is going to be a BIG change.
However, with my work schedule, its kind of difficult. I have tuesdays and Fridays off, so I work out on work days and keep my days off as days of rest.
I truely am hearing and listening to you.
I am going to finish up this strength month with the 1BP and then go back to planes.
I wanted to go to push/legs/pull, will have to see how that works in my schedule.
...I say 'I' alot....

besides, This poster...  gets his 1 hour break a day...I'm not gonna go sit in the d-fac (chow hall) for an hour, or go sit in my room...so to the gym it is.
So, bear with me and I'll experiment next month


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2009)

19 November 09
Johnny Bravo Workout: Chest/Bis


Bench Press:
WU: 10lbs flyes and press, 2 sets*20 reps
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 3 sets of: 275*3, 315*1, 325*1 !!!, 225*6

Dec Bench:
225*8, 225*8, 135*15, 135*15

Standing Cable Flyes:
50*10, 70*8, 50*10, 50*10

Concentration Curls:
4 sets of: 30*10

Hammer Curls:
3 sets of: 25*8

** Time
*** FELT GOOD! 325, baby! had a little help, but was mostly me. Can't wait to do it hands-off spot. 
*** The 225 for 8 reps was awesome too! Next stop: 225 for 10!
** Still thinking mostly mind blocking me. I should have had the 275 for sets of 5. First 2 reps went up quick and easy. Rep three...all gas was gone. Annoying.  


*** Side note. We are getting to do 'shout outs' to family/friends here tomorrow. It will air on stations back home. Was also told that there will be a link online that I can send out to give to all. you will be able to see lil ol me on the camera...
(hhmmmm....shoulda done my 'JB' workout before that and been all pumped up on camera...)


----------



## Pylon (Nov 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Johnny Bravo Workout: Chest/Bis



That's the best workout name I've ever seen.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2009)

You GO Johnny Bravo


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

Burner, glad to hear that my Friend!!! Hey listen, you get an hour break, you could get a consolidated routine AND 20 minutes of cardio done in 27 minutes, then have the other 33 minutes to chill out, sorry, had to plug it again, LoL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Burner, glad to hear that my Friend!!! Hey listen, you get an hour break, you could get a consolidated routine AND 20 minutes of cardio done in 27 minutes, then have the other 33 minutes to chill out, sorry, had to plug it again, LoL!!!


muhahahaha......silly rabbit!
Tricks are for kids!!!!!

Seriously...let me catch my breath! I sir, like to deal in the realm of awesome. However the Archie Realm of Awesome is a power up I have yet to achieve....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2009)

22 November 09

Delts:
WU: In honor of my friend, archie, let;s just call them 'Wings'.
Wings: 10 DB from sides, palms in, raise up touch to top.
2 sets of 15
Standing BB Mil Press:
Bar*15, 65*10, 4 sets of 95*8

Standing Lateral Raises:
30*6, 20*10, 20*10

BO Lateral Raises:
3 sets of 25*10

Dips:
*8, *8

CGBP:
184*4, 185*4, 135*10

Inc DB Arm Extension:
2 sets: 20*10

*** OWIE! Man, I'm getting OLD! My delts were screaming all the way thru. Not in a good screaming kind of way.
*** I've got some COQ10 coming. That may help. 
*** Might have to put tris w/ chest or back...I could barely stand to do dips after the delts today...very annoying.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2009)

Good lookin workout my Friend, LOVE the name, thanks for the plug, LoL!!!

Take it easy on them delts my Friend, how about splitting like this :

Chest/Biceps
Legs/Delts
Back/Triceps

give them delts some rest after pounding them, just my 2 cents Brotha!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin workout my Friend, LOVE the name, thanks for the plug, LoL!!!
> 
> Take it easy on them delts my Friend, how about splitting like this :
> 
> ...



I had thought about putting the tris after back too!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2009)

23 November 09
BACK:
DEADS!
135*12, 185*8, 225*5, 315*5, 315*5, 315*5

BW Pull Ups:
*10, *8, *5, *5, *5, *3 = 36.....

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 205*3, 205*3 

Hammer Strength (I think) Single Arm Lever Pull Downs:
45 per side:
4 sets of 15

*** Time. 
*** Lower back was feeling the deads pretty good. Affected the BO Rows.
*** Pull Ups still suck...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2009)

nice Deads B.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> nice Deads B.


Thanks buddy-
Kinda nice to see people in my peripheral watching me doing them.
You just say to yourself:
Yes, they are called dead lifts. You SHOULD be doing them...now back to your partial bench presses and I'll be out of the squat rack...er...curling station soon for you...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> *Think I'm gonna pull a stewart*....
> Look at my options to go back to 1 BP per day.


 
you know, I don't know whether I should be honored that my indecisiveness has made its way to becoming an IM terminology, or whether I should  you over the head!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2009)

...you could always come over to this desert oasis and make that determination at that point....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

25 November 09
Johnny Bravo Workout: Chest/Bis


Bench Press:
WU: 10lbs flyes and press, 2 sets*20 reps
135*15, 185*8, 225*6, 5 sets of: 275*3

Inc Bench Press:
135*10, 185*5, 185*4, 185*6

Dec Bench Press:
4 sets 185*8

Concentration Curls:
3 sets of 35*10

Hammer Curls:
25*5

*** Time...actually ran over
** Felt good w/ the 275! 
** last set of Dec Bench was w/ a spot. hands-off, but was there just in case
** Stopped that set of hammers. Tendons started to scream.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

...there I was....
minding my own business prior to the gym, sucking down a loco mocho. (dfac coffee w/ hot chocolate pack) prior to heading to the gym.
One of my NCO's come over for whatever unknown reason and started on something.
Somehow, got on to my physique.
??? 
Something about I have big arms. (No I don't)
and my shoulders are nice, but my chest is small.
WTF? 
So my immediate resposes were:
1) Fuck you 
2) you're gay for even commenting on my chest 
3)...let's see..what else? FU...check. Gay...check. Oh yeah: YOU'RE MOTHER! 

...then after the workout, I hit the shower...and had to check myself in the mirror...I do in fact, have a chest. Silly bastard. 

But was a good motivational before my benching...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2009)

Next time invite him to workout with you .....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Next time invite him to workout with you .....



My thoughts exactly.  Then see how much said clown continues to chirp.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2009)

and last but certainly not least, have a happy one buddy!  they feeding you well over there on this wonderful occasion?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Next time invite him to workout with you .....


tried that. No-go.

I just looked at him and said: How 'bout coming to the gym w/ me, I'll 'effin crush you.



...true story


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> and last but certainly not least, have a happy one buddy! they feeding you well over there on this wonderful occasion?


Hey Stew! Thanks!
Yeah, it looks like they are preparing a feast for us here.
Not TV in the office to watch a game or the parade, but will be good to go.
Hope you and your family have a great day!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2009)

Great workouts Burner, Keep it up!!! You want I should smite him??? LoL!!!

Happy Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Archie!
No smiting necesarry ATT, thanks!
I got this.....




OHHHHHHHH......JUST...FINISHED....
EATING.....FULL....nap time.....

Get some coffee in about an hour...in the gym in two....work it out!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2009)

28 November 09

Squats!
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 315*3, 315*3, 225*10, 225*4, 225*9

*** Blech
*** in my mind...I was prepped and ready to battle w/ the big weights. Was hoping to at least glimpse into he realm of Archie and D....
*** The want was there, the strength was sort of there, BUT! The lower back was having none of it. 
** NOPE don't have a belt. 
*** Was gonna relax a bit and try some step ups, but lower back...was having none of it.
*** 315 didn't feel too bad for not having put up that weight in MONTHS. just wish it was for at least sets of 5. But, Will get there. 
*** 405, here I come, baby!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice job on the 315


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2009)

29 November 09

DELTS:
WU: Stretch non weighted

Seated Arnold Presses:
25*15, 40*10, 40*10
Seated DB Mil Press:
60*5, 60*5, 25*10

BO Lateral Raises:
3 sets of 25*10

Standing Lateral Raises
2 sets of 25*10

*** Delts were hurting; done
*** Do to said hurting delts, no tris


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Good numbers, Burns.

And don't worry about not having a belt for squats.  You're better off without it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ** NOPE don't have a belt.




Unless your pants are going to fall down, you should be OK.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Unless your pants are going to fall down, you should be OK.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

Great workouts my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2009)

...so...today is the day....been breathing in and out now for 39 years.
Allow me to soak in my domain....
eh..not bad, better then some worse than others...overall, a good life.
But...39????? Blech.
I don't look 39, I don't feel 39...and ask anybody around me...I surely don't ACT 39...
Think I will tell people I'm 33.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2009)

Happy bday old man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2009)

In that case, Happy 33rd Birthday!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...so...today is the day....been breathing in and out now for 39 years.
> Allow me to soak in my domain....
> eh..not bad, better then some worse than others...overall, a good life.
> But...39????? Blech.
> ...



I feel like I've read this somewhere else....  

Haps, dude.


----------



## katt (Dec 1, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I feel like I've read this somewhere else....
> 
> Haps, dude.





Hey Burner.... I'll trade you ages....   I like yours better


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2009)

Eh don't worry about it big guy, we're all the same age around here give or take a few years (or many in TT's case ), we all don't feel our age, and we certainly all don't look our ages, so screw it, we'll all be 33 forever

Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks all!
Hey PY! Of course you did....was so nice, had to post it twice...

Was a pretty good day, being here. Slept in...dinked around, got a couple things done, watched a couple movies, then friends threw a little party. Pizza, cake....the usual. 
Back to the iron today.

KAT- woulda guessed you were only 33 to begin with....
(she's handly with knife and gun...ALWAYS be nice to her...)

I'll see if I can get some pics uploaded later


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...there I was....
> minding my own business prior to the gym, sucking down a loco mocho. (dfac coffee w/ hot chocolate pack) prior to heading to the gym.
> One of my NCO's come over for whatever unknown reason and started on something.
> Somehow, got on to my physique.
> ...




maybe you need another opinion. send me some shirtless pics n i'll give them a look


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey my Friend, sent you a Happy Birthday on your Bday, hope ya got it!!! 39??? Hell, I HIT 40, age is ONLY a number, we won't ever let it get to us...................RIGHT???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey arch!
I go it, thanks!
I'm doing pretty well overall, but the being 39, never married, no kids thing is kinda bugging me. Who knows.
....3 workouts behind....ugg....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2009)

3 Dec 09

Horizontal Push:
(I'm 3 days behind schedule)
WU: 2 sets 20 DB Inc Flyes and Press
Inc DB Bench Press:
50*12, 75*10, 100*5, 100*5, 100*5

DB Rack Supported Rows:
50*12, 100*5, 100*5, 100*5

DB Bench Press:
100*5, 100*5, 50*12, 50*12

** Time
** Somewhere took too long. missed last back exercise and bis/tris.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

39!!!!!  WHOLLEEEYYY SHITTT!   I thought you where only 33...


Damn.....   




yeah, uh huh... I should talk


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

Great work on the dumbells, man! Looks like a strongpoint


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2009)

Getting a hell of alot stronger!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Definatly Strong workout my Friend!!! Hey........... Don't be down on yourself for that, we each live out life the only way we can, your doin Great, keep your chin up and heart light, You'll fulfill whatever you need to Brother, have faith and confidence!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2009)

katt said:


> 39!!!!! WHOLLEEEYYY SHITTT! I thought you where only 33...
> 
> 
> Damn.....
> ...


you didn't get the memo? I AM only 33......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Gaz-
Thanks....100's are all they have here. I'll be working my way up to sets of 12.
i'm still trying to figure the less pain on my delts: BB or DB...both were un-nice to my right delt.....this gettin older bit kinda blows...sheesh....when I do get to be 39...I'm gonna be an old man....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2009)

Double D said:


> Getting a hell of alot stronger!


Thanks D-
I've gotten most of my strength back in most lifts...I'm definately a whole lot better than when I first got here.
...if I EVER take a lay off like that again....find me. Punch me in the face and remind me to thank you. 

Hey Arch! Again...thanks for the inspirational sage advice!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2009)

6 December 09

Delts /Tris
Warm Up: WINGS!  
2 sets, 10lb plates
Seated Arnold Presses: 
30*12, 40*10
Seated DB Mil Press: 
4 sets 60lbs @ 60lbs
Seated Arnold Presses: 
25*15

Seated DB Lat Raises: 
3 sets 10*10 wow......

Standing BO DB Lat Raises:
2 Sets: 45*8

DB Shrugs:
2 sets: 85*8

CGBP:
3 sets: 135*10
DIPS: 
2 sets of 8

*** Time
***Not bad. Delts were screaming again...pondred if should have used the 60's or stay lower. Was gonna do 3 sets of push press w/ BB, but someone was on the curl rack.
*** Those seated lat raises were harder...strict form...and stupid delts....hope I work thru this...
*** Still waiting for dips to improve. Shoulders are mucking with those too

*** Was gonna do my last two sets of either press downs or some sort of tri ext, but a couple guys I knew were doing some HORRIBLE benching. I had to intervene and give a couple pointers, which sucked up my remaining time.
** Getting pretty brisk at night, but will try and hit the track a few laps this evening.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2009)

Excellent workout!!! I hear ya on the dips, how far down do ya go??? My shoulder SCREAMS if I go below parallel with the upper arms, I say forget the stretch, does nothing for me but take ALL the tension off my chest and forces it on my shoulders, not a good recipe for a successful set imo!!! I also keep my chin down into my chest and try to keep my elbows flared out and by only going down to parallel, it keeps CONSTANT burning tension on the Chest ... Give that a shot and let me know my Friend, wishin ya nothin but the best!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Arch!
Thanks-
I take them down to parallel or a little past. Was reading somewhere that proper form is to go down past and where bicep reaches forearm...which means I need to go low...

Doesn't leaning forward put more emphasis on the chest? I try to stay as upright as possible and elbows in...to keep it on the tris.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...if I EVER take a lay off like that again....find me. Punch me in the face and remind me to thank you.



Just preserving this for future use.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Arch!
> Thanks-
> I take them down to parallel or a little past. Was reading somewhere that proper form is to go down past and where bicep reaches forearm...which means I need to go low...
> 
> Doesn't leaning forward put more emphasis on the chest? I try to stay as upright as possible and elbows in...to keep it on the tris.



Ooops, my bad here, I was thinking you where doin them for chest!!! You are correct, I look up and with the elbows in (almost exagerated trying to touch elbows behind back) and go as low as possible, which with the elbows in should only allow right at parallel or SLIGHTLY lower without torking the shoulder!!! Just be careful, and as usual............... Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Burnside, you are getting noticeably stronger! I love the consistency.


----------



## katt (Dec 8, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks D-
> 
> ...if I EVER take a lay off like that again....find me. Punch me in the face and remind me to thank you.



I think we all think this after we come back.... I know I am right now


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Just preserving this for future use.


Duly Noted, sir....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2009)

Double D said:


> Hey Burnside, you are getting noticeably stronger! I love the consistency.


Thanks, D! Now...to get this 40lbs of extra...insulation off...I'll be good to go!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2009)

katt said:


> I think we all think this after we come back.... I know I am right now


I...would...NEVER..want to punch you in the face...not as strong, tuff and well versed in weapons as you are....just saying...
  

(beyond the fact that boys don't hit girls)
Its in the rule book.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Ooops, my bad here, I was thinking you where doin them for chest!!! You are correct, I look up and with the elbows in (almost exagerated trying to touch elbows behind back) and go as low as possible, which with the elbows in should only allow right at parallel or SLIGHTLY lower without torking the shoulder!!! Just be careful, and as usual............... Best Wishes my Friend!!!


Hey arch! Thanks!
Yeah I...i do dips for tris.
I try to keep chest out of it...same w/ CGBP. I try and keep the weight lighter, and keep elbows tucked as best as possible


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2009)

...Wednesday rant...
NEW RULE! 
GYM TIME: 1530 hours.
Will NOT do any on-site trouble shooting of customer's computer issues after 1510 hours....espeically after taking some sort of caffeine boost. (coffee, red bull, etc)

Needless to say was a bit high on the caffeine. Call came in...1517 hours. Should have been a fairly quick fix. NOPE. Turned out to be a different situation that required me to be on site till a smidge after 4pm. If you are not in the gym by 1535 hours...fogedabouddit.
gets too busy.
I'm already behind...was going to have to do a horizontal plane to get chest and back worked out...now have to to do: chest/back and legs.
We'll see what tomorrow brings.....
going away party for troops leaving our unit after work...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like you need some workouts that you can do when the gym is busy instead of NOT GOING.  

Not sure if I've told you about this site before but RossTraining.com Blog has good very good info.   I actually bought his book "Infinite Intensity" back in 2006.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...now have to to do: chest/back and legs.
> ...



Sounds like a full body workout to me.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2009)

Not sure if I ever offered (LMAO), but What about a HIT routine my Friend???

Seriously, would take you 5-7 minutes to do an abbreviated FB routine that would CRUSH it!!!


----------



## katt (Dec 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Not sure if I ever offered (LMAO), but What about a HIT routine my Friend???
> 
> Seriously, would take you 5-7 minutes to do an abbreviated FB routine that would CRUSH it!!!



Yeah,,, we tried that a while back..  It was alot harder that I ever imagined it would be, but what a time saver!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2009)

10 December:
UPPER Horizontal:
WU: 
2 sets of 15: Flyes/Presses/arm rotations w/ 5lb weights

Bench Press:
135*12, 185*10, 225*10!!  315*5!!, 225*4, 225*4, 185*15

BO BB Row:
135*10, 135*10, 3 sets of 185*5, 135*10

Standing Cable Flyes:
4 sets High 'Most muscular' at 50*10

Machine WG T-Bar Row:
135*5, 90*8, 45*15

** Time
**Still took too long. bench was good. Was considering staying at the 225 for reps or go up...got 5, baby! Shoulder is tweakinng though...and I still warmed it up.... 
*** Didn't have wraps, so didn't try going too heavy on rows. Felt it a little on left bicep...
*** Will get caught up and tracking again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds like you need some workouts that you can do when the gym is busy instead of NOT GOING.
> 
> Not sure if I've told you about this site before but RossTraining.com Blog has good very good info. I actually bought his book "Infinite Intensity" back in 2006.


just added to favorites. Will read it when I get some time.
Thank you


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


>


Thank you...thank you....back wtih a roar!


Do have a question for all my friends....ok 2.
1) WTF is this rep power thing?
2) My right shoulder, and thinking more rotator cuff...ssems to be really less than spectacularly happy with me at the moment. The one good thing about my days off, was the uncomfortable feeling it had went away....to be replaced today. Just slammed some ibuprofrin...sleeping may be fun tonight.
So....question:
anybody have some good ideas to ease this back to 100%?
Guessing IM' gonna have to back off heavy chest days....just do reps w/ light weight...    ?
Anything else?
One of my ultimate goals before I leave here is to bench at least 365....preferably 400. But, if this doesn't clear up...never gonna get there.

Ok...basic stats:
Right now:
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 220lbs  
Waist: 38"  

2 rep, non-spot...just how Ijudge max effort lifts. Mike's Rules
Bench Press: 325
Standing Mil Press: 140
BB Row: 265
Pull Up: 10 reps
SQUATS! 315...no spotter...don't know max
Deads: 405

Target Goal:
Height: 6'2" (I know...a guy can dream...)
Weight: 180lbs 
Waist: 32"

2 rep, non-spot...just how Ijudge max effort lifts. Mike's Rules
Bench Press: 405
Standing Mil Press: 225
BB Row: 315-365
Pull Up: BW+ 100lbs
SQUATS! 465
Deads: 505

Difference:
Height: 5'9" (same)
Weight: 40lbs
Waist: 6???

2 rep, non-spot...just how Ijudge max effort lifts. Mike's Rules
Bench Press: 80lbs
Standing Mil Press: 85lbs
BB Row: 100lbs
Pull Up: 100lbs
SQUATS! 90lbs
Deads: 100lbs


I believe I can attain this if I can over come these injuries.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2009)

I think you should pick one goal.  

"Weight/inch loss"    OR   Strength gains.

They are hard to do at the same time.   What is more important to you?    If it were me.....I would do Weight/inch loss first then start focusing on strength after you have achieved your first goal.  Obviously you may not be able to press 405 when you weigh 180 but you will look much better than you do now.  

YOU have to decide which direction you want to go.


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, you really can't do both effectively, can you?? 

That's funny to hear about your shoulder issue, because today when we were doing our first set of flat bench, my left shoulder was getting a tweak in it, so I went lighter (not that I was lifting heavy in the first place  )  but anyway, I was like  WTF????  I've never had any issues before..


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2009)

Cut back on the amount of abuse your shoulder takes is all I can say...

Try doing half the amount of sets for starters...

Seperate shoulders from Chest...

HONESTLY...
CUT first, like YM said, you will be happier cut down, and more than likely feel better as well as look better to my Friend!!!

And...

PLEASE look into Heavy Duty, you would fit perfectly into it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

katt said:


> Yeah, you really can't do both effectively, can you??
> 
> That's funny to hear about your shoulder issue, because today when we were doing our first set of flat bench, my left shoulder was getting a tweak in it, so I went lighter (not that I was lifting heavy in the first place  ) but anyway, I was like WTF???? I've never had any issues before..


Hey! Yeah! Be careful...us 30-somethings need to take care in our efforts....

Thanks all! In the military (Army) world: Hooah!
which actually breaks down to: HUA
Heard
Understood
Ackknowledged.

went to the TMC yesterday. Doc checked me over, said not rotator, just strained delts....so as I thought, rest it...go lighter and build it back up.

I know...I know....can't really build and burn at same time....
But! I COULD bench 345/almost squat 405 and dead 405 when i used to weigh 180...

So, yes...I'm listening..I'm also stubborn. I'm going to do my 1 month strength, 2 months burn cycles...figure: 2 steps forward, 1 step back. 

I've made up my mind and started this am: Woke up early and walked 2 miles on the track prior to work. Shins didn't like it, as I hadn't done that in a month, but will pick up the pace to interval in a week. Also going to go to 0500hours aerobics....
Gonna meet up w/ that guy I met to go over technique on working the heavy bag/jump rope a few nights per week.
I think I have about a week or so left on my strength cycle, then go back to planes, HIIT (for me) for 2 months after that...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Arch! I do break up chest/delts. usually have 2-3 days in between those 2 workouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Burner. I see you have made a ton of progress lately. That's great! 

Yeah, like the others said, you can't gain strength and lose weight at the same time... unless you use "supplements" which of course is out of the question. .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Burner. I see you have made a ton of progress lately. That's great!
> 
> Yeah, like the others said, you can't gain strength and lose weight at the same time... unless you use "supplements" which of course is out of the question. .



The "supplements" are probably legal over there


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

that's mexico sir...

Have I mentioned I'm stubborn???? I want strength...but small waist....ggrrr....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> that's mexico sir...
> 
> Have I mentioned I'm stubborn???? I want strength...but small waist....ggrrr....



That goes for just about EVERYBODY on this board


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

dam..that sounded like a caught a little bit of the ghey....
Strength and lean.
Much better.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Burner. I see you have made a ton of progress lately. That's great!
> 
> Yeah, like the others said, you can't gain strength and lose weight at the same time... unless you use "supplements" which of course is out of the question. .


Hey bud! Thanks! Good to see ya back!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

Great start my Friend, wishin ya nothin but the best!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dam..that sounded like a caught a little bit of the ghey...



Don't worry.  Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## the other half (Dec 12, 2009)

so burner, when u get the small waist are you going to be tucked and taped also?????  
on a serious note, i hear ya, i just always tell myself that im bulking so i can build strength and that my waist is really a 28 under all my padding. some day we will both be there.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm gonna be a born-again man-beast...yeah, that's it! 
Something like that...

So far, walked 3 laps (1.5 miles) and ran the straights the last lap (1/2 mile)
Went tothe gym, was PACKED...will  try again this evening...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

Burner, sorry for just saying what I got, sent ya a message with website, here it is again...

Accu-Measure FatTrack Digital Body Fat Caliper


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't worry. Your secret is safe with me.


What did I miss? Did Burner come out of the closet? 

My "ex' brother in law is gay. Years ago, he helped us move from an apt to the house we bought. He took it upon himself to pick up a heavy TV we had stored in the closet. I saw him struggling as he was backing out. I didn't realize he had the TV. He said loudly "I AM COMING OUT OF THE CLOSET!". I said 'oh really?'. He dropped the set and we both laughed so hard we couldn't even talk for about 10 minutes.

True story.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> What did I miss? Did Burner come out of the closet?
> 
> My "ex' brother in law is gay. Years ago, he helped us move from an apt to the house we bought. He took it upon himself to pick up a heavy TV we had stored in the closet. I saw him struggling as he was backing out. I didn't realize he had the TV. He said loudly "I AM COMING OUT OF THE CLOSET!". I said 'oh really?'. He dropped the set and we both laughed so hard we couldn't even talk for about 10 minutes.
> 
> True story.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> What did I miss? Did Burner come out of the closet?
> 
> My "ex' brother in law is gay. Years ago, he helped us move from an apt to the house we bought. He took it upon himself to pick up a heavy TV we had stored in the closet. I saw him struggling as he was backing out. I didn't realize he had the TV. He said loudly "I AM COMING OUT OF THE CLOSET!". I said 'oh really?'. He dropped the set and we both laughed so hard we couldn't even talk for about 10 minutes.
> 
> True story.


so...if I played the gay angle...maybe I could get some women to try and 'convert' me...or...people would think I'm gay and that would definatately be a backfire to my plan...epic fail...


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 14, 2009)

^ 

Hows it going, Burner?


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> What did I miss? Did Burner come out of the closet?
> 
> My "ex' brother in law is gay. Years ago, he helped us move from an apt to the house we bought. He took it upon himself to pick up a heavy TV we had stored in the closet. I saw him struggling as he was backing out. I didn't realize he had the TV. He said loudly "I AM COMING OUT OF THE CLOSET!". I said 'oh really?'. He dropped the set and we both laughed so hard we couldn't even talk for about 10 minutes.
> 
> True story.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2009)

Burner, hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

16 Dec 09

Hybrid:
delts/legs

Seated DB Mil Presses:
WU: Wings
Arnold Presses: 25*15, 35*12, 45*10, 3 sets 65*5

Step Ups:
90lbs (45plate per hand) 3 sets of 10

Smith Machine Behind Seated Mil Press:
3 sets: 50*12

Dec CGBP:
2 sets 135*10

*** hmmm...not best workout, but I finally got back in the gym. 
*** BHN presses were ok. Didn't take it lower than eye level as per archie!

** Didn't make it to squats. Rack opened, but starte dto feel kinda pukey, so called it.

** Track was a rough one too...got one whopping lap in. (1/2) mile. Shins were throbbing. Slowing down/speeding up didn't help.

***Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Gaz! How's things?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2009)

Next time the squat rack is tied up, try a combo exercise:

Barbell Clean / Front Squat / Push Press

This will hit your shoulders and legs at the same time (and still make you pukey!!)   You should be able to handle 135 x 6-10 reps. 

Crank out 4 sets of that, then throw in some DB lunges (or step ups)  and call it a day 

DB Thrusters are another good delt/leg combo exercise.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

you rock, Moomba! I was already pukey, hence I did not attempt the squats.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

Good lookin return my Friend!!! How do your shoulders feel???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Arch! No worse for wear. Maybe becuase I didn't do any lat rasises this time?
Will take it easy on next chest day too. There is still a dull pain every day. Annoying.

Did another whopping mile again this am...left shin was tightening up on me again...not in the least bit tired...just can't walk w/out much discomfort. last straightaway, I sprinted it and then went back to the room. VERY annoying. Tomorrow is a day off. Will mosey around the track to see if I can walk it out.
My shoes were new a few months ago and only been walking the track w/ them and lighht running, so shouldn't have come to end of life yet...anywhere near.
I'll try some more stretching exercises next time.
Today: dead lift day! WAHOO! See how I feel whether to go big or do reps.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2009)

17 December 09
BACK:

DEADS:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 365*3, 365*3

Pull Ups:
*10, *7, *7

*** Time. 
*** Deads took longer than I thought.
*** I think Pull Ups are getting a little better.


----------



## the other half (Dec 17, 2009)

have u tried putting anything like icehot on your shins before you cardio, i had to do that when i played basketball, it helped, but i smelled like an old person afterwards.

good looking deads, and you did 10 pull ups. shit after gaining weight this summer i dont think i can do 5.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> *** Deads took longer than I thought.



Deads, especially heavy deads, take a lot out of you.  Better to rest a little longer and do them right, than to rush through them and screw up your back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Deads, especially heavy deads, take a lot out of you. Better to rest a little longer and do them right, than to rush through them and screw up your back.


Sage advice from the poster formally known as..... (can I say it TT?), Captain Deadlift! Sorry couldn't resist, you know what you are talking about.

Great advice. You have to respect the deadlift like no other movement. It can build you up, but it can really hurt you if you are not careful.


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2009)

Deads are pretty strong brotha man. My deads take me FOREVER as well. They just take so much out of a person!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

GREAT Deads and pullups my Friend!!! Glad the shoulder feels ok too!!! Just take it slow, and always do the cuff work!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks everybody!
I'm going to do upper horizontal today....take it easy on my chest...
I will NOT go heavy on chest...
I will NOT go heavy on chest...
I will NOT go heavy on chest...
I will NOT go heavy on chest...
I will NOT go heavy on chest...
I will NOT go heavy on chest...

Shoulder is ok....just a dull discomfort
I got tagged in a couple pics on face book...arms look like I go to the gym, but also still look about 6 months preggers....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2009)

the other half said:


> have u tried putting anything like icehot on your shins before you cardio, i had to do that when i played basketball, it helped, but i smelled like an old person afterwards.
> 
> good looking deads, and you did 10 pull ups. shit after gaining weight this summer i dont think i can do 5.


I'll give that a whirl in the morning. Thanks!
I could barely do 1 pull up when I first got back into the weight room here...still shy of my 50 reps within 5 sets. That's a goal before I can start adding weights to my pull ups again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2009)

Taking some time off  ??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2009)

Where is Burner Man?


----------



## katt (Dec 23, 2009)

Probably partying it up for Christmas???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2009)

Burner?  Where are you?

Merry Christmas Buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey! Merry Christmas!
Can't get to the site from the office. Will have to address that tomorrow w/ friend. every time I try to log on it states its down. I see from the room its not. 
 haven't been in the gym since last workout. trying to give shoulder rest. it doesn't hurt like it did, but still annoys me. I can gurantee it will fire up again next time I do chest, no matter what the weight...guess I'll have to get used to the pain.
Also been studying for my security + exam. I dumped first try. 2nd test is on Tuesday. I've NEVER dont good on a Comptia exam....Microsoft...rocked it. And I have to have sec+ for my job here. DoD regs. Stupid crap. need toget this done so I can start on my CCNA. I'll start back on Thursday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello.....This is the gym.    Where are you ???

LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2009)

McFly?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey everybody! Happy New year!
It seems the network Nazis have made this site accessable again! WAHOO! Life is again...good.
I'm going back to the gym today. Light weight stuff. 
Off to a good start. I retook my Sec+ exam on the 31st..and PASSED...going to knock out Server+  real quick and then get busy with the CCNA certification...
I leave for Dubai on the 7th! WAHOO! Will take much photos! Will post on FB.

Have been getting up @ 0500 and hitting the elliptical for 25mins in the mornings.
The air is just too dirty to be outside. 
Will do another week @ 25mins then work up to 45 minutes.
Lift in the afternoons and then do some boxing or such a few nights after work.
I WILL drop at LEAST 30 lbs prior to my home trip in July. So, must work on dropping 5lbs a month...should be able to do that.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

2 Jan 10!
FIRST WORKOUT OF YEAR! WAHOO!
Was less than steller...but after two weeks out...and no tren 'IN"....things felt...heavy.
BTW: STEW! TREN seems to work. That last chest workout I did, I nailed 225 for set of 10 and 315 for 5...today was struggling wiht 225 for 5...just saying.

UPPER HORIZONTAL:
WU: 15lb DB Flyes and Press: 2 sets of 15
Bench Press: 135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*4, 225*4  

BO BB Rows:
4 sets of: 135*10

*** Time
*** Shoulder feels good.
*** Still took too much time. But, wanted to take it easy 1st day back.

**Sleep schedule was off due to the 1st. barely woke up in time to hit th3e shower and get to work...will be at gym @0500 tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, Burns!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2010)

hey buddy! Good to see ya!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2010)

Merry New Year !

How goes?


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

When did you start taking Tren?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> TREN seems to work. That last chest workout I did, I nailed 225 for set of 10 and 315 for 5...today was struggling wiht 225 for 5...just saying.



But isn't it depressing when you see strength drops like that?  I know people take "stuff" to get stronger, but if you can't maintain it, what's the point?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey!
Katt-
I did first time in April/May and then finishing up 2nd 'cycle'.


Hey Trips- I think it was mental as well as being out of the gym for two weeks that also affected the weight. I've got about a weeks worth of the stuff left, so will take it after I get back from my pass, then off for a month or so then hit it again. I've got two bottles left.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey everybody! Happy New year!
> It seems the network Nazis have made this site accessable again! WAHOO! Life is again...good.
> I'm going back to the gym today. Light weight stuff.
> Off to a good start. I retook my Sec+ exam on the 31st..and PASSED...going to knock out Server+ real quick and then get busy with the CCNA certification...
> ...


I just saw this post buddy....  that all sounds awesome!  Sounds like you are having a good start to 2010!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

katt said:


> When did you start taking Tren?


I think he means a prohormone that has 'Tren' in it's name.

I seriously doubt our boy is injecting trenbolone acetate or trenbolone enanthate.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey JD!
Thanks!
Yeah, its called Tren by American Labs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm off to Dubai for 4 days.
See y'all when I get back!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2010)

Have fun and post some pics when you return


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2010)

Travel safe!  Bring me back something pretty!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> I'm off to Dubai for 4 days.
> See y'all when I get back!
> Have a great weekend!


Have FUN buddy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey!
AM back.
Good to go...more or less...stomach is realizing I'm back here...and plus  think I have a 'bug' so its revolting against me. Will go to bed early tonight. See if the extra sleep helps.
had a good time. I had my friend shoot some 'now' pics...will post them....just so you know...I look bad....pretty 'boyant'...but I have 5 months to drop as much lard as can. Target drop: 40lbs. That will be 8lbs a month....may be really hard for me.
If I can maintain my muscle mass and just go really intensive on both the weights and cardio....and...<cough> diet...we'll see.
I'll put the trip pics up on face book when I can.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome back!   Now post some workouts


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok...am back....good to go.
Was supposed to start off this year with a roar and go from there. I have, however fallen upon my face, as it were.
Good news: Shoulder isn't really hurting any more.
bad news: feels like I'm back to square one...again.
So...to impale myself on the pole of shame...i took 'progress pics'.
As if now, I'm roughly
5'9"
223 lbs
Max Bench: 325
Max Squat: 325
Max Dead Lift: 405
max Standing Mil press: 135
Max Pull Ups: BW*10

...so....strength is ok...
NOW....to see if I can keep it while I go about burning off 40lbs. 
Target weight: 185lbs.
Getting back into pre-work cardio (5 days a week)
afternoon lifting
and evening activities. walking, boxing, etc.
backig off soda. One Monster in the AM and maybe.....one in the day....maybe. or a cup of coffee pre-workout
so...be gentle on pics.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2010)

where are they fatso?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2010)

DeadBolt said:


> where are they fatso?


Oh, that was so wrong 

Like I have room to talk.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2010)

DeadBolt said:


> where are they fatso?



  Nice support group you have here B.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice support group you have here B.


eh...not too worried about it....he's just jealous that I travel the world and in his spare time, he jams his hands up dead animals asses...



Hiya, DB! 

stupid SLOW internet wasn't letting me update ...will try again...as well as go back to that place...big room...weights...oh yeah...a gym. Will start out medium and work up.
5 months....40lbs...no pressure.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2010)

OK...be gentle...very not happy w/ how I look/feel.
I've got most of my strength back...so I'm hoping to hold on to much of it while I work on burning off 40lbs...
dropping sodas down to my 1 morning monster, have to redouble my efforts to keep away from sugars...
more protein...less carbs, etc....

gonna do the am cardio, afternoon lifting and evening walking and boxing...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2010)

You have a good base B.  Focus on your diet  (easier said than done).


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, Moomba!
I'm just annoyed I let myself get to this...
..and I feel like I'm about the same as I was this time last year


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2010)

You have got a damn good base!  I'm like you, we have to focus on diet.... we are already doing the training.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2010)

ok....TODAY...is the day I go back...

As the saying goes: Today is the first day of the rest of your life.

YESTERDAY....was the 1st car bombing outside the compound of the year. Its all over the internet news. Idiot towels claim they killed 25 service members and blew up 3 tanks....yeah...they killed 'Ghannis...we don't even HAVE any tanks here....
Cold front is coming in, so may be winter will show up and these goat blowers may scamper up over the mountains and cower in their caves for the season.
It was a pretty big blast. Maybe a couple hundred yards from my connex. (my 9*7 'house') BOOM! Shook the crap out of the place...
FUQ! Grabbed my shoes, my jacket and my cell and was all ass-holes and elbows to the bunker at the end of the row.
I WISH they'd let us be armed...I'd even have my own weapon...and invest into my own M4...if these goat blowers would actually storm this place...be nice to not have to rely on some of the clowns here. There are some high speed troops here. Others....not so much. 
Other than that...I'm just peachy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are the pics


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow.......that's close to home.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2010)

....ehh.....customers....service before self....crap.
WAS supposed to lift this afternoon...had my big cup of coffee....thinking of the deads and front squats that awaited me....10 minutes prior to walking out the door, one of my friends, a Major....walks in and says he can't access email. (I have that rule that I don't get involved w/ customers 15 minutes prior to my gym time for this exact reason....except this guy is a friend...) So....had to go to his shop and get him back on line, not before having to stop at another shop and get another users' .pst set back up in his email 
Result: missed dam gym window. Troops are starting to get ready to leave...more troops here....even more crowded in gym.
bah.
Am throwing darts with my Frnech friend. Too bad she's married. Pretty cool 'chick' to hang out with. Did I mention she's French? Ohh-la-la...
I'm gonna have to go in the mornings.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, you had a lot to deal with last week!



Burner02 said:


> Too bad she's married. Pretty cool 'chick' to hang out with. Did I mention she's French? Ohh-la-la...


How married is she???  j/k don't want to mess with a married woman...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> ok....TODAY...is the day I go back...
> 
> As the saying goes: Today is the first day of the rest of your life.
> 
> ...



I'd want to be armed as well. Served in the Navy for five years, but the worst fear I had was of us running aground in some _peaceful _port.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow, you had a lot to deal with last week!
> 
> *
> How married is she???*  j/k don't want to mess with a married woman...



Yes, _doherdoherdoher _you should never _doherdoherdoher _mess with a married woman. That _doherdoherdoher _would be _doherdoherdoher _very wrong.


Okay, _OKAY!_ *j/k* ​


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> How married is she???  j/k don't want to mess with a married woman...



A more important question is how close is he to where you are?


----------



## the other half (Feb 2, 2010)

hey burner, glad to see  you are still breathing. reading about all the fun you are having makes my drama feel pretty petty.
good luck over there and hope u make it back stateside soon.

liked your pics, maybe u,me and jersey should start a little competition to help get our butts to were we want and should be.

good luck with the workouts when u get them in.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey-
I'm here....stupid network is playing dumb again and can't log on from work.
been a few times...man...feels like I'm back to square one...not going heavy....babying the shoulder. But, I'm going.


her husband is in Nice, France. She and I hang out, play darts at night. we had lunch this morning. She had some of her soldiers w/ her. i'm not going to push anything beyond friendship...


hey TOH! What drama???? You doing ok? 
We'll all get where we want. I've now got less than 5 months to burn down 40lbs....met up w/a guy who boxes....gonna meet up w/ him to get an evening cardio program going.

I left my house on Jan 31, 2009...I've been away now for one year, four days. We'll see what the economy is doing in the spring of '11. If there are jobs, I will probably come home. If not...guess will stay here...do some more traveling.
Someone suggested S. Africa. Go on a safari...sounds fun.
....miss driving.
Thanks for popping in! Hopefully will be filling pages w/ workouts again....SOON.

Hey CJ- Thanks for stopping in. There are some good troops over here and we are due for the next rotation....but some others....and I have to put my life in their hands?????

I got the see the video of the jack-ass who blew himself up. (reference pics above)  fuqqin' POS. Luckily, no America or coalition forces were killed. We had some minor injuries, but that's it. 
Remember: chicks dig scars.
It's snowing, so hopefully the little cowards are scampering back itothe montains to winter in their caves...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'd want to be armed as well. Served in the Navy for five years, but the worst fear I had was of us running aground in some _peaceful _port.


my oldest niece is in her 1st week of boot camp for the Navy.
I bet this 1st week is a serious shock to her...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2010)

YouTube - Bueller Bueller Bueller

(substitute Burner for Bueller)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> YouTube - Bueller Bueller Bueller
> 
> (substitute Burner for Bueller)


 Exactly...


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Bueller?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2010)

I wonder where he is ??????


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

MIA ..... again.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2010)

He posted on FB about his lack of valentines...may not be happy about that, but still safe, at least.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey-
Friggin site was blocked again...just got back on...yes...actually try every day...kinda like a crack addict.

Let's see...
been trying to work out...it seems I'm broken. That dam pain in my shoulder won't go away. I was playing dodge ball last night and now my shoulder is tore up...again...wtf?
My goal of benching 405 may have just gone down the toilet.. 

Good news: and not saying anything official yet, as have not signed the contract, but it looks like I'm getting hired on to another company. TWICE what I'm making now. Pros and cons...but dam.
WHOOO!!!!!!! 
I paid off my car the 2nd week of January...so as of then, I'm running basically debt-free! The $$$ I'll be pulling in will be going straight into some sort of short term, tax deferred annuity? If i can stick it out two more years...dam. 
The best thing about this new job...I believe it will make me feel like I am actually really doing something here. There will be more risk...more reward.

I hope I can get past these aches and pains. I'm too young to be immobile. 
Thanks for checking in! It means a lot.

I should be in the States (AZ) around the last week of March for a few days of R&R. 
My training starts 5 April and runs for three weeks, then back here...not sure if I'll get back to this camp. I've requested it, as I know and like people here, but I go where they need me.
I'm excited about it. Its a good  thing for my career...and the money...dam. 
Let's just see if my ol bod heals so I can get into a better shape than: round.


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2010)

twice the money? - dang B.. that's awesome!  As long as you* like* the job... cuz.. you know that's what it's all about


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2010)

good luck on the new prospect. hope it workouts out for ya, then you can just buy new body parts.

and i dont know about you but i get turned on when i see katt post . dont know y


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have to admit, it doesnt' have the same effect on me as you...it does mean that one of us is gonna get lucky....whereas the other; (read ME) will be doing that alone...
oof.

So...shoulder is wrecked. Went to the TMC. (Amry Med-Tent for all purposes for you non-military folk) basically, stay out of gym. Let heal. (like last two months has done so much)
gave me some anti-infamatory pills and said to go to physical therapy.
I'm trying to get my parents to find me a doc in Phoenix when I'm there to MRI it and see WTF is going on. 
I'm starting to go back to doing cardio...at least I can work on dropping this 40lbs of crap I've accumulated.
Site is blocked at office again....blah...network nazis.
hope y'all are doing great.
I'm still waiting on official word when I can put in my two weeks w/ this company. So, still being quiet with all posting on all other sites...tis killing me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2010)

Hang in there buddy.  When can you get the MRI?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2010)

You can still do leg work and cardio, right?  So you don't have to be out of the gym altogether...

Stay in the game mentally and you'll be ok.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey!
If I can catch all my flights out of the AO...there's a 'RIP' in progress. (current troops are headed home) I may have an issue getting a flight. But...if all goes well, will have the last week of march in Phoenix I can go if a doc is available.
I may try light bench and rows or all upper tomorrow.

I'm done w/ dodgeball. Or was told I can play, just not throw the ball. eh....what's the point if you can't hurl the ball at someone....  

About to walk a couple miles on the track and call it a night.

oh...i DID get the job! yeah...wow...the income...insane. Gonna get to buy all my toys I want:
new truck, Yamaha R1, New Harley, ATV...maybe jetski...have a pile of $$ in the bank AND buy a house. (nice downpayment)
Just gotta suck it up and keep eye on the prize.

Was really hoping to be able to bench/dead and squat 400 or better...eh...who knows.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats on getting the job.

Keep working out (around your injury).   It can be done - just be creative


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> So...shoulder is wrecked.



The shoulder is a poorly designed joint.    I've had shoulder problems in the past and it's never really healed to the point where I would like it to be.  So for me, volume for shoulders is kept very low as are the weights that I use.  Horizontal pushing isn't a problem, only vertical.

You got some good advice from the doc.  Give it time to heal and when the time is right, start back easy.  Oh yeah, I found that upright rows were the worst exercise for me.  I haven't done them in years.  Also, do a lot of stretching - hanging from a chin-up bar, corner stretches, etc.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> The shoulder is a poorly designed joint.
> .



Maybe you should drop that in the "God suggestion box"....


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey-
> I'm here....stupid network is playing dumb again and can't log on from work.
> been a few times...man...feels like I'm back to square one...not going heavy....babying the shoulder. But, I'm going.
> 
> ...



Good call on not pushing "anything beyond friendship."



Burner02 said:


> my oldest niece is in her *1st week of boot camp for the Navy.
> I bet this 1st week is a serious shock to her...*



It was an eye-opening experience. I remember _that!_ 

But eventually even basic training became an enjoyable experience. And once she gets to her ship or first duty station I bet she will really have a blast. Kudos to your niece!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey!
Curt...I'm getting multiple naval officers as well as our base commander: 1 star general to sign a post card to her. If the navy is anything  like the AF, they will do mail call in the squad bay? when the TI reads off her name for the post card and sees all the ranking naval and army types have wished her well...that should be fun.

Man....I want to lift! The little voicde I hear says 'NO'...and it seems to usually be right.... 
So, just continue walking and such....
I"m outta here on the 17th! Hopefully in the states by the 21st and enjoying a cool, tasty BEER.
oh..and no touchy the hot french married girl. 
Life, overall...is good.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Trips! I haven't done uprights in a couple years myself...don't feel too good here, either.
I just read that cable lat raises are far better and involve the traps a lot better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

Cable lat raises are a great idea.  You have smaller increments too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)

DidI miss it.  Did you get the MRI?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey JD! Hopefully wil lget that when I hit Phoenix AZ after the 21st!
I SO want to hit the gym...maybe grab some of the 'pink' DB's and give it a whirl.
Oh, the network nazis opened the site again...days before I leave. yay!
Dang...how does one accumulate so much...stuff in a year? ok..most are clothes and stuff like my air purifier, TV, DVD, books...

Walking is boring...may bump up to some jogging/sprinting...and am taking some PT clothes with me. Or...can also buy some cheap crap while there and toss it when I leave.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, it's saturday morning. i leave this place on Wednesday morning...sometime. 
Not much going on, packing and saying good bye to friends.
Been wanting to lift...I may get two more in, before time to do last load of laundry and pack it up. 
There is a 24hour Fitness down the street from the friend I am staying with, so will go and move the cute widdle pink DB's, as well as walk/jog in his neighborhood.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2010)

That is awesome!  You have got to be so excited to get back home.  Any chance you are laying over at PHL?  If so, let me know.  They actually have some nice food and drinking establishments in the airport.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey JD!
Will not actually be going home! I will headed to Phoenix, AZ! IF...I get my rotator out of Kuwait this Saturday, I'll have nearly 2-weeks in PHX. My parents are 'snowbirding' in Phoenix, so i ccan visit them while staying w/ a buddy and his fiancee.
I'm getting pretty stoked about leaving...really miss being in our most awesome country. 
Now that I'm wanting to lift...not gonna do it...most stuff is packed up. Will buy some shorts/t-shirts/cheap lifting gloves while in AZ. I'm coming back with minimum stuff in a back pack.

Sorry, JD- flight comes thru Georgia, or would have definately met up for some good food!

If the weather is in the 80's while there, am thinking of going to lake Havasu to rent a jet ski for the weekend.
Also thinking of renting  a Harley while at Ft. Huachuca for a weekend. Am gonna have some fun, get some sun...and relax...
Plan on doing a lot of walking/running and some light lifting while there. My doc appointment is the 24th. If good to go, will start light again and get back at it.

...wish I could do a couple 'cycles' to get back what I missed...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2010)

Have fun in AZ!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2010)

That is great. Have fun seeing Mom & Dad, and party on in Phoenix!

Seriously, if coming back, or in the future, you are passing thru Philly let me know! Depending on the time and when, not sure if I can pull it off, but I sure will give it my best shot to meet a fellow IM'er, a friend, and one who is serving our country. Ok, I an wiping the tear from my eye , lol. HAVE FUN BACK IN THE USA!


----------



## bassmckee (Mar 14, 2010)

What protein powder do you recommend?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey everybody!
Well, one day and a wake up! Kinda funny...I've gotta pack up all my stuff that I'm leaving here...so bare minimum the next couple days and then OUT! 
Can't wait to get to Phoenix and get my shoulder and knee checked out, hopefully fixed and back at it! I'm too yung to feel  this old and broke.

JD- I'll take you up on that offer some day, amigo! One of my NCO's just got orders to go to NYC to work @ Homeland Security. I'm keeping her contact info. Might look into that when its time to 'come home'.
..of course...I dunno if/how I would survive in that environment (NYC)   

Bass-
Welcome to IM-
Not sure how to answer this the best for you. I use max muscle products. I havea friend who owns a store and ships them to me. I'd check the ingrediants, protein%, sugar$, carb%...
The protein I get mixes well in water w/out need of a blender and tastes ok.


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)

We expect to see a picture of you in some Worlds or Golds Gym in Phoenix with those pink dumbells... AND you have to be standing/sitting next to someone thats really BIG.... lol

OHHHH... and you have to go to Oregano's while you are there... it's a pizza place and they have pazzuki's for desert..  a pan sized warm chocolate chip cookie (still doughy) with a big scoop of vanilla ice cream on top... YUMMMMMM


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats on the job my Friend!!! Take care of the shoulder, I'm working around as well as I can with mine, it's NO fun!!! Also, glad your comin back home to Brother!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2010)

katt said:


> We expect to see a picture of you in some Worlds or Golds Gym in Phoenix with those pink dumbells... AND you have to be standing/sitting next to someone thats really BIG.... lol
> 
> OHHHH... and you have to go to Oregano's while you are there... it's a pizza place and they have pazzuki's for desert.. a pan sized warm chocolate chip cookie (still doughy) with a big scoop of vanilla ice cream on top... YUMMMMMM


 sounds good...think my buttons on my pants just creaked in protest....


I think I can make the pic happen...how about this: Planet gheyness: setting off the lunk alarm grunting w/ the pink DB's next to a big guy?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Arch! I can't wait to get my fat-ass back int he gym...think I"ve nearly atrophied back to nothingness again. I still feel a twinge in my shoulder...so want to hear what the doc says before HIIT-ing it again. (see what I did there?)


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

Great news about going home, man 

Hope your shoulder is okay!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey everybody! Sorry for the MIA! hmmm....go on vacation, forget all about sitting in front of a pc...funny how that works out....
let's get caught up real quick.
got to Phoenix, AZ a couple weeks back to my buddy's place with visions of hitting my list of restaraunts and such that I have not been to in over a year. He...informs me that he can't, he's on this diet and if I would like to join him. I was about to say: go flush yourself....then a little voice said: HEY! You can't lift right now...be a GREAT time to dump as much of this 30lbs I've been carrying around for a long time!|
So....I joined him in his quest.
1) for the rason above
2) 'cause I'd havw nobody to enjoy my restaraunt experiences with....
I started my shots. Long story, I get injections daily by a doc as well as a seveely restricted cal intake. 
SUCKS...alot. get hungry? Drink more water.... 
Good news: 
I started: 25 March @ 215lbs
this morning, 6 April: 199.0 lbs!

I've got another week and 1/2 to go so could even drop down ito the 180's....yeah....
I got my cortisone shot a week ago, so one more week and then doc says I'm cleared for the gym again....take it easy....yada, yada. 
Other stuff, but gotta jump in the shower and get over to the base for my class.
Hope all is well and will hit your journals when I get some free time!
mike


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome back, Burner


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

WB, dude! Glad to hear you're doing okay!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Shoulder feels great, so Monday after training....bring on the pink DB's, baby!


As of 10 April: 196.4lbs!
8 more days....hope to break under 190lbs.

last three days, woke up and started back easy cardio:
day 1) elliptical (not too long....)
day 2) Stationary bike 20 min
day 3) 4 mile walk

Will rotate that in the mornings
add
DB workouts on Monday: horizontal / leg / vertical / leg workouts back
Will see if I can get someone to get more update pics, see if the 16+ lbs drop is noticeable.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2010)

Way to go Burner!  I am still a lard ass 212 lbs


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2010)

raiundazan said:


> hey how many pushups would you recommend i do? im 160lbs 50+ yr old man??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please create your own journal if you haven't already.

Here's something, but it might not relate to your goals.

To begin, I would recommend a routine consisting of no more than  100-200 pushups, spread out over an entire day. Break them down into  even sets, of say 20 pushups per set. Whenever you feel confident in  yourself, drop to the floor and pound out a quick set. If 20 pushups are  too many when you begin, then do more sets consisting of fewer  repetitions per set. Do not concern yourself with the amount of time it  takes to complete the first few workouts, just make sure you drink a lot  of water and eat a lot of high protein food throughout the day. The day  following your first pushup workout, your chest, stomach, shoulders and  legs will be sore. It will become apparent just how many muscle groups  are worked when doing pushups. Take 2-3 days rest.

The secret to  building the endurance strength necessary to do extremely large numbers  of repetitions is to strategize with your own body. The workouts need to  be strategically spaced apart and sometimes stacked together to  maximize results.

The second workout should be the same as the  first, however do not take a 2-3 day rest after the workout. Instead of  taking a long break, work out every other day, until you no longer get  sore the day after. It may take a few weeks in order to be comfortable  doing 200 pushups every other day. Do not lose sight of your goal.  Remember that pain is a result of muscle wear and recovery, and should  mentally represent progress, not a limitation. It will never go away,  but it will greatly diminish over time as your body adjusts.

The  third stage requires that you compress your workout into a set time  interval. For the sake of example, let's say one hour. Find a  comfortable number of repetitions that you feel that you will be able to  repeat until you have reached your daily goal of 200 pushups. In this  example, we'll do 10 repetitions. This workout will consist of 20 sets  of 10 repetitions. 20 sets, evenly divided across 60 minutes means that  you will need to do one set of 10 pushups every three minutes. Make sure  that whatever goal you choose is achievable, and also poses a  challenge. Repeat this routine every other day, until it becomes  comfortable.

More @ *Do Push Ups To Build Muscle Mass And Boost Metabolism*


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Way to go Burner! I am still a lard ass 212 lbs


 Maybe, but you're still strong as a bull, amigo...I haven't been in the gym in 4+ months now...
The only gym here wanted 50 bux for two weeks...no thanks, and will be getting my CAC card tomorrow...only then will be able to get into the bsae gym.
So, just been walking and machine cardio.
Monday is last day on this diet. Won't quite hit my goal of 190 or less, but am a lot less than what I was a year ago! SO, keeping itpositive.
Class is going well, but am kept busy....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 16, 2010)

That's cool brother!  Keep us posted with your progess. Nothing wrong with the way you are doing it.  Drop the fat, then build the muscle later!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey!
Ok....done w/ the HCG diet.
 (great, cause I was getting tired of jabbing a needle in my leg daily.....)

Start:
25 Mar 10:
Weight: 217 lbs
Waist: 40"

Finish: 20 April 10:
Weight: 197 lbs
Waist: 37.5"

Overall:
dropped 20lbs on 16 days and 2.5"

Not bad. Was hoping to get closer to the 187-192 lb range, but this is good...I'm sub-200 again! Haven't been here since 2004! WAHOO! 

Been walking 3-4 miles a day, adding fast jog on the return trip till have to stop and catch breath...hoping to use less breaks less often.

I'm outta here Firday (AZ) go to Ft. Benning, Ga for a week, then bail the country again.
Been fun...haven't won the lottery....evidently, my adventure waits for me in SWA (South West Asia)
Wish I had more time to BS on the board...miss 'talking' with ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you've never tried Walden Farms products, I like them.
Not an ad...thought I'd share. I tried the marshmellow dip as well as the chocolate dip....very good.
Walden Farms

Now gonna have to see if they ship to APO addresses...I'm addicted. Haven't tried anything else....yet.


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2010)

Hey-
Am back enroute to the 'Ghan. Right now. Will post again when have time from Kuwait.
Been BUSY this past 7 weeks. Total weight dropped: 20lbs.
Might have put a couple back on this past week, hitting some restaraunts on my 'list'.
Only thing didn't get: Route 44 Cherry Slush from Sonic. Eh....next spring.
got a couple things while in AZ:
New Tattoo and a truck. 
While the guy was getting prepped for this tattoo, I got the inspiration for my next. Main point: "Fortune Favors the Bold"
Is my new 'life motto'
Will get that put to paper what I want and then put to skin in the spring when I get back to the states.
Hope all is going well with all you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2010)

Great to hear from you Burner!  

btw, the Route 44 cherry slush ain't all that


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> (snip)But eventually even basic training became an enjoyable experience. And once she gets to her ship or first duty station I bet she will really have a blast. *Kudos to your niece!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'll probably never hear the last of that!  



Burner02 said:


> got to Phoenix, AZ a couple weeks back to my buddy's place with visions of hitting my list of restaraunts and such that I have not been to in over a year. He...informs me that he can't, *he's on this diet and if I would like to join him. I was about to say: go flush yourself....then a little voice said: HEY! You can't lift right now...be a GREAT time to dump as much of this 30lbs I've been carrying around for a long time!*|
> So....I joined him in his quest.
> 1) for the rason above
> 2) 'cause I'd havw nobody to enjoy my restaraunt experiences with....
> ...



Fantastic! Congratulations on your results. 



Burner02 said:


> (snip)got a couple things while in AZ:
> *New Tattoo and a truck. *
> While the guy was getting prepped for this tattoo, I got the inspiration for my next. Main point: "Fortune Favors the Bold"
> Is my new 'life motto'
> ...



Pics?

I spent almost $300 on a tune-up for my beat up 1996 Honda Civic today. lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2010)

Hey Curt-
Thanks, once I get back somewhere I can plug in and access my lap top will add the pics. Tried that last post, but was wrong sized and short on time to get them down to fit.

JD! Don't be silly! The Route 44 Cherry slush IS awesome!
I've indulged a bit...can feel it...but will be back to bland, boring chow hall food...and disclipline in a couple days...and the weather being as friggin HOT as it has been....will come right back off.
Hope to get into the gym in a couple days and start down that road again.
Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Curt-
> Thanks, once I get back somewhere I can plug in and access my lap top will add the pics. Tried that last post, but was wrong sized and short on time to get them down to fit.



Cool. Will look for them!

I'm posting videos from the NY Pro tomorrow.


----------



## katt (May 10, 2010)

I'm so ready for some hot weather here.... I would even settle for 'warm'


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2010)

I hear its snowing at home in Colorado.
update:
Am in Bagram, Afghan right now. (BAF)
If that sounds familiar, whomever has watched Ironman, Tony Stark flew into BAF to go give his demonstration for his weapon system.
Can't wait to leave here and get to my site. 
I hear its pretty nice, as far as this goes. 
It's supposed to be 'quiet'
I like quiet. Less chance of getting my ass blown off. Get to go home and enjoy all this 'coin' I'm making...

Feel like I've put a few lbs back on...was enjoying some restaraunts before left...am working on reigning in my portion size again. Once get into my FOB and settled into ruotine, will get back into the gym.
There is also a chance I get to go back to my old site so will have some friends can do cardio with.

Will get back into this when settled and have better access to the internet.
Hope all is well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> I hear its snowing at home in Colorado.
> update:
> Am in Bagram, Afghan right now. (BAF)
> If that sounds familiar, whomever has watched Ironman, Tony Stark flew into BAF to go give his demonstration for his weapon system.
> ...


Great to hear buddy!  You are quite the world traveller anymore.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2010)

Glad to hear it's going good for you!

You've heard it plenty of times, but I'll say it again:  Thanks for serving your country!

Especially for serving in the ass-crack of the world.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2010)

Great Journal, thanks for all you do other there. And stay safe.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2010)

Hi Omerta-
Welcome, thanks for the kind words.

I'm still here...in BAF.
Had an attack the other morning. Not the kind of wake up call I was looking for.
The little fuckers...I dunno what they were thinking...maybe wanted the express ticket to Allah...they got that ticket punched. Unfortunately, one contractor was hit, I do not know the details.
I'm hoping to be outta here in the next couple days.
Want to get back into my routine. Am seeing some big guys here...wanna to be one of them...
Hoping the shoulder holds.
This country could be nice...minus the terrorists....mines....
I've stated last year when I first got here; the mountains are beautiful.
I will have to see if I can get some pics.
hmmm....7 months till I go to eithher Australia or Thailand.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2010)

ho-lee-crap...
1st day back in gym after 6 months....HOW is it that it takes so long to build it...mere moments to see it evaporate????
I went in without too much high expectations...
Got it.

Horizontal:
Bench Press:
135*12, 135*10, 135*10, 135*7

BO BB Row:
80*12, 80*10, 80*10, 80*10

Dec Bench:
135*10, 135*10, 135*8

Rack DB Rows:
50*10, 50*10, 50*10

Inc Tri DB Ext:
20*10, 20*7, 20*7

...eh.....1st day back in 1/2 year...I got gassed....shoulder didn't like it much either. 
Will do DB bench next time and see if that helps.


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to Australia in Nov/Dec! (will be there for my...<ahem> 40th...B-day)
Should be fun.
Too bad Pete fell off the board...been cool to have finally met up with him after all these years...


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2010)

23 May 10

Legs:
Squats:
5 sets 135*12

Steps ups:
45DB per hand, 10 reps
45DB per hand, 6 reps

*** Again, took easy today
*** Gloria, my co-worker will be happy...will be walking slower the next couple days when we go on service calls around base...


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

Good to see you back in the gym.

I think Rissole still comes back now and then. I saw him logged just a couple of weeks ago. Why don't you PM him?

Australia sounds a whole lot better then Afghanistan!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2010)

25 May 10
Vertical:

Seated DB Military Press:
25*12, 25*12, 25*12, 50*5, 50*5, 50*5

Pull Ups:
*5, *5, *3, *3, *3

DB Lateral Raise:
20*10, 20*10
Seated BO DB Raise:
20*10, 20*10
Standing DB Shrugs:
75*10, 75*10

Hammer Strength Pull Downs:
55(per arm)*8, 55*8

** Done
**hope the muscle memory...doen'st come down w/ alzhiemers...these weights suck.


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2010)

Wanted to stop by and say HI to my long-time bud


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2010)

Hey B!
Good to see ya!
 Thanks for the well wishes on FB! Am good!
I see gracie is getting bigger and more beautiful every picture!
How old is she now?
How are things?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2010)

As hard as it is to keep the weights low, make sure you ease into it so your shoulder can strengthen/get used to the weight. 

I'm about to start adding in weights and that's how I'm going to have to approach it. Back when I was lifting before that worked the best, whenever it hit it hard first thing it took forever to recover and heal up again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2010)

been back to the gym twice now at new 'home'....
wow....its gonna be ANOTHER long road back..but, one day at a time.
I only get a few minutes on pc a day, so can't surf-n-catchup too much, yet.
Hope all is well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2010)

Still keeping the weight off?

Are you back in Afgan?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey moomba!
Its slowly creeping back up. I"m @ 200lbs...dammit.
It has to be the food? (Here in afghanistan)
I'm eating pretty well, I thought.
Smaller portions...more fruit, etc...
when was in BAF...was walking alot.
Now am hitting the gym...will hopfully start going back down.

I'm in a place called Camp Stone, Herat.
Not too bad...considering where I am at.
Kind of 'wild, wild west'
But, its quiet. That's good.
While was in BAF (Bagram Air Field: Tony Stark flew into there in Iron Man I)
We got attacked one morning...that doesn't seem to really happen here too much.
(good)
Weights are back to 'square 1' levels...    Hopefully after a couple weeks, can start moving back up.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2010)

....after a couple easy chest workouts...shoulder is bugging me again....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man.  I know what it's like.


----------



## katt (Jun 9, 2010)

dang shoulder...... sorry


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2010)

UPDATE:
I"m here. I'm alive.
Having some issues w/ people getting used to this place...but I'll prevail.
Not gonna go negative, but..dam...never had this much problem making friends here.
Eh...I'm here to work, make my life better and make a shit-ton of $$$ while doing it.
Justgot my new supp in the mail today. Am starting fresh tomorrow.
Gonna do something I don't think I've ever done:
full body workouts...every other day...cardio in between.
Do that for a couple weeks/month and then switch it up.

Still worried about my shoulder but will somehow prevail.

Figure I know what/where I'm gonna go to celebrate my 40th...<ahem> b-day this year: Australia. I mentioned it previously. Found an 18 day singles adventure package. Includes, scub, sky diving, snorkling, sight seeing...should be great.
Maybe meet some cute...single...yeah...
So, 5+ months to drop this last 20lbs and gain some lean mass back.
C'mon shoulder! HOLD THAT LINE!

hoep y'all are doing great


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2010)

Good luck with the FB workouts.  If you do them right (All compound movements and shorter RIs) you will love the results.  I have some good FB routines spreadout in my journal if you need some examples.

Good luck with the shoulder.   I just had my Arthrogram/MRI yesterday so I should hear how much damage I have in mine.   I know I need surgery.  It's just a matter of "when"...


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

You should add in some rotator cuff exercises. They are easy to do and you don't even really need to do them at the gym. Those helped my shoulder and I'm going to add them in when I start back lifting next month as well.

The cruise sounds awesome.


----------



## katt (Jun 16, 2010)

Singles vaca???   Australia?...      just make sure it doesn't involve Kangaroo's....     knowing you......


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2010)

katt said:


> Singles vaca??? Australia?...  just make sure it doesn't involve Kangaroo's.... knowing you......


...you knew about that???? SHHHH....that was a college thing...we don't talk about that....gosh!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2010)

hey guys!
thanks!
Moomba...sorry to hear you are going under the knife...am hoping to avoid that.
Have been looking at rotator exercizes a bit.

Got my whole body in except for the legs. Small gym. Dude was on the only curling rack. (at least have one!)

Keeping weights light...both for ease back into it...and not much choice right now!


This good ol boys club I'm dealing with...decided to sit back and take a big ol swig of 'fukitol'.
Things look brighter and better now.
Kinda funny...two of the guys here talk about breaking the 3 plate bench barrier...I keep my yap shut. 
I could let them know I've broken that barrier YEARS ago, but I 'aint got shit' to prove to nobody.
If the guys are here when I get back up to that weight (shoulder willing) I'll let one of them spot me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2010)

16 June 10
FB:
Bench Press:
135*15, *15, *10, *10, *10

BB BO Row:
135*10, 135*10, 135*6, 135*6, 135*6

Seated DB Mil Press:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10, 30*10, 30*10

Vary Grip Pull UP"
*5, *3, *4, *4, *4 = 20

Dec CG Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10, 135*7 (shoulder pinged, racked)

Seated DB Concentration Curls:
30*8, 30*6, 30*6

*** eh...not too bad...weights are low.  Main problem now is I'm getting 'gassed' before strength gives out. That will get better.
***going to do cardio on non-lifting days.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks like an UPPER body workout or 1/2 Fullbody workout to me 

haha


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2010)

Doooode... you're back at it again ?  Sweet!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like an UPPER body workout or 1/2 Fullbody workout to me
> 
> haha



heh


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2010)

I got everything but the legs, thank you very little...


19 June 10

Inc DB Bench Press:
55*15, 55*10, 55*8, 55*8, 55*8

Inverted Body Weight Rows:
*12, *21, *10, *8, *8

Cable Lat Raise:
20*10, 20*10

BO Cable Lat Raise:
20*10, 20*10

BB Shrugs:
135*12, 135*12

Dead Lifts:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Tri Ext:
*10, *10/*6

Preacher Curl:
85*8, 85*6, *6

*** Tried dips, shoulders said no way.
*** Shoulders are gonna give me fits.

don't know the weights on the cable machine. Position 9.
Man, am weak. Definately starting square one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2010)

hey JD-
Eh...well, must be at least a little effective...I'm a little sore...


This going back to square one...again....sucks the big, salty ones...
Just have to take each day as it comes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Inverted Body Weight Rows:
> *12, *21, *10, *8, *8



What are these? Just curious



Burner02 said:


> BB Shrugs:
> 135*12, 135*12
> 
> Dead Lifts:
> 135*10, 135*10, 135*10



I recommend you do deads first, and you may want to remember to not use warm up weights on your work sets for deads. 

Other than that good job, and stick with it. I know your shoulder is going to give you fits but find alternatives, that's what I do. 

Have you tried bench dips, those always felt better on my shoulder than regular dips.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> What are these? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inverted....
are basically: use a smith machine. raise the bar a little higher than your arm reach while on floor. Basically, pull yourself up as in a pull-up, but a row.
Not too wild about it. Read about them, saw a couple different people try to do them, so thought I"d try it as something to do for variation...
Will be put into the 'circular file'.

Also thought about the bench dips as well.
AND! usually put Deads in 1st exercise, but was getting used to them again and wanted lighter, so I did them then....


been hitting the weights here and there.
I just did a week and 1/2 trip to another site. A coalition site. AND...wiht being 'lucky' and having a 'sensitive' stomach...spent more free time doing 'sprints from office/room to latrine...
Going back today.
Holdin gsteady at 200lbs...goal is 180 by vacation in December.
20lbs in 5 months...doable.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey B............checkin' in 

Inverted Rows work better when your feet are up on a bench


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2010)

hey moomba!
yeah, I had thought about that.
Might try it again that way.

4 July 10
HAPPY 4TH of JULY!

UPPER HORIZONTAL:
DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*6, 75*5, 75*6, 40*12

BO DB Row:
50*15, 75*6, 75*5, 75*6, 40*12

Inc DB Bench Press:
75*6, 75*5, 75*4

Inc Supported DB Row: 
75*8, 75*8, 75*8

CGBP:
135*5, 135*5

Concentration Curl:
20*10, 45*5, 45*5, 20*12

Lay Down DB Tri Ext:
3 sets of 10 @ 25lbs

*** Getting better. Still annoyed that I'm struggling w/ 'warm up' weight...
*** May have to drop any tri exercises after chest...shuolder was hurting on CGBP...
*** One day at a time...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Burner!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks good.

Stay safe and the 20 should be no problem, even with a slight reduction in calories you'll make it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2010)

been working out.
Now in 'transient' status in Bagram...and trying to catch flight to my next work site.
I was given a near no-notice 'pack your stuff, you are moving' order .
So...am now headed towards a new place. Hope it is ok.
If the keep effin w/ me....this is going to be a rough 2 years...

when get to destination and set up, maybe can get access and post again...


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

Have a safe trip, hope they stop messin with ya.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> been working out.
> Now in 'transient' status in Bagram...and trying to catch flight to my next work site.
> I was given a near no-notice 'pack your stuff, you are moving' order .
> So...am now headed towards a new place. Hope it is ok.
> ...



Hey Burner...........What's going on??   Are you bullying people  ??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Burner...........What's going on?? Are you bullying people  ??


 nope....eveidently, the guy I replaced seems to have left something to be desired...so I get to work double hard to make the grade.
Then again, I'm a mission first kind of guy.
Got to my new 'home' late last night. The gym is right next door, so that will be nice. Will start back tomorrow.
Hopefully can get on and post again.
take care


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> nope....eveidently, the guy I replaced seems to have left something to be desired...so I get to work double hard to make the grade.
> Then again, I'm a mission first kind of guy.
> Got to my new 'home' late last night. The gym is right next door, so that will be nice. Will start back tomorrow.
> Hopefully can get on and post again.
> take care



Looked like things worked out..........Now hit the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2010)

...I'm....still.....alive.....
been BUSY.
Still trying to get 'feet unuder me'. 
been  traveling. Wish military gave frequent flier miles....I'd be set.
This crap should slow down to a normal pace here shortly.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2010)

Doing any exercise?  How's the diet?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Burner!  Good to hear from you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Got to my new 'home' late last night. The gym is right next door,



So no more excuses, right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2010)

McBurner?  McBurner?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2010)

Mia..............


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2010)

hey! I'm ALIVE!
Been BUSY...travelingn my AO (Area of Operations)
One more trip and should  be good to go for a couple weeks...and can 'relax' a bit. Its weird here...its like I'm in a 'fish bowl'....EVERYBODY is watching...no...pressure....
But,l looks like I'm' gonna come out on a good end. 
I started back last week..or was it two weeks ago. Days melt into another here. I did a trip last week...was supposed to be 3 days gone and back. Long story, got stuck there for 8 days...and didn't pack gym clothes...wasn't supposed to be gone that long. oi.
Shoulder still bugs me. Don't know if can get rid of tendonitis? the cortesone shot worre off.
but, will work thru it.
Going back today. Getting internet in room next week, so hopefully can be able to get here more often again.
Thanks for stopping in and checking up!
mike


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2010)

THOUGHTS:
I'm here...will be for a while. Why? I'm greedy. I make a lot of $$ here and want things. Paid for..
I currently own a nice car. (paid off) 2-seat convertible.
long story short: did not really pick the car, I just happened into it to get out of another car that was about to 'blow up'.
I like the car...but have no 'love' for it.

Do I
1) keep it...its nice and paid off
2) sell it, put the $$ into an account and add to it to be able to buy a 'dream car': Porsce 911 or Corvette?

Getting the new car...would keep me here longer...but I may be here 3 years anyway, if I can keep up with it...

thoughts?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2010)

...been in the gym almost one week now....wow...it goes so fast...


Found another exercise can't do due to my buggered shoulder...
was talking w/ friend about doing a cycle....decca is supposed to also help fix my shoulder?
May inquire about getting some when I roll thru Dubai in December.
Some decca, test and d-bol? Nice little stack...see how that goes.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2010)

5 Sep 10

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Inc Bench Press:
115*10, 115*10, 115*10, 115*10, 115*10

Dec Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Flat DB Flyes:
25*10, 25*10, 25*.....

Concentration DB Curls:
25*10, 25*10, 25*10

*** #'s effin suck...the 135 felt heavy....WTF????? 
*** Right delt still sore. FML. 
*** Was doing DB flyes, put up the last weight, shoulder tweaked, nearly dropped DB on my face. Called it a day. 
*** Hope it gets better...


----------



## JennyB (Sep 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hey! I'm ALIVE!
> 
> Shoulder still bugs me. Don't know if can get rid of tendonitis?
> mike



Hey B !! 

I am checkin in on you and will be busting some balls  

1. Stop  and your tendonitis might go away  Just sayin  
2. You should know that drugs are not the answer to solving an injury
3. I swear to heck that I have known you for 13 years and you still have the same bloody exercises .. Im gonna beat you boy !!!  

All because I care of course


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hey B !!
> 
> I am checkin in on you and will be busting some balls
> 
> ...


hey!
1) not true! I've taken time off...still hurts, so might as well pick that up again. (pardon the pun) 
2) ...but sometimes, they are...
3) IF...we actually known each other 13 years...I'd have by now: come to Canada, snatched you up, married ya and we'd have a family....and I just switched back. i'd been doing different exercises, but was gonna work out w/ someone and he did 1 BP per day...our schedules don't mesh, so am going back to my workouts. so there.

but I apprerciate you checking in.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey, first time ive visited your journal, how come your having to go back to "square one" have you had an injury?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

JennyB said:


> 1. Stop  and your tendonitis might go away  Just sayin
> 2. You should know that drugs are not the answer to solving an injury


 
1. 

2. See?  It is two against one.....


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hey!
> 1) not true! I've taken time off...still hurts, so might as well pick that up again. (pardon the pun)
> 2) ...but sometimes, they are...
> 3) IF...we actually known each other 13 years...I'd have by now: come to Canada, snatched you up, married ya and we'd have a family....and I just switched back. i'd been doing different exercises, but was gonna work out w/ someone and he did 1 BP per day...our schedules don't mesh, so am going back to my workouts. so there.
> ...



Re-BUTT-al 
1. Yes start pulling the old routine again then (pun intended) 
2. No actually they arent  Lets agree to disagree on that one. 
3. So you dont actually consider us as knowing each other for 13 years? Funny cause Pete/Rissy and David consider to have known me for that long. Part B to this answer comes with a "YES Burner is still a feisty, stubborn man! SO THERE  



JerseyDevil said:


> 1.
> 2. See?  It is two against one.....



Yes, we will gang up on him until he realizes that isnt the solution. See answer/statement 1. for the solution !!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2010)

....'cause....I've been a member here since 2002? Did we meet here or on that other forum before this one?
I don't remember now...
But, if it makes you any difference.....you're one of my 'oldest' friends here. As in time known. I think trips IS the oldest here....
...of course, he is also in much better shape than I now...

Still here. Shoulder still hurts. Trying little baby steps. Still finding exercises can't do anymore.
Waiting to hear from DR in Dubai about getting shouulder looked at again.
...still thinking about 'injections'....but not Schwarzzenegger levels...
injections, not pills. better for you. believe the deca is good for the reduced cartilidge. yes, am looking into it.

You are an awesome, awesome woman and appreciate your input and caring.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey, first time ive visited your journal, how come your having to go back to "square one" have you had an injury?


 Hi dave- thanks for stopping in.
Yep, have tendonitis in my right shoulder...must been single for too long?   



Don't get old...or single, evidently.


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hi dave- thanks for stopping in.
> Yep, have tendonitis in my right shoulder...must been single for too long?
> 
> 
> ...



HEY  BURNER! Nice to see you back.     you fallin' apart on us????

you should join TOH... he's in the same boat


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2010)

....his shoulder hurts from too much solo action too???? And he's married to a hottie! What's this world coming to?????

HIYA KATT! Good to see you!
Am tryinng different warm up idea....get on elliptical/bike or sommething for 5 minutes to get body warmed up, less stretching, take a couple extra light sets and then move up
How have y'all been?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hi dave- thanks for stopping in.
> Yep, have tendonitis in my right shoulder...must been single for too long?
> 
> 
> ...


 
haha sorry for the late reply, thats not just a single mans disease lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2010)

As always, you crack me up buddy!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2010)

hey!
am ok....about a month till I head to Australia to celebrate my being....40....
gonna do it w/ style...and danger.
Gonna learn to:
Sky dive
Surf
meet hot, Aussie ladies....

Already scuba, so that will be a must....

Been in and out of gym. Shoulder is a little better. Still babying it...finding more exercises can't do..


And, some of the guys in my office are on a cross-fit kick. And give me grief for not doing it.
"Listen: I LIKE TO LIFT WEIGHTS"
They don't seem to understand that.

I did, try to do a kettle bell  swing/squat and press....thingie last night...did NOT like that movement...very much awkward. Might try just the kettle bell deep squat some other time as a leg finisher.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Burner!


----------



## katt (Oct 21, 2010)

we have a group of four that come in most mornings and do cross-fit... I say it's NUTS!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2010)

oh, it has its place and has several benefits. I've read on the web site a bit and some of it appeals to me. But, with my bum shoulder...a lot of stuff I can't do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2010)

Good to see you are still around  

Get that shoulder better already.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2010)

When you going to the land down under?

Yeah, Crossfit has it's benefits, but imo it is the latest fitness 'fad'.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Well...NOT going to OZ....too bad, would have loved to have me Pete.
Air travel and hotel for 20 days alone was 8k +!!!! And then all the rest....have to reluctantly pass.
I'm going to Thailand instead.
I'm getting ready to book my sky diving course there.
yeah....I'm gonna ago learn to jump out of an air plane....
Scuba, maybe do a jungle trek thing (see wild animals) zip line, see old temples....have some drinks...chase women...the usual.

Shoulder....yeah...dam thing....I may.....see a doc in Dubai for an MRI...or just limp thru the winter and see one back home when I go back for a couple weeks in May.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2010)

8 November:

Elliptical: 10 min
Bike: 10 Min
walk: 10 Min

Horizontal:
DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*15, 50*12, 50*10, 50*10

BO BB ROw:
135*12, 135*10, 205*4, 205*4, 205*4

Inc DB Bench Press:
70*5, 70*5, 70*5

Seated CG Cable Row:
165*10, 165*10, 165*10, 100*12

** Time
** starting to do cardio first. I HATE CARDIO...so forcing myself to do 20-30 min prior to lifting. Can't lift heavy anyway....might as well get the cardio kcoked out too, right?

** Still light weight on pressing movements. Reps are getting a little higher...once get back into full swing again, reps will be up and hopefully...maybe....weights can move back up

** 205 on BO Rows felt good again...was a little short on reps. Don't really like doing anything less than 5.
*** Guess will try to keep above 8 reps for a while and keep RI's to minimum.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2010)

9 November:

Elliptical: 20 minutes....Arch Angel style....I HIIT it! 

Squats:
135*10, 135*10, 135*12, 225*10, 275*3, 225*8, 135*10

Walking Lunges:
2* 35lbs, 5 steps each

*** Time
** Ho-lee-cow! The elliptical took it outta me. Legs were TIRED. And the lunges wrecked me. Was planning a 3rd set w/ some box step ups at least...but I think I would have failed and hurt myself.

It's now end of Tuesday for me. I 'pop smoke' on Sunday to make my way to Bagram AB to catch my flight out for R&R!

Still need to get ahold of that doc to see if he'll MRI me in Dubai to see what can be done for my shoulder.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2010)

Owie Owie Owie Owie Owie Owie ....I hate cardio...just saying...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice squats Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks, JD- be nice when I can start putting up what I used to do...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2010)

11 Nov 10

Elliptical: 10 min level 10
Cycle: 10 min level 10
Tread mill: I dunno....mixed: walk, jog, run 10 min

Vertical:
Seated DB Mil Press:
35*15, 35*15, 50*8, 50*8, 50*8

Close Grip Supp Pull Ups:
*10, *8, *5, *3, *4  = 30 = 

1 Arm Cable Lateral Raise:
2 sets: 20*10 each

1 Arm BO Cable Lateral Raise:
2 sets: 20*10 each

WG Pull Ups w/ Band:
*10, *8, *8, *5

Tri Ext:
4 sets of 100*12

Time

*** Not bad. Legs are wore out....cardio is gonna be the death and resurrection of me.
*** Shoulder wasn't too bad...tried to do CGBP, but got a big now way, dude...as soon as I cleared from bar.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 11, 2010)

Having probs finding a cardio machine you like? Just personal opinion but if you did 30 on one, then change each day it would probably work better. 

Otherwise looks good.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2010)

naw...I just get bored quickly...I did 20 on the elliptical the other day. that is my favorite piece of equipment. we do have a rower in the other room that is taunting me...I may have to try it.

and....dropped my zune...broke the $$$ skull candy ear buds....oi. It's always something...


----------



## JennyB (Nov 11, 2010)

Let me know if you need some info on Thailand buddy. I spent 3 weeks there.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 11, 2010)

TIP 1: always check your merchandise before proceeding .. lifting skirts is acceptable BECAUSE some of the most beautiful Thai women .. well they arent really full women


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2010)

....I LOVE this woman!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Let me know if you need some info on Thailand buddy. I spent 3 weeks there.


 so....does this mean that you checked under the skirts? Cause...now I"m intrigued....


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 12, 2010)

^^^^ me to, me to. There has to be a good story to this.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

So did you survive the parachute jump???


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

The fact that he hasent posted yet .. isnt a great sign


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> The fact that he hasent posted yet .. isnt a great sign


He survived!  He posted about the jump on FB.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 25, 2010)

ITS ABOUT time !!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> TIP 1: always check your merchandise before proceeding .. lifting skirts is acceptable BECAUSE some of the most beautiful Thai women .. well they arent really full women


 hiya!
or....check out their elbows. Men, their arms can only extend so far. A woman's can actually extend a littlebeyond straight. (I know...a couple of you are trying that right now)

do have to be careful...some of these guys...are actually...<blech...> beautiful....WTF? Only here in Thailand, can one say that on not be called gay. Guess some of these..guys/girls....'its'...have had all their body surgically changed. But that leaves to wonder...if they sneeze, does it pop back out? 

SO far so god on the skydiving. 11 jumps. 1 tandem and 10 AFF. I'm not a natural. 
It's taken me twice as long to get thru the stages as the learning curve. I just can't get eased when I jump, so my body arch isn't quite right. I"ll try another couple jumps and then postpone till I go home. besides, was informed that the US will not honor this license anyway...
So, more sight seeing. Met a cute girl. We had dinner a few nights ago and she is taking me sight seeing on Saturday. And...before anybody says...no, she's an actual good girl. A nurse. She works in a hospital. She's friends with the lady who runs the dive shop I used. True story.
All the other goirls I've met though.....  was joking w/ my father on email...next time I go to confession...if I'll be confessing...or bragging...

Shoulder is ok....have an appointment w/ a doc in Dubai on the 9th. See how that goes.
Thanks for checking in...am having a blast!
mike


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy birthday burner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Happy birthday burner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks, JD


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2010)

Am back in Dubai.
Have gone and seen a couple movies, been to a couple nice restaruants I won't have access to for another 5 months...
Tomorrow, will be a dune buggy excursion in the desert. Should be fun.
I fly back...there...the morning of the 12th. I shall dine in hell...er...Bagram that night.

overall, probably the best time of my life. 13 jumps total so far. one solo...of course, no video to prove it, but my best jump to date! was smooth and steady all the way down. 
Pretty sad to have had to leave...but I can't telecommute from there...  
and...am looking to getting back into my routine and knocking this 30 lbs of...balast...off the frame by the time I go home in May. 
Hope the shoulder holds.
Probably still do same workouts I have been doing, but putting cardio in front...not gonna get big by doing that, but will knock off weight and can't seem to go heavy anymore anyway...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds fun!

Happy Bday!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds like it was a blast buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2010)

you woulda been a great wingman, JD!
I may have to look into that fish oil capsules...

Got back the other day, jet lag taken care of, now to get my AO up to speed (been traving between bases...1st thing in am till late at night) so in a couple days, its on again.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2010)

ok...so this shall be one of the, if not THE last post in this journal.
About to be new year...start fresh, clean slate and all that.
Am back in my AO and traveling this next week from site to site, which is really disruptive to my system...
got all the junk food out of my system the past few days...now just need to rein in some of my other slacking habits...back off the soda again...and eat more green things and less...'oohhh, that looks tasty!' things...
My shoulder is still a mess.
I started before I went on vacation to do my cardio prior to lifting.
1) gets my joints/body all warmed and lubed up....yeah...I just said lubed...
2) gets my cardio out of the way...anybody who knows me..knows I HATE cardio
3) after pros and cons, got some...stuff to try. See if that helps. Still won't be lifting huge #'s...maybe not even use a bar bell, but will have to see, and will go get MRI in June when I visit the States

TO: 2010...you were a pretty good year, overall. made no progress in the gym, but life was good...for what it is/was

TO: 2011! You WILL be mine! I have certain goals i want to meet/exceed this year-
1) drop last 30lbs by June, when I go home
2) get back to at least my '2003' body/stats
3) get my CCNA and MCSE certs
4) learn the basics on my guitar
5) learn the basics of another language; either french or spanish

So, au revoir, adios!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

You do mean the last post in this journal, not at IM I hope!

2011 holds big things for both of us. 2010 pretty much sucked for me, but 2011 is going to ROCK!  

Send me a msg on FB


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2010)

hey JD!
heck yeah! I can't function w/ out my IM! Dude...y'all are like family! I may not always post...as have not had much to post about this past year.....but I keep coming back.
This was a suck-ass year fitness-wise for me, so let's both shut the door on the bad shit of this past year, lock it, don't look back and barge thru 2011's door and proclaim: I AM!
and kick ass on all endeavors!
What say, you sir!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

I see you're still here!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2010)

gotta be somewhere!
wassup, Dave!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah its been awhile!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> gotta be somewhere!
> wassup, Dave!



Not a whole lot except for the fact I got caught in this N.E. Blizzard!  Good to see that you are doing well and keeping up with your workouts!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2010)

david said:


> Not a whole lot except for the fact I got caught in this N.E. Blizzard! Good to see that you are doing well and keeping up with your workouts!!!


You still traveling all over? Shouldn't you be in South Beach?
Keeping up w/ the workouts.....yeah....about that....

no excuses, this past year sucked balls for fitness. BUT! this will be rectified...man...I'M gonna be a 'resolutioner' in a few days....dam....hate those fuqqers!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2010)

chiquita6683 said:


> yeah its been awhile!


hola, stranger! Good to see you again!
How's things?


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> You still traveling all over? Shouldn't you be in South Beach?
> Keeping up w/ the workouts.....yeah....about that....
> 
> no excuses, this past year sucked balls for fitness. BUT! this will be rectified...man...I'M gonna be a 'resolutioner' in a few days....dam....hate those fuqqers!



I will be in South Beach at 6pm today!!  =)

I have to also get back into my workouts as well after this lovely experience of a blizzard!  I think my body shut down!  Skin has scaled out dry like a fish out of water!  (swimming)  LOL!!!!  

A new year's resolution type person are ya?  Well, I'm sure your body is way more advanced then those fukker's who will be signing up for a gym after Jan 1st!  

Are you still in Colorado?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2010)

hope so..I"m in Afghanistan, amigo-
Been here since early 2009. 
I wrecked my shoulder in dec 09...and its rather unpleasant to move in certain angles...can't bar bell bench (at least not heavy) Cant do dips, almost can't do laterals....doth suck much.

Dang, aquaman...we need to get you back to the briny deep!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hope so..I"m in Afghanistan, amigo-
> Been here since early 2009.
> I wrecked my shoulder in dec 09...and its rather unpleasant to move in certain angles...can't bar bell bench (at least not heavy) Cant do dips, almost can't do laterals....doth suck much.
> 
> Dang, aquaman...we need to get you back to the briny deep!




Holy Shite!  I guess I should've read your profile a lot closer!  Are you military!??!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2010)

LONG time ago....now just a contractor to the military.
Doing pretty cool stuff out here. 
I maintain computer systems that take the biometric data of people.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2010)

You're only a real resolutioner if you quit by mid February.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2010)

good point


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

So what's the plan here, Burnsie?  Details!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I saw your reply in jerseys' journal but didn't want to contiune convo in his log.

Oh, so you're from the Springs!  Cool!  It's nice there.  We judge a show there every April/May., the Southern Co.  You're coming home possibly in ending of May?  I bet you are looking forward to that.

Hope you're having a great week!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2010)

brother B .... I'll need to return more to pester you in your journal


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> I saw your reply in jerseys' journal but didn't want to contiune convo in his log.
> 
> Oh, so you're from the Springs!  Cool!  It's nice there.  We judge a show there every April/May., the Southern Co.  You're coming home possibly in ending of May?  I bet you are looking forward to that.
> 
> Hope you're having a great week!



Island Girl, if he ever bitches about us blowing up his training log by general conversation, just remind him that he is a former post whore!  Ha Ha!!

That's awesome!  I'm glad you're doing well and I hope you're happy.  Coming home to the states is a beautiful thing!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

Former.  That's funny.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

david said:


> Island Girl, if he ever bitches about us blowing up his training log by general conversation, just remind him that he is a former post whore! Ha Ha!!
> 
> That's awesome! I'm glad you're doing well and I hope you're happy. Coming home to the states is a beautiful thing!!!!!


 
LOL  Post Ho huh.    Maybe I should've stayed in there then.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2010)

Pylon said:


> So what's the plan here, Burnsie? Details!


 well my friend, Im glad you asked:
BURNER'S 2011 FITNESS RESOLUTIONS:
DROP the 30 fun king lbs by End of May/June when I travel home.

So....HOW am I gonna do this? well, I'll tell ya.

As of 3 January: (am traveling from site to site the 1st couple days, so diet may not be spot on)
1) go back to cutting out sodas. (Allow myself my 1 Blue MOnster a day....6 g sugar in whole can)
2) go nazi on my food intake again
3) do my 30-45 min cardio prior to workouts
4) focus on HIIT workouts. (faster tempo, lesser rest intervals)

When starts getting warmer out...will up to two a day cardio.

I won't get big doing my cardio first...but anybody who's known me a while, knows I HATE cardio. So do it first...also should warm up all my joints/ligamints to be ready to lift.
So...that is my physical plan.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

You better be out getting a drink but Happy New Years.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey amigo- a bit hard to do here in the 'Ghan....we fall under military General Order #1:  no booze...no women....
so 'm sucking wind on 2 fronts out here....


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

*´¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*???. ¸♥¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*??? .¸♥
¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.
*...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
*¨`*???♫..???::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*???♫.???
*...* ::::::::╚════*☆.¸.☆*'════╝ ::::::::*...*
¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.
♥♥¸.???*´¨`*???. ¸♥¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*??? .¸♥.???*´¨`*??? .​


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2011)

30 lbs by June?  That sounds doable.  You planning to post current stats?  Mine are going up tomorrow, and I'll match you on the 30 lb target.  How's that?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Island girl-

THANKS!

PY!

basic to be updated in a couple days.

Mike
height: 69"
Age: 40
Weight as of 3 Jan 2011, first thing in am: 210lbs
Chest: TBA
Waist: TBA
L Arm: TBA
R Arm: TBA
L Thigh: TBA
R Thigh: TBA


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2011)

heya mike =)  glad to see youre coming home soon!  my deployment cycle is c3, so if my number does come up, i will leave in may?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2011)

Burner and Pre stationed at the same base? Can you say trouble?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, burnsie, I'll get some measurements tomorrow morning.  Not going to be a good as yours, I promise, but I'll dive in and do it.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2011)

I lied.  It will be tomorrow.  Bought a new scale (as the younger boy destroyed the last one...somehow...).  New one is weight, BF%, bone/water/muscle mass, etc.  Just needs batteries.  And needs the one size we don't have.  Will get it measure in the AM.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2011)

started back...not quite as fast as I'd like....but started. Will wait a couple weeks till consisstant again till I post workouts.
But, am starting my workouts w/ cardio first. Gotta get that done.
When gets warmer, will get up early and walk/run/HIIT 1s thing. Lift and cardio in afternoons.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2011)

OK, after promising and failing to deliver, new setup is ready.  Numbers coming in the AM.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2011)

B ... like the plan!

I'm not a big fan of running, but had a guy here to does triathalons call me ... old. Oh no he didn't just go there. So anyways, the competitive NT came out. I said that I can't swing, so kickin' his ass at his own game is out, but I'd be willing to put him in his place running - he agreed. So I'm first getting his attention with a short 8km run in April. Once he's learned the pattern of my running shoes, I plan to run circles around him in Sept with a 1/2 marathon. The trouble I have with running is having a 'runners' body - not for me. So I'm keeping up with the weights to keep some form of muscle ... lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2011)

sounds good, NT-
You still doing crazy pull ups? Your legend lives....
this next month is gonna suck balls. 1st.....have to get back into some dort of shape. I still get gassed easily....weights aren't much and have to figure out how to work around or bypass exercises can't do w/ bunk shoulder.
This getting older thing....sucks.
Good luck w/ the run. Its kinda dangerous here....the perimeter road is rocked. No pavement....so easy to roll an ankle...so am not so sure am gonna go out on that...so will have tto keep my cardio in the gym...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> This getting older thing....sucks.


Watch it young'en!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2011)

yesterday:
25 MIN OF CARDIO: Elliptical: 20 min, bike: 5 min
BACK:
Dead Lift
Pull Ups, vary grip
BO BB Rows
Pull down
Close Grip Seated Cable Rows

Today: 
20 min Cardio: elliptical: 3 one minute sprints mixed in

Inc DB Bench Press
Bench Press
Dec Bench Press
Flyes
Concentration Curls
Hammer Curls

Still weak. Still gassed to soon....just keep one day at a time.
Worked on keeping elbows in on bench press, less strain on delts, but weight was more difficult....but hey...one day at a time...

Have gotten my fish oils in and glutamine....see if that helps ease the pain in shoulder.
Also just got some: Anabolic Innovations Essentials. Its kinda got alittle bit of 'everything' in it: BCCA's, glucasamine, multi vit and some digestion complex. will see how that works.
Will go back to regular log of workouts in a couple weeks when I'm back in the groove


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2011)

As long as the workouts are regular, the log can be forgiven.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2011)

how's things, Py?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> sounds good, NT-
> You still doing crazy pull ups? Your legend lives....
> this next month is gonna suck balls. 1st.....have to get back into some dort of shape. I still get gassed easily....weights aren't much and have to figure out how to work around or bypass exercises can't do w/ bunk shoulder.
> This getting older thing....sucks.
> Good luck w/ the run. Its kinda dangerous here....the perimeter road is rocked. No pavement....so easy to roll an ankle...so am not so sure am gonna go out on that...so will have tto keep my cardio in the gym...



Haven't gone heavy as I was for a while. I've been doing my quirky version of a kinda HIIT weights. lol  My goal nowadays is to keep the younger generation from spouting off - too much. I hit the bb court ... the boxing gym ... the road for running. I may not be the best nor do will I always come out on top, but whoever throws down a challenge, will know they're in a challenge.  

They is a guy I met at our gym who has had shoulder problems in the past. His curls and presses are modified to the point of awkward to watch - but they work for him. 

I bet it could be dangerous to run where you are - keep safe in whatever you do my friend!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> how's things, Py?



Gettin' by. Not much else to be said.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Haven't gone heavy as I was for a while. I've been doing my quirky version of a kinda HIIT weights. lol My goal nowadays is to keep the younger generation from spouting off - too much. I hit the bb court ... the boxing gym ... the road for running. I may not be the best nor do will I always come out on top, but whoever throws down a challenge, will know they're in a challenge.
> 
> They is a guy I met at our gym who has had shoulder problems in the past. His curls and presses are modified to the point of awkward to watch - but they work for him.
> 
> I bet it could be dangerous to run where you are - keep safe in whatever you do my friend!


 wassup, rough rider! Whatcha riding? I'm getting a sport bike again...2nd day I'm back from this...(that first week after I settle where I'm gonna live...is gonna be expen-sive...) But, getting a litre bike, either the CBR or Yamaha R1. MAYBE...a used Harley...for road trips.

I do get bored...quick on the cardio stuff. I wish I could run...we'll see how bad they rock the perimeter road in the spring. 
I wish i knew someone here that boxes...I can throw a decent punch, but been a while since I've trained and am pretty I am sloppy again...so woul like someone to get me 'clean' on that...I'm sure doing rounds on a bag would burn a LOT of cals...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Gettin' by. Not much else to be said.


 same-same...but gaining ground every day. Keep pushing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2011)

15 Jan 2011
Legs:
9 min cardio warm up: bicycle

Squats
front squat
Leg Press
Weighted step up
attempted leg behind, one legged lunge....leg gave out...fail!

Cardio:
Elliptical: 12 minutes

...squats went pretty well. Got three plates up for 3 reps...not great, but nice to know I can still get that weight up....now time to build up!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I'm sure doing rounds on a bag would burn a LOT of cals...



I've loving having my bag up again.  Great workout, lots of variety, and more than a little awesome for letting off steam.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 15 Jan 2011
> Legs:
> 9 min cardio warm up: bicycle
> 
> ...



Easy on the squats.  I love them as much as you, but I know how easy it is to think "well, maybe just one more plate."  

I hope the lunge fail was just from fatigue...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2011)

i bet your sore as fawk tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2011)

heh...doing a little 'frankenstein walk' today....but was walking all over the base I was working at, so kept the 'juices' flowing...
Eh...the three plates were nice, but will back off till i can do the 2+ plates w/ high reps. just wanted to see if I could break into the 3 plate territory still. Success!

yeah..the fail was due to too much weight on lunges and was tired!
Took today off, back on tomorrow.

was reading that should do cardio after....I don't care about the burning the energy to hit the weights hard...i'm wanting to keep tempo high and keep intensity up to burn cals...but what I rad was doing cardio after lifting...still burns more cals than doing cardio prior....dam....cause after a hard session w/ the iron...i just wanna bail....not get on elliptical or anything for 25-40 minutes...

Guess will do what have to do...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2011)

I've always heard cardio after weights was more effective.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep.. You don't use up glycogen stores that will help you move that iron


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2011)

17 january 2012:
DELTS/TRIS

Warm up:
cycle; 7 minutes: 2 house songs...yeah..

Seated Mil BB Press:
Bar*15, 95*10, 95*10, 95*8, 95*8

Cable Lateral Raises:
20*10, 20*10, 20*10
BO Cable Lateral Raises:
20*10, 20*10, 20*10

Seated Arnie Presses:
35*8, 35*8, 35*8

DB Shrugs:
100*10, 100*10, 100*10

Skull Crusher/CGBP:
Bar*10, 85*3, 85*3 (too heavy, couldn't find any 10lb plates)

Seated Single Arm DB Extension:
20*5, 20*5, 20*5

Cable Tricep Ext:
150*5, 120*10, 160*4/140*4/100*8/50*20 (run the rack)

Dips:
o

Cardio:
elliptical:
lvl 10, 12 min

*** Legs still a little bit jelly from leg day
*** tried to do dips. Got into position, delts kinda 'said' to me: yeah...about this...not gonna happen

**Man, being weak sux big hairy ones...but, each day is better than last.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> wassup, rough rider! Whatcha riding? I'm getting a sport bike again...2nd day I'm back from this...(that first week after I settle where I'm gonna live...is gonna be expen-sive...) But, getting a litre bike, either the CBR or Yamaha R1. MAYBE...a used Harley...for road trips.
> 
> I do get bored...quick on the cardio stuff. I wish I could run...we'll see how bad they rock the perimeter road in the spring.
> I wish i knew someone here that boxes...I can throw a decent punch, but been a while since I've trained and am pretty I am sloppy again...so woul like someone to get me 'clean' on that...I'm sure doing rounds on a bag would burn a LOT of cals...



Here's my Yamaha Raider - it is SO much fun. I get to be a bad ass without actually trying. It's a 1900cc torque monster. I'm putting nitrous on it this spring just to let others not to mess with the dreaded one.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2011)

Dayum!!! That's hot.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice lookin' scooter, NT- Does the missus go 2-up w/ you or do ride solo?
I'm looking at either the yamaha R1 or CBR1000RR....maybe a cruiser if stay long enough to get both


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2011)

She's looking at getting her own because I'm not a big fan of company on the bike. We had a bike show here this weekend - she's thinking of a Kawaski 650r. I would rather her get a sport bike, but with a view like this, I'm ok with a sport bike. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2011)

I concur, sir-


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I"m with Burner on this one.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2011)

dam! I just got LOL Cat-ed.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 17 january 2012:
> DELTS/TRIS
> 
> Warm up:
> ...



Nice work, Burnsie.  Nothing there to be ashamed of.


----------



## sara (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Burner, stoppin by


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dam! I just got LOL Cat-ed.....



sorry that was for NT in regards to the missus


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2011)

hiya sara!

missed a couple days...was 'on the road'. Got back yesterday, lifting today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2011)

22 Jan 11
HORIZONTAL:

Warm Up:
Treadmill, 10 min

Inc DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*10, 75*5, 75*5, 75*4, 75*4

Lean on Rack DB Row:
50*15, 50*10, 100*5, 85*5, 85*5, 85*5, 85*5

Bench Press:
135*10, 225*5, 135*10, 135*8, 135*6

BO BB Row:
135*10, 225*3, 185*5, 188*5, 185*5, 185*5

Concentration Curl:
40*5, 40*5, 40*5

Concentration Hammer Curl:
25*8, 25*8, 25*8

*** whew....again....gotta keep reminding myself that I've been out of gym a while and will take time to build back up...
*** Shoulder was ok till i tried 225. I got it knocked out, but 'felt it', so dropped back to 135. Wonder if I'll eer get a big bench again.
*** Took too long on this. Forgot to annotate the time, but felt long. 
*** AM gonna try to get up early and start doing am cardio.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2011)

Hows your intake been?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2011)

eh...try and stay away from the obvious bad stuff and portion control.
Everything here is in grease/butter, etc...
But, drinking water, been pretty good on not drinking soda, except my daily monster.
I do use crystal lite and hear that's not great for you, but it helps me keep my water intake up.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Yo!  Yo!

I lean on the rack for DB Rows too.  I like it so much better than the bench.  

Why do you say that crystal light isn't good for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Yo! Yo!
> 
> I lean on the rack for DB Rows too. I like it so much better than the bench.
> 
> Why do you say that crystal light isn't good for you?


 I was told there are chemicals in it that aren't good for you....but I like it so!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2011)

I've heard the same on the CL, mainly the aspartame.  It's never been particularly appealing to me anyway, so I don't think about it.  I'm good with water or iced tea.  Or coffee, of course.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2011)

..but I love me some crystal lite! So much...I must speaks the ghetto!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2011)

23 Jan 11
LEGS!
Cardio: Elliptical; 20 min, lvl 10

Squats:
135*15, 4 sets: 225*10

Leg Press:
4 sets: 365*15

Hand Kettle Bell SLDL:
2 sets: 25lbs per hand, *12

Kettle Bell Lunge:
2 sets: 25lbs per hand, 14 steps each

Kettle Bell Step ups:
2 sets: 25lbs per hand * 12

Single Hand Kettle Bell Deep SLDL:
2 sets: 25lb *12

**** Leg's be hurtin! and it feels...good! 
*** read about the last set, so tried it. WOW. Stand on two platforms and the weight is in the middle....take a DEEEEEEP stretch.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2011)

26 Jan 12
VERTICAL:

Warmup: 12 min, elliptical, lvl 10

Seated DB Mil Press:
35*15, 35*10, 50*5, 50*5, 50*5, 50*5, 50*8

Pull Ups:
Wide Grip:
BW*8, BW*5, BW*4
Med Grip:
BW*5, BW*5
Rev Grip: 
BW*5, BW*5

Olly Bar Corner Press:
**Each Hand**
Bar*10, 45*10, 45*10

Cybex Pull Down:
**Each Hand**
45*10, 80*5, 80*5, 45*10

Wide Grip Upright Row
Bar*10, Bar*10, Bar*10

Cool Down:
Bike: 
10 min, lvl 10

*** Pull ups still suck
*** That corner press...not sure I like. was more front delt. Not sure I was standing correct


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> This getting older thing....sucks.
> ...



 Burner

You'll be getting no sympathy from me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I've always heard cardio after weights was more effective.



The best thing about cardio after weights is that if you spend all your allotted time on the weights, you get to skip the cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> The best thing about cardio after weights is that if you spend all your allotted time on the weights, you get to skip the cardio.


 that's been my motto...hence looking the way I do....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

been sick that past few days....being sick in Afghan...sucks. was mainly just a cold, but tried to sleep as much as I can. tried to do bench/rows the other day....was a misstake. Thought I was gonna hurl on the machine...took that as a cue to find the exit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

30 Jan 11

Legs:
Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 8 min

SQUAT:
135*15, 185*12, 225*10, 275*10

Kettle Bell Lunges:
2 sets 25lbs 8 strides, each leg. (length of room and back)

Kettle Bell SLDL:
2 sets 25lbs 12 reps

Kettle Bell Step Ups:
2 sets 25lbs 10 reps, each leg

*** was working w/ 3 other guys, so RI was a little longer than wanted.
*** still decent workout. 
*** Glad had dude behind me on that last set. If solo, probably have stopped at 8 reps, but pushed thru 10. Hurt....awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

PreMier said:


> YouTube Video


 thanks, jake- I was standing wrong. was standing one leg in front of the other. Working side leg back. was tweaking my back. Will try it even next time. Does it feel like you are working more your front delts?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2011)

looks that way, but i havent tried them yet


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

Workouts are looking great!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, JD!
Just trying to get back into the groove while in the gym....have a game plan now...June is only a few mere months away...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2011)

31 Jan 2011
*** 2 year anniversary of my leaving my house to come over to this shit-hole***

Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl10, 8 min

CHEST:
DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*10, 80*10!!!, 80*8, 80*9  

Inch DB Bench Press:
60*10, 60*8, 60*8, 100*2

High Cable Flyes:
2 sets: 50*15
Med Cable Flyes:
2 sets: 50*10
Low Cable Flyes:
2 sets: 40*10

Push Ups:
2 sets: *10...

*** Dam good workout! Shoulder is gonna make me pay for this one!
*** 80lbs felt GOOOD to lift again! Suprised I got the reps I did!
*** Thought I'd do a little better w/ the 100's, but eh...It'll come back

***Worked wtih 3 other people again. Did what I could do to keep tempo up and moving, but RI was still too long. But nice to have someone there.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmmm...I'm seeing good lifting numbers, but no body weight posted.  How's progress on that?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice job on the db bench presses!  That's the way to do it!  Yeehaw!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Nice job on the db bench presses!  That's the way to do it!  Yeehaw!



Ditto - good job Mr. B!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2011)

....hhmm...where'd my post go?
Eh....
thanks!
Still gaining momentum...can't wait till tossing up the 100's again.
Weight is still 210...been eating better and throwing in cardio...not as much as would like...but still...thinkk I'm staying the same right now...hopefully due to the creatine.
When I get back from this road trip I have to take to one of my sites, will add in am running...
be gone a few days. Gonna probably be too busy to lift. So, will start back fresh in a couple days.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

Call it a "De-Load Week" 

have a good trip and stay safe.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

He said load...hehehehehhehe

Lovin the 100 x 2 DB inclines!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> He said load...hehehehehhehe



huhhuh...huh...huhhuh....load...huhhuh.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2011)

just got back from my site visit...it's  back on tomorrow!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2011)

8 Feb 2011

Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 10 min

Inc DB Bench Press:
55*15, 55*10, 75*8, 75*3, 50*10, 50*10, 50*10  

Inc Bench DB Row: (each hand)
50*12, 50*10, 75*6, 75*5, 75*5, 40*10

DB Bench Press:
60*10, 60*8, 60*8, 60*7

Seated Cable Rows:
WG 100*10, WG 160*6, Med Grip: 160*6, Med Grip: 160*6

DB Flyes:
25*10, 35*10, 35*10
--compound set--
Concentraction DB Curls:
35*8, 35*8, 35*8

1 Arm Cable Rows:
50*12, 100*8, 100*8

ABS:
Hanging Knee Ups:
3 sets 10 reps

Decline Bench Press:
135*25, 135*10

*** you know the saying: sometimes you are the windshield, sometimes you are the bug? Today was a bug.  75 lb DB's felt heavy. Not sure why, just went with it, dropped weight and went for reps. Improvise, adapt and overcome and all that shite, right?

*** Still need to add more cardio in...
*** Have to fly to another site 1st thing in am, so no morning PT....am gonna start doing a few miles on perimeter road 1st thing....blech, but necesarry...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice work, Burnsie.  Keep at it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Good to see you back at it!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2011)

maybe its something in the air? my workout sucked ballz too


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2011)

9 Feb 11

LEGS!

Warm Up:
Elliptical:
lvl 10: 20 min

SQUATS!
135*15, 135*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8  135*10 

Leg Press:
4 sets: 450*10

Kettle Bell SLDL:
53*10, 53*10, 53*10

*** Was another 'bug day'. Dam. was hoping to do the 'Moomba leg killer: do 20 reps on weight that you do for 10...it just felt heavy...

*** The rest was ok...
** But, at least we went, right?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2011)

You went, yes.  Credit where due.  The numbers will be there.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2011)

```

```



Pylon said:


> Hmmm...I'm seeing good lifting numbers, but no body weight posted. How's progress on that?


 39" on the gut....
215 on the scale....

went UP 5 effing lbs!!!! 
Am hoping its the creatine holding water...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2011)

12 Feb 11

Upper Vertical:

warm up:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 6 minutes

Pull Ups:
Total: 51. Took 11 sets of 5 to get there +1.  Need to get that strength back! I want my '50 within 5 sets back'....then can start adding weight!

Dead Lift:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 315*5, 315*6

Seated DB Mil Press:
25*15, 25*15, 50*8, 50*6, 50*8

WG Pull Down:
100*12
- Deccending Sets: 205*5, 145*5, 100*5, 205*3.....shoulder gave me the big FU...so stopped

Cable Lateral Raise:
3 sets single arm Lateral raise @ 20*10

BO Cable Lateral Raise:
2 sets @ 30*10

*** still not having good workouts...maybe expecting too much? But I need to push myself. 
*** Weight going UP bothers the crap outta me...better be the creatine, eating less, and healthier and more water, only one soda a day except for my cheat day...annoying.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> *31 Jan 2011
> *** 2 year anniversary of my leaving my house to come over to this shit-hole****
> 
> Warm Up:
> ...



_Happy anniversary?_ 

Man, I would love to press those numbers.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

Creatine always puts an automatic 5 lbs on me...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, don't sweat the lbs, dude.  Creatine will do that to you.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 14, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 9 Feb 11
> 
> ** But, at least we went, right?



This is what seperates those the succeed and those that don't - well done Brother B


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 14, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 39" on the gut....
> ...





JerseyDevil said:


> Creatine always puts an automatic 5 lbs on me...





Pylon said:


> Yeah, don't sweat the lbs, dude.  Creatine will do that to you.




I just started back on creatine last week and jumped on the scale to find I was @ 168lbs. I was pretty excited and then I read this and this is what happened the last time I started on it. I'm going with ignorance and believe the weight gain was the hard work at the gym.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

Strong deads btw Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey all- 
thanks...we'll see how it goes.
need to get going on that AM cardio....blech.

15 Feb 11
CHEST!
Warm Up:
elliptical; lvl 10: 10 min

DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*10, 75*10, 100*4, 100*4

Inc BB Bench Press:
155*8, 185*5, 135*10, 135*10

Dec BB Bench Press:
225*5, 205*9, 135*23

Flat DB Flyes:
2 sets 35*10

*** Time
*** Felt pretty good! Am REALLY liking to have music cranking while lifting...gets ya in the mood, baby!
*** Keep cranking out workouts like this and will gain 'old' strength back...and beyond!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I just started back on creatine last week and jumped on the scale to find I was @ 168lbs. I was pretty excited and then I read this and this is what happened the last time I started on it. I'm going with ignorance and believe the weight gain was the hard work at the gym.


 hopefully for you, amigo...things are feeling a bit tighter here..and dam thing...been eating less and not drinking soda....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Strong deads btw Burner!


thanks JD! Next stop: 405's-ville, baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

YouTube Video












Curt James said:


> _Happy anniversary?_
> 
> Man, I would love to press those numbers.


Hey Curt-
You keep kicking ass and you will if you want.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 15, 2011)

How's the shoulder? Workouts are really kicking into high gear.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2011)

mike, why have you been in afghanistan 2yrs? are you on some weird deployment cycle or?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

PreMier said:


> mike, why have you been in afghanistan 2yrs? are you on some weird deployment cycle or?


I've always been confused about that also.  Although he is in the military, I think he works for an outside contractor....

Whats the dealio Mike?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2011)

Arrghhh...don't get him started.  Next he'll tell you about the motorcycle he bought on ebay...

Sorry Burnsie...too soon?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey burner.  We just started working with a guy on nutrition who is in Afghanistan right now.  He is in the Army/ in Kunar Province now.  I think he has a couple more weeks then he is coming back to the states.  Just thought I'd tell you that.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> How's the shoulder? Workouts are really kicking into high gear.


Hey O-
Its ok...still can't do some exercises and am careful with all pushing...note I'm doing 8-10 min cardio to get all warmed up now...my arm still bothers me a bit, but now that I'm lifting again, it seems to be helping. Just gotta be careful. And I don't do much bar bell stuff, and when I do, I'm now bringing my hands in just a tad bit more to take extra stress off the shoulder


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jake/JD-
I'm a contractor working for the Army. 
I make REALLY good money here...and the economy at home sux balls. That's not too hard a choice. I've pretty much got all bills paid off and am now throwing $$$ into investments. Seeing as I didn't do it when I was younger, I'm making up for it now.
BTW Jake! If you aren't investing into some good mutual fund, do so now!
Was talking w/ a Chaplain while stuck at a terminal waiting to fly to one of my sites last week. You put 100 dollars a month per pay grade. (If you are an A1C, put 300 a month off the top of your income ((pre-tax) into the military retirement fund. When you hit E4, put 400 a month, so on. When you retire, BAM! Jake is sitting pretty.

I'll be here till May of '12 or Christmas of '12. If I can take it. It doth suck much being away from one's 'life'...but the longer I stay, the better set up I am when I get back. I"m....looking at Corvette's now...think I'd look good in one. Very annoying thing...the Z06...can't have targa top or convertible....the Mustang GT500 has the same horse power...dam!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey burner. We just started working with a guy on nutrition who is in Afghanistan right now. He is in the Army/ in Kunar Province now. I think he has a couple more weeks then he is coming back to the states. Just thought I'd tell you that.


 Hey IG! Not familiar w/ the Kunar Province. Will have to look that up. Do you know what FOB he's working on? He can tell you...you have to be careful what you put into your mouth here....it's all bad...and man..the cakes, cookies, pies...ice cream...are in no shortage. (I have a sweet tooth) 
I do pretty good...except for these white chocolate chip cookies. Ask your guy...he will know about them.
I bet he's all kinds of happy to be leaving this shit-hole.
I think about it all the time...not good...it slows my days down!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2011)

before i joined the military i did financial/investment coaching, and have my series 7 and 66 

i dont make any money in the military(about 20% of what i was), and joined because i wanted to serve.  unless i can get a 'cool' job that i want, i doubt i'll stay in.  i dont save anything right now, its very check to check


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I'll be here till May of '12 or Christmas of '12. If I can take it. It doth suck much being away from one's 'life'...but the longer I stay, the better set up I am when I get back. I"m....looking at Corvette's now...think I'd look good in one. Very annoying thing...the Z06...can't have targa top or convertible....the Mustang GT500 has the same horse power...dam!


 
Buddy of mine had a Z06 before he destroyed it. No way I could think about passing it up for the Mustang GT500. 

Not like I could afford either but just saying.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

PreMier said:


> its very check to check


yeah...I remember that life style...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Buddy of mine had a Z06 before he destroyed it. No way I could think about passing it up for the Mustang GT500.
> 
> Not like I could afford either but just saying.



hehe ... wouldn't be fun to entertain the thought of having the choice.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

17 Feb 11
LEGS:
Warm Up:
elliptical: lvl 10, 20 min

Squat:
135*15, 135*15, 135*15, 135*12, 135*10...

Leg Press:
180*20, 180*20

*** Blech.
*** Low weight, low RI and high rep day...tried to hit it after 60 sec rest. lost the last 2 sets...
*** back was getting pretty tight on leg press...might not have had greatest form on squats? felt good, but no mirror to gauge nor spotter to correct...


*** fuq *** Bad day....
FML....just some crap at work. Bad feedback? Thought...I was kicking ass and keeping up good relations w/ all customers....this was a offensive, kick in the teeth. So, will have to 'look within' to see what I can do to correct and improve upon, yada yada....just one bad feed back to my task force and can unravel all the hard work I've done and accompished since I got here...
fuq.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2011)

Hang in there, dude.  You'll get through it.  Stay positive.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Creatine *always puts an automatic 5 lbs on me...



Thank you for reminding me to take my pwo creatine!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> FML....just some crap at work. Bad feedback? Thought...I was kicking ass and keeping up good relations w/ all customers....this was a offensive, kick in the teeth. So, will have to 'look within' to see what I can do to correct and improve upon, yada yada....just one bad feed back to my task force and can unravel all the hard work I've done and accompished since I got here...
> fuq.



Misery loves company, fwiw.  Hang in there, Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

new day....and these people....are LEAVING....so clean slate and haul ass w/ the new troops that are replacing them.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2011)

w00t!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2011)

...and now, I can't find my new, never used 500.00 Iphone 4.....fml.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2011)

wtf lol...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

Go with the Z06!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Go with the Z06!


 
I knew you were cool for a reason.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2011)

19 Feb 11

warmup:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 10 min

Dead Lift:
135*15, 225*10, 315*1..., 315*6, 315*6

Pull Up:
*8, *8, *6, *5, *5, *5, *5, *5, *5 
Total Sets: 9 Total Reps: 54  

Seated Mil DB Press:
25*15, 45*10, 3 sets of 60*6

BO BB Rows:
4 sets of 135*10

Single Arm Cable Lateral Raise:
3 sets 30*10

Bent Over Single Arm Cable Lateral Raise:
2 sets 30*10

CGBP:
3 sets 135*10

Cable Press Down:
100*12, 150*8, 150*8, 150*7

Finish:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 10 min

*** not so bad, Tried those corner presses. WTF? They suck balls. Thought I had a short bar and not an oly bar. Nope. AND! I'm all of 5'9....so how the hell are people doing this as a delt exercise? The angle is an incline chest press. I'd have to go down to my knees to get the bar over head...so went to the DB press. Felt it in the shoulder, so did not try and get any heavier...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2011)

nice work, burnsie!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks....will be in 'rebuild' mode for a while...
was annoying:
Tried to do DB lateral raises....25lbs felt....heavy! WTF???? I USED.....to do those with 50's! DAM!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2011)

They'll come back, don't worry.  Lat raises are a move that I've always found fall off quickly if you don't stay on top of them.  For me, anyway.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

Great deads Burner. 

Stop worrying about the weight you used to do, and focus on where your at now, not in the past. I hear ya though. Almost every PR I have was done 6-7 years ago. So it bothered me that I never have new PRs. Then it occured to me that isn't the way to look at it. You have to weigh where you are at now, and how much you improve from now... not the past. 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great deads Burner.
> 
> Stop worrying about the weight you used to do, and focus on where your at now, not in the past. I hear ya though. Almost every PR I have was done 6-7 years ago. So it bothered me that I never have new PRs. Then it occured to me that isn't the way to look at it. You have to weigh where you are at now, and how much you improve from now... not the past.
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming


SIR! I'm going to need to you to stop my whine fest w/ your sound logic.
Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2011)

I SEE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

ho-lee-heck! IT.....LIVES!
TOH!
Howzit hangin, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

24 Feb 11

CHEST:

Warm Up:
elliptical: lvl 10, 10 min

Bench Press:
135*15, 135*10, 225*10!!!, 275*6, 315*1!!!!

Inc DB Bench Press:
65*6, 65*6, 65*6, 65*6

Dec Bench Press:
225*3, 225*3, 135*12

Pec Dec:
50*12, 80*5

Standing BB Curl:
Oly Bar*12, 65*10, 65*8, 65*8

Concentration Curl:
25*8

*** WINDSHIELD, BABY! GOOD day for benching!
*** Got a little gassed after that awesome flat bench! 
*** That 225 for 10 felt good! So, had a good spotter and felt like seeing what the ol bod could do! it did not disappoint!

*** Bi's were still not liking being worked out...but will keep at it, a little at a time.


*** The female...that gave me the bad review was on an elliptical infront of me...gosh, she 'inspired' me to go heavier! its amazing what a little contempt and anger can do for a workout!  
- Been thinking...should go to her office and just flat ask her WHAT it is...that has her so against me. If I am at fault: fine. I can fix it. If it is just a personality conflict...she leaves in a couple weeks...solved.
There ya go.


Oh, am back on the Tren for about a week now, so probably why I felt GOOOOD today! have two bottles left...let's see what I can do!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome bench numbers. 

Anger ocassionally seems to always help push over a little harder.


----------



## the other half (Feb 24, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-heck! IT.....LIVES!
> TOH!
> Howzit hangin, brotha!



we are doing great, still hitting the iron pretty good. i think last year was by far our best year. hit alot of PR's and didnt miss to much. this year we are off to a good start. just starting the calorie deficit portion. the toughtest part.

and like always, katt and i are getting some good trips in. went to vegas for the super bowl and watched my steelers lose. dam it. but my wife is the best and we managed to get floor tickets for UFC 126, way sweet. the ultimate guys weekend.
plus spending it with her, cant beat that.


----------



## the other half (Feb 24, 2011)

way to put the pounds up on the bench. some day when i grow up i wanna be like you. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome bench numbers.
> 
> Anger ocassionally seems to always help push over a little harder.


 I've also found that if you work out with a GF or wife or a woman you are 'into'...your strength also seems to gain about 25%....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

the other half said:


> way to put the pounds up on the bench. some day when i grow up i wanna be like you. lol


 thanks buddy! That's funny...I wanna be more like Moomba and/or Stew!

sounds like y'all are having fun! very important! Can't wait to do some more traveling myself!
Now get to posting what y'all have been doing!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 24 Feb 11
> 
> CHEST:
> 
> ...



Good workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

Great workout Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks- think I'll stay in the 200's and work on getting reps up. 
Still hovering at 215lbs this am... = fat-ass..... 
GOTTA add in the dreaded cardio....blech.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work there Burnsie!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice benching....looks like your shoulder is better


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks- think I'll stay in the 200's and work on getting reps up.
> Still hovering at 215lbs this am... = fat-ass.....
> GOTTA add in the dreaded cardio....blech.



Yeah... I don't like cardio either..   except for Zumba.. maybe you should try that, It's a room full of girls shakin' it - what could be better??  lol


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

katt said:


> Yeah... I don't like cardio either.. except for Zumba.. maybe you should try that, It's a room full of girls shakin' it - what could be better?? lol


 

Yeah just hang out in the back of the room.  lol


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)

islandgirl said:


> Yeah just hang out in the back of the room.  Lol



+1


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Yeah just hang out in the back of the room. lol


 what she said....


Will be a while till I am back in civilization....and can look at a roomful of beautiful women...

Being over here has its pluses...and minuses...


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> what she said....
> 
> 
> 
> *Bend* over here has its pluses...and minuses...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

1 March 11

Delts / Tris

Warm Up: Elliptical: lvl 10, 13 min  (good tunes were cranking...)

Seated Mil DB Press:
2 sets 20*20, 4 sets 50*8, 50*6, 50*5, 50*5, 50*6

Standing DB Side Laterals:
4 sets 25*10

Seated B DB Lateral Raises:
3 sets 25*10

CGBP:
135*10, 185*3, 185*3, 135*10

Skull Crusher:
50lbs + whatever that round, short bar w/ the perpendicular handles weighs:
4 sets: 5 reps

Cable Tri Ext:
180*10, 180*10, 180*10/100*10

***** RRROOOOAAAARRRRRRR, Ba-DUDE!  Tren is kicking in!  
***odd...couldn't put up much weight on mil press, nor too many reps...so thought outside the box and just did a lot of sets...shoulders were bulging by end of workout! YEAH!

*** shoulder is ok....still not 100%, so still kinda shy on things...still not trying dips..  

*** Still need to add in my am cardio....man, that's hard!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

katt said:


>


 hiya katt! had to go back and make sure *I* didn't actually fat finger that....you crafty lady, you!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice work.  Easy on that shoulder.  It'll get there.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

hey amigo! it feels relatively okie dokie...and nothing a couple Advil cant fix...


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2011)

katt said:


>



see what kind of crap i have to put up with all the time.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

...I am sure you actually...LIKE it...just saying.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

TOH has a good thing goin', LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

I was tol yesterday that I "need toget married"
really? Why? NEED? oi.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

2 mar 11

Back:

Warm Up:
elliptical: lvl 10, 10 min

Dead Lift:
135*15, 225*10, 315*8, 315*5, 315*6

Pull Ups:
BW*8, BW*6, BW*5, BW*5, BW*5, BW*5 = 34 

Inc Chest Supported DB Rows (single arm)
4 sets 50*10

Cybex Machine Pull Down:
45*10, 45*10, 70*8, 70*8

CG Seated Cable Rows:
100*12, 205*6, 205*6, 100*15


***** MY GRIP!!!!! OWIE, OWIE, OWIE! 
*** this am: 217lbs...>WTF!!!!!! I want to go DOWN!!! FUQ!
*** waist: just a tad before 39"...


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I was tol yesterday that I "need toget married"
> really? Why? NEED? oi.



Are you turning into a 'needy' person?  Nah....

or maybe you were taking your sexual frustration out in the locker room and someone caught you??


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 2 mar 11
> 
> Back:
> 
> ...



so those Incline DB rows... your chest is on the back of the chair?  Never tried those before.. hmmmm

great workout though - especially your deads!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 2, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I was tol yesterday that I "need toget married"
> really? Why? NEED? oi.



ha, that might be the pinnacle of bad advice right there, lol.

oh, definitely get married AT SOME POINT, but what I wouldn't give to be single again until I was 50, then I could get married, I figure you could accomplish everything you want in your life by yourself by that age, then fade out into the sunset with a loving wife of the ripe old age of 25ish...you know, so you can have kids.

sounds good on paper right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> oh, definitely get married AT SOME POINT, but what I wouldn't give to be single again until I was 50, then I could get married, I figure you could accomplish everything you want in your life by yourself by that age, then fade out into the sunset with a loving wife of the ripe old age of 25ish...you know, so you can have kids.
> 
> sounds good on paper right?


Fuck that! I'm 55 and never getting married again. Kids? Are you serious? The 25 part sounds good, but time to sock away for retirement, not junior's college tuition.... I'm single now and LOVIN IT . 

One thing I am finding out also is there are a LOT of really hot 40-48 year old women (even early 50s) out there, and I have the pics to prove it . My ex was 8 years younger then me, so I was worried older women wouldn't appeal to me.... wrong!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Fuck that! I'm 55 and never getting married again. Kids? Are you serious? The 25 part sounds good, but time to sock away for retirement, not junior's college tuition.... I'm single now and LOVIN IT .
> 
> One thing I am finding out also is there are a LOT of really hot 40-48 year old women (even early 50s) out there, and I have the pics to prove it . My ex was 8 years younger then me, so I was worried older women wouldn't appeal to me.... wrong!



lol.. i'll probably retire to an eastern block country in europe.  cheap living, beautiful women and scenery.

mike, we talked about it in jd's journal, but a lot of us have stopped doing dips because they are very hard on the shoulder girdle


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

katt said:


> so those Incline DB rows... your chest is on the back of the chair? Never tried those before.. hmmmm
> 
> great workout though - especially your deads!


\
yes ma'am! One arm at a time. just a different angle to hit them at. My bad was sore from the deads, so didn't want the extra stress doing BO rows.
Thanks! I'm feeling it today...I may need to slow my dead speed a little...I lift, squeeze at top, lower under control and as soon as bar touches ground, I lift again. Might be using a little of the kinetic energy built up from the 'tap' on ground to help lift it again....or should I set down, pause and then lift again? 
and...the other school of thought....do I rep on DL or should I take it HEAVY for a couple reps at a time? I've read both.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

katt said:


> Are you turning into a 'needy' person? Nah....
> 
> or maybe you were taking your sexual frustration out in the locker room and someone caught you??


 of course I'm needy...I'm a guy!
or maybe I'm more of  a 'wanty'....
or...maybe right now, its cause I can't have...I walso want a beer...and/or a good marg. But....nooooooooo....effin' General Order #1 is in effect.
(can't drink alcohol)
Men and women can die in uniform, can't have a beer. fun king awesome.
I understand if 'joes' are going outside the wire and conducting ops...yeah, full on sober. but! if in side, and only allowed to have two beer a day...i don't see the problem.
its the military fuqqed up mentality.....if you do well, that one person gets credit and the accolades.One person fuqs up....everybody suffers.
How about...if that one person fuqs up....well...DON'T be that guy....make him/her the example and HAMMER them into dog shit. mkes sense. BUT! Being around the military for nearly 20 years....it will never go that way.
ok....off the soap box.

oh...you didn't catch my FB post? I think I walked into someone having some 'happy time' in a shower stall.
There are 8 shower stalls in the building close to my room. After haj cleans, they close the curtains....I went in right after they cleaned. Set my stuff down, grabbed my towel and shower stuff, and walked to a what I thought was empty stall.
There was no water running and no towel on the hook outside said stall.
So, I whipped open the curtain and took a step into...and dam near stepped...into some dude....

yeah....little awkward.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jake!
yeah...I know...but I miss dips...are bench dips ok? Course you need a WO partner if you want to put plates on your lap.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

3 Mar 11

CHEST:

Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 13 minutes

Flat DB Bench Press:
55*15, 55*10, 75*8, 100*8, 100*4, 8 sets of 75*5

Dec Bench Press:
225*5, 225*5, 135*30, 135*22, 225*6

*** Intersting workout. 
*** gassed in that 2nd set w/ 100lbs. Dropped to 75's, inc bench was taken, so just hammered out sets of 5 on the 75's.
*** left side felt a little weak today...had to be careful.

*** I really need to get a workout log again...I'm gonna fly to BAF next week for supply run when weather clears a bit...will get one then.

*** my 'will power' was tested...the 3 guys I hang with..at dinner, either got ice cream or cake for dessert. Me? An apple....fuqqers.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Fuck that! I'm 55 and never getting married again. Kids? Are you serious? The 25 part sounds good, but time to sock away for retirement, not junior's college tuition.... I'm single now and LOVIN IT .
> 
> One thing I am finding out also is there are a LOT of really hot 40-48 year old women (even early 50s) out there, and I have the pics to prove it . My ex was 8 years younger then me, so I was worried older women wouldn't appeal to me.... wrong!



ha!  POST EM 

as i am approaching 40 myself, I am finding myself more and more attracted to the older women, the early 20 year olds I just don't find appealing anymore.

I guess I will just have to live a little vicariously through you then JD....


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> of course I'm needy...I'm a guy!
> or maybe I'm more of  a 'wanty'....
> or...maybe right now, its cause I can't have...I walso want a beer...and/or a good marg. But....nooooooooo....effin' General Order #1 is in effect.
> (can't drink alcohol)
> ...



especially if you had already "de-robed" yourself prior to stepping in.  were there any words exchanged, or just a quick turn around and exit by you?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah....there was only about 8" of space...and shame separating two nekkid guys...I just said: DAM! Sorry, and hauled out and moved to another stall...after checking a bit more carefully this time!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> ha! POST EM
> 
> as i am approaching 40 myself, I am finding myself more and more attracted to the older women, the early 20 year olds I just don't find appealing anymore.
> 
> I guess I will just have to live a little vicariously through you then JD....


 going into 'dog' mode....20-somethings...offer....fun. But yeah, now that I'm 40....(FML!!!)
want someone in 30's...


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> oh...you didn't catch my FB post? I think I walked into someone having some 'happy time' in a shower stall.
> There are 8 shower stalls in the building close to my room. After haj cleans, they close the curtains....I went in right after they cleaned. Set my stuff down, grabbed my towel and shower stuff, and walked to a what I thought was empty stall.
> There was no water running and no towel on the hook outside said stall.
> So, I whipped open the curtain and took a step into...and dam near stepped...into some dude....
> ...



  OMG!   I totally missed your post in Facebook... uh yeah, awkward


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah...not too much phases me here anymore. At least I didn't know him....or it woulda prolly gone a little more like:
Oh, hey Bob...post a towel or something next time, fag! See ya at lunch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> ha! POST EM
> 
> as i am approaching 40 myself, I am finding myself more and more attracted to the older women, the early 20 year olds I just don't find appealing anymore.
> 
> I guess I will just have to live a little vicariously through you then JD....


Exactly. Go to the website Plenty of Fish for example and put in the age range of 40-50 with your zip code and say 50 miles.... Don't let the wife catch you!  .... and I found this Swingers site..... Adult Swingers Personals Service and LifeStyle info. I was amazed to see several of the innocent, long term relationship women on POF were on this site looking for NSA sex. It's crazy out there dude!  Tacky shit for sure...


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> \
> yes ma'am! One arm at a time. just a different angle to hit them at. My bad was sore from the deads, so didn't want the extra stress doing BO rows.
> Thanks! I'm feeling it today...I may need to slow my dead speed a little...I lift, squeeze at top, lower under control and as soon as bar touches ground, I lift again. Might be using a little of the kinetic energy built up from the 'tap' on ground to help lift it again....or should I set down, pause and then lift again?
> and...the other school of thought....do I rep on DL or should I take it HEAVY for a couple reps at a time? I've read both.



Oh I missed this post from before - the deads - EXACTLY the way we do them... bang them on the floor and do another.


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly. Go to the website Plenty of Fish for example and put in the age range of 40-50 with your zip code and say 50 miles.... Don't let the wife catch you!  .... and I found this Swingers site..... Adult Swingers Personals Service and LifeStyle info. I was amazed to see several of the innocent, long term relationship women on POF were on this site looking for NSA sex. It's crazy out there dude!  Tacky shit for sure...




ok so older women are guuuuuddddeeee...... ( I speak from experience)


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

katt said:


> ok so older women are guuuuuddddeeee...... ( I speak from experience)



im thinking that should be my comment, or is that another fantasy i have yet to hear about?


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> ha!  POST EM
> 
> as i am approaching 40 myself, I am finding myself more and more attracted to the older women, the early 20 year olds I just don't find appealing anymore.
> 
> I guess I will just have to live a little vicariously through you then JD....



stewart, there is nothing better than an older women with confidence in herserf and how she looks, and knowing that she looks better than most of the women 20 years younger.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

...and they also put out....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

5 mar 11

Legs:

Warm Up:
elliptical: lvl 10, 15 min

Leg Press:
5 plates (each side) 450*15, *15
7 Plates: 6 sets: 630* 8
2 plates: 180* 20 / Calf raises*20

Squat:
6 sets: 135*10


*** Done. Lower back was pinging a little, so called it
*** Felt pretty okie dokie, dude was on only squat rack in gym, so that threw me off....at least he wasn't curling!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2011)

Your journal is pretty interesting these days


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2011)

That would be really hard to do squats after heavy leg presses - dang!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...and they also put out....


 That's what I'm saying!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

katt said:


> That would be really hard to do squats after heavy leg presses - dang!


 you bet...that 135 felt...heavy...
thought about going up to 225...but legs felt a little wobbly and don't think I would have gotten enough reps out. 
Oh, I'm moving and groaning like an old man today...

Hey Moomba!
Thanks! I try to keep things...light w/ some humor....and, you know the saying: Can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with BS!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

6 Mar 11

DELTS/TRIS

Warm Up: elliptical: lvl10, 12 min

Seated BB Mil Press:
Bar*15, 65*10, 135*8, 135*8, 135*5, 135*3  --- gassed

Upright Rows; Wide Grip Cambered Bar:
(50 lbs + bar) 3 sets*10 reps

Seated DB Mil Press:
50*5.......... *****Something pinched in rear delt area....stopped

CGBP:
135*10, 185*8, 185*8, 135*10

Lean Aways:
3 sets 15*10 each arm

BO Rear Lateral Raise:
3 sets: 30*10

Angled Tri Ext:
190*10, 190*10, 100*20, 100*20

*** AAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH 
***Today....could not get into it...and my shoulder was pinging...
*** Too many distraction. rear delt started to ping....still had plenty of  strength...effing ZUNE battery died on me 1/2 way thru WO...even though said full battery when I powered on... !!!!! 
*** Two ass hat 'joes' were ego lifting...and for some reason...was bothering me....one was 'DB benching' 100lbs...and by that I mean 1/2 reps....his partner was BB benching....and he was trying to put up 335? his ass was so far off the bench in the air I thought he was trying to hump the ceiling...
and then...there's this effing Romanian soldier that has been wearing the same fuqqing clothes into the gym the last three says I've been there...and he stuck then...came over to where I was doing my cable extenssions and did some pull ups right next to me...removing ANY doubt HE was the one with offensive body odor...I was so fuqqing pissed...that if he started to walk back into my area before I finished...I was gonna yell at him to get away from me cause he fuqqing wreaked. 
One of THOSE days.

oh, and beside foul smelling, HIS bench form sucked...as well as a couple Navy guys who were ego lifting....
WHY does this bother me so? It has no bearing on me or my workout other than its in my line of vision....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2011)

lol.. i hate those days


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Moomba!
> Thanks! I try to keep things...light w/ some humor....and, you know the saying: Can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with BS!


 
You have to be in Tech Support


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> *** AAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH
> ***Today....could not get into it...and my shoulder was pinging...
> *** Too many distraction. rear delt started to ping....still had plenty of strength...effing ZUNE battery died on me 1/2 way thru WO...even though said full battery when I powered on... !!!!!
> *** Two ass hat 'joes' were ego lifting...and for some reason...was bothering me....one was 'DB benching' 100lbs...and by that I mean 1/2 reps....his partner was BB benching....and he was trying to put up 335? his ass was so far off the bench in the air I thought he was trying to hump the ceiling...
> ...


 
Sounds like one of those days, plus the stopping squats because of a tweak and then the shoulder in this one probably put you on edge. 

I go through those days to, for me it's guaranteed if I try to go in the evening.


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2011)

We used to have one of those in our gym... wears black clothing every single time he works out, skinny as a rail.. and PEE  EWWW!   OMG  he stinks so bad, I wonder if he lives in his truck..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You have to be in Tech Support


 how'd you know?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

katt said:


> We used to have one of those in our gym... wears black clothing every single time he works out, skinny as a rail.. and PEE EWWW! OMG he stinks so bad, I wonder if he lives in his truck..


 heh...I've ended up wearing a lot of black under armour stuff here.
BUt at least I normally don't wreak....now, if I'm traveling around AO a few days in the summer and haven't showered...yeah...a little ripe, but as soon as I get back on station....HIT THE SHOWERS!
heh....that guy....should have kept a can of axe body spray w/ you...he gets close...just him w/ a good dose, say you're welcome, smelly and walk away.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

elbows are killing me this am...woke up in the night and took some alieve to dull it down...thinking the heavy tri extensions...or anything like that to stress elbos just also got scrapped from workout list...
will do.....<cough...cough> cardio today....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2011)

Promises, promises....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Burner.  Still overseas protecting us?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> how'd you know?


 
If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, shits like a duck --- It's a duck!! 

Well that and done that more times than I care to admit.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

take care of the pains, dont want you to become a cardio junkie........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Burner


----------



## jagbender (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Old Man  How are the aches and pains today ? 

I'll be 50 in less that a month    over the HILL


----------



## jagbender (Mar 8, 2011)

BTW  pretty Cool Pics on FB


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey all-
uh....not a cardio day....joints felt good enough to lift...so I did.
Workout to follow.

Hey Jag- Thanks. One of the perks of this position are the amazing vacations I am able to afford to take.

O! Yeah...not sure what kind of job I'll take when I get back. If/when get my certs Im starting after, will either be on a sysad/netadmin side of the house in the background, or maybe just enjoy desktop support....who knows.

Trips!
Yeah buddy! I'm just 'LOVING' it here.....NOT.
But, the $$$ is great, the jobs at home aren't plentiful, so am gonna be here till at least May of 12. If can hang on...Christmas of 12.
I just found a home in Phoenix I am gonna look into. 
...and a Vette...

Always wanted one...and am in a position to afford one....figure, get one now...cause if I come home and meet someone...THAT dream will go away...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

8 Mar 11

HORIZONTAL:

Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 13 min

Bench Press:
135*15, 135*10, 225*8, 225*5, 225*5, 225*3.....FAIL!  

BO BB Row:
135*10, 135*10, 225*4, 225*5, 225*4

Inc DB Bench Press:
75*10, 75*10, 75*5, 75*5

Inc Bench Chest Support DB Rows:
75*8, 75*8, 75*5, 75*5

Dec Bench Press:
135*15, 135*15, 135*15

*** time. Cable Row was being used. Called it.
*** FML! I actually FAILED that last set of bench! I got it 1/2 way up..and it wasn't gonna go no further.  My mind went the wrong way. it said: oh...gawd...and found the lowest rack pin and racked it...instead of switching into that primal: OH GAWD!!!!  and lock it out. eh...whatcha gonna do?

*** I think moderately sore is going to be the norm for this...kid. It makes me feel like I've accomplished.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey all-
> O! Yeah...not sure what kind of job I'll take when I get back. If/when get my certs Im starting after, will either be on a sysad/netadmin side of the house in the background, or maybe just enjoy desktop support....who knows.


 
Sysad/netadmin is the higher paying option. However much more stressfull, expeically now that they are pushing the cloud stuff.

Either one you'll do great. 

Nice workout, glad to hear some of the aches have gotten better.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like a great work out !


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

what up?????????


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks good Mike!  Those 'oh fuck' reps, are actually way more stimulating to the central nervous system then cranking out a solid rep.  The more you are 'scared' of doing a rep, the more stimulated the CNS, and better the result.  

*I am not an expert, I only play one on IronMag*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

Uh....hi....uh.....still here.
had to travel...and that two day travel turned into a 4 day ordeal...screwed up my 'battle rhythem'...and just getting back into it....and I don't have the days to waste either... dam

Warm Up: Elliptical, lvl 10, 20min
Bench Press: 6 sets, 135*10
BO BB Row: 5 sets: 135*10
Inc DB Bench Press: 4 sets: 60*8
Inc DB Row: 4 sets: 60*8

Down and dirty.
Thought...was gonna do 5*5 workout....but the 135 felt....heavy and shoulder was bugging me...so kept it easy.
Tomorrow will be legs and getting better...then travel again...this time...taking workout clothes w/ me in case get stuck again!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Still got a good workout even though your shoulder was buggin you.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Uh....hi....uh.....still here.
> had to travel...and that two day travel turned into a 4 day ordeal...screwed up my 'battle rhythem'...and just getting back into it....and I don't have the days to waste either... dam
> 
> Warm Up: Elliptical, lvl 10, 20min
> ...


 

Good to keep it light rather than mess up your shoulder


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

Still an effective workout.  Stay safe Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

‎25 mar 11
Delts / Tris
Warmup: Elliptical: lvl 11, 11 minutes
Seated DB Mil Press:
35*15, 35*10, 50*10, 70*5, 70*3, 70*3, 45*10
...
Standing DB Lateral Raise:
3 sets: 25*10

Seated BO DB Lateral Raise:
3 sets: 25*10

Seated DB Front Lateral Raise:
3 sets: 25*10

Corner Press:
bar +35: 4 sets: 10 reps (still not sure I'm doing them right)

Cable Tri Press Down:
130*10

**** Dam...thought this was already posted.
*** was traveling again. Misseda day or so....back at it.
Trying to post pics i took today....I look like shite, so if they come up...be..gentle...


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Studying for CCNA certs? 

Great pix though


----------



## jagbender (Mar 25, 2011)

Good looking Guns !  

Love the cabinets!  LOL


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Hey Old Man  How are the aches and pains today ?
> 
> *I'll be 50 in less than a month*    over the HILL



49 in August here. Man, how time flies!



Burner02 said:


> *I just found a home in Phoenix I am gonna look into.
> ...and a Vette...*
> 
> Always wanted one...and am in a position to afford one....figure, get one now...cause if I come home and meet someone...THAT dream will go away...



Now THAT is excellent news!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep-
That's casa de Burner. You pretty much see all I own...I'm standing in the doorway. 
That's my armor to the immediate right, clothes and all pills and 'potions' next to that.
Where you see the CCNA books is also my 'entertainment center'...The xbox is under the scarf to keep off the dust.
And to the right, you really can't see is my bed, 5ft off the ground, so the 'alcove' underneath, where I am presently sitting allows space for a small desk.

Voila.
Thanks for the kind words....but I'm a fat body.
I just had an old girl friend try the 'you're not 21 anymore' bit. Yep...but I can still be an athletic 40 year old...and will be.

I think she's trying to psyche me out, cause we have this bet....whoever drops the most weight by the time I get back, is treated to a lunch of thier choice. Me: steak.
She wants lobster.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> 49 in August here. Man, how time flies!
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is excellent news!


 Hey Curt!
Looking into the house. Probably smart money would be to hold off till I get back...
but the Vette...we'll see. I does want one...but like my Audi...decisions...decisions....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2011)

lookin good mike. you've got some big ass arms dude!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Jake-
Thanks...just had finished delts/tris....so were pumped up...
I'll have to tape...Think my arms are the size of your forearms, bud-


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

26 mar 11
BACK:

Warm Up:
elliptical: lvl 10, 12 min

Dead Lift:
135*15, 225*10, 315*6, 315*6, 405*1, 455*1 PR ALERT! YEAH, BABY!

WG Pull Ups:
*10, *8, 6 sets of 6 reps = 54 total

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 135*10, 3 sets 185*5, 2 sets 225*3, 135*10

Suppinated Grip Pull Ups:
6 sets of 5 = 30 total

CG Cable Rows:
2 sets 100*10, 2 sets 205*5/135*10

*** NEW PR on deads, y'all! Wish had that on video! Guy watching said back wsa straight...let out a little primal, gutteral scream and let er rip....BAM! one! YEAH!
*** set me up the rest of the workout. Kind of a lot of volume, but went with it.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I think she's trying to psyche me out, cause we have this bet....whoever drops the most weight by the time I get back, is treated to a lunch of thier choice. Me: *steak.*
> She wants lobster.



Get that steak!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats on the PR

You'll get that steak, you have time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Dead Lift:
> 455*1 PR ALERT! YEAH, BABY!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

morning....man...paying for the dead lift right now.....owie....owie...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2011)

27 mar 11

Chest:
Warm Up: Elliptical:lvl 10, 15 min

Bench Press:
135*15, 135*10, 225*3, 225*3, 225*4, 225*4, 225*3, 225*4   

Inc DB Bench Press:
100*3, 100*2, 50*12, 50*12, 50*10

Dec Bench Press:
225*4, 225*4, 135*15, 135*15

DB Flys:
2 sets: 30*10

*** Ursula! WTF!!!! weights were heavy....again today! DAM! Was going for 5*5....but WTF! So, I added sets to compensate. WISH I had a spotter on that to push me intothe zone...I knew I could do it...dam!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 26 mar 11
> 
> Dead Lift:
> 135*15, 225*10, 315*6, 315*6, 405*1, 455*1 PR ALERT! YEAH, BABY!





Burner02 said:


> morning....man...paying for the dead lift right now.....owie....owie...





Burner02 said:


> 27 mar 11
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...



Going out on a limb here, but my guess is that your body was still suffering the effects of the DLs when you tried to bench the following day.  You might want to consider a rest day after heavy DLs.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2011)

hey bud! Yeah, was kinda thinking that too....but I still try to remain in the realm of young and awesome.....that state of denial is epic, sir!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2011)

nice pr, and id concur on the cns trying to recover


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2011)

so...ah....what is a cns? central nervous system?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hey bud! Yeah, was kinda thinking that too....but I still try to remain in the realm of young and awesome.....that state of denial is epic, sir!


 The same thing happened to me a week ago, I did bench the day after deadlift and I just couldn't do the weight I usually could. And I'm 21 so you definitely need a rest day haha. And yes cns is central nervous system.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome PR's Mike!  And pumped or not, your arms look huge...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> The same thing happened to me a week ago, I did bench the day after deadlift and I just couldn't do the weight I usually could. And I'm 21 so you definitely need a rest day haha. And yes cns is central nervous system.


 well, today is day off from gym...gonna go into office, check pertinant mail...and then be lazy...
As our friend and pal Archangel would say: I'll HIIT it tomorrow. 

Thanks, JD-
unfortunately...the camera also adds 10lbs that way too....
my right arm hanging: 14.5"....right forearm: 12"
so...got lotza work to do!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2011)

oh....look....I just got....spammed....yippee....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> my right arm hanging: 14.5"....right forearm: 12"
> so...got lotza work to do!



They look bigger than that.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2011)

...that's what she said...

Thanks Trips...but I measured right after I read your post.
straight down, no flex.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thought I'd share....tomorrow...have a date with...this...the squat rack.
Looks unassuming and benign...doesn't it?
yet! Load some weight onto the oly bar that rests upon said rack, step underneath it....and let er rip!


yeah....let's do these things.

Now, this is the view from my 'b-hut' about 5 minutes ago: 9:20pm. So, the gym...is what...100 feet away from my front door. I have NO excuse why I cannot hit it. EVER.
Oh, and the ground, kinda hard to see....rocks. That's about all I ever get to walk on....effing sux.
The day I no longer have to walk on rocks....too soon!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck with the squats, I still get excited before I set into the rack every time. I always feel like I'm competing, and I guess I am competing with last week. Man it feels good to put up PRs on squats.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Thought I'd share....tomorrow...have a date with...this...the squat rack.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

Have fun!  Nothing better than almost blacking out in the squat rack, lol.

You need to get some All Out.  Yeah, I know, a shameless plug for Beyond Nutrition, but it works really well and no crash.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> let er rip!



 _let er rip!_


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You need to get some All Out. Yeah, I know, a shameless plug for Beyond Nutrition, but it works really well and no crash.


 
I just got my new batch  and your right 

Good luck in the squat rack tomorrow Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got 4 bottles of NO-Xplode and Jack3ed. Or however you spell it. two of each.
They seem to work for now.
When I run thru these, I'll try your shamless plug..


gym time: T-30 minutes....


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

Did ya fall asleep in the squat rack?

I tried Jacked3D but the caffeine gave me headaches. But alot of people swear by it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

I know i've felt like I was gonna pass out after squats before. Maybe it actually happened


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

No sign of Burner since he had that date with the squat rack.  It must've been a great date.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe he passed out and now a hot nurse is attending to him..... It could happen!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish....dam troubles w/ traveling. Ok...the 'I have no excuse'...might have to relax that a little....to: no excuse while I'm at 'home'. Been moving the past few days.

I know that when either on jacked or noxplode...after while...I do crash...but its ok. I sleep well. 

Got back from the gym a bit ago. eh...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

31 Mar 11
LEGS:
Warm Up: Elliptical lvl 10, 12 min.

Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 315*6, 315*4, 315*4, 225*8, 135*15 

Leg Press:
5 sets: 360*12, 3 wide Stance, 2 med stance

Leg Ext:
3 sets: 45*12

*** hmm....found a belt. Glad I did...lower back still not happy w/ me. Need a knowledgable person to watch me...feels like I'm too far forward? Keep trying to sit down on my heels...this may be why lower back sore?

*** The first set 315 felt ok....couldn 't get into rhythem. (I try to keep like a machine....up, down, up....no pause. Constant tension) I had to stop after each rep to take in a couple breaths...  
Got full ROM, but felt heavy...dam.
I've got one more week of heavy....then will move to a more HIIT...workout? high rep, lower weight low RI.....2 months till R&R! Not gonna get the 40 off....but 10-15 would be nice.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice work in there Burnsie.  Don't hassle yourself on it feeling heavy.  It's supposed to feel heavy.  

Stay strong, and take care of that back.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

Py Guy!
eh...was cut a bit short....need to work on that lower back...get it strengthened up a bit.
Was hoping for sets of 6 or so reps....eh...next time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

News flash.... 315 is HEAVY


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey JD! 
But...I can bench 315....so squatting should be a bit easier! 
but, overall, good workout. happy w/ it...and legs are starting to feel it, so good to go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2011)

315 for reps.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good workout, lots of squats. 

Tomorrow's squats for me.  I've learned alot watching Ripptoe's video's, and reading his book. Starting Strength





YouTube Video


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, O! I'll check it


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2011)

1 April 11

DELT/Tri

Warm Up: Elliptical, lvl 10, 2 miles - 16min

Seated Mil Press:
65*15, 65*10, 135*5, 135*3, 95*10, 95*10, 95*10

Corner Press:
Bar+45*10 (per hand), Bar+45*10, 70*8, 70*8, 45*10

Cable Lateral Raises:
30*10 (per hand), 30*10, 50*5, 20*12

BO Cable Lateral Raises:
4 sets 30*10

CGBP: 4 sets: 135*10

DB Shrugs:
3 sets 100*10

Seated Single Arm DB Ext:
RA: 20*10
LA: 20*5....fail...elbow hurt too bad. Called it.


*** Mil press got off to bad start. This piece needs spotter to help unrack the weight. Cant get it from behind neck and its like 8" in front...bad set up. Prolly won't use it again. 

*** Dam my elbows! Tried to grunt thru that 1st set....but it was too uncomfortable...so called it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Mil press got off to bad start. This piece needs spotter to help unrack the weight. Cant get it from behind neck and its like 8" in front...bad set up. Prolly won't use it again.



Have you tried doing mils standing?    Then you can just clean the weight from the floor and not worry about unracking the weight from behind your head.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah...wasn't my favorite. I'll have to work them in next time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Have you tried doing mils standing?    Then you can just clean the weight from the floor and not worry about unracking the weight from behind your head.



  Plus you get some "core work" in from standing.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 1, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Have you tried doing mils standing?  Then you can just clean the weight from the floor and not worry about unracking the weight from behind your head.


 Gonna try that  I had a heck of a time doing military w/O a spotter


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 1, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Have you tried doing mils standing?  Then you can just clean the weight from the floor and not worry about unracking the weight from behind your head.


 
What he said, well that or you can unrack from the squat rack.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2011)

how dare I do that in the curling cage though?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it is excusable to do standing mils in the 'curling rack", lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2011)

game on!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2011)

It still amazes me that people need to use the squat rack to hold the bar for curls. If people can't deadlift what they're curling, they need to work on their deadlifts instead.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> It still amazes me that people need to use the squat rack to hold the bar for curls. If people can't deadlift what they're curling, they need to work on their deadlifts instead.


 
I think he was joking, but your right if you can't deadlift what you curl your in trouble and probably look kinda funny.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think it is excusable to do standing mils in the 'curling rack", lol


I do it, so it must be ok.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think doing curls in the cage...is just...easy? I've done it...but the gym wasn't busy and nobody seemed to want to use it.
ah...the good ol days of being in a modern, fully equipped gym....hmm....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

7 April 11

CHEST:
WARM UP: Elliptical: lvl 10, 2.25 miles/22 mins. Hmm....good sweat though

DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*10, 75*8, 100*6, 100*5, 100*5

Inc DB Bench Press:
4 sets 70*8

Dec Bench Press:
135*18, 135*20, 135*15

Standing Cable Flyes:
4 sets: 50*12

**** eh....felt like going a bit longer on warm up
*** 100's felt ok. Still not 100% on them...
*** Tried to keep in the zone....felt like I was slowing/pussing out, just reminded myself I have less than a week of strength program left...so 'hit the gas' and grind the rep.

*** yeah....next week I think....may do P90x...till I go on R&R....I'm 218....blech. Wanna see what I can strip off in 6 weeks.

*** Been bouncing around, 'FOB Hopping' lately....thrown my schedule off.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I think doing curls in the cage...is just...easy? I've done it...but the gym wasn't busy and nobody seemed to want to use it.
> ah...the good ol days of being in a modern, fully equipped gym....hmm....



I fail to see the problem with it.  Heck, no one else uses the squat rack anyway!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 7 April 11
> 
> CHEST:
> WARM UP: Elliptical: lvl 10, 2.25 miles/22 mins. Hmm....good sweat though
> ...



Hey, at least you're doing the work.  Good on ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

the actual work? yeah...it keeps me employed...  
The gym work? Been missing too many days.  Still gonna go home a fat-ass.
And I was looking forward to getting some.....yeah.....that.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2011)

I meant the gym work.  A marathon, not a sprint, right?

I've been so far off the wagon the last two years that I couldn't even see the dust settle.  The good news is once you flag it down, that wagon is happy for you to jump back on.

Head in the game, Burnsie.  It ain't about what you did last week or even yesterday.  It's about how you perform today.  And you own that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> It ain't about what you did last week or even yesterday. It's about how you perform today. And you own that.


 
 And very true.

Kick ass DB Bench there Burner.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2011)

still strong mike!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I meant the gym work. A marathon, not a sprint, right?
> 
> I've been so far off the wagon the last two years that I couldn't even see the dust settle. The good news is once you flag it down, that wagon is happy for you to jump back on.
> 
> Head in the game, Burnsie. It ain't about what you did last week or even yesterday. It's about how you perform today. And you own that.


 you're a good man, PY!
you read my signature...didn't ya! I live that shit! YEAH!
I' just running out of time....I'm gonna go home a fat piece of...me.
But...one day at a time.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> And very true.
> 
> Kick ass DB Bench there Burner.


 
Thanks, O,
be nice when I can get to doing sets of 12-15 with them.



PreMier said:


> still strong mike!


Trying to keep up with you young bucks, my friend.
(I'd like toget back to where I was....in 2003)


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh crap with the government probably shutting down for a bit, are you going to not get paychecks?  I hope not, that would royally suck.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> you're a good man, PY!
> you read my signature...didn't ya! I live that shit! YEAH!
> I' just running out of time....I'm gonna go home a fat piece of...me.
> But...one day at a time.



Just keep hummin' brother. Every step gets you a little closer.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Oh crap with the government probably shutting down for a bit, are you going to not get paychecks? I hope not, that would royally suck.


 I"m good to go. 
Sounds like our govt is REALLY fuqqed....Hey...I KNOW! Let's....get involved in another country's business that we hae no reason to be there...oh wait...we're doing that.

At least we are starting to pull out of Iraq. Good
We need to pull out of Afghan...cause I don't see anything good coming out of this either.
and....we have no effing business in Libya. 
But...Gov't....please...keep spending our money over there...and giving billions to illegal aliens...and broken social programs that don't work....
please. 
ug...thus endith my rant


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

watched a bunch of squat vids....got so worked up on how to do form correct...I didn't make it....dam. I am a scum bag. Fat, weak scum bag. oi


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I"m good to go.
> Sounds like our govt is REALLY fuqqed....Hey...I KNOW! Let's....get involved in another country's business that we hae no reason to be there...oh wait...we're doing that.
> 
> At least we are starting to pull out of Iraq. Good
> ...


We need to pull out of all wars completely, then change the name of our country to ihateschoolmtsylvania and tell china USA is fell apart and we don't own them shit cause that wasn't us that borrowed it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> watched a bunch of squat vids....got so worked up on how to do form correct...I didn't make it....dam. I am a scum bag. Fat, weak scum bag. oi



No feeling sorry for yourself.  Just get in there tomorrow.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> watched a bunch of squat vids....got so worked up on how to do form correct...I didn't make it....dam. I am a scum bag. Fat, weak scum bag. oi


 \

Get over it,  You are doing 10 times more than anyone else in your situatuion!  You are workng out and working hard!  Keep up the work.

I actully look at your workouts to see how I can vary mine.    I still am behind you on mosty everything you do.  You are my incentive!

Now get you work SCUMBAG!  J/K  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2011)

well, this scumbag....finally got back into the gym....3 days in between? UNSAT!
WAS....gonna start that P90x thing....today, but my mangina started to ache. So I did a hybrid leg/delt workout instead to try and catch me up.

"ihateschoolmtsylvania "...kind of catchy...I admit....but a bit too much to say. 
I understand the pros and cons of protecting our way of life. Someone said that even though Libya is Europe's oil supply...if that gets disrupted, Europe will come looking to tap into our suppliers. Not sure I'm buying that one. 
I'll be the first to admit that I don't really know how the world works....economics, politics, etc. My short fall. 
I know there's a bigger picture that we...the peasants of this fine nation don't know, can't see. But....the view from here....sucks.

The current president: not a fan. But, I have to admit, I wouln't want his job. I have ideas....I don't know how to go about putting them to use. personally, I say we get rid of all of em. Give them all their walking papers and start fresh. Dunno if that would help...or how till that crop of shit bags becomes corrupted.
Am I the only one that thinks this?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2011)

11 April 11

Legs / Delts

Warmup: Elliptical: lvl 1, 2 miles, 15 minutes

Squat:
135*15, 135*15, 4 sets 135*10  @ one minute RI

Seated DB Mil Press:
30*15, 30*15, 4 sets 45*10

Some Leg Press Machine...
6 plates, 4 sets*12 reps

Corner Press:
bar + 45lbs: 4 sets *12 reps

*** done
*** tried my new stance on squats. had to work in w/ some big German dude. (BTW...some of the Germans here are effing HUGE....like 6'5" + huge...dam my Irish side holding me at 5'9)      
*** So, we did a I go, you go for the first few rounds. Small RI's. Legs were burning, didn't want to go up in weight.
*** Lower back was bothering me again....WTF? Stance was right...was bothering me after squats, so no standing BB press.

Was gonna do some Tri work, but gym was getting crowded. Time to go.

***AND....dunno WHY it still bothers me so much....seeing people doing such stupid shit in the gym...BAD form. You just want to say something....but I don't...Guess I just bitch about it here.   

** Fly out to site visit tomorrow AM, get back in afternoon...will see about hitting back then.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


>


don't know how to do that rep thing....but me likes.
just wish those ass-clowns in DC would actually listen to the 'We the People...do not like what you are doing.....fix it'


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> \
> 
> Get over it, You are doing 10 times more than anyone else in your situatuion! You are workng out and working hard! Keep up the work.
> 
> ...


 Hey Amigo!
eh...I've been slacking....I take the hit. I've can make a lot of improvements. 
I try to keep my workouts ver simple. Basic, compound exercises. I may vary the angle or exercise, but still....keep it simple. I've got tendonitis on joints in my arms...thinking most of my tri / bicep workouts days are done. Now...Island Girl posted some stuff she tries and can work thru her tendonitis....might have to try it.
You my friend, are kicking ass on your own! You are dropping weight and transforming yourself. 
I've got....1 day, maybe two of my over the counter test boosters left...will be scuttling the heavier workouts for a while, and go back to lighter weights, lower RI's: more aerobic in nature. I was dripping sweat this afternoon...was only in the high 70's here, I think...so was definately the tempo I was trying to maintain.

I may have to try good mornings to strengthen my lower back. Dam core work!
oh...and start running in the AM's....blech.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't sweat the arms, I haven't done isolation for them since oct. and they are the largest they have ever been. 

The squat stuff is confusing as hell but once you find the right form that feels good your numbers will shoot up quick. 

Jugg's had me add in good morning's and they are really good, if you want to isolate the back do them seated on a bench. Standing hits the hammy's hard as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> *** tried my new stance on squats. had to work in w/ some big German dude. (BTW...some of the Germans here are effing HUGE....like 6'5" + huge...dam my Irish side holding me at 5'9)



Cool, you have a training partner.    Someone who can push you.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Amigo!
> eh...I've been slacking....I take the hit. I've can make a lot of improvements.
> I try to keep my workouts ver simple. Basic, compound exercises. I may vary the angle or exercise, but still....keep it simple. I've got tendonitis on joints in my arms...thinking most of my tri / bicep workouts days are done. Now...Island Girl posted some stuff she tries and can work thru her tendonitis....might have to try it.
> You my friend, are kicking ass on your own! You are dropping weight and transforming yourself.
> ...


 

Keep at it!  full body workout tomorrow for me 

It was 91 degrees here today @ noon  rode 10 miles on my bike


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Don't sweat the arms, I haven't done isolation for them since oct. and they are the largest they have ever been.
> 
> The squat stuff is confusing as hell but once you find the right form that feels good your numbers will shoot up quick.
> 
> Jugg's had me add in good morning's and they are really good, if you want to isolate the back do them seated on a bench. Standing hits the hammy's hard as well.


 that's good to hear. I want to fill out shirt sleeves again.... 

I was looking at the GM how to vids. I also saw those seated GM's you mentioned. I may have to try them. I still like stiff leged dead lifts


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Cool, you have a training partner.  Someone who can push you.


 naw...no training partner, but you know how it goes, you see same people in the gym and can work in with them or spott/be spotted. That can be a plus.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2011)

If you try seated GMs, start off really light.  I've tried them before, but didn't like the way they felt, so I stay strictly with standing ones for that exercise.  We're all built differently.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Keep at it! full body workout tomorrow for me
> 
> It was 91 degrees here today @ noon rode 10 miles on my bike


 hey...a nooner! Got hot, sweaty.....wore out and probably some grunting involved....kind of a win....


Found out there is a slight possibilty I can go back to the site I was at in the near future and put a couple RPG rounds down range! How cool would that be? I'd have to put my durka-durka scarf on for that....yeah!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

...well...I'm kinda freaking out....got a high school graduation card in the mail today.
Thought it was my niece...nope. (the name on the sent from address is lined out)
No pic. 
I have NO clue who this kid is.
It was addressed to me. (thought maybe I'd opened someone else's mail by misstake...)
weird.....
I emailed my parents and a family member if THEY knew the last name and/or  this kid's name.
I had to start thinking where I was....18-19 years ago....be a dam way of finding something like THAT out...but, i was in the military, out of town...

This person knows my afghan email...so should be someone I know...only people who have that address is on my email...(I keep address in my sig block in case someone cares to send me some home made goodies...)

SO....am curios to find out who the heck this is.

Oh...today was BUSY day for the chopper shuttle...just got back a little while ago...gym gets slammed here same as back home. will try to go tonight. See how usy it is aroud 9pm and if not too tired.

Getting warm here....I bet inside 3 weeks, we'll be in the 100's again till....October. Wa.....hoo.....yeah.....fun king great....

ow who the hell is this kid?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

You do have some interesting stuff happen to you, don't you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

that's a word for it.
Howdy Trips! Will do either some GM's or Stiff leggeds on next back day


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2011)

Probably just fan mail, dude.  

Look on the bright side.  In 100 deg heat, the cardio won't take as long to whip your ass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2011)

that would be sorta spooky not knowing who there were.....hmmmmm.  Maybe it's one of the 'girls' in Thailand   j/k!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

fail, sir!

yeah...I dunno who the girl is....never heard of the last name. Think I may do a 'blast' on FB to ask who this person is? Gonna suck...but I'd like to know...


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Burner! You're almost home!!! We need to plan something out. Not sure what. My show is May 21st. but then after that, I have another 8 weeks of dieting for another show. lol  We'll figure something out.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

so....is Souper Salad on the menu?  
or...never can go wrong with a big, juicy...protein and Creatine rich....steak. YEAH....


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm STEAK!!!!

any word on your stalker trying to pry a graduation gift out of you?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2011)

Where ya hiding, dude?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe he's out firing those RPG's. Have to admit that would be really fun.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2011)

hey all-
sorry...been on the road. 
Found out about the girl. She's the daughter of a friend I used to work at the night club with.

I'm now down to 4 1/2 weeks...and been slacking...wtf? I even took PT clothes w/ me...dam.

I got absoloutely-effing-dusted by a black hawk chopper the other night trying to leave the site I was at.
was told to meet at midnight to go to LZ and get a chopper that was flying back by my home site. Great. 
Showed up at 2350. (as the military says: if you aren't 1-15 mins early...you're late!)
So I did. Found some dude who said: the bird is early Its landing now! Glad you have running shoes on, cause you have to run to the bird! GO!

(now...cue Arnold: GET TO THE CHOPPAH!)
I've got my body armur on, two back packs and running over rocks....I probably looked like a monkey fuqqing a football....but I got there JUST as the bird landed.
It came right over me over a dirt field. 
Ever want to know what its like inside a vacuum cleaner? Its over rated.
I wall of dirt fiercly blew over me, caking me with gawd knows what. Plasterd in my hair...my eyes...nose...it was so fierce...I had dirt inside my socks!
BUT! Got on the chopper. an hour later, back on my site, and after a quick cleaning...in my own bed.
A happy ending I can deal with.
Supposed to do P90x tomorrow 0700.....ugh. not looking forward to it....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 23, 2011)

Good to see you are still you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> so....is Souper Salad on the menu?
> or...never can go wrong with a big, juicy...protein and Creatine rich....steak. YEAH....


 
I can eat at a steakhouse!!!  Outback, Saltgrass, Roadhouse!  Mmmm!!!

No to Souper Salad.  hahaha  Give me MEAT!  lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I've got my body armur on, two back packs and running over rocks....*I probably looked like a monkey fuqqing a football*....but I got there JUST as the bird landed.



Interesting thought process you've got going there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Give me MEAT! lol


 That's PC's job..... Did I say that?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2011)

yep, im always 15 mins early haha


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2011)

am back.
STILL FOB hopping...and not done yet.
been to two FOBS in the past week. One was the one I got the 'dusting' from. This time, I landed there. There were about 100 ANA (Afghan National Army) aka....terrorists. Don't trust these fuqqers. These are the ones that usual flip and kill US and Coalition troops. I just walked tall, and made bee-line to the US ECP. (Entry Control Point)
I've hit the gym the past few days. Won't post. Nothing worthy. but, go most hit.
Go to another site in the am tomorrow...another a day after that. (day trips) and then have to travel to two more sites (one I was just at and then another)...then back elsewhere...
Keeps me busy...and days clicking away.
I pop smoke about the 22nd of this month to head to BAF (Bagram Air Field: if you saw Ironman, that was the air base in afghan where TOny Stark landed at the begining of the movie) Then...to Dubai...and then....20 hours of air time and back in the US of A! The graetest country in the world! (as far as I care!)


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

Your the man. Be safe!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2011)

I have my moments.
right now...I'm a man in need of a shower...


----------



## jagbender (May 6, 2011)

glad to see you back


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2011)

Hey Jag-
how's things!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2011)

Hey B ... what's up?


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2011)

wassup, NT!

7 May 11
Deads Day

Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 2 miles in 15 min, 8 sec.

Deads:
135*15, 225*15, 225*15, 225*10, 225*10

Front Squat w/ 45plate next to chest:
4 sets*15 reps.
(did 'I go, you go' with room mate. Smoked quads. Think he will be cursing my name tomorrow....yeah...awesome)

Calves on Leg Press machine:
3 plates per side: 4 sets @ 15 reps
(also did I go, you go, no breaks)

*** did deads w/out straps. Grip was giving out last two sets. Will stay lower weight, higher rep for a while, till lower back strengthens up. That 455 a few weeks back didn't like me for a while.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> am back.



 

Burner disappears for a while,  Bin Laden is killed, and then Burner reappears.  



Hey B, are you a SEAL?


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2011)

That's G-14 classified, sir


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2011)

If y'all don't have me on Face Book...this was me last week...working.
Love to say I WAS helping to be responsable for ridding the world of that cockroach....but hopefully, the systems I maintain will help ID anybody else that is a 'bad person' and shed light on them to either capture or send on to the next world.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> If y'all don't have me on Face Book...this was me last week...working.
> Love to say I WAS helping to be responsable for ridding the world of that cockroach....but hopefully, the systems I maintain will help ID anybody else that is a 'bad person' and shed light on them to either capture or send on to the next world.


 guess the upload didn'tgo thru....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2011)

Where's the 2nd picture?


----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2011)

Nice Dead workout!  Killa!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

Thank you Mike..... Looking thick to me bro


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> guess the upload didn'tgo thru....


 
And you work on systems? j/k

Can ya send me one of those systems out here, I know of a few places I'd like to check into people in the community.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

hola!
Trips! That is the air strip at Meymaneh. (close to the Iran border) part of this country is really beautiful. 

Jags! Thanks, keeping it light a little while longer till the core strengthens up, then will bring weight back up.

JD!
Thanks, but unfortunately, thick in the wrong places! Still have dam near 40" on the gut....the 32" goal is elusive! Need to really amp up the cardio...

O! There are better systems in the US of A. I am looking to pursuing it when I come home. Might be moving to the VA area....we'll see.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

12 May 11

Look! A Workout!
Got back from another 3 day trip. Was gonna gothe other night, but it decided to effing rain. walking 100 yards each way in downpour...kinda takes the 'want' out of you...

WARM UP:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 2 miles in 15.20 min

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*4...

Yates Row (or at least I think...w/ palm up grip)
135*12, 185*5, 185*5, 185*5, 185*5

Inc DB Bench Press:
75*8, 100*5, 100*2...70*6

DB Rows on Bench:
70*8, 90*5, 90*5, 90*5

Decline Bench Press:
135*20, 135*12

T-Bar Row Machine:
1 plate *20, 1 plate*15

*** Not bad for not being on any muscle supps. (beside non faithful w/ the creatine)
*** Ran out of 'gas' on 2nd set of DB press w/the 100's... dam...will improve
*** Worked on Bench form. Shoulder was a little twiggy, but held.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

Look! A Workout!


----------



## jagbender (May 12, 2011)

It coming back to me too!  Setting PR's every workout lately  I'm loving that !


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Look! A Workout!


... and a nice one at that!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2011)

LOOK! Another one!

Friday the 13th!
LEGS, biotch!

Warm up:
Elliptical: lvl 1, 10 min

Squat:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*4, 315*5

Leg Press:
7 plates: wide stance: *10
7 plates: Medium stance: *10

5 plates: wide stance: *15
5 plates: medium stance: *15

Calf press on legg press machine:
 2 sets: 2 plates *20

Leg Ext:
3 sets: 70*12
-compound set-
leg Curl:
3 sets: 70*12  (last set, failed at 10...OWIE...)

Attempted: abs. non-existant...large gelatinous mass where abs should be...lets sy I did....10.

** not bad. last two sets of squats, friend said I was rounding over my shoulders....so even though did grind out the reps, might have been a tad too heavy.

*** Me thinks will have 'fun' walking tomorrow...


----------



## omerta2010 (May 13, 2011)

2 in a row. Kick ass. Great squat numbers to.


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

Hey Burner, your obviously a strong guy looking at your workouts, do you ever deadlift and if you do, leg or back day? I go for back but my hamstrings are ruined the next day so i can see why some would go for leg day!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks O!

Hey Dave- Thanks...I'm ok...just trying to get back to what/where I was 'back in the day'...
The workout schedule I do now is what I call 'planes' workout.

day 1: Horizontal: bench press/rows
day 2: legs, quad dominant: squats
day 3: off
day 4: Vertical: Mil press/pull ups
day 5: legs, ham dominant: deads
day 6: off
day 7: repeat

(I don't do just the two exercises, just examples)
I've got my room mate on this right now. He's a little upset today is an off day instead of hitting the next workout...which will be shoulders and back...even though he's saying his chest is still trashed.
I like this workout 'cause do to my work schedule or something, I miss workouts. This way, I am hitting multiple body parts one one day.
It makes sense for me, so I stick to it.

I will sometimes go back to one body part per day for a switchup
and then will start w/ either deads or stiff legged dead lifts for back day

But I don't see doing deads after squatting...one takes too much out of me to give my all to the other.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks O!
> 
> Hey Dave- Thanks...I'm ok...just trying to get back to what/where I was 'back in the day'...
> The workout schedule I do now is what I call 'planes' workout.
> ...



I like the new workout


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2011)

Moomba!
I like this one...works well here....as I seem to miss workouts...I'll hit at least two major BPs at a time.

Finally got in the gym again. 
Disapointed w/myself....I COULD have dropped a bit off the crap off the mid section had I doubled down...oi. 
Now, I go home...sloppy and relatively weak. Dam.
well, I've got a year, maybe year and half to fix that...

Got a little worried...got an email from the team lead the other day. Sounds like we are starting to RIF some of the positions...I leave for home (start process) in a couple days...and am planning on buying that expensive car...
was told that my new contract is good for at least one more year. WHEW!
One shiny Corvette....coming up!
Then, its scrimp, save and invest till I leave.

Oh...workout...Bench Press / Yates Rows, Inc DB Bench Press, Seated Cable Rows

Time.
Strength...wasn't. No spotter...after 1st set of 5 @ 225, didn't feel comfortable trying for 5*5 with that on bench, ended up doing like 6 sets of 3.

GOTTA get back on the jazz (A-Team reference) when I return.
Will knock ot squats tomorrow...then hit the not too friendly skies....FOR the friendly skies...


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2011)

Safe travel dude.

And if you need somebody to watch that Corvette while your gone just drop it off at my house.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2011)

you sir, are a good man....


well, final weigh/tape this am....
210, 39".....FAIL.
Nothing else matters.

so, will try to reign in the fat kid a bit while home....get busy walking/running (if can due to elevation difference) and hit the gym while home...and at least maintain.

then when I get back....let this 130 degree heat I'll be coming back to....help incinerate this gut....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm HOME! Actually in Phoenix till tomorrow.
Friend has a boat and went to a lake yesterday. Might have to get one of those when I move here.....
Got my new toy...will pick it up on Tuesday. Now....I have....3 vehicles....oi.
I found a 2008 Corvette Z06. All black. FUN-KING F A S T.....am going to have to get a top rate radar detector...you blink and you are going 20 over.....gonna be fun....
Will get pics...so now all toys are bought....and now dash for cash in the bank till I leave....
I saw the doc for my shoulder....got another cortisone shot. A few physical therapy sessions...so...we'll see.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to see you state side Sir! 

Careful in the Vette!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2011)

on the Z06!!!!  Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!   Post some pics


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I'm HOME!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Got my new toy...will pick it up on Tuesday. Now....I have....3 vehicles....oi.
> I found a 2008 Corvette Z06. All black. FUN-KING F A S T.....am going to have to get a top rate radar detector...you blink and you are going 20 over.....gonna be fun....
> Will get pics...so now all toys are bought....and now dash for cash in the bank till I leave....


 

welcome back.

So when are you dropping off the vette, I have the garage all cleaned out already. 

ZO6's rule


----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2011)

Helloooooo any one here? 

The guy come home and disappears.  Probably got some hottie in the Z06 and took a long ride.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Helloooooo any one here?
> 
> The guy come home and disappears.  Probably got some hottie in the Z06 and took a long ride.



Do you blame him???? ... haha


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 16, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do you blame him???? ... haha


 
I am sure I would be doing the same thing!  catching up on some lady company, and being in able to do what you want to do in a FREE counrty. 

Tanks to all our Service men and women!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2011)

...and I'm back....howdy!
whew! was home 2 1/2 weeks...and screamed by....too danmed fast....did NOT want to leave.  just another mere....18 months and I'll call it quits.

The car is NOICE!  Very subtle....daily driver...but drop the hammer and it is a friggin BEAST! 
Its sitting nice and secure in my parent's garage, so thanks for the offers...I'll file it along w/ the others......  

had a great time. Bought new shorts and unfroze my 24hour fitness account while I was home...saw the doc, got a cortisone shot...and told NOT to lift a few days....then went to physical therapy and he said not to lift....so....after a couple more days to get back intothis time sone/sleep schedule...will start back.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad to see you stopping in!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2011)

dam....I had pics!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...and I'm back....howdy!
> whew! was home 2 1/2 weeks...and screamed by....too danmed fast....did NOT want to leave.  just another mere....18 months and I'll call it quits.
> 
> The car is NOICE!  Very subtle....daily driver...but drop the hammer and it is a friggin BEAST!
> ...


 Be gentle...ate like a fat kid....


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well hate to say welcome back because it means your back in Afghanistan. But welcome back hope your time was great and I'm so jealous of your vette. 

Ease back into the workouts like me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 21, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ate like a fat kid....



So you had a good vacation!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey O! You too, can have said car....just leave your family, friends and life for a while...and bam! Vroom-vrooom....
yeah....not happy about being back...but it's my choice, blah...blah...it still sucks. 

Vacation was great, just went by too soon...a couple more weeks back into this and I'll be fine. Just amplified my home sickness.

Workouts are about to commence...


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

hahaahah, at one time that would have sounded really good. But not now that I'm married.

So on the workouts, are you doing any certain program? 

I'm planning to do another bunch of rounds of 5/3/1 again once the back gets cleared up. 

Any chances of this drawdown thing they keep talking about that you'd get to come home early? They are supposed to have some big announcement about that tomorrow night.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

So bummed I miss meeting you!  Hopefully next time we can hook up.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool pics of Dubai and the vette is Cool


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> hahaahah, at one time that would have sounded really good. But not now that I'm married.
> 
> So on the workouts, are you doing any certain program?
> 
> ...


 wanna hear something....funny? The Bog O....the GREAT One....said he's gonna bring 30k troops home...yeah...funny...that's about the number of Joes he used to SURGE into here. Yeah...great job...ass. 
Folks, we aren't going anywhere...anytime soon.

I just started back...so will be taking it easy, slow...building up again...and of course....all strength spent, so not much choice. 
Did chest the other day, road tripped for a day, so did legs a minute ago. Tomorrow will be delts/tris.

So, for next couple weeks will prolly be doing one BP per day to get back into swing of things...then go back to my 'planes' (bench/rows,  squats, mil press/pull ups, deads) more or less.
still try to stick to 90 second or less rest breaks then hit it again.

Kind of 'sobering'. The Sunday after I got home (Memorial Day Weekend) I went to the store to get a 20lb bag of ice. I was carrying it out of the store and kind of said to myself: This is kind of heavy....dam...and I need to drop 30lbs! DAM! I'm carrying around that much crap on my frame...oi!
GOTTA FIX THAT!
So...
'Operation Summer Blast' is ON!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> So bummed I miss meeting you! Hopefully next time we can hook up.


 hey! Well, you were kinda busy preparing to be a champion....no worries...there's always next year and won't be rushed.
be awesome!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey O! You too, can have said car....just leave your family, friends and life for a while...and bam! Vroom-vrooom....
> yeah....not happy about being back...but it's my choice, blah...blah...it still sucks.
> 
> Vacation was great, just went by too soon...a couple more weeks back into this and I'll be fine. Just amplified my home sickness.
> ...



*BAM!*

And I noticed what you said about the 30K troops. He said they might drag that out until, what, late next year, too, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2011)

about 5-10k end of this summer...the rest by next spring-ish, if I heard right...
and we were discussing it w/ a full bird Colonel last night...there are too many people here in some capacities, actually. Another case of Too many chiefs, not enough indians in some circumstaneces.
In some areas, we are 'short'...where there are too many in others.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> about 5-10k end of this summer...the rest by next spring-ish, if I heard right...
> and we were discussing it w/ a full bird Colonel last night...there are too many people here in some capacities, actually. Another case of *Too many chiefs, not enough indians* in some circumstaneces.
> In some areas, we are 'short'...where there are too many in others.



Sounds just like the military.

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2011)

heh....fine now....but tomorrow, will be walking like an old man...


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

It's all for the next stupid election. Bugs the crap out of me that all the campaigning and shit starts 2 yrs early. And you know he tried to time it so it looks good for election next year.

Anyway how are the workouts coming. You seem to be back in the swing of things.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> heh....fine now....but tomorrow, will be walking like an old man...


 
but you are an ol..... maybe I should be nice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2011)

Burner isn't really an old man.  He just plays one here on IM.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2011)

hey....old man here....oi....just got back from a site visit.
gotta start back..yet again.
Gonna start walking at night.
I need to start taking PT gear w/ me...there are some sort of gyms whereever I go, so I need to make that happen.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hey....old man here....oi....just got back from a site visit.
> gotta start back..yet again.
> Gonna start walking at night.
> I need to start taking PT gear w/ me...there are some sort of gyms whereever I go, so I need to make that happen.


 
I am the old man around here!    Young man!  you just feel old!  

Just keep on working out when you can!  

Good luck Bro!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I need to start taking PT gear w/ me...there are some sort of gyms whereever I go, so I need to make that happen.



You'd be more inclined to work out if you were prepared.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2011)

well...I went.
think the weights won tonight...not even gonna post...horrible.
but...I went.
and! I'm taking clothes w/me for my site visit the next two days.

this was a couple days ago...dam, I'm atrophying...my badge holder (on right arm) used to annoy cause it was kinda tight...is now annoying cause it slips down...  gotta fix that!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2011)

went...again. Legs. Didn't go too hard. But, will feel it the next couple of days.
Fly this afternoon and will be gone a couple days. DID pack pt clothes, so can continue.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey send me one of those guns. 

Glad your getting some workouts in.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> went...again. Legs. Didn't go too hard. But, will feel it the next couple of days.
> Fly this afternoon and will be gone a couple days. DID pack pt clothes, so can continue.


 

Keep on working it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2011)

...and again.....why are these effing weights....so...effing...heavy???? 
barely getting sets of 2 on weight I could get for a couple sets of 8-10....drat!
FRAQ!

Did walk 4 miles the other night while on site visit. Kind of nice. big, open night sky, filled w/ stars....away from generator droning ever in one's ears....almost....nice.
then I remember where I am....16 months....16 months.....


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey B - did you finally get past the 'girl' side of the rack??  Is that why they are so heavy?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 14, 2011)

katt said:


> Hey B - did you finally get past the 'girl' side of the rack??  Is that why they are so heavy?






katt nailed it


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2011)

....and I earned it....been lazy.

but....am getting back.
did chest the other day....disappointing....but I went.
Today, just got back from doing legs.
was ok...added 3rd exercise, so slowly getting back into groove.
Another couple weeks and should be full steam again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotta start some place. I'm disgusted with the weights I'm doing as well. But use this as the time to relearn and verify form with these lighter weights.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ....and I earned it....been lazy.
> 
> but....am getting back.
> did chest the other day....disappointing....but I went.
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2011)

....and again. 
Was supposed to go yesterday after got back from site visit....customer called; needed machines updated/made ready for upcoming mission...dam...service before self...
so, went today.
shoulders/Tris
blah.
but....went.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2011)

Suppose can start posting workouts again. They doth suck much, but the journey of a thousand miles....first step and all....

21 Jul 11
Warm Up: Elliptical: 15 min = 2mile lvl 1

Bench Press:
135*15, 135*15, 135*12, 135*12, 135*12

BO BB Rows: (vary over hand/underhand grips)
135*15, 135*12, 135*8, 135*8, 135*8 

Inc Bench Press:
135*8, 135*8, 135*7, 135*6 

Machine T-bar Row:
2 plates: 4 sets *10 reps

Dec Bench Press:
135*15, 135*8

*** Stupid, effing tendonitis. left arm started up, so rows suffered. Shoulder told me to stop on 2nd set of dec bench.

*** Hoping muscle memory kicks in soon.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 21, 2011)

back on the rack!  

Good to see


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> back on the rack!
> 
> Good to see




Agreed.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2011)

played 3 games of V-ball w/ the Swedes this AM. Unfortunately, no female. (swedish women are...wow, BTW)
will try to hit the gym tonight.
(it gets REAL busy at night)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Suppose can start posting workouts again. They doth suck much, but the journey of a thousand miles....first step and all....



Thou needest to start somewhere.   

Geez, did people really speak like that?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2011)

Shakespeare (sp) did....and he had mad skillz!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2011)

24 July 11

Warmup:
Elliptical: lvl1 18 mins, 2.5 miles (had some good tunes on, kept going)

LEGS!
Squats:
135*10, 135*10, 225*12, 225*11. 225*10

*** done. DAM!
WAS...hoping to break out my 225*20rep....but rep 7 on first set got heavy. 

*** was whooped after that...just didn't have it in me to do anything else...WTF? MIght try to go back this evening.


----------



## Halo (Jul 24, 2011)

Great work bro keep it up!!!  Nothing better than coming home big and ripped!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 24 July 11
> 
> Warmup:
> Elliptical: lvl1 18 mins, 2.5 miles (had some good tunes on, kept going)
> ...



Just keep adding one or two reps every time you go   You'll get back to 20 in no time.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

Still a good work out!  You'll be back to 20 reps soon


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate high rep squats. Never really found a use for them. 

Glad your getting back into it burner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2011)

Returning after a break and you attempted 225x20?  Kudos for trying that.  And listen to YM, king of the 20 reppers.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Returning after a break and you attempted 225x20?  Kudos for trying that.  And listen to YM, king of the 20 reppers.



Sounds like a good idea for Friday's workout.   Haven't done it in a while....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Grip it and rip it...*

Ok....
tomorrow...we start fresh.
just came from the gym. 
Back day. Nothing too difficult. Grip ran out before strength. Will start taking straps w/ again.

I'm TIRED of being in this 'state' and its all my fault. 
so....we take the log book from now on.
 15 months.
30 lbs lard
triple current strength levels. overall...can and shall be accomplished.
Was close in the past. Will achieve.

Let it commence


----------



## carmineb (Jul 27, 2011)

will be watching by....  you will be back to where you used to be sooner than you think.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Ok....
> tomorrow...we start fresh.
> 
> I'm TIRED of being in this 'state' and its all my fault.
> ...



And no more excuses.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2011)

enough whinning, now let's get moving.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> And no more excuses.


 


omerta2010 said:


> enough whinning, now let's get moving.


 

No pity here either   

Get to work!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2011)

28 Jul 11

CHEST:
Warm Up: elliptical 15 min

Inc DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*15, 50*10, 50*10, 50*10

Bench Press:
8 sets: 225*2, 225*1, 225*1

Dec Bench Press:
135*15, 135*10, 135*12

Flat DB Flyes:
20*15, 20*12, 20*12
-compound sets-
Concentration Curls:
20*10, 20*10, 20*10

***Done.
*** Not bad. shoulder did not hurt, so that is good. still annoyed 225 feels 'heavy'. Thought I'd be up to reps of 5 again....eh...next time.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking good! Are the flat DB flies straight arm flyes?

I do flys both ways regular and straight arm  the straight arm flys much lighter


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2011)

nope. nice bend in the elbows. I've got tendonitis in the arms.....do feel it on this exercise, so keep bent and lighter weight


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

Good deal. Tried cortizone shots
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Inc DB Bench Press:
> 50*15, 50*15, 50*10, 50*10, 50*10
> 
> Bench Press:
> ...



If you hadn't done a gazillion reps on the incline, you just might have gotten 225 for 5.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

Trips! 
naw....that's just a standard, 'light weight' rep scheme on the incline. I know what you mean...but I should have had more strength....eh...next week.

Jags!
I've had two arleady. One spring of 10 and another this past June. 
This is why I do the 15-20 min elliptcal pre-workout to raise my core temp as well as get blood pumping... (plus need all the exercise I can get!)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

30 Jul 11

LEGS
Warm Up:
elliptical: 16 min (different machines show/read different ...levels, etc)

Squat:
135*15, 135*15, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10
-super set-
BW Lunge
*10 strides, *10 strides, *6 strides, *6 strides,*6 strides,

Leg Press:
4 sets @360*12, 360*15

*** STICK A FORK IN ME!

***HALO!***** You sir...are a bastard! I SALUTE YOU! 
 Have you met Yellowmoomba? The only other effer I've tried his workouts and nearly cried/puked trying to do. 
super set squat and lunge???? D A M!!! Had to cut to 6 strides. 3 out, 3 back...and nearly fell into squat rack. wanted to cry a little....might have whimpered...but I had disturbed cranked...so I couldn't hear myself.


----------



## Halo (Jul 30, 2011)

Right on my brother !!!!  They're a little tough at first. LOL... Seriously they kick my ass too bro.  Great work!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

Can I get a HOOOAAHHH!!!!! In this house!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Can I get a HOOOAAHHH!!!!! In this house!



*HOOOAAHHH*


Damn, you're high maintenance.


----------



## Halo (Jul 30, 2011)

*HOOOAAHHH*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

...I'm a needy friend.....I'm so wonry, so wonry....here in a war sone, pal!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2011)

31 JUL 11

DELT/TRIS

WARM UP: Elliptical: 2 miles, 15 min

Seated DB Mil Press:
30*15, 30*15, 40*10, 40*10, 50*5, 50*5, 50*5

Seated DB Lateral Raise:
3 sets: 20*8
Seated DB Front Raise:
2 sets: 20*8
Seated BO Lateral Raise:
2 sets: 20*8

Corner Press:
90*5 (per arm), 45*10, 45*10, 45*5

Oly Bar Upright Rows:
65*8, 65*8

Close Grip Bench Press:
135*10, 135*8, 135*6

Tri Ext:
4 sets: 100*15

** done
** wasn't feeling the corner press today. Wanted to try dips, but shoulder said otherwise.


----------



## Halo (Jul 31, 2011)

Great work brother!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks...just trying to get back into my groove


----------



## davegmb (Jul 31, 2011)

Should try the John meadows 6 ways , bit of a time saver instead of the separate sets for front and lateral raises bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2011)

4 Aug 11

BACK:
Warm Up:
elliptical: lvl 1, 2 miles in 15 min

DEADS!
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5, 315*5

Pull Up: (vary grip: wide, med, reverse grip)
*8, *6, *5, *5, *5, *5 = 34 

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 135*10, 135*8, 135*8, 135*8

Vary Grip Pull Down:
100*8, 100*8, 100*8, 100*8

Close Grip Seated Row:
100*8, 100*8, 100*8, 100*8

*** done.
***whew! 100+ degree and no AC....makes for a sweaty workout! Even w/ straps, grip was slipping on deads.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

No way could i workout in that heat, in fact i couldnt even get out of bed!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2011)

it doth suck. you just get used to it...I keep out of it as much as possible.
spent two hours on heli-pad the other day waiting for my ride back to my site...got a NICE farmer tan...and drained me.

Tomorrow, will either play volley ball w/ the Swedes or do chest. Will see what the morning brings


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> it doth suck. you just get used to it...I keep out of it as much as possible.
> spent two hours on heli-pad the other day waiting for my ride back to my site...got a NICE farmer tan...and drained me.
> 
> Tomorrow, will either play volley ball w/ the Swedes or do chest. Will see what the morning brings


 

Funny how we can adjust to the heat.  
I get cold if it gets below 70  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2011)

5 AUG 11

CHEST:
Warm Up:
Elliptical: 15 min, lvl 1, 2.06 mile

Bench Press:
135*15, 135*10, 225*3, 225*3, 225*3, 225*3, 225*3, 225*3, 135*10  

Inc DB Bench Press:
4 sets 70*8
-compound set-
Concentration Curls:
4 sets 25*8

Decline Bench Press:
135*15, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

BB Curls:
Bar*10, WG-65*8, MG-65*8, CG-65*8, WG*8, MG*8, CG*8

*** DONE
***DAM! Still can't get 225 for at least 5 reps....WTF! Might be mental. Nobody to spot...'fraid I might fail and can't lock out? I duno. the 3 reps goes up fairly easy. At least, 3 reps this time as opposed to 2 reps last time...eh....keep at it till I get my sets of ten back...
***Biceps still hurt when curling, so won't be doing any real weight any time soon.
*** my PT clothes are SOAKED when I'm done. WHEW! 2 bottle of water and felt parched when I walked out.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Funny how we can adjust to the heat.
> I get cold if it gets below 70 LOL


 heh....I 'scurry' from building to building to get back into the AC....this 110+ shit sucks! ...and I am thinking of relocating to Phoenix when I done being all i can be here.... (I had also thought Miami or Cape Canaveral...use my TS clearance to find work there...but I hear you have to roll w/ deep pockets in Miami...)


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> heh....I 'scurry' from building to building to get back into the AC....this 110+ shit sucks! ...and I am thinking of relocating to Phoenix when I done being all i can be here.... (I had also thought Miami or Cape Canaveral...use my TS clearance to find work there...but I hear you have to roll w/ deep pockets in Miami...)


 
Deep pockets and speak Miami Spanglish   even my Spanish peaking friends tell me that the Miamians have their own  dialect.

even when the speak  english  they are SO FAST and SO much accent I can barley understand them.  

It must be all the Cafe' Cubano  That "coffee" rocks!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

My sister speaks Spanish she used to be married to a puerto rican who was in the US army. Funny though because when we all went Spain on holiday the Spanish struggled to understand her dialect!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 5, 2011)

Good looking journal you got here!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> heh....I 'scurry' from building to building to get back into the AC....this 110+ shit sucks! ...and I am thinking of relocating to Phoenix when I done being all i can be here.... (I had also thought Miami or Cape Canaveral...use my TS clearance to find work there...but I hear you have to roll w/ deep pockets in Miami...)



With your background you should look in Wash DC and/or Virginia


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Moomba- Have already considered it. Cost of living though is....$$$$$$


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2011)

workout called due to sand storm...did NOT want to inhale all this crap in the air...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2011)

8 Aug 11
LEGS:

Warm Up:
Elliptical; 16 min, 2 miles

SQUATS:
135*10, 135*10, 225*10, 275*5...135*10

**** WOW....that 275...I could do it. Weight went up well enough, but dam. After the set, grayed and almost tunnel visioned...had the 'I'm gonna hurl' feeling...so took a 5 min break...then was gonna hit it again. Something said to not...so dropped to 135, did that last set and called it. WTF...well hydrated....eh....


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2011)

I know the feeling and so does this guy 







YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> workout called due to sand storm...did NOT want to inhale all this crap in the air...



Now that's an excuse you don't hear every day.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah, the sand was brutal.
walk outside and it would sting your eyes within seconds


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I know the feeling and so does this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ha! Wasn't that bad....then again, I did not do any ass-hat warrior yell at the end of my lift either...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2011)

9 Aug 11

Warm Up:
Eliptical- 15 min, 2.-6 miles

Delts:
Seated DB Mil Press:
35*12, 35*12, 50*8, 4 sets of 50*5

BB Shrugs:
4 sets 135*12 

Standing BB Mil Press:
4 sets: 95*5

Single Arm Cable Lat Raise:
3 sets: 20*10

Rear SA Cable Lat Raise:
3 sets: 20*10

Close Grip Bench Press:
4 sets: 135*10

Cable Press Down:
100*15, 150*10, 3 sets: 100*10

Seated Inc DB Tri Ext:
4 sets: 10*15

*** Done
*** Still building up steam on this muscle group. weight felt better, but don't want to push it


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2011)

After a couple days off...a crappy workout!

12 Aug 11
Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 15.5 min = 2 miles

Bench Press:
135*15, 135*10, 185*10, 225*4, 225*4, 225*3

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 135*10, 185*5, 185*5, 185*5

***FUQ Gym was packed! All benches were taken. Looked for alternative exerceises, but a big no-go. FUQ! 
*** At least got one decent exercise per BP done...but still FUQ!

*** 225 for 4 reps now...keep this up and will finally get back to where 'should' be...


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2011)

Way to stick with it. I hate it when the gym is packed, I've run into that a couple times lately. But it's totally random.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2011)

2 miles for a warm up! I'd consider that cardio haha


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Dave! naw...on elliptical...just a good warm up...
well...even got the PT clothes on...went to the office to check on my room mate who said he wanted to lift with...
Some major shows up and ended up shooting the shit for hour and 1/2...finaly got out of there...and gym was packed. FML. 

I miss having a great gym. This one is ok...but I miss...a good gym.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2011)

> Looked for alternative exercises



Try doing pushups when the benches are taken   You can make them pretty challenging.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2011)

Our gym is NEVER packed at 5 in the morning...


----------



## x~factor (Aug 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Bench Press:
> 135*15, 135*10, 185*10, 225*4, 225*4, 225*3
> 
> *** 225 for 4 reps now...keep this up and will finally get back to where 'should' be...



Where should it be, if you don't mind me asking?
225 lbs has been *my* goal.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Try doing pushups when the benches are taken  You can make them pretty challenging.


 yeah...but they are SO....boring!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2011)

katt said:


> Our gym is NEVER packed at 5 in the morning...


 mine is....wait....WTF would go to a gym at 0500? That's still....last night!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Where should it be, if you don't mind me asking?
> 225 lbs has been *my* goal.


 Hey X-
Have been able to do sets for 10 reps
best flat bench: 335

am off....so gonna keep grinding them out till get back there...safely.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2011)

17 Aug 11

Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl 1, 15 min, 2.10 miles

DELTS:
Seated DB Mil Press:
35*15, 35*15, 50*10, 50*8, 50*5, 50*6, 50*7  

Cable Lateral Raise:
2 sets of 20*12 per hand

Bent Over Cable Lateral Raise:
2 sets of 20*12 per hand

Front Cable Lateral Raise:
2 sets of 20*12 per hand

DB Shrugs:
65*12  ***

Close Grip Bench Press:
135*10, 135*8, 135*8, 135*8

Rope Press Down:
*12, *12, *12  (not sure the weight)

Lay Down Single Arm DB Skull Crushers:
3 sets 15*12

*** 50 lbs was still heavy....HATE struggling w/ warm up weights...
*** Have this unique...pain...like someone is poking me in the back when I do shrugs, so only one set


----------



## davegmb (Aug 17, 2011)

If your deadlifting I don't see the need to shrug unless your a bodybuilder or you could throw in facepulls which hit my traps great


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks Dave- was just throwing something in to keep fresh...
so, shrugs are off the list now


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2011)

Great WO B - 

Face pulls...   I really need to try these


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2011)

katt said:


> Great WO B -
> 
> Face pulls... I really need to try these


 Hiya katt!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2011)

19 Aug 11

warm Up:
Elliptical: 2 mile, 15 min

Inc DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*15, 65*10, 65*10, 80*5, 80*5

Inc DB Chest Supported Row:
50*15, 50*10, 65*8, 65*7  

Bench Press: 
4 sets of 225*5!

BB BO Rows:
135*10, 185*4, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Dec Bench Press:
135*15, 135*10, 135*8, 135*8

***DONE!
***must been the heat...felt pukey again after the rows
*** got the 225 on bench again! Was a Game on! kinda day!


----------



## katt (Aug 19, 2011)

Why were you upset at your rows?  You must have been a little fatigued after doing those 80's on the first exercise!  

BB BO Rows:  What's this mean?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2011)

katt said:


> Why were you upset at your rows? You must have been a little fatigued after doing those 80's on the first exercise!
> 
> BB BO Rows: What's this mean?


I didn't get my sets of 10 @ 65lbs...WTF???? Should have been reasonably light....didn't even make it to the 80's...

Bent Over.
You know....kinda like how TOH likes ya....
HA! I made a funny!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 19, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey X-
> Have been able to do sets for 10 reps
> best flat bench: 335



335?!?!? Dayum!  At what body weight?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice benching 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> 335?!?!? Dayum!  At what body weight?


 185-ish
Now I'm 210-ish...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Nice benching
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


thanks Jags...was a good day...now to keep kicking ass and get my strength back...w/out any more injuries


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Bent Over.
> You know....kinda like how TOH likes ya....
> HA! I made a funny!



Or maybe that's how katt likes TOH?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2011)

335 lbs bench is not even in the same galaxy as me, I'm happy with 225 lbs!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Or maybe that's how katt likes TOH?


 you know the saying: if dont think you'll like the answer....don't ask the question! 


Dave- Its just a number. It took me a LONG time to get there, I got hurt, and have not been back....if you saw my last workout, I'm happy to get sets of 5 w/ 225. So, just keep kickig ass in your 'lane' and your size strength will follow accordingly.


----------



## Halo (Aug 20, 2011)

Great bench bro and I think the rows were awesome too!!!  Stay out of that Afghan heat brother!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2011)

Halo said:


> Great bench bro and I think the rows were awesome too!!! Stay out of that Afghan heat brother!!!


Thanks amigo!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2011)

21 Aug 11
Legs:

AM: Run/walk....more walk than run at this juncture...: 1.8 miles Don't know time, but was FUGLY

Kind of a Cross fit leg workout, so I dedicate this to my bro, Halo


Circuit:
Squats: 135*10
Clean and Press: 95*10
DB Lunges: 20*10
Speed Box squats: *10
Jump Rope: 1 min

4 circuits

Leg Ext: 45*12
Leg Curl: 45*12
Calf Raises: 4 plates*12


***DONE! 
***Dam! Lifting weights: EASY. Cardio/Endurance....the bane of my existance! I was hoping to do 4 circuits *10 on everything, but man....was wearing down. Fast. Much work to do.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2011)

22 AUG 11
Warm Up:
Elliptical: 15 min, lvl 1, 2.08 miles

Delts:
Seated DB Mil Press:
35*15, 35*15, 50*8, 50*8, 65*5, 65*5

Cambered Bar Upright Rows:
75lbs? 3 sets *10

Corner Press:
45*10, 45*10, 70*5, 75*5

Standing DB Lateral Raise:
3 sets: 20*10

Standing BO DB Lateral Raise:
3 sets: 20*10

DIPS!!!!!!
*10, *5, *7

CGBP:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8

Cable Pressdowns:
100*10, 150*6, 150*6, 100*10, 50*20

*** DONE!
*** WHOOPED! 
*** I DID DIPS!!!!! Was careful....didn't want to injure anything again...felt a little tweaky, but held. Hope I can add these back in regularly!


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Or maybe that's how katt likes TOH?


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 22 AUG 11
> Warm Up:
> Elliptical: 15 min, lvl 1, 2.08 miles
> 
> ...



 for the dips!    Nice pressing too


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hiya Katt! 
strength is coming back, little by little....


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2011)

How did you injure yourself doing dips? I love that exercise


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How did you injure yourself doing dips? I love that exercise


 Not fron dips, I have tendonitis in my shoulder. It really aggrivated it to do dips.
Now that I am warming up and getting a good sweat on, my joints are much more limber and doesn't hurt, so will slowly add them back in....used to LOVE weighted dips! 
Man....strap a couple plates on and knock 'em out....YEAH!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

26 AUG 11

Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl1, 2 miles; 15 min, give or take 10 sec

DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*15, 75*10, 100*4, 100*4, 100*3, 100*4

Inc DB Bench Press:
75/70*6, 75*5, 75*5, 75*5  ***

Dec Bench Press:
135*15, 135*10, 135*8

Inc DB Flyes:
35*8

DB concentration Curl:
35*8, 35*8, 35*6

*** TIME!
*** WAHOO! Got back to the 100's! Now to get them thar reps back up!
*** Slowly work more bicep work in....get those worked out.


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2011)

100's???   WOW  way to rock it B


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks katt! Ever forward and all that!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

nice increase on the Db press  100's


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks-
Will back off and get reps back up to 10's and then come back up.
Bad thing is that they top out at 100s here...  
Guess I can work up to sets of 15...


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Gotta work with what you have right! 

How's the weather Hot, Really hot. Or Friggin hot these days?


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)

Really???   You're last work out was almost a WEEK ago???


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Yo!  Yo!  Wats up!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2011)

Just checking in burner, hope everything is good


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2011)

hey...sorry....dunno what happend....my inner fat kid went nutz.
Shame finally got me back this afternoon.

effing hate that. one step forward....two steps back, eh? FAIL!

10 Sep 11

Warm Up:
 bike: lvl 10, 15 min

Bench Press:
135*15, 135*15, 185*5, 225*4, 225*3, 275*1, 225*3, 135*10

Inc Bench Press:
135*5, 135*8, 135*7, 135*5, 135*7

Dec Bench Press:
135*15, 225*3, 225*3, 135*10, 135*10

** done
*** Not bad for long time off. weights were 'odd' today. Wasn't in the groove....hence reps were all over the place.
*** Nice to feel the 275 go back up. Keep working on reps and that will climb.
Hope to be back to 3 plates before Christmas


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hey...sorry....dunno what happend....my inner fat kid went nutz.
> Shame finally got me back this afternoon.
> 
> effing hate that. one step forward....two steps back, eh? FAIL!
> ...


\

glad to see you back at it!


----------



## x~factor (Sep 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> \
> 
> glad to see you back at it!



+1


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2011)

Mia  ??


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2011)

Just took a wrong turn somewhere YM... he'll find his way back.... eventually


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2011)

brother B ... where B you?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2011)

My name is Mike and I am a fat bastard.

scale says 220 as of this am....fml.
Lost it again....4 months till R&R...
dam
that's 40 friggin pounds i have to knock off and I HATE cardio...

So, I'm here....but not at all happy w/ myself.
Pity party is over.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 9, 2011)

back in the saddle agein!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> My name is Mike and I am a fat bastard.
> 
> scale says 220 as of this am....fml.
> Lost it again....4 months till R&R...
> ...


 
Welcome back, now quick bitching and do something about it.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 12, 2011)

did something...

now....to keep doing something and turn that animal back on.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2011)

still here....lost interwebs in my room.
odd thing happend yesterday, was getting ready for set of bench...got set, might have held breath? But unwracked weight...and kinda grayed out...felt bar sway a little...but was able to rack it again.
Dropped the weight for that last set.
odd...that has never happend before.
(never thought I'd use THAT excuse out of the bedroom....)
Hope all is well


----------



## x~factor (Nov 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> still here....lost interwebs in my room.
> odd thing happend yesterday, was getting ready for set of bench...got set, might have held breath? But unwracked weight...and kinda grayed out...felt bar sway a little...but was able to rack it again.
> Dropped the weight for that last set.
> odd...that has never happend before.
> ...



That's funny and not funny at the same time.

Hope it was just a one time thing...


----------



## davegmb (Nov 5, 2011)

Glad to hear from you again burner


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2011)

slowly getting back into it.
Gonna get the insanity and maybe zumba videos for am cardio....a female I am freinds w/ and maybe room mate may want to join @ 0600 for that bit of.....fun.

Lift in the afternoons. Friends w/ this Swedish kid. (little effer is 23...almost ol enough to be his father....dam)
But he'll help push me in the weight room.

I have put in for R&R 18 Feb. So, that is my target date to drop at least 20lbs.
(love to get the 40lbs off...but not really realistic)
that gives me what...18 weeks till I go? 18-36lbs...doable. Hard work.

Oh, looks like I am going to either France or Switzerland for a week of snowboarding and then bac to Thailand for a week to thaw and skydive again.

Did 35 min of elliptical yesterday.
Today is chest.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh no not you doing Zumba too, it's taking over the world


----------



## x~factor (Nov 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Oh, looks like I am going to either France or Switzerland for a week of snowboarding and then bac to Thailand for a week to thaw and skydive again.



Very nice!


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Oh no not you doing Zumba too, it's taking over the world



Yes it is - it is so fun!  And a great workout!  Guys look really sexy doing it too.... just sayin'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2011)

got the insanity and some other insanity workout. will start it soon. Just got back from another site visit...throws me off. 
was supposed to do legs w/my Swedish friend yesterday,  but he got held up in a meeting...so was there getting warmed up on elliptical. 6 guys were hogging the only squat rack in the gym doing shrugs    for 30 minutes.....oi...so did 40 min on the elliptical.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 15, 2011)

My gym has only one squat rack too, so it's a nightmare to get on it! Luckily not many people bother with training legs


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> My gym has only one squat rack too,


 

Mine too But it is in my garage


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Did a quick back workout last night. Friend had to go to a meeting.

5 minute elliptical warm up

Deads:
135*12, 225*10, 315*8, 405*3, 475*0

Pull Up:
BW*5, BW*5, BW*5, BW*5
-compound set-
BO BB Rows:
135*10, 135*10, 135*8, 135*8

**Time
** The 405 on deads actually felt pretty good...so thought I'd give 475 a whirl. Nope. Not this day. I've done it in the past...so, will get back there again.


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know why it is that most gyms only have one squat rack including ours.. doesn't make sense.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 17, 2011)

Now that you guys mention the amount of squat racks... my gym has 2 and the much 'bigger' NYSC 5 miles away has only one. NICE!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging words mike, sometimes my job is thankless. There are a lot of guys here doing insanity and crossfit


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm here for ya, Jake...walked in your shoes.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2011)

let's see...did a chest workout, legs yesterday and delts/tris today.

and! 
VACATION SET!
17 Feb: flying to Switzerland for a week! YEAH!
then fly back to Dubai and then back down to Thailand for 10 days to thaw out, get some sun and get some more skydives knocked out.

Trying to keep on the decent eating and working out...gotta drop fat!
DAM!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 24, 2011)

Switzerland is supposed to be beautiful! Are you taking the new girlfriend and is it a skiing holiday?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2011)

who is this girlfriend you speak of, sir? I am a party of one.
Snowboarding!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2011)

Haha sorry burner got mixed up, it's premier who has the new girlfriend isn't it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2011)

Switzerland ??? Which city(s)?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2011)

Grindelwald
was told I will be able to see Mt Eiger (Eiger Sanction; Clint Eastwood)
shouldbe fun

hey Dave! Yep...that would be Pre who is the lucky one...


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

have fun!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 29, 2011)

hey brother B ... just popping in to say hello


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2011)

To celebrate my arrival into the world...41 (cough) years ago today.....CHEST OF DOOM!
To commence this afternoon.


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks IG!

1 Dec 11:
Warm up: elliptical: 7 minutes

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*6, 275*2, 185*8, 135*14

Inc Bench Press:
135*10, 185*5, 185*5, 135*8

Dec Bench Press:
225*6, 185*8, 135*16

Flat DB Flyes:
2 sets: 30*10

*** Not too shabby. Still felt a little 'disconnected'...
*** Flyes were a bit uncomfortable. Stupid, old body.....41....fml

*** next week will start new workout:
- Full body WO, higher rep, low rest intervals. Do cardio on in-between days. Have Insanity DVD and think ordered the Zumba as well. let's see how much of this garbage I can knock off before I hit R&R end of Feb.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

happy belated birthday

and we need videos of you actually doing Zumba or no way did you really do it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2011)

heh...they're still in the mail.
Will start those workouts toward end of next week.
have a site visit the begining so will start whole body and insanity in between.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2011)

2 Dec 11

7 min elliptical warm up

Squats:
135*12, 135*12, 135*10, 135*10
-super set-
BW Walking Lunge:
*8, *8, *6, *5

Leg Press:
4 sets @ 450lbs: 15 reps
-super set-
Calf Raise

Kettle Bell Stiff Legged Dead Lift:
55lbs (per hand)
*10, *10, *10


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> happy belated birthday


Thanks, O!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 3, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Squats:
> 135*12, 135*12, 135*10, 135*10
> -super set-
> BW Walking Lunge:
> *8, *8, *6, *5



That's a killer!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy belated BD Young Man


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Bday B!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2011)

x~factor said:


> That's a killer!


tell me about it....moomba put me onto it....he's quite mad...I tell ya!

Have you ever tried his 20 rep squat workout?
also brutal. I think I actually saw God after I finally racked the weight.
I'm working back up to it.
Take a weight you can normally do for 10 reps...but do 20. Gut check your way way thru. Do not rack the bar till you grind out the 20. 


BTW: Moomba! Thanks for the B-Day wishes!
Same goes for you, Jags!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2011)

4 Dec 11

Warmup: elliptical 5 min

Seated Mil BB Press:
Bar*15, 65*12, 95*10, 135*5, 135*6

Cambered Bar Upright Rows:
if the bar is 25lbs:
45*10, 95*10, 95*10

Oly Bar Corner Press:
45*10, 45*10

Cable Lateral Raise:  
30*10, 30*10

Bent Over Cable Lateral Raise:
30*10, 30*10

Front Cable Lateral Raise:
20*10, 20*10

Attempted Dips:
*3 **** Pain, stopped

Cable Press down:
whatever *2, *12, *12

*** Time
*** last day w/ Swedish workout partner. Was nice to have someone to push and be pushed by.
*** Mil presses were  ok. Thought I'd have done a little better, but just take it as it comes...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Time to repost this:*

"So, what are you doing for a living these days?" Bob asked me. We're sitting on the couch at one of those tedious holiday get-togethers, you know, the ones where you're supposed to be nice to family members you never see except during major holidays and funerals. I think Bob is my wife's brother-in-law's second cousin or something. 
"I'm the assistant editor and a writer for _Testosterone_ magazine," I say. Bob looks at me with a blank expression on his face, as if I'd just told him I sell handmade testicle warmers beside the freeway and was looking to open franchises across the nation. 
"It's a bodybuilding magazine," I say.
Blank expression. Deer caught in the headlights. Ronnie Coleman doing trigonometry. 
"Oh," Bob finally says, "I heard you were, like, one of those bodybuilder guys or something. So, what's that like, you know, working out every day and stuff? I just don't have time to lift weights all day, but I have been meaning to get rid of this beer belly." He takes another sip of beer. "What do you suggest?" _Sip._
At first I was a little offended. I wanted to grab him up and say, "You can't tell I'm a bodybuilder?! Look at my ass! Now, if that's not a nice round squat-built piece of sirloin, I don't know what is! You think that comes naturally? I can crack walnuts with this puppy! Wanna see? Huh, punk? Do ya? Do ya?"
Then I realize this just might cause a scene and could cost me several Christmas presents. I was planning on returning any presents I got and using the money to buy a power rack, so I didn't want to jeopardize this gift getting opportunity. I also realized that old Bob probably had a certain preconceived image of a bodybuilder and I just didn't fit that image. I'm not gorilla huge; I weigh about 205 at 5'11" right now. (When I first started lifting I was a pudgy 159, so that's not too shabby.) Also, I wasn't wearing clown pants, a fluorescent string tank top, a hanky on my head and one of those little fanny packs. And isn't that what _real_ bodybuilders are supposed to wear? 
Bob continued to sit there drinking his Natural Light, smoking a cigarette and waiting for an answer, oblivious to the fact that he'd come _this_ close to seeing some serious walnut- crunching ass power. I tried to figure out how I could explain to the average guy what the typical T-Man does and why he does it. How could I get him to understand what it is we do, how we feel, how we live? So I took a deep breath and told him something like this:
"Well, Bob, I guess you could use the term bodybuilder if you really need a label for what it is we do. Most of us actually don't stand on stage and compete, though. We lift weights and manipulate our diets so that we'll look good naked. Sure, it's healthy too, and we'll probably live a longer and more productive life than the average guy, but mostly it's about the naked thing. Truthfully, it goes beyond even that.
"Let's be honest here. We do it because of people like you, Bob. We look at you sitting there with your gut hanging over your belt and we watch you grunt and groan just getting out of a chair. Guys like you are our inspiration, Bob. You're better than Anthony Robbins, Bill Phillips, Deepak Chopra, and Zig fucking Ziglar all wrapped up into one. We love it when guys like you talk about not having time to exercise. Every time we see you munching on a bag of potato chips, you inspire us. You're my shot in the arm, Bob, my living and breathing wake-up call, my own personal success coach. 
"You want to know what it is we do? We overcome. We're too busy to train, too, but we overcome. We're too busy to prepare healthy meals and eat them five or six times a day, but we overcome. We can't always afford supplements, our genetics aren't perfect, and we don't always feel like going to the gym. Some of us used to be just like you, Bob, but guess what? We've overcome. 
"We like to watch 'normal' people like you tell us about how they can't get in shape. We smile and nod sympathetically like we feel your pain, but actually, we're thinking that you're a pathetic piece of shit that needs to grow a spine and join a gym. You smile sheepishly and say that you just can't stay motivated and just can't stand that feeling of being sore. (For some reason you think that admitting your weaknesses somehow justifies them.) We listen to you bitch and moan. We watch you look for the easy way out. Because of people like you, Bob, we never miss a workout. 
"You ask us for advice about diet and training and usually we politely offer some guidance, but deep inside we know you won't take our advice. You know that too. We smile and say, 'Hope that helps. Good luck,' but actually we're thinking, 'Boy, it would suck to be you.' We know that 99% of people won't listen to us. Once they hear that it takes hard work, sacrifice and discipline, they stop listening and tune us out. 
"We know they wanted us to say that building a great body is easy, but it just isn't. This did not take five minutes a day on a TorsoTrack. We did not get this way in 12 short weeks using a Bowflex and the Suzanne Somers' 'Get Skinny' diet. A good body does not cost five easy payments of $39.95.
"We like it that while you're eating a candy bar and drinking Mountain Dew, we're sucking down a protein shake. You see, that makes it taste even better to us. While you're asleep we're either getting up early or staying up late, hitting the iron, pushing ourselves, learning, succeeding and failing and rising above the norm with every rep. Can you feel that, Bob? Can you relate? No? Good. This wouldn't be half as fun if you could.
"We do it because we absolutely and totally get off on it. We do it because people like you, Bob, either can't or won't. We do it because what we do in the gym transfers over into the rest of our lives and changes us, physically, mentally, maybe even spiritually. We do it because it beats watching fishing and golf on TV. By the way, do you know what it's like to turn the head of a beautiful woman because of the way you're built? It feels good, Bob. Damned good. 
"When we're in the gym, we're in this indescribable euphoria zone. It's a feeling of being _on,_ of being completely alive and aware. If you haven't been there, then it's like trying to describe color to a person who's been blind since birth. Within this haze of pleasure and pain, there's knowledge and power, self-discipline and self-reliance. If you do it long enough, Bob, there's even enlightenment. Sometimes, the answers to questions you didn't even know you had are sitting there on those rubber mats, wrapped up in a neat package of iron plates and bars. 
"Want to lose that beer belly, Bob? I have a nutty idea. Put down the fucking beer. I'll tell you what, Bob. Christmas morning I'm getting up real early and hitting the iron. I want to watch my daughter open her presents and spend the whole day with her, so this is the only time I have to train. The gym will be closed, so I'm going out in my garage to workout. You be at my house at six in the morning, okay? I'll be glad to help you get started on a weight training program. It'll be colder than Hillary Clinton's coochie in there, so dress warm.
"But let me tell you something, Bob. If you don't show up, don't bother asking me again. And don't you ever sit there and let me hear you bitch about your beer belly again. This is your chance, your big opportunity to break out of that rut. If you don't show up, Bob, you've learned a very important lesson about yourself, haven't you? You won't like that lesson. 
"You won't like that feeling in the pit of your stomach either or that taste in your mouth. It will taste worse than defeat, Bob. Defeat tastes pretty goddamned nasty, but what you'll be experiencing will be much worse. It will be the knowledge that you're weak, mentally and physically. What's worse is that you'll have accepted that feeling. The feeling will always be with you. In the happiest moments of your life, it'll be there, lying under the surface like a malignant tumor. Ignore it at your own peril, Bob. 
"Don't look at me like that either. This just may be the best Christmas present you'll get this year. Next Christmas, Bob, when I see you again, I'm going to be a little bigger, a little stronger, and a little leaner. What will you be? Will you still be making excuses? This is a gift, Bob, from me to you. I'm giving you the chance to look fate in those pretty eyes of hers and say, 'Step off, bitch. This is my party and you're not invited.' What do you say, Bob? Monday, Christmas morning, 6am, my house. The ball's in your court." 
Okay, so maybe that's not the _exact_ words I used with Bob, but you get the picture. Will Bob show up Monday? I don't know, but I kind of doubt it. In fact, Bob will probably take me off his Christmas card list. He probably thinks I've got "too much Testosterone," like that's a bad thing. I think Bob is just stuck in a rut, and as the saying goes, the only difference between a rut and a grave is depth. 
The way out of the rut is to make major changes in your life, most of which won't be too pleasant in the beginning. The opportunity to make those changes seldom comes as bluntly as I put it to Bob. Most of the time, that opportunity knocks very softly. What I did was basically give Bob a verbal slap in the face. You can react two ways to a slap. You can get angry at the person doing the slapping, or you can realize that he was just trying to get you to wake up and focus on what you really want and, more importantly, what it'll take to get it. 
If you're a regular _T-mag_ reader, I doubt you need to be called out like Bob. But maybe you've caught yourself slacking a little here lately. Maybe you've missed a few workouts or maybe you started a little too early on the usual holiday feasting, like, say, back in September. Just remember that the time to start working on that summer body is now. The time to get rid of those bad habits that hold you back in the gym is now. You want to look totally different by next Christmas? Start now. This isn't because of the holidays or any corny New Year's resolutions either. The best time is _always_ now. 
Christmas day I want you to enjoy being with your family and friends. I want you to open presents, sip a little eggnog and have a good meal. But if your regularily scheduled workout happens to fall on December 25th, what will you be doing at six o'clock that morning? 
That's what separates us from guys like Bob.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

I think that shows up every year around now. 

One of the stories I like, I also like the Henry Rollins story to. Might have to dig that out of my journal and repost to.

So you done with the excuses yet?  Time to be like Nike and "just do it"


----------



## x~factor (Dec 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Have you ever tried his 20 rep squat workout?
> also brutal. I think I actually saw God after I finally racked the weight.
> I'm working back up to it.
> Take a weight you can normally do for 10 reps...but do 20. Gut check your way way thru. Do not rack the bar till you grind out the 20.



I'm scared just thinking about it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I think that shows up every year around now.
> 
> One of the stories I like, I also like the Henry Rollins story to. Might have to dig that out of my journal and repost to.
> 
> So you done with the excuses yet?  Time to be like Nike and "just do it"


 ...heh.....been doing it!
...now in another cauple days, switching up WO to full body and insanity or some hour long cardio in between....blech!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I think that shows up every year around now.


 I've been posting this at the begining of my journals now for a few years....I re-read it every here and again to get fired up again.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I'm scared just thinking about it.


 try it...you'll like it...ok...maybe not at that moment in time...or a couple days after...but you will.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...heh.....been doing it!
> ...now in another cauple days, switching up WO to full body and insanity or some hour long cardio in between....blech!



I meant long term, keep it up. 

I've tried doing "tape/video" stuff but just could never get into it. Good luck.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I've been posting this at the begining of my journals now for a few years....I re-read it every here and again to get fired up again.



Good read! I posted it on my Facebook wall.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2011)

8 Dec 11

Warm Up:
Elliptical: 15 min

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*12, 225*6, 225*6, 225*6, 225*5, 275*3, 315*0, 315*0

Inc DB Bench Press:
5 sets: 75*5

Decline Bench Press:
4 sets: 135*15

Concentration Curl:
4 sets: 25*10

*** Not bad
*** Was shooting for 5*5 today, but felt kinda strong...and always do the : 'listen to your body' so I went up. the 275 felt great and went up fairly easy. Thought the 315 would go up. NOPE. Not this day.

** New workout partner, so hopefulyl will keep charged and motivated.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

That was hilarious. Haven't seen that in a long time. hahahaha! Loved it!

Sweet session. You'll get 315 next time!!! Do it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey, do you remember me telling you about our client who was prepping for his show earlier this year in Afghanistan? This is a little of his entry he wrote in his journal.

*Hey y'all, for those of you reading this heres a brief intro to what I do over here in Afghanistan. We have a weekly schedule of what were SUPPOSED to be doing but it can and usually does change based on what the taliban does. My MOS in the Army is 11B which is Infantry. I'm a fireteam team leader that controls the squad automatic weapon rifleman and the M203 grenade launcher rifleman, telling them where and who or what to shoot. Were stationed in the Kunar River province and our main area of operations is the Dewagal Valley. A little background on the area its the eastern part of the country bordering Pakistan, a lot of fighters move to and from there so thats part of the reason our schedule changes, thats its the most dangerous part of the country where we've shut down a lot of bases up further in the valleys. A good movie that documents what we do is "Restrepo". I believe its a National Geographic film that was released recently in the states. The area that its filmed in is about 30 min away.*

*For the most part, I can give updates to this journal of what we do but A LOT of stuff would have to be edited out due to operational security...so what you would get is the "Disney" version of what goes on here. In fact, our schedule changes quite often now that were getting close to the end of our tour. But this country is blessed with many a boulder for me to pick up and workout with! I've had to do it before....sadly, but I've had to literally MAKE implements to workout with in the field! Its amazing what kind of dumbells you can make with rocks, 550 cord, and a thick branch! hahaha!*

Anyways, he competed in the Flex Lewis Classic in TN and got 1st in the welterweight class. Here is his before and after shot. He dieted for 12 weeks in Afghanistan and then was able to come home and finish the last 5 weeks in the states. He was also featured in Flex's video. If you want to fast forward, he gets interviewed at 4:34

Flex Lewis Believe To Achieve, Mini Series Episode 5 - YouTube


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2011)

that is a dedicated hombre! 
Kinda like how Arnold used to train when he was in the army.

Man...you're getting ferocious! Your delts are jacked, woman!
I gotta get back oin my 'A' game....


----------



## davegmb (Dec 9, 2011)

That is an amazing transformation


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2011)

supposed to hit the gym yesterday...something 'hit' me back...dam food...
legs are set for today.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> that is a dedicated hombre!
> Kinda like how Arnold used to train when he was in the army.
> 
> Man...you're getting ferocious! Your delts are jacked, woman!
> I gotta get back oin my 'A' game....


 
Yeah, he inspires me.  When our other clients complain about their prep....I tell them about Mateo and what he had to go through for 12 weeks of dieting.  No excuses!

lol  You made me smile!  Thank you!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hiya! made ya smile? How so? 
Kinda up early, aren't ya?


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya! made ya smile? How so?
> Kinda up early, aren't ya?


 
\\//



Burner02 said:


> Man...you're getting *ferocious!* Your delts are jacked, woman!


 
That, made me smile.  lol

Yeah I was up doing some work.  


.....So where you at?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm here....
no excuse....again....
WAS...about to go yesterday....on my way out the office when I got a call from a group of soldiers that were enrolling new ANP (Afghan National Police) recruits...when they thought they had a hit. dam!
sent a vehicle and I went to verify...false positive...but then missed the workout...
BUT! About to go in about 10 minutes.
true story.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

back at it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

How are things going?  Hope all is well.  Have fun ringing in the New Year!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> How are things going?  Hope all is well.  Have fun ringing in the New Year!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2012)

Happy New Year.
I'm alive.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

You are alive!  Yeah!  What have you been up to?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

Happy new year big dude, hope everything is going well for you over there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> Happy New Year.
> I'm alive.



Being alive is a good way to start the year.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey all!
I dunno WTF my problem is...not gonna whine about it.
Just haven't been going. Oh...and in 4 weeks will be in Switzerland...snowboarding...and a week after that...on a beach in Thailand...looking like shit. yay me.
If weather improves, fly out today on a couple day site vist. I'm gonna have to switch up to a mid morning lifting rotation and maybe cardio in the afternoon...
so.....what 'damage' can one do in 4 short weeks....
let's find out...


----------



## x~factor (Jan 16, 2012)

Traveling, eh? Business or pleasure?


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2012)

on a beach in Thailand???   Sounds like some good relaxation!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey-
right now: travel for work.
Mid feb: Switzerland for a week and then Thailand for 10 days.

went to the gym yesterday:
15 min: elliptical, 5 sets bench press @ 135 *12, 5 sets BO BB Rows @ 135*10

Today:
10 min Elliptical, 5 sets squats @ 135 *12 reps, leg press: 4 sets @ 360*10, followed on bike for 15 minutes 

SUCKS STARTING BACK.....Note to self:
STOP NOT GOING TO THE GYM, YOU LAZY FAT FUQ!

I'm sure there's a 12step program out there for me....


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2012)

I know it sucks huh?   We took 2 weeks off totally from the gym/cardio and my first day back to Zumba class I was saying the exact same thing!

We could market a 12 step program... make a few $$$ for trips


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

Look at the bright side... . . ... . . . . .. . . .



UH 




NEVERMIND


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2012)

Anywhere in the world you haven't seen yet Burner, which you would really like to?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> Hey-
> right now: travel for work.
> Mid feb: Switzerland for a week and then Thailand for 10 days.
> 
> ...


Good looking workout Mike!  You don't need a 12 step program.  It's a ONE step program...... it's called consistency


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey all!
Thanks JD! Working on it!

Jags! Now I gotta keep you from weighing less than me...

KATT! How about....like a bark collar for a dog....a 'reminder bracelet'? You imput your workout schedule into the bracelet...if at the appointed time you do not have an elevated heart rate (to show you are working out) you get a friendly little electric reminder that you aren't where you belong....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2012)

Where did I leave off....
a couple days ago:
warm up: elliptical: 15 minutes...(dam near killed me with my sore legs)
Seated mil press
Close grip suppinated grip Pull Ups: 5 sets of 5
Cable Lateral raise: 3 sets of 10 @ 10 reps
BO Lateral Cable Raise: 3 sets of 10 @ 10 reps
Cybex? Pull Down


Today:
Warm up: elliptical: 15 min (a little better)
Inc DB Bench Press: 3 sets light, 3 sets heavy
In DB Rows: 3 sets light, 3 sets heavy
DB Bench Press: 3 sets heavy, 3 sets light
DB Rows: 3 sets heavy, 3 sets light
Dec Bench Press: 135*20, *10
Seated Cable Row: 2 sets: 100*12

That was a little better...still took too long...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Anywhere in the world you haven't seen yet Burner, which you would really like to?


 plenty!
Ive not really been to your neck of the woods, Dave-
If I take the 15 day Harley tour thru Europe, it starts in England.
I will probably get there a couple 2-3 days beforehand to look around London. be cool to meet up for a beer!

When I am done here...if I had not mentioned...I may look into going to Korea. Still great pay...easy travel and up my experience level.
I'd probably go to India for a couple 2-3 months to update and add IT certs to my resume before going...

Friend of mine is there now. Says japan, Thailand, China, etc...are all easy access from there...so will have much adventure.
Be nice to get the eff outta this place...live like a normal human being again...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2012)

Good to see you back on the wagon B


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> plenty!
> Ive not really been to your neck of the woods, Dave-
> If I take the 15 day Harley tour thru Europe, it starts in England.
> I will probably get there a couple 2-3 days beforehand to look around London. be cool to meet up for a beer!
> ...


 
Wow that is so amazing to see the world! I would love to go to Japan.  I'm Japanese/Irish so it would really be nice to see that side of me, ya' know!  One day!  One day!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Wow that is so amazing to see the world! I would love to go to Japan. I'm Japanese/Irish so it would really be nice to see that side of me, ya' know! One day! One day!


 so...you are short...and short tempered... 
I do like the idea of 'settling down', finding someone..but it hasn't seemed to be in the cards for me thus far...so guess will continue the adventure.

A friend of mine has been in Bali....wow....another place on the 'to-go' list.
he's going to Russia this summer tothe largest drop zone in Europe. Asked if I wanted to go....man...I so DO! BUT! That is the time I'm supposed to be taking that 15 day Euro trek on a Harley...
Dam...decisions! 

Oh..and I am sore! Legs STILL sore...and its time to hit them again....
so....bring it!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey burner I'm way up north in Liverpool, but I'm down London myself for a month through July and August. I'm looking forward to going the big smoke!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> A friend of mine has been in Bali....wow....another place on the 'to-go' list.
> he's going to Russia this summer tothe largest drop zone in Europe. Asked if I wanted to go....man...I so DO! BUT! That is the time I'm supposed to be taking that 15 day Euro trek on a Harley...
> Dam...decisions!


Do the Harley trek! Glad to see you back in the gym Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Hey burner I'm way up north in Liverpool, but I'm down London myself for a month through July and August. I'm looking forward to going the big smoke!


 hey! How cool would that be to meet up!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 25, 2012)

What up B?    

Harley tour sounds nice.   

Bali   

Decisions decisions


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2012)

well, 4 days and a wake up till R&R.
I look and feel like shit. no excuse.
So, when I return...I will have 14 months to abolish the 50lbs I've accumulated since 2003...when this
<--- pic was taken.
Want that back.
This will be the last post in this log. 
Will start a new one upon my arrival and have gotten back into my schedule.
See y'all when I get back.


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2012)

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

Have fun Mike!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2012)

looking forward to it brother


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, guess who is alive...and has access to the site again...wahoo!
...about 4 weeks till I hit the beaches of Thailand again. (cheap and supposedly,the sky diving LZ is supposed to be reopened so can finish my license)
Did NOT do the motorcycle ride thru Europe. Too $$$...I'm working on my 'exit strategy' here.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2012)

well, got back from R&R...started my first early am walk...to build up to run and then...Insanity....5 mins into it, I rolled my mother effing ankle on a mother effing rock. 
Try again tomorrow. 
6 months till next R&R and want to be looking a LOT leaner than I am now...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey B......Get back on that horse.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2012)

ECP went down right before my gym time...duty first...try it again tomorrow. 
and...rolled the ankle again walking back. Gonna go look at ankle supports on amazon...


----------



## flynike (Nov 15, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> well, got back from R&R...started my first early am walk...to build up to run and then...Insanity....5 mins into it, I rolled my mother effing ankle on a mother effing rock.
> Try again tomorrow.
> 6 months till next R&R and want to be looking a LOT leaner than I am now...



oh man! 
at least do the weight training till you fully recover!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2012)

have to drive from my site down the next FOB over. If get back in time in the afternoon...it begins.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2013)

Yo.....you still alive


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hwy Moomba! I am!  Merry Christmas to you and your family! Still here in Afghan. How's things?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2013)

Good to hear   I'm still lifting 4 days a week. 

Haven't seen many regulars in a while.   Not sure if they migrated to a new board.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey brotha! Sorry....nope. No other boards. This is 'home'. I've just been a slacking POS for a while. Start, stop, start....I'm on 'start mode' again. Wish I could attend a 'YM' bootcamp to get back on my game again! Always get fired up reading your workouts, my friend. Will start posting again soon. Any plans for Christmas? I'm still here, so hopefully, last Christmas away from family.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2013)

Burner02 said:


> Hey brotha! Sorry....nope. No other boards. This is 'home'. I've just been a slacking POS for a while. Start, stop, start....I'm on 'start mode' again. Wish I could attend a 'YM' bootcamp to get back on my game again! Always get fired up reading your workouts, my friend. Will start posting again soon. Any plans for Christmas? I'm still here, so hopefully, last Christmas away from family.



Hey B - 

Pick a program and just do it    It's funny you mentioned a bootcamp.  I started training a guy in my neighborhood on the weekends just for fun.   I had him over on Christmas eve.   We did a garage workout.  Lots of BW exercises, some jump roping and heavy bag training.   It's a nice change of pace from the gym.    My wife is also running a "bootcamp" style training at her gym.   I got her a sandbag for her bday.    She loves to "terrorize" - I mean train - the local ladies.......LOL

Christmas was good.  We spoiled the kids as usual.    My Christmas present will be coming in the spring.  We are buying a new Wakeboard board (probably a Moomba).   Heading to the Michigan boat show in February to wheel and deal (and most likely order another yellow one).

Good to see you still around .... now get your ass back in the gym 

Oh yeah - Merry Christmas  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2013)

ha! Way to go! Be the light to and for others! Glad y'all had a good Christmas! Can't wait to see pics of the new boat! I picked up my friend's jetskis for cheap in AZ....am now gonna have to get out of here...get there and run 'em!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2013)

Burner02 said:


> ha! Way to go! Be the light to and for others! Glad y'all had a good Christmas! Can't wait to see pics of the new boat! I picked up my friend's jetskis for cheap in AZ....am now gonna have to get out of here...get there and run 'em!



When are you done and coming back to USA?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2013)

Definitely next year. We get our contract rebid in March. If they hump us again (I took a HUGE paycut this past spring) I will come home at my End of Contract; May. if stays the same, will extend six months to November to make up the $$ I am not making this year.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2013)

Good luck....stay safe.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks brother! Then again, watching/reading the news...I do sometimes feel safer here than there... ok...do you have the problem as I do?...I can't press enter and get a next line down.. It keeps going, like word wrap. I'll have to go check my settings.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2014)

You're STILL in the desert Burnsie?  Aren't they tired of you yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pylon said:


> You're STILL in the desert Burnsie?  Aren't they tired of you yet?


 Hey Py! Don't be silly.....everybody loves me. You didn't get the memo?  How's things?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2014)

Living the dream, natch.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2014)

sweet! Still traveling job, I see! NICE! Just made contact w/ a guy in the UAV program....might try to retrain and be a UAV pilot...how cool would THAT be!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2014)

That would be pretty cool indeed!


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2014)

Sup....

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2014)

So, still here.  Signed on for one more, full year, so 10 May, 2015.....def outta this place. Planning HUGE road trip on west coast to celebrate. That's then. This is now....got back from R&R in March. Got slammed w/ having to upgrade all the equipment I maintain in my area. Than had to add on two certifications...Now that...that is done...been starting back. Again. (I know) But...making use of this base. Started walking...the 3.75 mile perimeter last couple weeks. Now, have added in whole body 3X a week 1 body part, 3X10 sets for the next couple weeks to get primed to go full tilt the rest of this summer. Will do the lifting in the mid-morning and then the hour of walking/jogging or biking (have a crappy mtn bike here) 5X a week....eating decent....its a mine field of food here...get it? Mine field? I'm in a war zone? Gosh, I's still a cunning linguist...So, plan to see more activity in the log again...the good kind...not just shooting the breeze kind.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2014)

BTW: What the hell is the deal with this format now? I can't do a 'carriage return?' Can't hit 'enter' for new line. Guess will have to type up in word and paste? oi


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2014)

So today was cardio day. Walked perimeter for 4.25 + miles? Need to get someone to drive it for me to measure. pace is reasonable. Tomorrow is whole body. Feel the drive coming....light that fire...feed the beast and all that...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hit it today. Still not 100%....but more than last time....guess have to build up to it.     

Warm up:
Elliptical: 10 min, lvl 10

DB Flat Bench Press:
50*15, 50*12, 50*10, 50*8, 50*8

DB 1 Arm Row:
50*12, 50*10, 50*10, 50*10

Incline BB Bench Press:
3 sets: 135*5

BO BB Rows:
4 sets: 135*10

Walk outside, est 1 mile.

** Was going to do squats and lunge, but started to feel a little queasy...so time to call it. Will do legs tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2014)

thats a boy. most people dont even workout over the weekend!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2014)

Every day is like 'ground hog day' here. 
Took too many days off, so had to go.
Well, time to go wash off my face and hit the rack. 
Have a good one!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2014)

Went for a walk/jog/run/wheeze this afternoon. 3.75 mile around the perimeter. last 1/4 of the perimeter, I started to jog then walk and repeat and then continued on around for at least another 1/2 more ir more. Will see if the guy I ride to the chow hall with will drive it and get the distance.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2014)

yesterday's jaunt: right at 5 miles. My goal is back to looking at least 'normal fit' y R&R, mid-Nov.  
Currently...230-ish. Goal is to get as close to 200 or under.
Want to be able to bench/squat/row in the two plate range again
Would be great if can jog the entire 5 miles.

= lots of work in the next 4.5 months...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2014)

Good start...Keep at it


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, YM- 

Tues 8 July 2015

Warm up:
Elliptical, lvl 10, 10 min.   *** REALLY get a goooood sweat going on here... 

Seated DB Mil Press:
35*15, 35*10, 50*5, 50*4, 50*5

Pull Ups: 
Maybe....10 inside 4 sets. REALLY sucking on these... = fat boy can't haul his too much pizza eating carcass up...

Camber Bar Upright Rows:
Bar*15, 4 sets  50 (2 25's + bar) *6

Close Grip Bench:
3 sets 135*8

After workout: walk - 1mile-ish


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thurs, 10 July 2014

Warm Up:
Elliptical; lvl 10, 10 min, 1+ mile

DB Bench Press:
50*15, 50*12, 70*5, 70*5, 70*5, 70*4, 70*5

DB 1 Arm Row:
50*10, 50*10, 70*5, 70*5, 70*5, 70*4, 70*5

DB Fly:
3 sets, 25*10

DB Concentration Curls:
3 sets, 25*8

T-Bar Rows:
1 plate *12
** Called it...started to feel pukey....time to go
** Walked a mile after


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoke with the team lead today. NOT going to get my Nov/Dec R&R approved. Too short manned. Will take my 28 days in Feb/March.
Good news: I have 6 months to workout and get myself back into shape
Bad News: I have 6 more months till I get to go on R&R. (Will be 1 year from last R&R)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2014)

14 Jul 2015

Warm Up:
Elliptical: lvl 10, 1+ miles, 10 min

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 135*12, 185*3, 185*3, 185*3, 185*3, 185*3

Incline Bench Press:
135*5, 135*5, 135*4 **

Dec Bench Press:
3 sets @ 135*8

After:
Walk 3 miles

*** Frak....185 was WAY too heavy....was hoping for sets of 5. 
*** Left shoulder was starting to bug on incline


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2014)

15 Jul 14

LEGS:
Warm Up:
Elliptical; lvl10, 15 min. Did sprints last few minutes. (30 sec sprint, 60-90 sec recover)

Leg Press:
5 sets: 400*15

Walk; 3.75miles.

** some asshat jumped on only squat rack open to.......curl.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2015)

...and I'm back. Wow...lots has happened.
I was GREAT in the gym, my cardio/walking was good..was about to start using my stuff I brought back from Thailand. And....I got my pink slip. I was let go at the beginning of September.
I relaxed a bit and then picked a direction. I am taking classes to get my windows server 2012 mcsa cert as well as cisco ccna cert to get viable again.
Will bed done in April. 
I got my test levels checked and they were low. So I am notgetting a 1ml shot of test in the ass a week.
Feeling a lot better now. More ?balanced.? This really tookoff in December. Also cleaned up the diet, stopped my monsters, pretty much cutout soda. Cutting sugars and carbs?and lowering my food portions. From mid-Decto A couple weeks ago, back down 10lbs. It?s a step in the right direction!
Strength is coming up, and working around the injuries.
Feeling better. Starting to date again?.
Just get thru these next few months and get these certspassed and back to working?and all will be well.
Hope to be back here regularly again
Be well and see ya around the weight pile!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2015)

...Back in the USA that is.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2015)

dang !!  youve been a busy guy these past years


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey- now I am unemployed and going to school to update my certs/skill sets and then go from there.
Been hitting gym pretty good again...still ramping up the intensity.
How's things with you?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2015)

Burner02 said:


> Hey- now I am unemployed and going to school to update my certs/skill sets and then go from there.
> Been hitting gym pretty good again...still ramping up the intensity.
> How's things with you?



Still messing with training and getting ready to hit 60 in a couple months.
Up to 5 grand kids now !! 
living the dream  Lol 

was suprised to see people on here from when this was home


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2015)

wow, that is like a herd! 
there are still a few of us? It' been a while since I've been regular here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2015)

<INSERT WORKOUT HERE> 

LOL....Just busting your balls.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> <INSERT WORKOUT HERE>
> 
> LOL....Just busting your balls.



lmao !


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2015)

deserve it stressing over classes....slacking a bit...fixing tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2018)

So....need to dust this off. Or start a new one. Older, fatter, still sarcastic and adorable in a classically, ruggedly way AF.


----------

